# عزل النائب العام وتحصين اللجنة الدسورية ..... اشرب يا شعب



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*


أصدر الرئيس "مرسي" منذ قليل، باليبان الرئاسي، الذي ألقاه نيابة عنه المتحدث الرسمي باسم الرئاسة الدكتور" ياسر علي" عدة قرارات هامة، وهي:

- عزل النائب العام.

- صرف معاش شهري استثنائي لأهالي الشهداء والمصابين.

- لا يجوز لاي جهة حل مجلس الشوري او تأسيسية الدستور!!

- إعادة المحاكمات في قضايا قتل الثوار*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xSG6EhbOSYA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*عبد المجيد محمود فى أول تصريح بعد الإقالة: أرفض التعليق على قرار مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*وأضاف محمود فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه ينتظر ما سيقرره جموع القضاة وناديهم المنتخب برئاسة المستشار أحمد الزند بالإضافة إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى.

 ومن جانبه قال مصدر قضائى رفيع المستوى، إن ما حدث غير دستورى وانتهاك لأحكام القضاء، إن القضاء لن يصمتوا على ذلك وسيكون رد فعلهم عنيفا وفى غاية الغضب وينتظرون جمعية عمومية غير عادية لوقف هذا العدوان عليهم، واصفاً هذه الإقالة بأنها ردة لعصور سابقة، ولأول مرة يحصن الرئيس نفسه وقراراته ضد أحكام القضاء بالمخالفة للقانون وما يقرره الدستور والأعراف الدولية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرين اﻷخوان امام القضاء العالي شايلين اليفط جاهزة بتأيد القرارات اللي تم اﻷعلان عنها بما يعني أن اﻷخوان كانوا عارفين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعيين المستشار طلعت ابراهيم محمد عبدالله نائب عام لمدة اربع سنوات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المتظاهرين اﻷخوان امام القضاء العالي شايلين اليفط جاهزة بتأيد القرارات اللي تم اﻷعلان عنها بما يعني أن اﻷخوان كانوا عارفين *



*يا استاذى اللعب بقى عالمكشوف 
الضهر اول ما صرحوا ان فى بيان وقرارات ثوريه لمرسى خلال ساعتين
الخبر بعده بدقايق كان ان كل المكاتب الاداريه للاخوان بتستعد بمظاهرات حاشده لتأييد قراراته *


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2012)

أيوة طبعاً عارفين لأن الموضوع متفق عليه وهم من وراءه أساساً، وقول الرحمة على روح مصر التي ماتت واندفنت، ورجعنا لعصر عدم محاكمة أحد من المسئولين، يعني لو حد حب يرفع قضية على الرئيس لن يستطيع لأنه محصن ضد القضاء حتى لو ارتكب أي شيء مخالف للقانون، ويستحيل عزله بالطبع، فأنه في النهاية لن يذهب للقضاء، ومش حد ينسى ان الشعب انتخبه ... فلا يجوز التعليق عليه او نقد قراراته أو تغييرها، أو رحيله، فهو الرئيس المؤمن حينما ينطق ينطق بالحق ولا يستطيع أحد على وجه الأرض أن يُغير قراراته، أو حتى يقيله من منصبه ... وهذه هي الديموقراطية التي قد فهمها شعب مصر كله خطأ...
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*مايكل منير: مرسي ينصب نفسة ملكا علي مصر ويعطل القضاء. عدم اجازة الطعن علي قراراتة هو تنصيبة الحاكم بامر اللة علي مصر*


----------



## grges monir (22 نوفمبر 2012)

غير مستغرب هذة القررات منش خصية مثل مرسى لاتملك من امرها شيئا
هذة القررات تدل على مستوىتدنى جدا من الفكر الادارى


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*ولعت رايحه لفين يا ام الدنيا *​


----------



## Critic (22 نوفمبر 2012)

أكد المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية الدكتور ياسر على أن الرئيس محمد مرسى أصدر إعلانا دستوريا جديدا.

وفيما يلى نص الإعلان:

"بعد الاطلاع على الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 13 فبراير 2011 وعلى الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 30 مارس 2011 وعلى الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 11 أغسطس 2012 لما كانت ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير 2011 قد حملت رئيس الجمهورية مسئولية تحقيق أهدافها والسهر على تأكيد شرعيتها وتمكينها بما يراه من إجراءات وتدابير وقرارات لحمايتها وتحقيق أهدافها، وخاصة هدم بنية النظام البائد وإقصاء رموزه والقضاء على أدواته فى الدولة والمجتمع والقضاء على الفساد واقتلاع بذوره وملاحقة المتورطين فيه وتطهير مؤسسات الدولة وتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية وحماية مصر وشعبها والتصدى بمنتهى الحزم والقوة لرموز النظام السابق والتأسيس لشرعية جديدة تاجها دستور يرسى ركائز الحكم الرشيد الذى ينهض على مبادئ الحرية والعدالة والديمقراطية ويلبى طموحات الشعب ويحقق آماله.

فقد قررنا ما يلى: *المادة الأولى:* تعاد التحقيقات والمحاكمات فى جرائم القتل والشروع فى قتل وإصابة المتظاهرين وجرائم الإرهاب التى ارتكبت ضد الثوار بواسطة كل من تولى منصبا سياسيا أو تنفيذيا فى ظل النظام السابق وذلك وفقا لقانون حماية الثورة وغيره من القوانين.

*المادة الثانية :* الإعلانات الدستورية والقوانين والقرارات السابقة عن رئيس الجمهورية منذ توليه السلطة في 30 يونيو 2012 وحتى نفاذ الدستور وانتخاب مجلس شعب جديد تكون نهائية ونافذة بذاتها غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأى طريق وأمام أية جهة *، كما لا يجوز التعرض بقراراته بوقف التنفيذ أو الإلغاء وتنقضي جميع الدعاوى المتعلقة بها والمنظورة أمام أية جهة قضائية.*

*المادة الثالثة :* يعين النائب العام من بين أعضاء السلطة القضائية بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية لمدة أربع سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ شغل المنصب ويشترط فيه الشروط العامة لتولي القضاء وألا يقل سنه عن 40 سنة ميلادية ويسري هذا النص على من يشغل المنصب الحالي بأثر فوري.

*المادة الرابعة:* تستبدل عبارة تتولى إعداد مشروع دستور جديد للبلاد في موعد غايته 8 أشهر من تاريخ تشكيلها ، بعبارة تتولى إعداد مشروع دستور جديد للبلاد في موعد غايته 6 أشهر من تاريخ تشكيلها الواردة في المادة 60 من الإعلان الدستوري الصادر في 30 مارس 2011.

*المادة الخامسة: *لا يجوز لأية جهة قضائية حل مجلس الشورى أو الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع مشروع الدستور.

*المادة السادسة: *لرئيس الجمهورية إذا قام خطر يهدد ثورة 25 يناير أو حياة الأمة أو الوحدة الوطنية أو سلامة الوطن أو يعوق مؤسسات الدولة عن أداء دورها ، أن يتخذ الإجراءات والتدابير الواجبة لمواجهة هذا الخطر على النحو الذي ينظمه القانون.


----------



## Critic (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*ده نصًب نفسه فرعون !
اتجن ده ولا ايه !!*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*غريبة ان اول مرة مش هو اللى يطلع عليها بطلعته البهية و خطبه العصماء يتفتف فى وشنا و يدينا القرارات ؟؟؟ مستخبى ليه ياترى ! مش عادته يعنى ؟!

قالو لفرعون ايه اللى فرعنك .. قال ملقيتش موسى يلمنى .. الله يرحمك يا عبد الناصر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*سى بى سى:حسام عيسى الفقيه القانوني:الدولة المصرية سقطت بالكامل مع القرارات الأخيرة للدكتور مرسى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*العصيان المدنى هو الحل ........*


----------



## Critic (22 نوفمبر 2012)

اللى بيحصل ده مينفعش يتقال فيه كلام محترم !!!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*وكمان النائب الجديد حلف اليمين
ده لو هيحلف على رغيف عيش كانوا اخدوا وقت فى خبيزه ..!!*


----------



## grges monir (22 نوفمبر 2012)

دة عتة رسمى
اللجنة التاسيسي محصنة  ضد اى  قرار
يعنى تعمل اللى عايزة صح غلط  يعنى ومفيش مشكلة 
 اية الهبل دة


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*
تفصيل بيان الديكتاتور مرسى 

اولاً

تعاد التحقيقات لمن كان ف منصب سياسى = احمد شفيق


ثانياً

جميع قرارات مرسى محدش يقدر يعلق عليها ولا يتكلم فيها ولا يقول بم
 ولا قضاء ولا اي سلطه ف البلد ليها انها تتكلم معاه

ثالثاً

تعين نائب عام بحريه مطلقه شخصيه للرئيس  دون الرجوع لمجلس القضاء الاعلى

رابعاً

لا يجوز لا شئ ف مصر ان يقف ف طريق مجلس الشورى والتأسيسيه
 من قضاء او دستوريه او او او او

الشورى والتاسيسيه = قرأن منزل من عند الله خط احمر

خامساً

فى اي وقت ممكن اعتقال وضرب وقتل وسحل الجميع بهدف الاستقرار
 ولعمل جميع المؤسسات بشكل طبيعى ويسقط الشعب ومطالبه

سادساً

مصر دوله ديكتاتوريه مملكه اخوانيه ارشاديه

( لك الله يا مصر )​*


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*البرادعي : الثورة أجهضت لحين إشعار أخر ومرسي نسف مفهوم الدولة والشرعية ونصب نفسه حاكما بأمر الله*


----------



## Critic (22 نوفمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> دة عتة رسمى
> اللجنة التاسيسي محصنة  ضد اى  قرار
> يعنى تعمل اللى عايزة صح غلط  يعنى ومفيش مشكلة
> اية الهبل دة


بلاش اللجنة !
ده فى المادة التانية حصن قراراته ضد الطعن من اى جهة !!!
يا جدعان ايه الهبل دددددددده ده عين نفسه إله !


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2012)

على فكره تلاقوا مرسي مش طلع علشان لو بقى هناك أي ثورة ضده، يطلع علينا ببيان يقيل فيها المتحدث باسم الرئاسة ويقول اتنقل الكلام غلط والتصريحات فهمت خطأ ... ومش هاتبقى جديدة يعني علينا
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*.محمد البرادعى رئيسح حزب الدستور: الدكتور مرسي نسف اليوم مفهوم الدولة والشرعية ونصب نفسه حاكما بأمر الله. الثورة أجهضت لحين إشعار أخر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*كده مجلس الشعب السابق راجع تانى ...... قرارت مرسى محصنة منذ توليه السلطة .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*خالد علي : مصر فى مفترق الطرق .. واعلان مرسى عبث دستورى ادخل الوطن فى نفق مظلم ..والثورة هى الطريق الوحيد لمواجهته*


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2012)

قرارات مرسي محصنة منذ توليه السلطة وهو كان رجع مجلس الشعب  
يبقى يرجع تانى ههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*للمرة الثانية .. الأخوان يعلنوا عن تأييد قرارات الرئيس - اللى لسة مطلعتش - والحشد فى ميدان التحرير 

وذلك بعد ان اعلنت معظم القوى السياسية والشبابية اشتراكها فى مظاهرات الغد

هل نشهد غدا موقعة جمل ثالثة*


----------



## SALVATION (22 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2012)

اعتقد يا جميل هذه المرة ستكون الحالة دموية أكثر من موقعة الجمل، وهايبقى صراع أمده أطول من موضوع مبارك، وهايبقى هنا صراع حاد جداً ومصر لن تخرج منه بسهولة ... لأنهم عاملين حسابهم بسبب أنهم عارفين أن بكره هايبقى فيه مقاومة شديدة لذلك عجلوا بهذه القرارات ,ظهور الإعلان الدستوري الجديد، مع ترسيخ مفهوم إعطاء الفرصة لمدة أربعة سنوات .. وربنا يعين مصر لأن مش في حد عارف هاتوصل لفين ...
​


----------



## بايبل333 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنا مش رئيس أوزعة ..................أنا رئيس و أهبل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام الجديد يصدر أول قراراته بإعادة محاكمة مبارك والعادلي و6 مساعدين وعدد من المتهمين في موقعة الجمل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*
فــي تغريدة لخيــرت الشاطر علي تـويتــر: اللى عايـز يعمل مليونيات يورينــا شطارتــه احنا على استعداد تــام لحشد مليونية لم يسبق لها مثيل لتأيد مرسى ( رئيسا لمـصر )  وكل الشعب المصرى يعلم تماما قدرة الاخوان المسلمين على الحشد و الميدان هو الفيصل !!!!*


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2012)

عاااااااااااجل. الزند ؛ النائب العام باقي في منصبه. ومؤتمر. صحفي بعد قليل


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الزند: النائب العام باقي في منصبه. ومؤتمر. صحفي بعد قليل
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد ثروت الخرباوى المحامي والقيادي السابق بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين أن نص المادة الثانية بالإعلان الدستوري الذى أعلنته مؤسسة الرئاسة اليوم يعنى عودة البرلمان مؤكدا أن قرارات مرسي تؤكد أنه لا يكون لأي مؤسسة أو هيئة مصرية أن تراجعه في قراراته ، إلا مكتب الإرشاد وهو مايعني على حد وصف الخرباوي أن الرئيس يقول للشعب “لا قيمة  لكم”.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*طلعت محمد ابراهيم عبد الله النائب العام الجديد هو احد اعضاء قضاة من اجل مصر اللى اعلنت عن فوز مرسى قبل اعلان النتيجه الرسميه*


----------



## SALVATION (22 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فــي تغريدة لخيــرت الشاطر علي تـويتــر: اللى عايـز يعمل مليونيات يورينــا شطارتــه احنا على استعداد تــام لحشد مليونية لم يسبق لها مثيل لتأيد مرسى ( رئيسا لمـصر )  وكل الشعب المصرى يعلم تماما قدرة الاخوان المسلمين على الحشد و الميدان هو الفيصل !!!!*



 كده افضل خلينا نكون على مية بيضة
الشاطر يعلن البقاء للاقوى​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*القضاة يعلنون جمعية عمومية غير عادية للرد على مرسى*


----------



## بايبل333 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*



			النائب العام الجديد يصدر أول قراراته بإعادة محاكمة مبارك والعادلي و6 مساعدين وعدد من المتهمين في موقعة الجمل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عادى هيطلعوا براءة.........*


> *
> ** فــي تغريدة لخيــرت الشاطر علي تـويتــر: اللى عايـز يعمل مليونيات  يورينــا شطارتــه احنا على استعداد تــام لحشد مليونية لم يسبق لها مثيل  لتأيد مرسى ( رئيسا لمـصر )  وكل الشعب المصرى يعلم تماما قدرة الاخوان  المسلمين على الحشد و الميدان هو الفيصل !!!!*


*اللى يخلف وعدة ويسبب ارهاب فى مصر........شاطر شاطر *

مع أحترامى لاغنية الفنانة ناسى عجرم


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*كدت مصادر رئاسية أن الرئيس سيقرر خلال الساعات المقبلة عودة مجلس الشعب مرة أخرى لحين الانتهاء من كتابة الدستور والاستفتاء عليه.

وأضافت المصادر - رفضت ذكر اسمها - أن القرارات التي اتخذها الرئيس مرسي اليوم بنفاد جميع قراراته منذ توليه منصب رئيس الجمهورية في الأول من يوليو الماضي تعني عودة مجلس الشعب مرة أخري، حيث كان الرئيس قد قرر عودة المجلس قبل أن تصدر المحكمة الدستورية العليا حكما بوقف تنفيذ قرار الرئيس.

جريدة الصباح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمرو حمزاوي على تويتر: المضمون الوحيد لإعلان مرسي الدستوري هو استبداد رئاسي مطلق، مصر أمام انقلاب مرعب على الشرعية وسيادة القانون واغتيال كامل للتحول الديمقراطي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*اللعب أصبح عالمكشوف والكوره دلوقتى فى ملعب الشعب​*


----------



## بايبل333 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

حد يطخ الاهبل داة عيار ويريحنا من الارهاب اللى هيعملة فى مصر
ولكن قال الكتاب سيكون لكم ضيق .........فهذا ليس جديد علينا


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*لى ملحوظة : ما فعله الأخوان فى قرارات مرسى تمت بعد الهدنة بين حماس واسرائيل ..... فهل هناك ارتباط ...... أعتقد أن ده رد الجميل للأخوان بدعم أميريكا لهذه القرارات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*
رسالة ساخنة من وائل غنيم للرئيس مرسى :
 -----------------------
 الشعب انتخبك بناء على صلاحيات محددة في انتخابات ديمقراطية هي الأولى من نوعها، وحينما قمت بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري المكمل المجحف الذي فرضه المجلس العسكري أيدناك جميعا بعد وعدك بأنك لن تسيء استخدام تلك السلطة.

أما اليوم فما قمت به من إعطاء نفسك صلاحيات مطلقة تصدر على إثرها القرارات والقوانين دون حق لأي جهة في مصر أيا ما كانت لأن تعترض عليها، ثم تحشد شباب الإخوان وترسل لهم قيادات الجماعة تكليفات بالتواجد في الشوارع لتأييد القرارات، فهذا والله ما لم ننتخبك لتمارسه علينا دون حق استفتاء الشعب وموافقته على ما تتخذه من قرارات.


حتى الجمعية التأسيسية التي وعدت في اجتماعنا في الفيرمونت قبل أن تصبح رئيسا رسميا بإعادة التوازن فيها، بدلا من إعادة التوازن تقوم بتحصينها بسبب علمك بأن في قانون تشكيلها عوارا يستلزم حلها ويعرف ذلك القاصي والداني حتى المستشار أحمد مكي وزير العدل الذي يعمل في حكومتك! وبالرغم من أن لديك سلطة إعادة تشكيلها مع إصلاح ما بها من خلال وجعل التصويت بنسبة الثلثين فيها وتحقيق التوافق الذي يدفع البلاد للأمام قررت تحصينها في إخلاف واضح لعهدك وكأنك تستهدف استمرار الاستقطاب واستنزاف طاقة أبناء الوطن في الصراعات السياسية!

أرفض القرارات التي أصدرها د. مرسي اليوم مهما كان نُبل مقاصدها، فكم من حسن النية أساء استخدام سلطاته المطلقة وتحول إلى ديكتاتور والتاريخ الحديث والقديم مليء بالنماذج! لقد كان للرئيس الكثير من البدائل لهذه القرارات التي اتخذها اليوم بما يحقق نفس أهدافه في حماية مكاسب الثورة وتحصينها ودون تمركز القوة في شخصه ومن حوله.. ولكنه وللأسف اختار الحل الديكتاتوري: "جميع السلطات معي .. كل القرارات سأتخذها .. ما أقوله سينَفّذ وما سأفعله ليس من حق مصري الاعتراض عليه"!

يا د. مرسي: لم يقم الشعب بثورة بحثا عن ديكتاتور عادل!
 يا د. مرسي: هناك فارق بين القرارات الثورية والقرارات الديكتاتورية!
 يا د. مرسي: الوحيد الذي "لا يُسأل عمّا يفعل" هو الله سبحانه وتعالى

*


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2012)

مما اعجبنى 



البقاء لله في مصر 

 مبروك عليكم الاعلان الدستوري الجديد وانه لا يجوز حل مجلس الشوري و مد  عمل للجنة التأسيسة واخونه الدولة ( هي فين اصلا الدولة الان !!)واعادة كل  التحقيقات مع رموز النظام السابق وتحصين قرارات مرسي بانه لا يجوز عليها  الطعن امام القضاء بأي صورة كانت وكانه يوحي له بقرارات سماوية لانه يمثل  الشريعة الاسلامية و مبروك عليكم يا ثوار قرر اقاله النائب العام و طبعا  عصابة 25 يناير من رموز الوكسة اياهم اللي هما من عشيرة اخوان الشياطين  اكثر المستفيدين لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من  قام بتلك الثورة وطبعا انضحك علي اهالي الشهداء بشوية فلوس ومزايا مادية  وطبعا تعين نائب عام جديد اخواني الدور والباقي في اللي حيصدقوه وعود  المورسيكا و عصابة مكتب الارشاد الكاذبة 

 اعتقد ان اللي حصل اليوم هو اعلان وفاة مصر اكلينيكيا 

 بعد ان اصدر الدكتور مورسيكا تلك القرارات من خلال بيان الرئاسة على لسان  المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية اللي بيتهرب من اعلان زواجة من احدي الصحفيات  

 كما سبق وان انفردنا بالحديث عن تلك القرارات قبل اعلانها من  قبل رئاسة الجمهورية واللتي جائت مطابقة لما سبق واعلنا عنه من قبل حيث  ذكرنا لكم المؤامرة

 حيث سيتم

 1- اعادة كافة المحاكمات لاحداث الثورة المصرية والمتهم بها رموز النظام السابق 

 2- تم تعديل فترة عمل الجمعية التاسيسية الى ستة اشهر

 3 لايجوز لاى جهة قضائية لحل مجلس الشورى او الجمعية التأسسية

 4- اذا قام خطر يعوق مؤسسات الولة عن اداء دورها ان يتخذ رئيس الجمهورية ما يلزم نحو هذا الامر بما ينص عليه القانون

 5 - ينشر هذا القانون بالجريدة الرسمية 

 6 - هذه القرارات بعد الاطلاع على الاعلانات الدستورية السابقة بعد قيام الثورة المصرية 

 كما تقرر : تعيين المستشار طلعت عبد الله نائبا عاما جديدا، وإقالة النائب العام بتعديل قضائي

 تقرير معاش استثنائى لاسر الشهداء والمصابين من صندوق الاجتماعى من وزارة التأمينات ( ضحك ع دقون)

 ومن الجدير يالذكر كما سبق وان كشفنا لكم ان الاخوان يحشدون لمليونيات  كبيرة لتأيد قرارات جماعة الاخوان من بعض القوي السياسية اللتي في الاصل  تابعة للاخوان برغم ادعائهم كذبا اكثر من مرة بالسابق علي انهم ضد الاخوان  في حين انهم حصان طروادة الخاص بالجماعة

 كما يتجمع الان الالاف من  اعضاءئ جماعة الاخوان المسلمين امام مقر دار القضاء العالى بمنطقة وسط  البلد لدعم قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى في اقاله النائب العام

 25 مليون مبروك عليكم يا شعب مصر " اخونه مصر "
 ===============================
 حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل واحد أنتخبك يامرسي وضيع مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار زكريا شلش،رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة،أن قرارات مرسي الصادرة اليوم باطلة،لافتا إلي أنه لايجوز له إصدار إعلانات دستورية مكملة لأن الإعلان الدستوري الصادر في 30 مارس الماضي لم يعط له الحق في تعديل إو إصدار إعلانات دستورية مكملة.

وقال شلش في تصريح ل"صدي البلد" إن قرار إقالة النائب العام باطل والمحكمة الدستورية العليا سوف تؤكد ذلك،مشيرا إلي الجمعية العمومية الطارئة التي ستُعقد غدا بنادي قضاة إسكندرية ستطالب جميع القضاة بتقديم استقالات جماعية للرد علي قرار مرسي بإقالة النائب العام.*


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*جورج اسحق : قرارات مرسى خروج عن الشرعية  وعودة لقانون الطوارىء مرة اخرى*


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2012)

* رئاسة الجمهورية: الإعلان الدستورى الجديد لا يؤدى لعودة مجلس الشعب
*


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*حسام عيسي: تحولنا إلي نظام فاشي مطلق والإخوان هم مصدر القرارات وليس رئيس الجمهورية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*غزلان: قرارات مرسي “شعبية”.. والتأسيسية شرعية.. والموجودون بمحمد محمود “بلطجية يتعاطون المخدرات”*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> * رئاسة الجمهورية: الإعلان الدستورى الجديد لا يؤدى لعودة مجلس الشعب
> *



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه البدنجان شغال ...... طيب أزاى قرارت مرسى منذ توليه غير قابلة للطعن .... مش ده أحد قراراته ...... واضح ان الرئيس وفرقته مينفعوش يبقوا حتى عجلاتية *


----------



## Coptic Man (22 نوفمبر 2012)

المتحدث الرسمي للنيابة العامة : ما حدث لا مثيل له في العالم

في أول رد فعل له علي قرار عزله وتعيين المستشار طلعت إبراهيم محمد عبد الله نائبا عاما قال المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام الحمد لله علي كل حال ..كله خير نحترم قرارات رئيس الجمهورية وحول تعليقه علي قرارات رئيس الجمهورية قال محمود الوقت ما يزال مبكرا وهذا التوقيت ليس توقيت تعليقات ولنصبر ونري ماذل ستسفر عنه الايام القادمة .
من ناحيته قال المستشار عادل السعيد رئيس المكتب الفني المتحدث الرسمي للنيابة العامة أن ما حدث ليس له مثيل في العالم ولا يوجد قانون في الدنيا يقول ان يتم تحصين قرار بعدم جواز الطعن عليه امام اي جهة قبل اتخاذه وأشار السعيد الي ان الفيصل في الموضوع هو امكانية جواز الطعن علي هذا القانون امام المحكمة الدستورية من عدمه .
من جهة اخري قال المستشار محمد عيد سالم أمين عام مجلس القضاء الاعلي السابق ان قرارات الرئيس مرسي غريبة وليست لها سابقة فأبسط وأول قاعدة قانونية تقول ان القوانين لابد ان تكون عامة ومجردة وهو مالم يحدث في تلك الواقعة لأن الاعلان الدستوري والقانون التالي له يبدو وكأنه فصل خصيصا للنائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود لعزله من منصبه .
وأشار سالم الي ان ماحدث ليس في صالح النظام نفسه ورجح انه لن يؤدي الي الاستقرار بل سيزيد الأمور اشتعالا.


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لى ملحوظة : ما فعله الأخوان فى قرارات مرسى تمت بعد الهدنة بين حماس واسرائيل ..... فهل هناك ارتباط ...... أعتقد أن ده رد الجميل للأخوان بدعم أميريكا لهذه القرارات*





​


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يسترها بكره
الموضوع سخن جدا


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قرارات مرسى تخالف المادة 21 من الاعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 30 مارس والمستفتى عليه فى 19 مارس والتى تنص على
 مــــــادة 21
التقاضى حق مصون ومكفول للناس كافة , ولكل مواطن حق الالتجاء إلى قاضيه الطبيعى , وتكفل الدولة تقريب جهات القضاء من المتقاضين وسرعة الفصل فى القضايا .

ويحظر النص فى القوانين على تحصين أى عمل أو قرار إدارى من رقابة القضاء 
*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأبنودي تعليقًا على قرارات مرسي: «ليس من أجل هذا تقوم الثورات»  * *                                     الخميس 22 نوفمبر 2012  مـ   - 08  محـرّم  1434  هـ                                   *
*




* 


*



* 

*



* *                                                  5*






*كتب الشاعر عبدالرحمن الأبنودي على حسابه الشخصي  بـ«تويتر»: "ليس من أجل هذا تقوم الثورات!!!! حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل"،  وذلك تعليقًا على قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي، التي أعلنتها مؤسسة الرئاسة  مساء اليوم الخميس.*

*فقد أعلن ياسر علي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، أن الرئيس  محمد مرسي أصدر إعلانًا دستوريًا جديدًا، بتاريخ أمس الأربعاء، بما يتضمن  إعادة المحاكمات في جرائم قتل المتظاهرين والإرهاب، التي ارتُكبت ضد  الثوار، ضد كل من تولى منصبًا تنفيذيًا وسياسيًا في ظل النظام السابق.*

*وتضمن الإعلان الدستوري الجديد، أن «الإعلانات الدستورية والقوانين  الصادرة عن الرئيس منذ توليه السلطة وحتى نفاذ الدستور الجديد، نهائية  ونافذة بذاتها، غير قابلة للطعن أمام أية جهة»، وأن «تنقضي جميع الدعاوى  المتعلقة بها المنظورة أمام أية جهة قضائية».*

*وأضاف الإعلان الدستوري: «يُعين النائب العام من بين أعضاء السلطة  القضائية بواسطة الرئيس، تبدأ من تاريخ تولي المنصب، ويسري النص على من  يشغل المنصب الحالي بأثر رجعي».*

*ويتضمن الإعلان الدستوري أيضًا: «لا يجوز لأية جهة قضائية حل مجلس الشورى أو الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع مشروع الدستور».*

*ويضيف: «لرئيس الجمهورية إذا قام خطر يهدد الثورة أو الأمة أو الوحدة الوطنية أو سلامة الوطن، اتخاذ التدابير لمواجهته».*

*وأخيرًا: «ينشر الإعلان في الجريدة الرسمية، ويُعمل به اعتبارًا من تاريخ صدوره، في 21 نوفمبر 2012».*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*رئيس نادى قضاة الإسكندرية: قرارات مرسى انقلاب على الشرعية 
وصف المستشار عزت عجوة، رئيس نادى قضاة الإسكندرية، الإعلان الدستورى الصادر، منذ قليل من مؤسسة الرئاسة بأنه انقلاب على الشرعية، وقال: "إننا نحاول استيعاب ما يحدث للرد عليه وستكون ردودا مصيرية تحتاج إلى دراسة وتشاور قبل صدورها".*


----------



## Coptic Man (22 نوفمبر 2012)

مرسي يقود انقلابا دستوريا .. ويمنح نفسه سلطات الهية

عاجل إقالة النائب العام وتعيين طلعت إبراهيم نائبا عاما لمدة4 سنوات
عاجل|| الرئاسة : لا يجوز حل لمجلس الشورى أو الجمعية التاسيسية للدستور
عاجل|| رئاسة الجمهورية :يعين النائب العام من بين أعضاء السلطة القضائية لمدة 4 سنوات ولا يقل سنه عن40
عاجل|| رئاسة الجمهورية : الإعلانات الدستورية والقوانين والصادرة من الرئيس نهائية ولا يجوز الطعن عليها
عاجل|| رئاسة الجمهورية : قرار بإعادة التحقيقات في جرائم قتل المتظاهرين
صرح ياسر علي المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، ان الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي اجرى تعديلا دستوريا من 7 مواد وجاء نص المواد كالتالي:
المادة الأولى: تعاد التحقيقات والمحاكمات في جرائم قتل وشروع قتل المتظاهرين بواسطة من تولى منصبا سياسيا وتنفيذيا في عهد النظام السابق.
المادة الثانية: الإعلانات الدستورية والقوانين والقرارات الصادرة عن رئيس الجمهورية منذ توليه السلطة نهائية ونافذة بذاتها وغير قابلة للطعن عليها بأي طريق، ولايجوز التعرض لقرارات الرئيس بوقف التنفيذ أو الإلغاء من قبل أي جهة قضائية.
المادة الثالثة: يعين النائب العام من بين أعضاء السلطة القضائية بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية لمدة 4 سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ صدور قرار التعيين ويشترط فيه توافر شروط القضاء ولا يقل سنه عن 40 سنة.
المادة الرابعة: تعديل نص المادة الخاصة بتشكيل الجمعية التاسيسية بالإعلان الدستوري الصادر في 30 مارس 2011 من «تتولى إعداد مشروع جديد للبلاد في مدة 4 أشهر من تاريخ تشكيلها» إلى «تتولى إعداد مشروع دستور جديد للبلاد في موعد غايته 6 اشهر من تاريخ تشكيله».
المادة الخامسة: لا يجوز لأي هيئة قضائية حل مجلس الشورى أو الجمعسة التأسيسية.
المادة السادسة: للرئيس أن يتخذ يتخذ الإجراءات والتدابير اللازمة لحماية البلاد وحماية أهداف الثورة
المادة السابعة: يعمل بهذا الإعلان الدستوري من تاريخ نشره بالجريدة الرسمية


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر، أن مصر تدخل مرحلة مختلفة ليست هى مرحلة الديمقراطية، التى كنا نأملها أو سيادة القانون، التى طالبنا بها، قائلا: "ربنا يستر".. جاء ذلك تعقيبا منه على قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى الأخيرة.*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين بالتحرير.. وهتافات ضد مرسى والإخوان*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

التيار المدنى بالإسكندرية: "مرسى" أصبح فرعوناً


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

شباب الإخوان يهتفون ضد الزند والنائب العام ويطالبون بتطهير القضاء


----------



## Critic (22 نوفمبر 2012)

انتقد الدكتور أحمد سعيد، رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، الإعلان الدستورى الجديد والقرارات التى اتخذها الرئيس محمد مرسى مساء اليوم، وقال" "إن ما يحدث هو عودة بمصر للوراء، وإن تحصين الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور التى انسحبت منها القوى المدنية هو تحدٍ واضح وصريح للإرادة الشعبية، وللسلطة القضائية، ووصف إقالة النائب العام عبد المجيد محمود بأنها تمت بطريقة تؤكد أنها انتقام شخصى، وليس للصالح العام أو لتحقيق مصلحة وطنية.

وأضاف سعيد، أن تحصين الإعلان الدستورى أعطى لنفسه سلطات واسعة تفوق سلطات مجلس الشعب نفسه.


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصف المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، القرارات الأخيرة بأنها تمثل جريمة مع سبق الإصرار والترصد، مشدداً على أن القضاة سيدافعون عن مصر حتى آخر رمق وبلا حدود أو حساب للتضحيات، وأضاف فى تصريحات خاصة لـ«الوطن» أن القرارات استهدفت السلطة القضائية، بل حولت مصر إلى ولاية أو شىء آخر غير وطن آمن ومستقر، ودعا كل مصرى مسته تلك القرارات إلى التشبث بموقعه حتى الموت وعدم تقديم استقالته.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*مؤتمر عام للقضاة مساء اليوم.. وأعضاء نيابة عامة يتوجهون للنادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*يتوجه الآن عدد كبير من القضاة وأعضاء النيابة العامة، إلى مقر نادى القضاة النهرى بالعجوزة، رافضين قرار "مرسى" وهم فى حالة غضب شديدة.*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإخوان تكلف كوادرها بالاستعداد للتظاهر دعماً لقرارات الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*اعتقد التدويل هو الحل​*


----------



## thebreak-up (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*ثقوا في الرب يا أبناء مصر. سوف يأتي اليوم الذي يرى فيه مرسي وامثاله قدرة العليّ. بجد احزن على مرسي وجماعته، خانوا الامانة. ومصيرهم يوم يندموا فيه. *


----------



## چاكس (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*يبدو لى ان الرب يسوع غاضب جدا على مصر *


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل  : اجتماع مساء اليوم الساعة ٩:٣٠ م لقيادات ورموز القوى السياسية والوطنية  بدعوة من حمدين صباحى والتيار الشعبى .. ينعقد الاجتماع بمقر حزب الوفد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*جهات سيادية تؤمن مكتب النائب العام خوفاً من ضياع ملفات القضايا وتحسباً لاى اقتحام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*التأسيسية تضع مادة للإبقاء على مرسى حتى انتهاء مدة انتخابه*


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2012)

* عمرو موسى يدعو البرادعى وصباحى والقوى المدنية لمؤتمر عاجل بمقر حزب الوفد اليوم
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *التأسيسية تضع مادة للإبقاء على مرسى حتى انتهاء مدة انتخابه*


*
الله دول بيلعبو بالشعب الكورة !! بيشوطونا لبعض :99:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أبو الغار: مصر تحولت لدولة فاشية يحكمها رئيس بميليشيات عسكرية*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل : اجتماع مساء اليوم الساعة ٩:٣٠ م لقيادات ورموز القوى السياسية والوطنية جميعها بدعوة من حمدين صباحى والتيار الشعبى .. ينعقد الاجتماع بمقر حزب الوفد .*


----------



## بايبل333 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

ذهبت دولة القانون .........أهلاً بدولة النبى المعصوم


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*تهانى الجبالى: مرسى لم يعد رئيسًا لخروجه على الشرعية وقراراته غير ثورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*مختار نوح: قرارات مرسى تنفيذ لمخطط تمكين الإخوان من حكم مصر*


----------



## Critic (22 نوفمبر 2012)

يحيى الجمل: قرارات الرئيس ستؤدى لهدم الدولة أو اندلاع ثورة ثانية


----------



## Critic (22 نوفمبر 2012)

انطلاق مسيرة من "محمد محمود" لمجلس الوزراء تطالب بإسقاط دولة المرشد


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصادر: مؤتمر "الزند" سيعلن فيه تعليق العمل بالمحاكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*كشف مصدر قضائى بنادى القضاة، أن أعضاء النادى سيقومون بالاجتماع فى الساعة العاشرة من مساء اليوم، لبحث تداعيات الموقف بعد قررات د. مرسى، وأنه سيتم اتخاذ عدد من القرارات التى تحفظ هيبة القضاء فى مصر، من بينها تعليق العمل فى المحاكم، اعتبارا من يوم السبت المقبل، فلا يمكن لأى قاض فى مصر أن يعمل فى تلك الظروف الحرجة التى تمر بها البلاد من هدم لجميع سلطات الدولة وخروج على الشرعية الدستورية والقانونية.

 وأشار المصدر إلى أن هناك قرارات تصعيدية، سيتخذها نادى قضاة مصر بالاشتراك مع الهيئات القضائية الأخرى من مجلس الدولة ونيابة إدارية وقضايا الدولة من بينها تعليق العمل بجميع محاكم الجمهورية مع مقاطعة الإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور المعيب والانتخابات البرلمانية التالية له، مشيرا إلى أن أى قاض لن يلتزم بقرارات النادى سيتم شطب عضويته من الجمعية العمومية لنادى قضاة مصر.

 وأضاف المصدر الذى فضل عدم ذكر اسمه، كيف لرئيس الجمهورية أن يجمع كافة سلطات الدولة فى يده، حيث يمتلك حاليا السلطات الثلاثة التنفيذية والتشريعية والقضائية وبصدور تلك القرارات، وإلغاء الدعاوى المقامة ببطلان التأسيسية ومجلس الشورى هو تدخل فى حق التقاضى أما بالنسبة لإعادة محاكمة قتل الثوار، فهو مطلب جماعى، ولكن ليس بهذه الثورة، حيث إن القانون يعطى لمحكمة النقض وحدها هذا الاختصاص؟.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*منسق الوطنية للتغيير: قرارات مرسى إعلان لدولة الاستبداد الإخوانية

 قال أحمد بهاء الدين شعبان، منسق الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير والأمين العام للحزب الاشتراكى المصرى، إن الإعلان الدستورى وقرارات مرسى الأخيرة تعد انقلاباً صريحاً على الحرية والديمقراطية*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الدعاره الاعلاميه للتليفزيون المصرى مستمره​*​


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*هنتخب مرسى لان بينى وبينه 
خلاف سياسى
اما شفيق بينى وبينه
دم
( من مذكرات جحش ضيع بلده )*​


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال الكاتب الكبير بهاء طاهر، إن الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بمثابة انقلاب على الشرعية فى مصر وعواقبه ستكون وخيمة وسيدفع ثمنها الشعب المصرى بأكمله، قائلاً: "أولاً وثانياً وثالثاً حكم الإخوان مصيبة على البلد".
وأضاف طاهر فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه لم يسمع فى حياته عن رئيس جمهورية يجمع بين السلطة التنفيذية والسلطة التشريعية والطبيعى أن تكون النتيجة استحواذه على السلطة القضائية.
وأكد طاهر، أن الغريب فى الأمر هو أن قرارات السيد الرئيس تؤخذ فوراً وتنفذ فوراً دون أن يعطى فرصة لأحد بمعارضته، موضحاً أن مرسى اعتقد أن الظروف الحالية جعلته يتوهم بأنه قادر على اتخاذ قرارات وتنفيذها دون رد فعل، لكن هذا غير صحيح.*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*رفض المهندس مايكل منير، الناشط القبطى ورئيس حزب الحياة، القرارات التى أصدرها مؤخرا الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، واعتبرها تنصيبًا لفرعون جديد على مصر.
وقال "منير" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الرئيس حاول توظيف أحداث شارع محمد محمود لتمكين نفسه وجماعة الإخوان من حكم مطلق لمصر.
وأشار "منير" إلى أن عدم إمكانية الطعن على قرارات الرئيس، يعنى أننا عدنا إلى حكم الفرد المطلق، وهو عكس أهداف ثورة يناير، التى قامت من أجل إسقاط حكم الفرد، لافتا إلى أنها تبدو فى الظاهر وكأنها ثورية من خلال تقديم معاشات للثوار إلا أنها لا تمت إلى الثورة بشىء، بل تسعى إلى تثبيت أقدام الإخوان داخل مؤسسات الحكم، معتبرا أن قرار عدم إجازة حل مجلس الشورى والجمعية التأسيسية هى قرارات تهدف لخدمة سيطرة الإخوان على الجمعية والمجلس، فى ظل خوفهم من عدم حصولهم على أغلبية فى الانتخابات القادمة ومحاولة تحصين قبضتهم على مصر.
واعتبر "منير" قرار مرسى بمد عمل الجمعية التأسيسية وتحصينها خصوصًا بعد انسحاب قوى المعارضة والتيارات المدنية ضد الأحكام القضائية، هو إهدار للدولة المدنية وتجاهل لقوى المعارضة وللشارع المصرى، الذى رفض التأسيسية.*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرسي اللي وعد بحل الجمعية التأسيسية واعادة تشكيلها 
قبل ما يقعد على الكرسي 
هو نفس المرسي اللي حصن نفس الجمعية النهاردة ! 
مرسي ميكس كل حاجة والعكس​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أما نشوف حكاية قانون حماية الثوره ده كمان لسه تفاصيله مش واضحة !!!!!!!*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*كلمه الثورة ما هي الا
 ( لبانه )
ليس لها اى معنى عند الاخوان المسلمين​*​


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*حمدين صباحى : 
يدعوا لاجتماع عاجل لرؤساء الاحزاب وكل الرموز الوطنية الليله *​


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن الدكتور أيمن نور، رئيس حزب غد الثورة، انسحابه من الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور.
وكتب نور في تغريدة له على حسابه الشخصي بتويتر"لن أبقى في تأسيسية تتحصن بقرار إداري، ولن أساند نظاما يستعيد القيم السلبية التي ثرت ضدها، ودفعت عمري ثمنا لمواجهتها، فرض علينا ما كنا له كارهون"*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد محمد أبو الغار، رئيس الحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي، إن مصر بعد قرارات الرئيس مرسي، تحولت لدولة فاشية ورئيس فاشي، له قوات فاشية "مؤكدا أن الشعب "لن يسكت وسيستمر في محاربتها حتى تسقط".
وقال أبو الغار، في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "ممكن" على فضائية "سي بي سي"، مصر لن تتقدم في الاقتصاد ولا في الامن، طالما مكتب الإرشاد ورط مرسي في هذه القرارات".
وأضاف "لن نترك مصر تقع فريسة لنظام فاشي".
*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتقدت المستشارة تهاني الجبالي، نائبة رئيس المحكمة الدستورية، قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي التي أصدرها اليوم، مشيرة إلى أنه بتلك القرارات يخرج عن الشرعية الدستورية، التي أتت به رئيسًا للجمهورية.
وأضافت الجبالي في تصريح لـ"الوطن"، إن قيام الرئيس مرسي بقسم اليمين أمام الدستورية على احترامها واحترام القانون، ثم مخالفته وانتهاكه الآن تخرجه من دائرة الشرعية، مشيرة إلى أنه في هذا الإعلان قام بتعديل من صلاحيات وهيئات وسلطات ويقيل فيه قضاة، ما يمثل خطرًا على توازن السلطات.
وقالت الجبالي، "حذرنا مسبقًا من خطور جمع الرئيس للسلطات الثلاث، وأن سلطة الرئيس المطلقة مفسدة مطلقة"، مشيرة إلى أن ما يحدث انهيار لدولة القانون ودولة الشرعية على يد رئيس الجمهورية الحارس الأول على القانون.
يشار إلى أن الرئيس مرسي أصدر قرارات كان أهمها عدم الطعن على أي قرار أو إعلان لرئيس الجمهورية منذ توليه مهام منصبه أمام أي جهة، وأنه لا يجوز لأي جهة قضائية حل مجلس الشورى أو الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور.*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعبيرا عن رد فعله على قرارات الرئيس مرسي الصادرة اليوم، كتب الإعلامي حمدي قنديل على حسابه الشخصي بتويتر "حتى ولو غلفت قرارات الرئيس اليوم بقناع حماية الثورة، فهى فى البداية والنهاية تكريس لاستبداد فرد وطغيان عشيرة، وبهذا فهي وأد للثورة".*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال محمد عبد الرازق محامى الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك، أنه "بمجرد صدور قرار مرسى بإعادة محاكمة مبارك فى قضايا قتل المتظاهرين فأنه أسقط العقوبة الموقعة عليه بالسجن المؤبد، ومن ثم لا يجوز حبسه احتياطيا لاستنفاد مدة الحبس الاحتياطية"، موضحا أن "الإعلان الدستورى أعلى من القانون، وبناء عليه يجب إخلاء سبيل مبارك فورا لأن حبسه الآن بمثابة اعتقال".*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*نظم شباب القوى السياسية والأحزاب مسيرة حاشدة، انطلقت من ميدان الشهيد أحمد جلال بأسيوط، "المنفذ سابقاً"، تندد بالإعلان الدستورى الذى أعلنه الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية منذ قليل.
ردد المتظاهرون هتافات تندد بتدخل الإخوان فى الحكم مثل "بيع بيع يا بديع، أغسل وشك أغسل عارك ..مرسى هو حسني مبارك".
قال سيد عبد الحميد حمادة المتحدث الإعلامى للتيار الشعبى بأسيوط، "إن ما اتخذه رئيس الجمهورية من قرارات تعتبر طريقاً جديداً لخلق ديكتاتوراً جديداً، وتعتبر هذه القرارت مكبلة للحريات ومن شأنها إجهاض المبادئ التى على أساسها قامت الثورة".
*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن المهندس أحمد ماهر، مؤسس حركة 6 أبريل وعضو الجمعية التأسيسية المنسحب، رفضه للقرارات الأخيرة لرئيس الجمهورية التي أصدرها مساء اليوم.
وأكد ماهر في بيان له، أن القرارات بها ما هو عظيم ومطلوب منذ فترة طويلة، مضيفًا أنه "طالما نادينا بإعادة المحاكمات وإقالة النائب العام الفاسد، ومد فترة عمل التأسيسية"، موضحًا أن مشكلة التأسيسية ليست مجرد مشكلة فترة زمنية، ولكنها مشكلة إعلاء مبدأ المغالبة عن مبدأ التوافق الذي من المفترض أنها بدأت به.
وأضاف ماهر في بيانه "تحصين قرارات الرئيس وتحصين التأسيسية يعتبر بداية عهد استبداد جديد، ولذلك فهذه القرارات مرفوضة ويجب إلغائها والإبقاء على قرارات النائب العام وإعادة المحاكمات فقط".*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصف المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، القرارات الأخيرة بأنها تمثل جريمة مع سبق الإصرار والترصد، مشدداً على أن القضاة سيدافعون عن مصر حتى آخر رمق وبلا حدود أو حساب للتضحيات، وأضاف فى تصريحات خاصة لـ«الوطن» أن القرارات استهدفت السلطة القضائية، بل حولت مصر إلى ولاية أو شىء آخر غير وطن آمن ومستقر، ودعا كل مصرى مسته تلك القرارات إلى التشبث بموقعه حتى الموت وعدم تقديم استقالته.
وحول هل هذا تكرار لما حدث فى مذبحة القضاء، قال الزند: ما يحدث لا يقارن؛ فمذبحة الستينات مست عددا من القضاة وتوارى القائمون عليها خجلاً، أما هذه القرارات فنالت كل القضاة، وتعتبر جريمة مع سبق الإصرار والترص*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور يحي الجمل الفقيه الدستوري، إنه فوجئ و"فُجع" من قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي الصادرة اليوم، معتبرا أنها مخالفة لكل الاتفاقيات الدولية والأعراف الدستورية.
وقال الجمل، في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "الحياة اليوم" على فضائية "الحياة، "هو يحاول أن يلغي كل شيء، إلا إرادته، فهو يعود بنا إلى زمن الحاكم بأمر الله".
وأضاف "مرسي يريد أن يكون حاكما مطلقا لا معقّب على قراراته، نحن أمام هدم للدولة، أو قيام ثورة جديدة".
وأوضح الجمل أنه لا يعتقد "أن هناك عاقلا في مصر يمكن أن يؤيد قرارات مرسي لأنها هدم لسيادة القانون، وهدم القانون فيه هدم للدولة".
وتساءل الجمل "هل معنى أن تكون قرارات ثورية، أن تحتوي على هدم للدولة؟ وأن يُحكم الشعب حكما ديكتاتوريا؟".
وناشد الجمل كلا من "محمد البرادعي وعمرو موسى وحمدين صباحي وكل القوى الوطنية والشرفاء في مصر، أن يلتقوا جميعا لوقف هذا الطغيان الذي يدمر مصر"، حسب وصفه.*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال حمدي عبد العظيم،الخبير الاقتصادي، أن صندوق النقد من الممكن أن يتراجع عن قرار الموافقة على القرض الذي تطالب به الحكومة المصرية، وذلك على خلفية القرارات الأخيرة للرئيس مرسي؛ لأنه يعود بالبلاد لحالة الفترة الانتقالية وعدم الاستقرار.
وأوضح عبد العظيم في تصريحات لـ"الوطن" أن صندوق النقد يضع شروط للدولة المقترضة ومنها تحقيق الاستقرار، والتوافق المجتمعي، مؤكداً أن قرارات مرسي استثنائية ولا تصنع الاستقرار المطلوب، مشيراً إلي ان الاتفاق مع حكومة قنديل مبدئي سهل التراجع فيه.
وأكد عبد العظيم أن الحكومة لن تعيد الدعم لبعض المواد المرفوع عنها، بعد رفض الصندوق إقراضها، وذلك لأن هناك عجز كبير في الموازنة يحتاج لمزيد من رفع الدعم عن المواد الأخرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*علق جوزيف ملاك – مدير المركز المصرى للدراسات الإنمائية وحقوق الإنسان بالإسكندرية – على الإعلان الدستورى الصادر من رئاسة الجمهورية، بأنها قرارات تؤكد أننا لسنا دولة قانون وأن الرئيس يستعيد قانون الطوارئ وينسى أنه جاء ليقود مرحلة انتقالية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل المرشح الرئاسى السابق حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل إلى دار القضاء العالى لمشاركة المتظاهرين من شباب الإخوان والتضامن مع قرارات الأخيرة للرئيس مرسى*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أثارت قرارات الرئيس مرسي الأخيرة، غضب كثير من القوى السياسية والمواطنين في بورسعيد، وأعلنوا أنها مولد لديكتاتور.
وقال محمود نجيب المتحدث الإعلامي لحركة 6 أبريل ببورسعيد، إن قرارات مرسي أراد بها وضع السم في العسل، وأمر بزيادة المكافآت لأهالي الشهداء، وضحايا أتوبيس أسيوط، ولكنه نصّب نفسه ديكتاتورا على مصر في حين أن مبارك نفسه لم يعمل ذلك، وأكد أن الحركة ومعظم القوى السياسية ستنزل غدا إلى ميدان التحرير؛ للرد عليه كما ينبغي، فلم يعد من الممكن السكوت، وطالب بإقالة حكومة قنديل و إعادة هيكلة الداخلية، والقصاص للشهداء وإصلاح التأسيسية.
وأضاف جمال شحاتة مقرر اللجنة النوعية لشباب الوفد، أن هذه القرارات تعطيه الفرصة لتكوين ديكتاتور جديد، وسيكون الرد عليه في مسيرة تخرج من مقر الحزب بالدقي؛ لرفض الإعلان الدستوري.
وقالت أمل يونس "ربة منزل"، "حسبي الله العظيم في اللي انتخب مرسي، والإخوان المسلمين ومرسي بقراراته هذه يظهر على حقيقته فقد ألغى القضاء، ونصب نفسه القاضي والجلاد على مصر.
وأشار عبد الحميد متولي ناشط سياسي، إلى أن مرسي أصدر حكمه "طالما نريد حق الشهداء فعلينا أن نرضى به كديكتاتور يحكم البلد، ويلغي سلطة القضاء التي يكون الجميع أمامها سواء".
ويرى محمد عبد الله "مواطن"، أن القرارات مطلوبة في ظل الفساد الذي استشرى في البلد، وتحتاج مصر إلى قرارات استثنائية لتحسين الأوضاع، وطالب الجميع بعدم تسخين الأمور.
وقال محمد صادق "من شباب الثورة": "الثوار سيكملوا المشوار، ولا ديكتاتور يمكن أن يقف أمام آمالهم مرة أخرى".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الحركات القبطية ترفض الإعلان الدستورى وتعتبره ترسيخا لحكم استبدادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام الجديد يتوجه لدار القضاء العالى لإلقاء كلمة للأمة*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أبدى أستاذ العلوم السياسية الدكتور حسن نافعة رفضه الكامل للإعلان الدستوري الجديد الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي مساء اليوم، والذي يقضي بمنع أي جهة قضائية من حل الجمعية التأسيسية ومجلس الشورى.
وقال نافعة، في تصريحات لـ"الوطن"، "هذا الإعلان وإن دل على شيء فإنما يدل على تمتع النظام الحاكم بقدر من الغباء السياسي، لأن هذا القرار كان من المفترض أن يتم بعد مشاورات مع كل القوى الثورية والوطنيةن ورغم أن القرار يوافق بعض المطالب الشعبية الخاصة بإعادة المحاكمات وغيرها فإن طريقة صدوره جعلت من الرئيس ملكا متوجا على عرش مصر، وليس رئيسا منتخبا بإرادة شعبية".
وتابع أستاذ العلوم السياسية "الإعلان الدستوري أيضا به الكثير من المواد التي تتعارض مع حرية واستقلال القضاء، إضافة إلى أن القرارات الخاصة بالجمعية التأسيسية جاءت متناقضة مع رغبة قطاع عريض من الشعب يرفض هذه الجمعية التأسيسية ويعترض على عملها".
وأضاف نافعة "الرئيس تأخر كثيرا في إصدار قراره بتمديد عمل التأسيسية، لأن هذا القرار ربما كان صحيحا لو أنه صدر منذ شهر أو شهرين، وصدوره في هذه اللحظة لن يحل الأزمة الراهنة بل سيزيدها اشتعالا".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*خطة "الزند" لمواجهة قرارات "مرسى" *





 




 


 
   		 		   			 								كتب - محمود فايد: 			 	   		 الخميس , 22 نوفمير 2012 21:21 		 
 	علمت "بوابة الوفد الإلكترونية" من مصادر مطلعة،  أن المستشار أحمد الزند,  رئيس نادى قضاة مصر, أجرى اتصالا هاتفيا  بالمستشار عبد المجيد محمود,  النائب العام المقال, من أجل التنسيق معه  للرد على قرار الرئيس مرسى الخاص  بإقالته وتعيين نائب عام جديد مساء اليوم  الخميس.
 	وقالت المصادر:"الزند أبلغ النائب العام بأنه سيدعو  إلى عقد جمعية عمومية  لقضاة مصر لعقدها غداً الجمعة بمقر دار القضاء  العالى، لاتخاذ قرارات  الدفاع عن القضاة ونائبهم العام المستشار عبد  المجيد محمود".
	وتابع الزند:"نحن نرى أن هذه القرارات باطلة لأنه أراد أن يقصى النائب   العام مثلما أقصى المشير طنطاوى وعنان، إلا أننا لن نرضخ لهذا الأمر ولن   نكون مثل طنطاوى وعنان".
	وأضافت المصادر التى رفضت ذكر اسمها: "الزند أطلع عبد المجيد محمود على أن   المقترحات من جانبهم تتمثل فى رفض القرار بشكل نهائى, ودعوة القضاة  لإغلاق  المحاكم, والتوقف عن أداء أعمالهم, وعدم النظر إلى أى قضايا طوال  الأسبوع  المقبل بالإضافة إلى توقف النيابات عن أداء أعمالها".
	ولفتت المصادر نقلًا عن الزند: "لا نرفض قرارات مرسى بشأن إقالة النائب   العام فقط، ولكن ما يتعلق بشأن تحصينه لمجلس الشورى والجمعية التأسيسية   ومجلس الشعب  القادم، مؤكداً على أن هذا الأمر ليس إرادة الرئيس ولكنه   إرداة جماعة تريد أن تسيطر وتدير البلاد بفكرة المؤامرة".
	وأكدت المصادر أن الزند أبلغ النائب العام المقال أن القضاة عندما يرون   تزويرا واضحًا فى الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة، إلا أنهم عندما يتحركون   لفضح ذلك التزوير سيجدون من يخبرهم أن هناك تحصينا ضد أى قرار للرئيس   وبالتالى سيكون التزوير على العلن.
	يأتى ذلك بعد أن أعلن الدكتور ياسر علي  المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة   الجمهورية، أن الرئيس محمد مرسى قرر إعادة التحقيقات والمحاكمات في جرائم    قتل المتظاهرين وجرائم  قتل الثوار لكل من تولي منصب سياسي في ظل النظام   السابق.
	وأضاف ياسر علي أن الرئيس قرر أن الإعلانات الدستورية والقوانين   والقرارات  الصادرة عن رئيس الجمهورية منذ توليه السلطة وحتي انتخاب مجلس   الشعب تكون نهائية وغير قابلة للطعن عليها وتنقضي جميع الدعاوي المقامة   ضدها.
	كما أصدر مرسى قرارا بتعيين النائب العام من بين أعضاء السلطة القضائية   بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بشرط ألا يقل سنه عن 40 سنة ميلادية ويجري النص   علي من يشغل المنصب الحالي.​


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أصدر حزب مصر الثورة، برئاسة "المهندس محمود مهران"، بياناً ينعى فيه جموع الشعب المصرى فى وفاة المؤسسات المصرية، بعد أن أعلن وفاتها د. محمد مرسى الذى نصب نفسه ألها على مصر ضارباً بعرض الحائط كل القوانين والأعراف، على حد وصف البيان، لاغياً وجود السلطة القضائية، حيث إنه هدم الدولة وأصبح هو الآمر الناهى فى ظل جماعته الرشيدة، التى حولت مصر إلى حالة من التخبط والفوضى.
وأكد "مصر الثورة" على المشاركة بمليونية الغد تنديداً بالإعلان الدستورى، الذى أصدره "مرسى"، والذى يعد عبثًا دستوريًا، كما وصف الحزب، واستنكاراً لهيمنة مرسى على كل سلطات الدولة واتخاذ قرارات ديكتاتورية، أدت إلى حدوث اضطرابات بها، وتأكيدا على المطالبة بإقالة رئيس مجلس الوزراء د.هشام قنديل وحكومته، وتشكيل جمعية تأسيسية ممثلة لكافه أطياف المجتمع، كما يدعو الحزب كل القوى السياسية للمشاركة فى مليونيه الغد والتوحد من أجل المرور من هذه الأزمة التى افتعلتها "الجماعة" فى ظل الظروف الصعبة التى تمر بها مصر.
صرح المهندس "محمود مهران"، رئيس الحزب، على إثر ما يحدث أنه انتقلت إلى رحمة الله المحكمة الدستورية العليا ومحكمة النقض ومجلس الدولة وقريبه ونسيبه كل من السلطة القضائية، ومجلس القضاء الأعلى، وقال "البقاء لله فيما يحدث بمصر".
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

* نوارة نجم فى اخطر تصريحاتها على تويتر الان .. مرسى قاتل وايديه ملوثة بالدم*​* 



​ 



​*​


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*علق وائل غنيم، الناشط السياسى، على قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى فى رسالة إلى الرئيس قائلاً: "الشعب انتخبك بناء على صلاحيات محددة فى انتخابات ديمقراطية هى الأولى من نوعها، وحينما قمت بإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى المكمل المجحف الذى فرضه المجلس العسكرى، أيدناك جميعا بعد وعدك بأنك لن تسىء استخدام تلك السلطة". 
وقال "غنيم" فى تدوينة له عبر حسابه الشخصى على "فيس بوك": "أما اليوم فما قمت به من إعطاء نفسك صلاحيات مطلقة تصدر على إثرها القرارات والقوانين دون حق لأى جهة فى مصر أيا ما كانت لأن تعترض عليها، ثم تحشد شباب الإخوان وترسل لهم قيادات الجماعة تكليفات بالتواجد فى الشوارع لتأييد القرارات، فهذا والله ما لم ننتخبك لتمارسه علينا دون حق استفتاء الشعب وموافقته على ما تتخذه من قرارات.
وأضاف "غنيم" حتى الجمعية التأسيسية التى وعدت فى اجتماعنا فى "الفيرمونت" قبل أن تصبح رئيسا رسميا بإعادة التوازن فيها، بدلا من إعادة التوازن تقوم بتحصينها بسبب علمك بأن فى قانون تشكيلها عواراً يستلزم حلها ويعرف ذلك القاصى والدانى حتى المستشار أحمد مكى وزير العدل الذى يعمل فى حكومتك! وبالرغم من أن لديك سلطة إعادة تشكيلها مع إصلاح ما بها، وجعل التصويت بنسبة الثلثين فيها وتحقيق التوافق الذى يدفع البلاد للأمام قررت تحصينها فى إخلاف واضح لعهدك وكأنك تستهدف استمرار الاستقطاب واستنزاف طاقة أبناء الوطن فى الصراعات السياسية!
ورفض "غنيم" القرارات التى أصدرها د.مرسى اليوم، قائلا: "مهما كان نُبل مقاصدها، فكم من حسن النية أساء استخدام سلطاته المطلقة وتحول إلى ديكتاتور والتاريخ الحديث والقديم ملىء بالنماذج! لقد كان للرئيس الكثير من البدائل لهذه القرارات التى اتخذها اليوم بما يحقق نفس أهدافه فى حماية مكاسب الثورة وتحصينها ودون تمركز القوة فى شخصه ومن حوله.. ولكنه وللأسف اختار الحل الديكتاتورى: "جميع السلطات معى.. كل القرارات سأتخذها.. ما أقوله سينَفّذ وما سأفعله ليس من حق مصرى الاعتراض عليه"!
واختتم وائل غنيم حديثه قائلاً: يا د.مرسى، لم يقم الشعب بثورة بحثا عن ديكتاتور عادل! وهناك فارق بين القرارات الثورية والقرارات الديكتاتورية! وأضاف، الوحيد الذى "لا يُسأل عمّا يفعل" هو الله سبحانه وتعالى. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

​
*
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل منذ قليل الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور إلى مقر حزب الوفد لعقد اجتماع مغلق مع باقى القوى السياسية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

* مصادر قضائية : المحكمة الدستورية العليا تدرس عزل الرئيس مرسي 



*​*     علمت  بوابة الفجر الإلكترونية من مصادرها داخل المحكمة الدستورية العليا  أن  المستشار ماهر البحيرى رئيس المحكمة, بدأ فى اتخاذ بعض الخطوات  السريعة  لعزل الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي من منصبه, وذلك  لإصداره إعلان  دستورى مساء  اليوم الخميس.


 وأشار مصدر  قضائى داخل المحكمة الدستورية العليا أن المحكمة بصدد اجراء  بعض التدابير  الاحترازية من اجل عزل الدكتور محمد مرسي أول رئيس مُنتخب من  منصبه كرئيس  لجمهورية مصر العربية.








​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*سامح عاشور: قرارات مرسى باطلة وإعلان رسمى بخطف الدولة والدستور*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن البرنامج العربى لنشطاء حقوق الإنسان، فى بيان له اليوم الخميس، رفضه الإعلان الدستورى الجديد جملة وتفصيلا، لمخالفته الصارخة لكافة المواثيق والاتفاقيات الدولية، التى وقعت عليها مصر، ولا يليق بمكانة مصر الدولية. 
فى الوقت نفسه فإن البرنامج العربى لنشطاء حقوق الإنسان يؤكد أن هذا الإعلان قد خالفه الحظ فى توقيت إعلانه، إذ يرى أن هذا الإعلان فى هذا التوقيت مع الوضع المحتقن فى محمد محمود، وفى التحرير ومع الدفع بميلشيات الإخوان إلى مواجهة المتظاهرين والثائرين هو بمثابة مغامرة ولعب بالنيران، ربما يكون مقصودًا، لتقوم الرئاسة بإعلان بقية قراراتها التى تمكن لنظام فردى استبدادى قمعى آخر.
ويرى البرنامج العربى أن هذه القرارات فى مجملها تعنى سقوط دولة القانون والقضاء المبرم على السلطة القضائية وتحدٍ مباشر وتهديد للمحاكم والهيئات القضائية العليا فى البلاد كالمحكمة الدستورية العليا والمحكمة الإدارية العليا المنظور أمامهما دعاوى حل التأسيسية الثانية، وحل مجلس الشورى، وتعطيل العمل بالقوانين السارية فى البلاد.
وهو أمر يراه البرنامج العربى تأسيسيا لديكتاتورية جديدة لم تشهد لها مصر مثيلا فى أى حقبة من حقب تاريخها الطويل وانقلابا كاملا وتاما عن كل ما وعد الرئيس إبان فترة ترشيحه ودعايته الانتخابية بتحقيقه.
ويعتقد البرنامج العربى أن ذلك الإعلان الدستورى الجديد هو مقدمة لمجموعة أخرى من القرارات بقوانين التى سيصدرها الرئيس فى الفترة القصيرة القادمة ويكون الغرض منها الإجهاز على أية معارضة من أى نوع كان، واستكمال تحييد وتهميش وتمييع دور السلطة القضائية، ومن أمثلة القوانين والقرارات القادمة قوانين استثنائية تخص التظاهر والتجمع والتجمهر والإضراب وخلافه، وقوانين تخص حل المحكمة الدستورية العليا وإعادة تشكيلها، فضلا عن بعض القوانين المقيدة لحرية الإعلام المرئى والمسموع.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

إبراهيم درويش  قرارات مرسى وراءها مكتب الإرشاد.. وشاهد ما يتوقعه
    2012-11-22 22:24:13        






           أكد الدكتور إبراهيم درويش الفقيه الدستوري أن القرارات التى أصدرها  الرئيس محمد مرسى اليوم "تمثل هدما للشرعية"، حيث إن سلطات رئيس الجمهورية  محددة طبقا للإعلان الدستورى القديم، والذى تم استفتاء الشعب عليه. 

    كما أوضح درويش فى اتصال هاتفى لـ"بوابة الأهرام" أن تحصين قرارات رئيس الجمهورية "مخالف للمادة 22 من الإعلان الدستورى". 

    كما أضاف درويش أن قرار الإقالة للنائب العام يمثل اعتداء على القضاء، هذا  كله بالإضافة إلى أن الرئيس لا يملك إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى القديم، ولا  يملك إصدار إعلان دستورى جديد. 

    وقال درويش إن هذه القرارات وراءها مكتب الإرشاد، وستؤدى إلى موجة عارمة من الغضب، حيث توقع درويش "انفجار ثورة ثانية".




​


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*




​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

نوارة لمرسى  حفرت قبرك بيدك
    2012-11-22 22:26:35        






 ددت الناشطة السياسية نوارة نجم بالقرارات التى أصدرها الرئيس محمد مرسى  منذ قليل، مؤكدة أنها تصنع منه إلها وفرعونا جديدا مثل مبارك الرئيس  المخلوع.

    وأكدت نجم عبر حسابه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى"تويتر" أن هذه الق
    رارات ستعجل من مصير مرسى و الإعلان عن ثورة وقصاص جديد.

    وقالت نجم "النائب العام يعينه الرئيس، والشورى والتأسيسية فوق القانون..  ايش ضمنك يا مرسي أن الشورى الجاية حتبقى للاخوان؟ زيك زي مبارك"،  وتابعت"اليوم هو بداية القصاص الحقيقي لدم جيكا اللي قتلته... حفرت قبرك  بايدك".

    وهتفت نجم بإسقاط حكم مرشد الإخوان المسلمين وجماعته، قائلة:"مرسي نصب  نفسه إلها ومنزل الاضيشه يضربوا اي حد يعترض.. يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد.. يسقط  كل خرفان مرسي ..

    الوفد  ​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*البرادعى يصل حزب الوفد لاجتماع القوى السياسية لمناقشة قرارات الرئيس*











وصل منذ قليل الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور إلى  مقر حزب  الوفد لعقد اجتماع مغلق مع باقى القوى السياسية ويليه مؤتمر صحفى  لإعلان  القرارات التى اتخذوها تعقيباً على قرارات مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.

كما حضر عدد كبير من ممثلى الأحزاب والقوى السياسية المدنية إلى مقر حزب الوفد للمشاركة فى الاجتماع.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*رئيس "قضاة بنى سويف": قرارات الرئيس مأساة وذبح للسلطة القضائية






 



وصف المستشار محمد عصمت يونس رئيس نادى قضاة بنى سويف،  قرارات  الدكتور  محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية وإصداره لإعلان دستورى جديد  بأنها مأساة  وذبح  للسلطة القضائية، مشيراً إلى أن مجلس إدارة النادى سيعقد  اجتماعاً  طارئاً  غداً الجمعة لمناقشة هذه القرارات والموقف منها. 

وقال يونس لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن رئيس الجمهورية له حق مطلق فى إصدار تعديل    دستورى وتشريعى، إلا أن السؤال الذى يفرض نفسه الآن "هل هذه القرارات  صدرت   ابتغاءً للمصلحة العامة أم لإرضاء بعض الطوائف المتشنجة فى الشارع؟  وإذا   كانت من أجل الشعب المصرى فليحكم عليها الشعب". 

واستنكر رئيس نادى قضاة بنى سويف ما ورد فى الإعلان الدستورى الجديد بشأن    قرار إعادة المحاكمات والتحقيقات فى قضايا قتل الثوار والمتظاهرين خلال    ثورة 25 يناير بعد تحقيقها وصدور أحكام قضائية فيها، بالإضافة على تقسيم    قرارات الرئيس من للطعن عليها، مشيراً إلى أن هذه الأحكام القضائية    والدعاوى المتعلقة بمجلس الشورى والجمعية التأسيسية لها فائدة منها وكأنها    لم تكن وبهذه القرارات ألغى الرئيس قانونى السلطة القضائية والإجراءات    القانونية بجرة قلم، رافضاً أن يتحمل النائب العام والسلطة القضائية    مسئولية الانفلات الأمنى فى الشارع وضياع البلد – حسب قوله – وعما حدث فى    المحاكمات. 

وختم يونس تصريحاته قائلاً هل مطلوب من القضاة أن يصدروا أحكاماً بالتفصيل    أم بموجب قوانين، وإذا أرادوا إعادة محاكمات فمرحباً بالمحاكمات الثورية. 

اليوم السابع  *​ 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الحرية والعدالة" يدعو لمليونية أمام "الاتحادية" لتأييد قرارات مرسى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

لقوى السياسية بدمياط ترفض قرارات مرسى وتصفها بالأخونة
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*كمال خليل يدعو للاعتصام بالتحرير غداً لإسقاط نظام مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*خالد أبو بكر: الإعلان الدستورى "كارثة قانونية" ونقف مع القضاة ضد الطغاة

قال المحامى خالد أبو بكر، عضو الاتحاد الدولى للمحامين، إنه مع القضاة كى لا نصنع طغاة، وإن الإعلان الدستورى الذى صدر عن الرئيس مرسى يتضمن العديد من الآثار القانونية السيئة،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

حمدي قنديل: قرارات مرسي تكريس لاستبداد فرد وطغيان عشيرة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

* أبو حامد: الرئيس أسقط دولة الدستور والقانون*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

* حمدين صباحي عبر تويتر : قرارات الرئيس انقلاب  علي الديمقراطية واحتكار كامل للسلطة. وطن يبحث عن حلول يدفعه رئيسه لمزيد  من المشكلات. الثورة لن تقبل ديكتاتورا جديدا.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الدستور" و5 أحزاب مدنية يعلنون عدم اعترافهم بقرارات "مرسى"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن حمدين صباحى، مؤسس التيار الشعبى، أنه يجب على القوى السياسية أن تحتشد غدا بميدان التحرير، لإعلان الرفض الكامل لقرارات الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسى.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أعلن حمدين صباحى، مؤسس التيار الشعبى، أنه يجب على القوى السياسية أن تحتشد غدا بميدان التحرير، لإعلان الرفض الكامل لقرارات الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسى.*


*خلال الاجتماع المغلق بمقر الوفد..*

*صباحى يطالب القوى السياسية بالحشد غدا بميدان التحرير*

  الخميس، 22 نوفمبر  2012 - 22:34





 




أعلن حمدين صباحى، مؤسس التيار الشعبى، أنه يجب على القوى   السياسية أن تحتشد غدا بميدان التحرير، لإعلان الرفض الكامل لقرارات الرئيس   الدكتور محمد مرسى.

وطالب صباحى، خلال الاجتماع المغلق، كل الشخصيات العامة ومنهم البرادعى   وعمرو موسى بالتواجد بميدان التحرير منذ الصباح الباكر، مع حشد جميع أفراد   الشعب لرفض هذه القرارات قائلا: "على كل مصرى أن يتواجد بميدان التحرير   علشان نقول لا لصناعة ديكتاتور جديد".

اليوم السابع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمرو مصطفى لمرسى:إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون                           






 
                                                                           كتب ـ حازم العبيدي:                                               الخميس , 22 نوفمير 2012 22:06              
               علّق المطرب والملحن عمرو مصطفي علي الإعلان الدستوري الذى  أصدره الرئيس  مرسي اليوم، بتوجيه رسالة للرئيس: "إنا لله وإنا إليه  راجعون".
        واضاف عمرو في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد" أنه يقول دائما عندما  تصيبه  مصيبة "إنا لله وانا الية راجعون"، وإنه يريد أن يوجهها للرئيس  مرسي،  رافضًا التعليق علي تحركات القضاة لمواجهة قرارات مرسى.
    كان الرئيس مرسى قد أصدر مساء اليوم إعلانا دستوريا بإعادة التحقيقات   والمحاكمات في جرائم القتل والشروع في قتل وإصابة المتظاهرين وجرائم   الإرهاب التى ارتكبت ضد الثوار، بواسطة كل من تولى منصبا سياسيا أو تنفيذيا   في ظل النظام السابق، وذلك وفقا لقانون حماية الثورة وغيره من القوانين.
    وتضمن الإعلان الدستورى:" لا يجوز لأية جهة قضائية حل مجلس الشورى أو   الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع مشروع الدستور، وأن الإعلانات الدستورية والقوانين   والقرارات السابقة عن رئيس الجمهورية منذ توليه السلطة في 30 يونيو 2012   وحتى نفاذ الدستور وانتخاب مجلس شعب جديد تكون نهائية ونافذة بذاتها غير   قابلة للطعن عليها بأى طريق وأمام أية جهة، كما لا يجوز التعرض بقراراته   بوقف التنفيذ أو الإلغاء وتنقضي جميع الدعاوى المتعلقة بها والمنظورة أمام   أية جهة قضائية.
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*جمعية عمومية طارئة للقضاة السبت المقبل لبحث قرارات مرسى*

  الخميس، 22 نوفمبر  2012 - 22:38





 كشف المستشار عزت خميس الرئيس بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة، أن  المستشار أحمد  الزند رئيس نادى القضاة اتفق منذ قليل مع رؤساء أندية القضاء  بالأقاليم،  على الدعوة لعقد جمعية عمومية طارئة لنادى القضاة، بعد غد  السبت الساعة  الثالثة عصراً، بدار القضاء العالى لمناقشة قرارات الرئيس  محمد مرسى،  والإعلان الدستورى الجديد، الذى أصدره اليوم الخميس، ولاتخاذ  موقف موحد  منها.
وقالت مصادر قضائية داخل نادى القضاة، إن الجمعية العمومية ستتخذ إجراءات   تصعيدية لرفض ومواجهة قرارات الرئيس وإيقاف الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى   يعد ذبحا للقضاة.

اليوم السابع​


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أصدرت القوى الوطنية المكونة لتحالف الوطنية المصرية، بياناً رفضت فيه قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى التى صدرت اليوم، والتى اعتبرت الإعلان الدستورى انقلاباً على الشريعة.
وجاء نص البيان كالتالى..
تدين القوى الوطنية المكونة لتحالف الوطنية المصرية والموقعة على هذا البيان الجريمة الكاملة التى أقدم عليها الرئيس محمد مرسى تحت اسم الإعلان الدستورى الجديد اليوم، والتى تمثل انقلاباً كاملاً على الشرعية التى أتت به إلى الحكم، وتمثل استحواذاً غاشماً على كل سلطات الدولة وتصنع دكتاتوراً لم تعرف مصر نظيراً له لا فى أيام مبارك ولا حتى فى أيام قلاوون والحاكم بأمر الله.

- إن مرسى الذى يستحوذ على السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية يلغى السلطة الثالثة، وهى السلطة القضائية وينهى دورها فى رقابة السلطتين بتحصين قراراتهُ وبأثر رجعى من أى طعن أو نقض مما يعنى إعداما كاملاً لاستقلال القضاء ومن قبلها إعداما تاماً لدولة القانون.

- لم يتصور الشعب المصرى وقواه الحية أبدا أن يختصر مرسى ألدوله المصرية وسلطاتها الثلاثة فى شخصه ويمهد لحكم مصر بالأحكام العرفية والطوارئ التى قامت ثورة يناير العظيمة من أحل إلغائها.
- أن مرسى بدلاً من أن يتصرف كرئيس لمصر كلها وهى فى لحظة انشقاق واستقطاب وطنى خطير حول الدستور وكان عليه وعليه وحده أن يقدم حلاً ينهى هذا الاستقطاب إذا به يلقى مزيداً من الزيت على النار ويشعل البلد كلها بجحيم سياسى قد يهدد السلم الاجتماعى .
- إن مرسى الذى عجز عن القصاص لشهدائنا وتباطأ عن إصدار قانون مُعتبر للعدالة الانتقالية يفى بما أخفقت فيه ما تبقى من أجهزة النظام البائد انما يعود مرة أخرى للتحايل على هذا المطلب ويقوم بدلاً من ذلك بتصفية الصراعات مع السلطة القضائية التى سيدافع المصريون عن استقلالها بأرواحهم .
- إن القوى الوطنية الموقعة على هذا البيان تطالب بما يلى:
1. إسقاط هذا الإعلان الدستورى الغاشم وإلغائه واعتباره وكأنهُ لم يكن وشطبهُ وشطب عاره تماماً من ذاكرة الثورة وذاكرة مصر وتعتير هذه القوى أن شرعية مرسى أصبحت فى حكم المنتهية ثورياً وشعبياً ودستورياً ما لم يتراجع عن هذا الاستبداد الجائر.
2. حل الجمعية التأسيسية المنبوذة من عمال مصر وفلاحيها ونسائها وأقباطها وطلائعها الوطنية ومثقفيها، والتى فقدت مشروعيتها الأخلاقية والسياسية، والدعوة إلى حوار وطنى للتوافق على معايير وآليات وطنية لبناء تأسيسية جديدة تضم كل التيارات وكل القوى الاجتماعية التى غيبها إقصاء وهيمنة تيار الإسلام السياسى عن الجمعية.
3. إصدار تشريع للعدالة الانتقالية يضمن القصاص للشهداء التى عجز البرلمان المنحل والحكومة الفاشلة حتى الآن عن الإتيان بحقوقهم
4. يدعو تحالف الوطنية المصرية جماهير شعبنا للنزول غداً الجمعة الثالث والعشرون من نوفمبر للنزول فى مليونيه حاشدة فى ميدان التحرير بهدف إسقاط هذا الإعلان الدستورى والضغط من أحل إصدار قانون للعدالة الاجتماعية وحل الجمعية التأسيسية الباطلة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*خربت كده 


**  عاجل أبو إسماعيل وأنصاره يصلون لمقر النائب العام
2012-11-22 22:35:44 







*
*
*
*من أنصاره أمام مقر النائب العام بدار القضاء العالي بوسط القاهرة. 
*​* 
وانضم أبو إسماعيل وأنصاره إلى مؤيدي الرئيس مرسي الذين جاءوا لإعلان تضامنهم معه ومع قراراته ورفضهم للنائب العام المقال.*​* 





*​


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*
خذوا الحكمة من افواه مصطفى بكرى 

مصطفى بكري :

أحب أرفع القبعة للإخوان الحقيقة ،

 استطاعوا تحويل دفة الأمور من شوية عبث المراهقين
 اللى كان عند وزارة الداخلية لضربة قاصمة للسلطة القضائية.

كده كل السلطات فى مصر
 ( تأسيسية ، تشريعية ، تنفيذية ، قضائية ، و حتى شوارعية )

فى جيبهم ،
 و أفضل مافى الموضوع جزئية "المحاكمات الثورية" :

أفضل وسيلة لتصفية معارضيك

فأنت من تحيل للمحاكمة

و أنت من تنطق بالحكم و أنت من تنفذه*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*
مرسى والمسكن الموضعى المضاد للإلتهابات !!
 أولاً: القرارات:
 1- قرارات الرئيس (من 30 يوليو) لا يمكن الطعن عليها = الرئيس يتحول إلى ربنا !
 2- لا يجوز حل التأسيسية = أهلاً بالدستور الأفغانى.
 3- لا يجوز حل مجلس الشورى = لابد من تحصينه لكى لا تخسره الجماعة لأن مصيره كان الحل.

 4- اتخاذ أية اجراءات لحماية الثورة = بما فيها منع التظاهر وحبس أى شخص أى وقت!
 ثانياً: السكن الموضعى:
 1- إعادة محاكمات قتلة الثوار = (لا يمكن أصلاً محاكمة شخص بأثر رجعى, ولا يمكن إعادة محاكمة شخص إلا بظهور أدلة جديدة).
 2- موضوع النائب العام = غير واضح مدى قانونية الأمر أصلاً, وفي انتظار الرد القانوني من نادى القضاة والذى بالتأكيد سُيدخل البلد في أزمة جديدة.
 هذا هو الطريق الذى يؤدى للنموذج الإيرانى الأفغانى, والثورة كالعادة هى الحل..
 رامي جلال عامر*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال المحامي ثروت الخرباوي، القيادي المنشق عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إن رئيس الجمهورية د. محمد مرسي" تشبه في تصريحاته الأخيرة بالله -سبحانه و تعالى- و استبدل الآية الكريمة "ما يُبدل القول لدىّ وما أنا ظلام للعبيد" بـ "ما يبدل القرار لدي و أنا ظلّام للعبيد" لافتاً إلى أن الرئيس استخدم الحق الإلهي و جعل نفسه إلها و فرعونا لا يراجعه أحد.
 و قال الخرباوي في تصريحات لـ "صدى البلد" إن الرئيس مرسي هدم مؤسسة القضاء في سابقة لم تحدث منذ تأسيس القضاء الحديث زمن الخديوي اسماعيل عام 1884، مبدياً توقعاته بأن "القضاة" لن يصمتوا علي هذا الكلام الفارغ - بحسب وصفه-.
 و أضاف: كل من سيؤيد هذه القرارات سيكون "خائن" لضميره و دينه ووطنه .. مشيرا الي أن الجماعة حشدت "ميليشياتها" المدربة على "الألعاب القتالية" في الشارع لتؤيد هذه القرارات، وهو الدليل الأقوى على أن الجماعة تثق في أن قراراتهم لن تنال رضاء الشارع ، فجمعوا ميليشياتهم ليواروا هذا العيب.
 و أضاف: لم أكن أتخيل أن يخرج هذا الكلام و القرارات من أي إنسال نال قدراً من الثقافة و العلم .. لافتا الي ان هذه القرارات لا علاقة لها بالدولة "المحترمة" ولا بالقانون وأطلق عليها اسم "إعلان دستوري" والقانون منها براء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*نائب استئناف القاهرة: هناك اتجاه لتعليق العمل بالنيابات  





                 الرئيس محمد مرسى    

أكد المستشار محمد عبد الرازق، نائب رئيس محكمة  استئناف   القاهرة، أن هناك اتجاهًا بين عدد من القضاة لتعليق العمل فى  النيابات؛   احتجاجًا على قرار مرسي بإقالة النائب العام، وأن الأمر برمته  سيكون فى يد   مجلس القضاء الأعلى.وأضاف عبد الرازق أن الأمر  معقد  من  الناحية القانونية؛ حيث أن وكلاء النيابة هم وكلاء عن النائب  العام  شخصياً،  وبالتالي عن من سينوب الوكلاء خاصة، وان صاحب الوكالة  الاصلية غير  معروف  لديهم الآن: هل هو المستشار عبد المجيد محمود أم  المستشار طلعلت  إبراهيم؟.
وأشار  نائب رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة إلى أن المستشار   أحمد الزند يعقد حالياً  اجتماعًا مع عدد من قضاة مصر بمقر ناديهم؛ للوصول   إلى حل لتلك الأزمة، وذلك  وسط تكهنات بأن جميع الحلول مطروحة.


مصراوي*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*نادي قضاة الاسكندرية يضربوا عن العمل و يدعو لإضراب عام بمصر احتجاجا على قرارات مرسي في الإجتماع المنعقد الأن *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال باسل عادل، عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل، "إن قرارات الرئيس مرسى قد شق بها الصف وكسر الأمل فى أى وحدة.. ولا أمل فى الجبر، مضيفا فى تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، "تحول التعاطى السياسى إلى صراع وجود وإقصاء للآخر، ونحن لها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*اليوم السابع: 
علماء ودعاة يوقعون بيانًا بخط أيديهم لتأييد قرارات "مرسى".."حسان" و"أبو إسماعيل" و"برهامى" و"يسرى": الرئيس لن يستخدم الإجراءات الاستثنائية إلا فى الضرورة القصوى.. ويحذرون من تغيير الهوية الإسلامية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أبو الفتوح: تمرير مطالب ثورية وسط حزمة من قرارات استبدادية انتكاسة للثورة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*خالد يوسف:مرسى يعتقد أن المصريين قطيع نعاج 








 المخرج السينمائي خالد يوسف​ 
                                                                    كتبت – سالى حسن :                              الخميس , 22 نوفمير 2012 22:18          
     قال المخرج السينمائي خالد يوسف، إن قرارات الرئيس   "مرسي" من خلال الإعلان  الدستورى الذى أصدره مساء اليوم، تؤكد أن مرسى   وجماعته يعتقدون أن شعب مصر  مجرد قطيع من النعاج.
     وأكد يوسف، من خلال تغريدة على حسابه الشخصى عبر   "تويتر"، أنه "على الشعب  المصري أن يثبت لمرسى وجماعته غدا في التحرير من   هو هذا الشعب".
    من جانبه، أكد محمد ابو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، أن الإعلان الدستوري    اليوم يحول مرسى إلى إله ويقمع أي صوت أو رأي مخالف ويجعل قرارات مرسي    محصنة".
    واضاف ابو حامد من خلال تغريدة على حسابه الشخصى عبر" تويتر ": "اليوم    أصدر "مرسي" قرارا بتأميم الدولة المصرية لصالحه وجماعته المحظورة ويجب أن    نتحد جميعا لمواجهة هذه الهجمة البربرية على مصر".
    واشار إلى أن "المحاكمات الاستثنائية هي تعدٍّ على حقوق الإنسان وإن كانت اليوم ضد رموز النظام ستكون غداً ضد الشعب المصري كله".*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*عااااجل | بورسعيد الآن | إحتشاد عدد كبير من المواطنين والشباب وقوى ثورية أمام مبنى قصر الثقافة ببورسعيد تأهبا إنطلاق مسيرة تجوب شوارع بورسعيد تطالب بإسقاط النظام وإسقاط الإخوان.*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية إنشاء نيابة جديدة تحمل اسم نيابة حماية الثورة، صمن نصوص قانون حماية الثورة التى أعلن عنه المتحدث.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*مستشار بالمحكمة الدستورية : المحكمة جاهزة لعزل رئيس الجمهورية لأول مرة بالتاريخ*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*إئتلاف أقباط مصر يعلن مشاركته بجمعة الغضب الثانية لوقف الحداد المستمر







أعلن  مساء اليوم عقب الاجتماع الاسبوعى لائتلاف اقباط مصر بمقر الجديد  مشاركه  جميع أعضائه وفروعة ال16 بمختلف المحافظات فى جمعة الغضب الثانية  المقرر  أقامتها يوم الجمعة بميدان التحرير وبميادين محافظات القطر المصرى 

فيما  وصف الائتلاف تلك المشاركة من أجل وقف  الحداد المستمر الذى تعانى  منه مصر منذ شهور بعدما تعددت الكوارث  والازامات والتى تصاحبها شعارات   رنانة دون حلول جزرية لعدم تكرار تلك الاحداث مع تراجع أعمال الحكومة   المصرية والاهتمام بشئون دول خارجية على حساب الشئون الداخلية لمصر 

وياتى  هذا القرار بعدما تابع إئتلاف أقباط مصر خلال الايام الماضية  الاحداث  العنيفة بشارع محمد محمود وشارع القصر العينى ما بين المتظاهرين  السلميين  وقوات الامن المركزى الذى أستخدم القوة المفرطة فى تفرقة  المحتشدين لاحياء  ذكرى محمود محمود التى حدثت فى العام الماضى
ؤ
وأخذ الائتلاف فى  الاعتبار القرارات الحديثة لرئيس الجمهورية التى صدرت  مساء اليوم وتم  دراستها خلال الاجتماع والذى كان يراسه  الاب بطرس الانبا  بولا و قيادات الائتلاف حيث تم التصويت على رفض تلك  القرارات و المشاركة  بميدان التحرير فى الثامنة صباح الجمعة 23 نوفمبر 

ويشارك إئتلاف أقباط مصر بشكل سلمى جميع القوة المدنية والوطنية المشاركة غداً فى جمعة الغضب يشاركهم الاهداف والمطالب وهى
اولا : حل الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور والتي لا تمثل سوي القوي والفصائل الطائفية
ثانيا : رفض صدور دستور مشوه لا يحقق المساواة وينال من الحريات ويمنح سلطات غير محدودة لرئيس الجمهورية
ثالثا :  إجراء تحقيق شامل وواسع عن أحداث القتل والإصابات خاصة أحداث محمد محمود الأخيرة  وتقديم المسؤولين للمحاكمة.

إئتلاف أقباط مصر 
من يملك حقه فهو يملك حريته*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام الجديد يصدر أول قراراته بإعادة محاكمة الرئيس مبارك والعادلي و 6 مساعدين وعدد من المتهمين في موقعة الجمل ومنع النائب العام عبد المجيد محمود من السفر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*حسام بهجت على تويتر: النسخة الوحيدة المسربة من قانون حماية الثورة كانت باسم قانون حماية المجتمع ومصيبة مكتملة الاركان*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال حسام مؤنس العضو المؤسس بالتيار الشعبي، إن الإعلان الدستوري الجديد الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي، ما هو إلا "خدعة كبيرة تتخذ من حماية الثورة وأهدافها ستارا لها".
وأضاف مؤنس، في تصريحات لـ"الوطن"، "هذا الإعلان الدستوري في حقيقته، يرسخ حكما دكتاتوريا واستبداديا في البلاد، لأن الرئيس مرسي لم يكتف بسيطرته على السلطة التنفيذية بالكامل، بل أضاف إليها الاستخدام المفرط للسلطة التشريعية، وكنا نظن أنه سيستخدمها في أضيق الحدود كما تعهد من قبل".
وتابع العضو المؤسس بالتيار الشعبي "كان لا بد أن يصدر الرئيس تشريعات تمكن القضاء المصري من استرداد حقوق الشهداء ويقتص لهم من قتلتهم عن طريق مشروع العدالة الاجتماعية الذي طالبنا به مرارا، ولكن ما حدث أنه أصدر تشريعات من شأنها قتل القضاء نهائيا".
وأضاف مؤنس "تشريعات الرئيس بخصوص التأسيسية لن تحميها، لأن هذه التأسيسية ليس لها شرعية شعبية، إضافة إلى أنها حاليا أصبحت محصنة ضد أحكام القضاء حيث أنها فقدت وجودها القانوني، ولكن الشعب سيقول كلمته في النهاية وسيسقط هذه التأسيسية".
وأضاف مؤنس "النقطة الإيجابية الوحيدة في هذا الإعلان الدستوري، هي إعادة محاكمة قتلة الثوار في كل الأحداث منذ بداية الثورة وما بعدها، وهذا يعني أنه لا بد من محاكمة قيادات المجلس العسكري على جرائمهم، في ماسبيرو ومحمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء وغيرها"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النائب العام الجديد يصدر أول قراراته بإعادة محاكمة الرئيس مبارك والعادلي و 6 مساعدين وعدد من المتهمين في موقعة الجمل ومنع النائب العام عبد المجيد محمود من السفر*



*باي سبب يمنع عبد المجيد محمود من السفر 
وبعدين محاكمه مبارك مره تانيه تعني برائته للاسباب الصحيه والسن 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*مراسل القاهرة اليوم من ميدان التحرير : الأعداد فى تزايد مستمر و الجميع رافض الإعلان الدستورى الجديد و الهتافات ضد الرئيس و جماعة الإخوان المسلمين *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*خالد على: اليوم مرسى ديكتاتور على مصر 








 المحامى خالد على​ 
   		 		   			 								كتب – حسام إبراهيم: 			 	   		 الخميس , 22 نوفمير 2012 22:41 		 
 	أكد المحامى خالد على, المرشح السابق لرئاسة  الجمهورية, أن الإعلان  الدستورى الجديد الصادر اليوم من الدكتور محمد مرسى  رئيس الجمهورية، يساوى  مباشرة تحصين مسودة الدستور التى تكتبها جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين, وأنها  انفراد تام للسلطة.
 	وتابع خلال مداخلة هاتفية لفضائية سى بى سى: "هناك فرق  كبير بين الثورية  والدكتاتوية واليوم الرئيس محمد مرسى يعلن نفسه  ديكتاتورًا على الشعب  المصرى، ولن نسكت ولن نترك ميدان الميادين ولن نخاف  منه أو جماعته، ولن يقف  السلفيون فى طريقنا".
	ووصف خالد على, الاعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى اليوم بأنه عبث دستورى, وأنه سيدخل مصر فى أنفاق مظلمة.

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قوى سياسية ثورية تشن هجوما حادا على قرارات الرئيس مرسى وتدعو لمسيرات اليوم بصورة سلمية

  أصدر عدد من القوى السياسية والأحزاب والحركات بياناً مساء أول من أمس  الخميس اكد خلاله على عدم اعترافهم وادانتهم بكافة القرارات التى أصدرها  السيد محمد مرسى، منددين بتلك القرارات التى وصفوها بالإستبدادية  والديكتاتورية وسقوط دولة القانون حيث أكد المجتمعون خلال المؤتمر الصحفى  الذى عقد بمقر حزب الدستور والممثلين فى حزب الدستور والتيار الشعبى ومصر  الحرية والجبهة الوطنية للتغير والمصريين الاحرار والمصرى الديمقراطى  الإجتماعى وعدد من الأحزاب والحركات الثورية والسياسية بالقصر العينى فى  بيانهم ان تلك القرارات قرارات إستبدادية وتعلن كافة القوى المدنية  والحركات الثورية عدم اعترافها بها، مشيرا أنها بمثابة تكميم لأصوات  المصريين داعية الى التصدى الى الإنقلاب فى الشرعية والتأكيد على الخروج فى  مسيرة اليوم بشكل سلمى للتعبير عن عدم رضا قوى التيارات الثورية بتلك  القرارات، حيث قال مصطفى الجندى عضو مؤسس بحزب الدستور، ان هذا البيان الذى  اصدره رئيس الجمهورية، شاملا عدة قرارات لا يحاسب فيها الرئيس وبيان وبيان  ديكتاتورى وكأنه فوق المسائلة والقانون وطالباً القوى الوطنية بالتوحد  والنزول فى مسيرات اليوم والمشاركة والتعبير عن استبدادية تلك القرارات  مطالبا بمحاكمة نظام الرئيس مرسى وليس فقط إعادة محاكمة رموز النظام  السابق، متسائلا اين حق الشهيد جابر الذى قتل على ايدى وزارة الداخلية؟  مؤكداً أن مرسى لو كان جاء من أجل القصاص بدماء الشهداء لم يكن سيحتاج لهذا  الاعلان الدستورى، مشيرا أن كافة القوى الوطنية والثورية تستطيع إسقاط  الرئيس مرسى وجماعته بالصورة السلمية كما تم اسقاط مبارك.

 ومن جهة  اخرى اكد سامح مكرم عبيد عضو البرلمان المنحل: ان القرارات التى أصدرها  الرئيس تغاضى فيها عن كافة الجرائم التى حدثت فى تعقاب الثورة ولم يذكر سوى  الجرائم التى حدثت فى عهد نظام السابق مؤكدا أن عزل النائب العام هو  انقلاب على الشرعية الدستورية، مشيراً أن القوى الثورية لا تتاجر بدماء  الشهداء ولكنها تؤكد ان تلك القرارات قد تخلق استبدادا جديدا.

  واكد المجتمعون على أن المسيرات التى ستنطلق اليوم الجمعة سيكون هدفها  التعبير عن الآراء بصورة سلمية وستخرج من عدة ميادين حتى تتجمع فى ميدان  التحرير حتى تعبر عن رفضها لتلك القرارات.


*




​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (22 نوفمبر 2012)

البرادعى و صباحى بكره نازلين فى ميدان التحرير​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*نص بيان تحالف الوطنية المصرية رداً   على إعلان مرسى.. الدعوة لمليونية حاشدة غداً.. وإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى   الغاشم.. وإصدار تشريع للعدالة الانتقالية يضمن القصاص للشهداء

  الخميس، 22 نوفمبر  2012 - 22:00







                             محمد البرادعى 
كتبت نورا فخرى 

أصدرت القوى الوطنية المكونة لتحالف الوطنية المصرية،  بياناً رفضت  فيه قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى التى صدرت اليوم، والتى اعتبرت  الإعلان  الدستورى انقلاباً على الشريعة.

وجاء نص البيان كالتالى.. 
تدين القوى الوطنية المكونة لتحالف الوطنية المصرية والموقعة على هذا   البيان الجريمة الكاملة التى أقدم عليها الرئيس محمد مرسى تحت اسم الإعلان   الدستورى الجديد اليوم، والتى تمثل انقلاباً كاملاً على الشرعية التى أتت   به إلى الحكم، وتمثل استحواذاً غاشماً على كل سلطات الدولة وتصنع  دكتاتوراً  لم تعرف مصر نظيراً له لا فى أيام مبارك ولا حتى فى أيام قلاوون  والحاكم  بأمر الله.

- إن مرسى الذى يستحوذ على السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية يلغى السلطة   الثالثة، وهى السلطة القضائية وينهى دورها فى رقابة السلطتين بتحصين   قراراتهُ وبأثر رجعى من أى طعن أو نقض مما يعنى إعداما كاملاً لاستقلال   القضاء ومن قبلها إعداما تاماً لدولة القانون. 

- لم يتصور الشعب المصرى وقواه الحية أبدا أن يختصر مرسى ألدوله المصرية   وسلطاتها الثلاثة فى شخصه ويمهد لحكم مصر بالأحكام العرفية والطوارئ التى   قامت ثورة يناير العظيمة من أحل إلغائها. 

- أن مرسى بدلاً من أن يتصرف كرئيس لمصر كلها وهى فى لحظة انشقاق واستقطاب   وطنى خطير حول الدستور وكان عليه وعليه وحده أن يقدم حلاً ينهى هذا   الاستقطاب إذا به يلقى مزيداً من الزيت على النار ويشعل البلد كلها بجحيم   سياسى قد يهدد السلم الاجتماعى . 

- إن مرسى الذى عجز عن القصاص لشهدائنا وتباطأ عن إصدار قانون مُعتبر   للعدالة الانتقالية يفى بما أخفقت فيه ما تبقى من أجهزة النظام البائد انما   يعود مرة أخرى للتحايل على هذا المطلب ويقوم بدلاً من ذلك بتصفية  الصراعات  مع السلطة القضائية التى سيدافع المصريون عن استقلالها بأرواحهم . 

- إن القوى الوطنية الموقعة على هذا البيان تطالب بما يلى: 

 1. إسقاط هذا الإعلان الدستورى الغاشم وإلغائه واعتباره وكأنهُ لم يكن   وشطبهُ وشطب عاره تماماً من ذاكرة الثورة وذاكرة مصر وتعتير هذه القوى أن   شرعية مرسى أصبحت فى حكم المنتهية ثورياً وشعبياً ودستورياً ما لم يتراجع   عن هذا الاستبداد الجائر. 

 2. حل الجمعية التأسيسية المنبوذة من عمال مصر وفلاحيها ونسائها وأقباطها   وطلائعها الوطنية ومثقفيها، والتى فقدت مشروعيتها الأخلاقية والسياسية،   والدعوة إلى حوار وطنى للتوافق على معايير وآليات وطنية لبناء تأسيسية   جديدة تضم كل التيارات وكل القوى الاجتماعية التى غيبها إقصاء وهيمنة تيار   الإسلام السياسى عن الجمعية. 

3. إصدار تشريع للعدالة الانتقالية يضمن القصاص للشهداء التى عجز البرلمان المنحل والحكومة الفاشلة حتى الآن عن الإتيان بحقوقهم 

4. يدعو تحالف الوطنية المصرية جماهير شعبنا للنزول غداً الجمعة الثالث   والعشرون من نوفمبر للنزول فى مليونيه حاشدة فى ميدان التحرير بهدف إسقاط   هذا الإعلان الدستورى والضغط من أحل إصدار قانون للعدالة الاجتماعية وحل   الجمعية التأسيسية الباطلة. 



اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الان يبدأ مؤتمر صحفى لرئيس نادى القضاه المستشار احمد الزند ليعلق على قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*إبريل: الإعلان الدستورى يفتقر للديمقراطية ويصنع فرعون جديد

**  الخميس، 22 نوفمبر  2012 - 22:59*​* 





                             مرسى 
كتبت إيمان على 


 أعلنت حركة 6 إبريل، أن الإعلان الدستورى المعلن يفتقر إلى  أهم  دعائم الدولة الديمقراطية، قائلاً: "إنه على الرغم من أن هذا الإعلان   الدستورى يحقق بعضا مما كنا نطالب به دوما واستشهد من أجله خيرة شباب  الوطن  كإقالة النائب العام وإعادة محاكمات رموز النظام السابق وقتلة  الثوار، إلا  أنه يفتقر إلى بعض من أهم دعائم الدولة الديمقراطية الحديثة  التى نادينا  بها دائما".

وأضافت الحركة فى بيان لها تحت عنوان "دولة مدنية أم فرعون جديد" عن رفضها   الإعلان، معتبراً أن المادة الثانية منه ترسخ حكم الفرد المطلق وتساهم فى   صناعة فرعون جديد وأن كان صالحاً، وأن مبدأ تحصين جمعية تأسيسية معيبة   وفقاً للمادتين الرابعة والخامسة لا تعبر عن أطياف الشعب المصرى بأكمله   وذات منتج أولى لا يحظى بالتوافق الوطنى ولا يلبى الاحتياجات الأدنى لمصر   الثورة لهو من قبيل الإقصاء المتعمد لبعض فصائل الشعب المصرى، ما من شأنه   خلق انقسام حاد قد يؤدى إلى حرب أهلية لا قدر الله.  

وأضاف البيان، أن المادة السادسة رغم ما تبدو عليه من أنها فى صف حماية   الثورة، إلا أنها فى الحقيقة تنسف مبدأ دولة المؤسسات وتقوض ركائز الدولة   المدنية الحديثة. 






اليوم السابع​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار محمد عبد الرازق، نائب رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة، أن هناك  اتجاهًا بين عدد من القضاة لتعليق العمل فى النيابات؛ احتجاجًا على قرار  مرسي بإقالة النائب العام، وأن الأمر برمته سيكون فى يد مجلس القضاء  الأعلى.وأضاف عبد الرازق أن الأمر معقد من الناحية القانونية؛ حيث أن وكلاء  النيابة هم وكلاء عن النائب العام شخصياً، وبالتالي عن من سينوب الوكلاء  خاصة، وان صاحب الوكالة الاصلية غير معروف لديهم الآن: هل هو المستشار عبد  المجيد محمود أم المستشار طلعلت إبراهيم؟.
    وأشار نائب رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة إلى أن المستشار أحمد الزند يعقد  حالياً اجتماعًا مع عدد من قضاة مصر بمقر ناديهم؛ للوصول إلى حل لتلك  الأزمة، وذلك وسط تكهنات بأن جميع الحلول مطروحة.


    مصراوي 


​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل| سكاي نيوز: المحكمة الدستورية تحضر لإجراءات عزل مرسي *








                     الرئيس محمد مرسي  
قالت قناة سكاي نيوز، أن أحد أعضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا قد أخبرها بأن المحكمة تحضر لإجراءات عزل الرئيس محمد مرسي.


الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bLBynWoyl-k#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*3 اقتراحات تدرسها القوى السياسية المجتمعة، الآن فى حزب الوفد، وجاءت كالآتى:

 الأول العصيان المدنى فى أنحاء الجمهورية، والثانى: الاعتصام المفتوح بميدان التحرير، وكافة الميادين الأخرى بالمحافظات، والثالث: سحب الثقة من الدكتور محمد مرسى والإعلان بأنه فاقد الشرعية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*وقفة لشباب المحلة الثائر واشتباكات بميدان الشون بعد محاولة تعدى شباب الاخوان عليهم وتم طرد الاخوان من الوقفة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الدستور" ينظم مسيرات عقب صلاة الجمعة غدًا رفضاً لقرارات "مرسى"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*وسط حراسة من الرئاسة.. النائب العام يصل دار القضاء ويجلس الآن بمكتب رئيس المباحث بعد تعذر دخول مكتبه

  وسط حراسات خاصة تتبع رئاسة الجمهورية وصل المستشار طلعت عبدالله، النائب  العام الجديد، حيث لم يتمكن حتى الآن -كما رصدت "بوابة الأهرم"- من دخول  مكتبه، لتفاجئه بإغلاق مكتب النائب العام أي مكتب المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود  لعدم وجود مفاتيح المكتب. 

 واضطره المستشار طلعت عبدالله، للتمركز بمكتب رئيس مباحث دار القضاء العالي، التابع لوزارة الداخلية ومقره دار القضاء.


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

حته فكاهه 

*فرعون مصر*







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

​


​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*مش فاهمه انا ازاى النائب الجديد وهو من المفترض أنه رجل قانون يقبل أنه يجى بقرار مخالف للقانون !!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش فاهمه انا ازاى النائب الجديد وهو من المفترض أنه رجل قانون يقبل أنه يجى بقرار مخالف للقانون !!*



*سهل جدا اني اجيب موظف في بنك 
يساعدني في سرقته علشان ياخد الربع 

المهم جيبه هيبقي عامل ازاي 
مش مهم بقي القانون والكلام الفارغ ده 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، إن هذا الحادث الأليم الذى ألم بالأمة فى الوقت الذى كنا نظن فيه أن القيادة الرشيدة فى طريق الاتحاد، فإذا بها تأخذنا فى طريق كنا لا نريده.*


----------



## marcelino (22 نوفمبر 2012)

انا شربت وعايز تانى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*  عاجل الأمن يمنع النائب العام الجديد من دخول مكتبه !!!*​* 2012-11-22 23
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




42 ​ 





    	   	قام أفراد الأمن المسئولين عن تأمين مكتب النائب العام بدار القضاء   العالى، بمنع دخول النائب العام الجديد، المستشار طلعت ابراهيم،الى  مكتبه،  مما أدى الى مشاحنات بينه وبين قيادات الأمن الموجوده داخل المبنى،  ويتم  الان النقاش مع الأمن لتدارك الأمر.  	   	ومنع الأمن المستشار طلعت  عن دخول المكتب، حيث مازالت أوراق المستشار  عبدالمجيد محمود موجودة داخل  المكتب، وأكد الأمن للنائب العام الجديد، أنه  لا يمكن دخول المكتب حتى  يتسلم المستشار عبدالمجيد أوراقه، مهددين أنه فى  حالة اقتحام المكتب الأن  سيتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة.




​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الرجاله شكلها نخت ولا ايه ؟


**مصدر بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا : لم نفكر فى عزل الرئيس مرسى 

*​*11/22/2012   11:27 PM​*​*




​  	نفى مصدر بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا ما تردد عن إتخاذ المحكمة برئاسة   المستشار ماهر البحيرى, أى خطوات لعزل الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي من منصبه,   وذلك  لإصداره إعلاناً دستورياً جديداً مساء اليوم الخميس.*​*   	وكانت قناة "سكاى نيوز عربية" قد نشرت خبراً نقلاً عن أحد اعضاء المحكمة   الدستورية العليا يؤكد أن المحكمة بصدد اجراء بعض التدابير الاحترازية فى   الايام المقبلة من اجل عزل الدكتور محمد مرسي أول رئيس مُنتخب من منصبه   كرئيس لجمهورية مصر العربية, وذلك لتدخله فى العمل القضائي.​   	وكان الرئيس محمد مرسي قد أصدر إعلانا دستوريا جديدا تضمن عددا من المواد   أهمها إعادة محاكمة قتلة الثوار، بالاضافة إلى تحصين القوانين التى صدرت   منذ توليه السلطة في 30 يونيو  2012 وحتى نفاذ الدستور وانتخاب مجلس شعب   جديد.​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*هل وضع الأمريكان الرئيس مورسى على الخازوق عندما أوعزوا إليه بجعل نفسه الحاكم بأمر الله كما فعلوا مع صدام حسين عندما أظهروا لهم الضوء الأخضر بغزو الكويت كعقاب له لمساندته حماس ........؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد المهندس حمدى بلاط، نائب رئيس حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية، وأمين الحزب بالدقهلية، أنه ضد خلط الأوراق الذى يتبعه رئيس الجمهورية، وتصفية الحسابات حتى إذا كانت باسم الشهداء.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*عربات أمن مركزى تحتشد أمام مقر مكتب الارشاد بالمقطم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الزند يهدد بتعليق العمل في جميع محاكم مصر ابتداءاً من الغد*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الزند: الإعلان الدستوري يستوجب المساءلة.. ويعيد مصر لعصور ما قبل التاريخ*​


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال المحامى خالد أبو بكر، عضو الاتحاد الدولى للمحامين، إنه مع القضاة كى لا نصنع طغاة، وإن الإعلان الدستورى الذى صدر عن الرئيس مرسى يتضمن العديد من الآثار القانونية السيئة، ويعد تدخلا واضحا فى أعمال السلطة القضائية ويجعل من رئيس الدولة مشرعا وحكما ومنفذا للقانون.
وأوضح أبو بكر، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه من الناحية القانونية الموضوعية أشار الإعلان الدستورى، إلى إلغاء كل القضايا المنظورة أمام القضاء الآن، والتى تمس الجمعية التأسيسية، كذلك عدم الاعتداد بأى حكم يصدر من أى محكمة، أيا كان شأنها فيما يتعلق بالطعن على مجلس الشورى أو الجمعية التأسيسية.
وأوضح أبو بكر، أن الإعلان الدستورى نص على قانون الثورة، ولم يكن هذا القانون قد صدر بشكل رسمى، حيث يعتبر تدخل رئيس الجمهورية فى عمل القضاة أمرا خطيرا جدا يعطى مؤشرات سلبية للمجتمعات الدولية عن غياب الفصل بين السلطات فى مصر، وإعطاء رئيس الجمهورية الحق فى القيام بأى إجراءات أو تدابير لازمة وفقا لرؤيته هو أمر فاق قانون الطوارئ، ولا يجوز الاعتراض عليه وفقا لما آتى به هذا الإعلان.
وأضاف المحامى الدولى، أن إعادة التحقيقات والمحاكمات قد تجعل البعض يتذرع بانتفاء آثار بعض أحكام المحاكم التى قضت بإدانة البعض، وهو الأمر الذى أتى غامضا فى الإعلان الدستورى، والذى لا يمكن لجهة أن تفسره سوى الرئيس وحده.
وأضاف أبو بكر، أن القضاة يستطيعون إحراج الرئيس مرسى بإعلانهم وقف العمل بالمحاكم، وهو الأمر الذى لا يستطيع أى رئيس دولة فى العالم مواجهته إلا بالتفاوض والحوار معهم، مؤكدا على أن المساس بالقضاء يعد خروجا على أسس المجتمعات التى تحترم أفرادها، رافضا أن يكون لفرد فى الدولة، وإن كان رئيسها أن يشرع ويراقب نفسه وينفذ تشريعاته فى ظل عدم تمكن أى جهة من مراقبته.
وأضاف فى تدوينة على حسابه الشخصى على موقع التدوين القصير: "تويتر" أنه سيقف مع القضاة لمواجهة الطغاة، وأنه يجب على المصريين أن يدافعوا عن حريتهم ولو بدمهم، كما فعلوا أثناء الثورة المصرية، مضيفاً أن الموت كإنسان حر أفضل من الموت كعبد.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*صرح مسئول مركز الإعلام الأمنى بوزارة الداخلية بأنه فى ضوء دعوات بعض القوى السياسية والثورية, تنظيم مسيرات وتظاهرات فى بعض الميادين بمختلف المحافظات باكر الجمعة 23 نوفمبر الجارى... فإن وزارة الداخلية تؤكد إلتزامها بحرية التعبير السلمى من خلال المسيرات والمظاهرات... وأنها ستضطلع بمسئولياتها فى تأمين المنشآت الهامة والشرطية والممتلكات . 

وتناشد وزارة الداخلية القوى السياسية والثورية توجيه المشاركين فى تلك التظاهرات والمسيرات عدم الإحتكاك بالقوات المنوط بها تأمين تلك المسيرات أو المنشآت التى هى ملك الشعب.. كما تناشد الشرفاء من أبناء هذا الوطن التواصل مع الأجهزة الأمنية للإبلاغ عن أى مشتبه فيهم قد يتواجدون وسط تلك التظاهرات للقيام بأعمال تخريبية أو عدائية أو إحداث الوقيعة بين المتظاهرين أو بينهم وقوات الشرطة .*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن منع رموز النظام السابق من السفر واحتمالات القيام بحملة اعتقالات واسعة لهم 


    أفادت مصادر، مساء اليوم الخميس، بأن هناك أنباءً عن صدور قرارات بمنع كل  رموز النظام السابق من السفر، واحتمالات بالقيام بحملة اعتقالات واسعة.* *

    ويأتي ذلك على خلفية قانون «حماية مكتسبات الثورة» المنتظر صدوره خلال  الساعات المقبلة؛ وذلك استكمالا لسلسلة القرارات التي أعلنتها رئاسة  الجمهورية، مساء اليوم. * *

    نقلا عن بوابة الشروق  * ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*مؤتمر القوى السياسيه ومشهد توحدهم مشهد مُشرف وباعث على الامل وسط الحلاك الذى نعيشه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أصدرت القوى الوطنية المكونة لتحالف الوطنية المصرية، بياناً رفضت فيه قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى التى صدرت اليوم، والتى اعتبرت الإعلان الدستورى انقلاباً على الشريعة.

وجاء نص البيان كالتالى.. 
تدين القوى الوطنية المكونة لتحالف الوطنية المصرية والموقعة على هذا البيان الجريمة الكاملة التى أقدم عليها الرئيس محمد مرسى تحت اسم الإعلان الدستورى الجديد اليوم، والتى تمثل انقلاباً كاملاً على الشرعية التى أتت به إلى الحكم، وتمثل استحواذاً غاشماً على كل سلطات الدولة وتصنع دكتاتوراً لم تعرف مصر نظيراً له لا فى أيام مبارك ولا حتى فى أيام قلاوون والحاكم بأمر الله.

إن مرسى الذى يستحوذ على السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية يلغى السلطة الثالثة، وهى السلطة القضائية وينهى دورها فى رقابة السلطتين بتحصين قراراتهُ وبأثر رجعى من أى طعن أو نقض مما يعنى إعداما كاملاً لاستقلال القضاء ومن قبلها إعداما تاماً لدولة القانون. 

لم يتصور الشعب المصرى وقواه الحية أبدا أن يختصر مرسى ألدوله المصرية وسلطاتها الثلاثة فى شخصه ويمهد لحكم مصر بالأحكام العرفية والطوارئ التى قامت ثورة يناير العظيمة من أحل إلغائها. 

أن مرسى بدلاً من أن يتصرف كرئيس لمصر كلها وهى فى لحظة انشقاق واستقطاب وطنى خطير حول الدستور وكان عليه وعليه وحده أن يقدم حلاً ينهى هذا الاستقطاب إذا به يلقى مزيداً من الزيت على النار ويشعل البلد كلها بجحيم سياسى قد يهدد السلم الاجتماعى .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار أحمد الزند، أن الرئيس مرسى قال قبل ذلك "إذا أصبت فأعينونى وإذا أخطأت فقومونى"، مضيفاً: "نحن جئنا اليوم لنقومك".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن عصام شعبان عضو السكرتارية المركزية بالحزب الشيوعى المصرى، عن تظاهر الحزب فى ميدان التحرير غدا لرفض الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الاشتراكيين الثوريين": هدفنا إسقاط مرسى على المدى الطويل*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

> BITAR, ‏!! Coptic Lion !!*+, ‏++ كيرلس ++*, ‏aymonded, ‏Coptic Man+, ‏Critic*+, ‏DODY2010, ‏Dona Nabil+, ‏ElectericCurrent*, ‏fredyyy, ‏girgis2*, ‏Koptisch, ‏marcelino+, ‏Mina The Coptic, ‏My Rock+, ‏صوت صارخ*, ‏Thunder Coptic


*منوريين القسم *


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار أحمد الزند، أن الرئيس مرسى قال قبل ذلك "إذا أصبت فأعينونى وإذا أخطأت فقومونى"، مضيفاً: "نحن جئنا اليوم لنقومك".
وأضاف الزند خلال المؤتمر الصحفى، أن ما يحدث تجريف لدولة القانون، وكأننا فى دولة الغابة فليقتل من يقتل ولا أحد يستطيع أن يعاقب أحداً.*


----------



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، إن هذا الحادث الأليم الذى ألم بالأمة فى الوقت الذى كنا نظن فيه أن القيادة الرشيدة فى طريق الاتحاد، فإذا بها تأخذنا فى طريق كنا لا نريده. 
وأضاف خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى يعقده الآن أنه يذكر الدكتور محمد مرسى بلا وعود سجلت فى برنامجه الانتخابى، ثم بعد ذلك نعرج على الإعلان الذى أعلن اليوم، وينهى كل أمل فى حياة هانئة نتطرق فيه إلى مصر الجديدة فإذا بنا نعود لآلاف السنين. 
وأضاف أنه فى باب الدولة العصرية البند 3 يا سيادة الرئيس تذكر معنا لعلك نسيت أو تناسيت البند الثالث ما نصه حفظ سيادة القانون من خلال وضمان استقلاله مع اعتبار أنها تعاقب بالعزل واحتكامها إليه واعتبار كل تصرف باطلا يستوجب المساءلة.. ونقول إننا صدقناك سيادة الرئيس، وأنت قد حكمت، وما فعلته باطل يستوجب المساءلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*"عمرو موسى" يعلن إنشاء لجنة لإدارة الأزمة الحالية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور مصطفى الفقى، المفكر السياسى، أن الأمن القومى المصرى أصبح الآن مهدداً بعد قرارات الرئيس مرسى بإصدار إعلان دستورى مكمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*حمدين صباحى: مرسى أصدر قرارات تزيد من نار الاستقطاب السياسى

قال حمدين صباحى، مؤسس حزب التيار المصرى، والمرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، إن الرئيس محمد مرسى يجمع بين السلطة التنفيذية والسلطة التشريعية، وهو يقتحم الآن السلطة القضائية، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*"حزب مصر" يرفض الإعلان الدستورى الجديد ويعتبرها صلاحيات أكثر للرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور عفت السادات رئيس حزب مصر القومى، أن الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي، اليوم الخميس، هو ترسيخ لحالة الانقسام داخل المجتمع، وفصلا جديدا من الإصرار على الصدام مع السلطة القضائية، والإصرار على تصفية الحسابات مع المعارضين والمعترضين على سياسات النظام الحالى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*نفى مصدر قضائى مسئول، ما تردد عن منع النائب العام المقال المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، من السفر والتحفظ على أمواله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*نفى مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بمطار القاهرة الدولى، صحة الأنباء التى ترددت عن قيام السلطات الأمنية بالمطار بمنع الدكتور أحمد فتحى سرور،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل منذ قليل المستشار عادل السعيد مساعد النائب العام وسكرتارية النائب المقال عبد المجيد محمود إلى دار القضاء العالى للقاء النائب العام الجديد المستشار طلعت عبدالله.

 يذكر أن الأمن كان قد منع النائب العام الجديد من دخول مكتبه داخل المبنى لحين استدعاء سكرتارية النائب العام الأسبق المستشار عبد المجيد محمود لفتح المكتب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*حذر المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى القضاة، الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية من المساس به شخصيا أو أحد أفراد أسرته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين أن ما فعله الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية اليوم ما هو إلا عبث سياسى وانتحار مشدداً أن مرسى يقبل على عملية انتحار غير واعية*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

فى أتصال ليفونى ببرنامج  بالنهار
أكد عمرو خالد رئيس حزب مصر
أنه كان يلزم على الرئيس مرسى أستفاء الشعب
قبل أتخاذ أى قرارات


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*يعقد عمرو موسى والبرادعى وحمدين صباحى وأيمن نور ومصطفى الجندى اجتماعاً مغلقاً، بجانب عدد من الشخصيات الأخرى، وذلك بحزب الوفد عقب انتهاء المؤتمر الصحفى.*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

أيمن نور: قرارات الرئيس معادية للشرعية الدستورية والمنطقية


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

التيار الشعبي بأسيوط يعلن رفضه لقرارات مرسي


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

تجمع المنوفية : قرارات مرسى بمثابة أحكام عرفية لتسييد حكم الاخوان


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

"الشيوعى المصرى" يشارك فى مظاهرات الغد لإسقاط إعلان مرسى الدستورى


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

مركز عدالة للحريات يصف قرارات مرسي بالمذبحة


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2012)

حد يلخصلى من صفحة 9 لصفحة 21
علشان مكنتش موجود


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

بالفيديو..الزند : لأنك أخطأت .. سنقوم بتقويمك يا سيادة الرئيس


[YOUTUBE]H58DxF-KJ3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*«النجار» تعليقًا على «قرارات 22 نوفمبر»: الوطن يسير نحو الفوضى*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*القوى السياسية تدرس الاعتصام أو العصيان أو سحب الثقة من مرسي*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*حمدى قنديل: قرارات مرسى "وأد للثورة" وتكريس لاستبداد الفرد*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أسر شهداء بالشرقية: قرارات الرئيس تنهى مهرجان البراءة للجميع*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*حركة “لازم” تعلن رفضها قرارات مرسى و تدعو للتظاهر غداً*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

كل الناس رافضه,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Eva Maria (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*شيء متوقع 

الاخوان كانوا قد بدأوا يشمون قرب انتهاء مرسي كرئيس دولة, خصوصاً بعد اخفاقاته المتكررة
فكانت هذه القرارات استباقاً ودعماً للرئيس الضعيف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*فتح مكتب النائب العام بحضور المستشار عادل السعيد وسكرتارية عبد المجيد محمود، وبدء استخراج أوراق الملفات والقضايا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى القضاة عن عقد جمعية عمومية طارئة لنادى القضاة عصر يوم السبت المقبل بدار القضاء العالى لرفض ومواجهة الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رفضوا دخول النائب العام الجديد فأستعان بالجيش


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*هل تعلم أن المستشار طلعت عبد الله النائب العام الجديد يبقى جوز أخت الأخوين مكي نائب الرئيس و وزير العدل ؟*

*الشتيمة اصلا مش حرام !!!
*​


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2012)

الشروق | عاااجل :سمير مرقص مستشار مرسي يتقدم باستقالته


----------



## apostle.paul (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*هى كلمة واحدة

دا راجل لطخ والحل الوحيد لردع ذلك الشئ اللطخ هو وضعه تحت جزم المصريين  
*


----------



## Coptic Man (22 نوفمبر 2012)

بصراحة المرة دي اقدر اقولها وانا مستريح اني اللي بيحصل دا شرارة لثورة قد تكون اشد من الثورة السابقة 

كل المؤشرات بتوحي بكدا

وربنا يستر ومتكنش دموية دي الشئ اللي نفسنا ميحصلش


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2012)

المحكمة الدستورية علي موقعها الألكتروني اعلنت منذ قليل إنها ولأول مرة في تاريخها تستطيع عزل رئيس الجمهورية


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الشروق | عاجل :سمير مرقص مستشار مرسي يتقدم باستقالته


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مرتضى منصور : الاعلان الدستورى بيقول ان مصر مفهاش رجاله وانا بقولك مصر فيها رجاله مبتخافش ومش هتخاف غير من ربنا وعايزين تحطونى فى قضيه معزه او حماره انا مكمل للأخر


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الادارة العامة للاعلام و العلاقات || 

صرح مسئول مركز الإعلام الأمنى بوزارة الداخلية بأنه فى ضوء دعوات بعض القوى السياسية و الثورية , تنظيم مسيرات و تظاهرات فى بعض الميادين بمختلف المحافظات باكر الجمعة 23 نوفمبر الجارى ..
فإن وزارة الداخلية تؤكد إلتزامها بحرية التعبير السلمى من خلال المسيرات و المظاهرات .. 
و أنها ستضطلع بمسئولياتها فى تأمين المنشآت الهامة و الشرطية و الممتلكات ..

و تناشد وزارة الداخلية القوى السياسية و الثورية توجيه المشاركين فى تلك التظاهرات و المسيرات عدم الإحتكاك بالقوات المنوط بها تأمين تلك المسيرات أو المنشآت التى هى ملك الشعب .. 
كما تناشد الشرفاء من أبناء هذا الوطن التواصل مع الأجهزة الأمنية للإبلاغ عن أى مشتبه فيهم قد يتواجدون وسط تلك التظاهرات للقيام بأعمال تخريبية أو عدائية أو إحداث الوقيعة بين المتظاهرين أو بينهم و قوات الشرطة ..


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2012)

بســم اللـه الرحمــن الرحيــم
نحن الآن نوجه أول نداء يصدره الجيش إلي الشعب , بإعتبار الشعب مصدر الشرعية الوحيده للوطن نقسم بالله أننا لسنا خونه ولسنا عملاء لأجندات أحد نحن أبناء مخلصين للوطن نحمي مصر بأرواحنا.

...لقد استطاع الخونه أن يوقعوا بيننا فما كان منا إلا أن تركناكم ترون الحقيقه بأنفسكم , لقد حمينا ثورتكم وهتفتم ضدنا ومات منا من مات في الثوره ولم نعلن عن ذلك.
وقتل من جنودنا في رفح في رمضان وعندما أردنا ان نثآر لهم عزلوا قادتنا وأوهموكم بأن الجيش خائن للشعب , إن الوطن باق والأشخاص زاهبون ومصر الأن بين أيديكم إما أن تستعيدوها وإما أن تضيع منا.
نحن لا نريد مناصب ولا انقلاب علي الشرعية , لقد اقسمنا علي الحفاظ علي شرف البدله العسكرية والدفاع عن الوطن بأرواحنا , الآن الشرعية معكم انتم.
نحن نعلنها صريحة هم قتلة الثوار وتجار الدين ولا يعلمون شيئا عن اداره البلاد فمن عاش تحت الارض قرابه 80 عاما يدافع عن أهداف جماعته محال أن يعطي الحرية لبني وطنه أو يدافع عن أرضه.
قفوا معنا ثقوا برجال قواتكم المسلحة والشرطة قبل أن يضيع كل شئ ولنستعيد ما اخذوه منا , نرجو من الله وحده أن تفيقو فليس لنا فرصة اخري بعد ذلك.
سيقوم الخونه بتصفية قادتنا تحت مسمي الشرعية التي سيستمدونها من سكوتكم ولن تجدوا من يقف معكم , فهم لديهم ميليشيات مسلحة لتصفيتكم ولقتل الثوار وكتم الافواه إن امننا القومي في خطر وتذكروا سيناء التي تضيع من أيدينا وكم مات وسيموت فيها دفاعا عنها.
أيها الشعب العظيم تبقي الكلمه الاخيرة لكم والشرعية معكم , واعلمو أن رجال الشرطة والجيش معكم ولن يقفو في وجة احد منكم ولكنهم يريدون تدمير جيشكم ونظامكم الأمني
اللهم اجعل مصر بلدا امنا واحفظها من الخونة والأعداء
نحن رجال اقسموا علي خدمه الوطن ولن نبيع مصر أبدا حتي لو ضحينا بأنفسنا فداءا للمصر
عاشت مصر وعاش ابنائها أحفاد ابطال أكتوبر والإنتصارات
بيان صدر من:
ضبــــاط فــي الجيــش المصــــري
نحــن فـي انتظــار كلمـة الشـعب
اللـه الوطــــن الشعـــــــــب
==​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2012)

بســم اللـه الرحمــن الرحيــم
نحن الآن نوجه أول نداء يصدره الجيش إلي الشعب , بإعتبار الشعب مصدر الشرعية الوحيده للوطن نقسم بالله أننا لسنا خونه ولسنا عملاء لأجندات أحد نحن أبناء مخلصين للوطن نحمي مصر بأرواحنا.

...لقد استطاع الخونه أن يوقعوا بيننا فما كان منا إلا أن تركناكم ترون الحقيقه بأنفسكم , لقد حمينا ثورتكم وهتفتم ضدنا ومات منا من مات في الثوره ولم نعلن عن ذلك.
وقتل من جنودنا في رفح في رمضان وعندما أردنا ان نثآر لهم عزلوا قادتنا وأوهموكم بأن الجيش خائن للشعب , إن الوطن باق والأشخاص زاهبون ومصر الأن بين أيديكم إما أن تستعيدوها وإما أن تضيع منا.
نحن لا نريد مناصب ولا انقلاب علي الشرعية , لقد اقسمنا علي الحفاظ علي شرف البدله العسكرية والدفاع عن الوطن بأرواحنا , الآن الشرعية معكم انتم.
نحن نعلنها صريحة هم قتلة الثوار وتجار الدين ولا يعلمون شيئا عن اداره البلاد فمن عاش تحت الارض قرابه 80 عاما يدافع عن أهداف جماعته محال أن يعطي الحرية لبني وطنه أو يدافع عن أرضه.
قفوا معنا ثقوا برجال قواتكم المسلحة والشرطة قبل أن يضيع كل شئ ولنستعيد ما اخذوه منا , نرجو من الله وحده أن تفيقو فليس لنا فرصة اخري بعد ذلك.
سيقوم الخونه بتصفية قادتنا تحت مسمي الشرعية التي سيستمدونها من سكوتكم ولن تجدوا من يقف معكم , فهم لديهم ميليشيات مسلحة لتصفيتكم ولقتل الثوار وكتم الافواه إن امننا القومي في خطر وتذكروا سيناء التي تضيع من أيدينا وكم مات وسيموت فيها دفاعا عنها.
أيها الشعب العظيم تبقي الكلمه الاخيرة لكم والشرعية معكم , واعلمو أن رجال الشرطة والجيش معكم ولن يقفو في وجة احد منكم ولكنهم يريدون تدمير جيشكم ونظامكم الأمني
اللهم اجعل مصر بلدا امنا واحفظها من الخونة والأعداء
نحن رجال اقسموا علي خدمه الوطن ولن نبيع مصر أبدا حتي لو ضحينا بأنفسنا فداءا للمصر
عاشت مصر وعاش ابنائها أحفاد ابطال أكتوبر والإنتصارات
بيان صدر من:
ضبــــاط فــي الجيــش المصــــري
نحــن فـي انتظــار كلمـة الشـعب
اللـه الوطــــن الشعـــــــــب
==​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> بســم اللـه الرحمــن الرحيــم
> نحن الآن نوجه أول نداء يصدره الجيش إلي الشعب , بإعتبار الشعب مصدر الشرعية الوحيده للوطن نقسم بالله أننا لسنا خونه ولسنا عملاء لأجندات أحد نحن أبناء مخلصين للوطن نحمي مصر بأرواحنا.
> 
> ...لقد استطاع الخونه أن يوقعوا بيننا فما كان منا إلا أن تركناكم ترون الحقيقه بأنفسكم , لقد حمينا ثورتكم وهتفتم ضدنا ومات منا من مات في الثوره ولم نعلن عن ذلك.
> ...




ممكن استاذي مصدر الخبر


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

عمرو خالد: بيان من حزب مصر بخصوص اﻹعلان الدستوري الجديد

إن حزب مصر يعلن أن ما تم التصريح به اليوم باعتباره اعلاناً دستورياً يتضمن مواد توسع من صلاحيات رئيس الجمهورية إلى نطاق يفوق كثيراً ما كان ممنوحاً له من الشعب عند الإنتخابات الرئاسية .

إن الشعب المصري هو مصدر كل السلطات وهو لم يمنح فرد كل هذه الصلاحيات .
و إذا كان رئيس الجمهورية يقدر أنه يحتاج إلى هذه الصلاحيات ليصل بمصر إلى الاستقرار فإننا نرى انه لا يملك ان يصدر قرارات ليحصل بها على هذه الصلاحيات وانما يحتاج أن يرجع الى الشعب من خلال آلية الاستفتاء الشعبي والشعب هو صاحب الحق الوحيد في أن يمنح رئيس الجمهورية مثل هذه الصلاحيات .
حزب مصر يؤمن أن الديمقراطية هي الطريق السليم لتحقيق مستهدفات الثورة والنهضة وأن الديكتاتورية لن تأتي أبداً بخير .
الرئيس محمد مرسي يدرك أن الحاكم هو أجير عند الأمة وأن هذه القرارات التي أصدرها اليوم لا تتناسب مع هذا المفهوم الذي لا نشك أنه يؤمن به .

حزب مصر


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> ممكن استاذي مصدر الخبر



الخبر موجود فى جوجل
هذا منشور بيوزع
http://www.akhbarak.net/news/2012/1...ن_يوزعون_بيان_منسوب_للجيش_افيقوا_قبل_ان_تضيع_


http://www.january-25.org/post.aspx?k=165608


----------



## Coptic Man (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> ممكن استاذي مصدر الخبر



رسالة مطبوعة تتناقل في ميدان التحرير


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المصريين الأحرار" يعلن مشاركته فى مليونية اليوم لرفض قرارات مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة حاشدة لصباحى والبرادعى من مسجد مصطفى محمود للتحرير اليوم

حددت القوى السياسية المجتمعة بمقر حزب الوفد على الخروج فى مسيرة ضخمة،اليوم عقب صلاة الجمعة، من أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الداخلية: سنؤمن المنشآت ونطالب المتظاهرين بعدم الاحتكاك بالأمن

أكدت وزارة الداخلية، على التزامها بحرية التعبير السلمى عن الرأى من خلال المسيرات والمظاهرات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون ينصبون أول خيمة بميدان التحرير استعداداً لمليونية اليوم

أقام المتظاهرون فى ميدان التحرير أول خيمة تمهيدا للدخول فى اعتصام مفتوح داخل الميدان، مطالبين بإسقاط نظام الرئيس مرسى، وخاصة بعد الإعلان الدستورى الجديد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*"النجار" تعليقاً على قرارات مرسى: الوطن يسير نحو الفوضى

قال الدكتور مصطفى النجار عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل، تعليقا على قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى، " إن الحروب الأهلية فى التاريخ تبدأ بقرارات تقسم المجتمع،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل عدد من ممثلى القوى السياسية والشخصيات العامة إلى نادى القضاة بالعجوزة، لإعلان تضامنهم مع القضاة لرفض الإعلان الدستورى المكمل الجديد تضامنا مع قضاة مصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكدت مصادر، أن الرئيس مرسى سيلقى كلمة للأمة اليوم الجمعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال المستشار طلعت إبراهيم النائب العام، فى بيانه أذاعه التليفزيون المصرى، "سأبذل قصارى جهدى لتحقيق العدالة الناجزة وليشعر كل مواطن بالحرية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*"مصر القوية": إصدار "مرسى" للإعلان الدستورى تجاوز لسلطة الشعب

أعلن حزب مصر القوية برئاسة الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، عن أن الثورة المصرية قامت بالأساس ضد الحكم الفردى المطلق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*انخفضت أعداد المتظاهرين أمام دار القضاء العالى، بشكل ملحوظ فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*"النائب العام" يغادر مكتبه بدار القضاء العالى وسط حراسة مشددة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ثروت الخرباوى القيادى السابق بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،: "مرسى" جعل من نفسه إله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان أنه سيتم تأمين مليونية اليوم بنحو 45 سيارة إسعاف ستتمركز 25 منها فى ميدان التحرير والمناطق المجاورة والقريبة منه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يغلقون ميدان التحرير.. واستمرار اشتباكات "محمد محمود"

قام المتظاهرون بإغلاق ميدان التحرير، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، تمهيدا للدخول فى اعتصام مفتوح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتشار للقوات المسلحة لتأمين محيط مجلس الوزراء والداخلية

انتشر عدد من جنود القوات المسلحة، بمحيط مجلس الوزراء بشارع القصر العينى فجر اليوم الجمعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*"مناهضة أخونة مصر": قرارات الرئيس الأخيرة بداية النهاية للإخوان

أعلنت الجبهة الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر عن رفضها شكلاً وموضوعاً وجملةً وتفصيلاً لبيان رئاسة الجمهورية الصادر أمس الخميس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المصريين الأحرار" يعلنون مشاركتهم فى مسيرة "مصطفى محمود" 

أعلن شباب حزب المصريين الأحرار، عن مشاركتهم فى مسيرة تنطلق اليوم من أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين عقب صلاة الجمعه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعرب الدكتور محمود كبيش، عميد كلية الحقوق بجامعة القاهرة، عن رفضه للإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى أصدره رئيس الجمهورية أمس الخميس، وقائلا "إنه قضى على دولة القانون، وجاء ليقوض آخر دعامة فى الدولة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يحتشدون بمحمد محمود ويرددون "عيش حرية إسقاط الإخوانجية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلنت الحملة الشعبية للتوعية بالدستور، عن رفضها للإعلان الدستورى، الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى أمس الخميس، مؤكدة أنه هدم لدولة القانون، وبناء نظام ديكتاتورى قائم على حكم الفرد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الزند" لـ"قضاة من أجل مصر": القضاء برىء منكم 

هاجم المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، حركة "قضاة من أجل مصر".. وأشار إليهم فى قوله "القضاة الذين أعلنوا نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية قبل صدورها من لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية.. عملاء ".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ده الل بيقولوا عليه اننا نبهنا 
*************


*بيان من الداخلية
2012-11-23 08:24:22​ 









«الداخلية» تناشد المشاركين في مظاهرات الجمعة عدم الاحتكاك بـ«الشرطة»
  أكدت وزارة الداخلية التزامها بمسؤولياتها في تأمين المنشآت الحيوية خلال  مظاهرات الجمعة، التي دعت لها قوى سياسية وثورية في مختلف ميادين  المحافظات. وناشدت الوزارة، في بيان لها، القوى السياسية والثورية توجيه  المشاركين فى تلك التظاهرات والمسيرات بعدم الاحتكاك بالقوات المنوط بها  تأمين تلك المسيرات أو المنشآت التى هى ملك الشعب. وأضاف  البيان أن الوزارة تناشد الشرفاء من أبناء هذا الوطن بالتواصل مع الأجهزة  الأمنية للإبلاغ عن أى مشتبه فيهم قد يتواجدون وسط تلك التظاهرات للقيام  بأعمال تخريبية أو عدائية أو إحداث الوقيعة بين المتظاهرين أو بينهم وقوات  الشرطة.

المصرى اليوم​ ​
 ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*تشابك بالأيدى بين قنديل و صفوت حجازى بسبب قرارات مرسي

 *​*11/23/2012   5:02 AM​*​*



*​*
محمد على  


     وقع اشتباك بالايدي بين الكاتب الصحفي والمنسق السابق  لحركه كفايه  الدكتور  عبد الحليم قنديل ، والشيخ صفوت حجازى الداعيه  الاسلامي، وذلك  عقب انتهاء  برنامج "كلم مصر" الذي يعرض علي شاشه  التليفزيون المصري.

     واكد عبد الحليم قنديل رفضه لقرارات مرسي بعبارات واضحه،  ما اعتبره صفوت   حجازي اهانه فاشتبك مع قنديل عقب انتهاء البرنامج ودفعه  ارضا.

     كان الرئيس محمد مرسي قد اصدر اعلانا دستوريا، الخميس،  تضمن عده مواد   اهمها اعاده التحقيق في كافه قضايا القتل للمتظاهرين  والتعذيب واعاده   التحقيق والمحاكمات في جرائم قتل الثوار وفقًا لقانون  حمايه الثوره.





* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*وفقا للقانون.. قرارات مرسي تخلى سبيل الرئيس المخلوع

*​*11/23/2012   7:03 AM​*​*



*​*
محمد على


أكد  يسري عبد الرازق رئيس هيئة الدفاع عن الرئيس السابق مبارك،، أن القرارات  التى اصدرها الرئيس مرسي بإعادة محاكمة الرئيس السابق، حسني مبارك، لا يجوز  وفقاً لنصوص القانون إلا في حالة واحدة، وهي وفقاً لقانون الإجراءات تتم  في حالة ظهور أدلة جديدة لصالح المتهم، حسبما تناقلته وسائل إعلامية مصرية.

وأضاف  عبد الرازق،  انه فى حالة تنفيذ قرارات مرسي سيتم إخلاء سبيل مبارك فورًا،  وفقاً لنصوص القانون، لأنه سوف يكون تجاوز مدة الحبس الاحتياطي، حيث مر  على حبسه أكثر من سنتين.


وأكد أن مبارك محكوم عليه بأقصى درجات العقوبة، وأنه عقب تنفيذ القرار الرئاسي سوف يخلع مبارك البدلة الزرقاء، ويرتدي البيضاء.


الفجر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*البدوي يقطع زيارته لغزة للمشاركة في مسيرة حزب الوفد للتنديد بقرارات مرسي 

*​*الجمعة 23.11.2012 - 03:24 ص ​





 السيد البدوي ​كتب سيد شرقاوي​قطع  الدكتور السيد البدوري، رئيس حزب الوفد، زيارته لمدينة غزة لمتابعة سير  الهدنة بين حماس والكيان الصهيوني عائدًا إلى مصر لمتابعة الأحداث الساخنة  في مصر بعد قرارات مرسي الأخيرة.


وكلف البدوي ياسر التهامي أمين  لجنة الشباب بالحزب بتنظيم مسيرة ضخمة من الأعضاء تنطلق من أمام مقر الحزب  بالدقي لميدان التحرير تنديدًا بالإعلان الدستوري الذي أعلنه مرسي مساء  الأمس.





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*



                         شيريهان في رسالة إلى مرسي: مزقت قناعك الزائف بيدك
                                                                         وجهت الفنانة شيريهان رسالة إلى الرئيس محمد مرسي، مساء الخميس،  تعليقًا على القرارات التي أصدرها مساء الخميس قالت خلالها«لقد ضربت  بقراراتك كل التوقعات، واختصرت علينا الوقت، وأرحت ضمائرنا، ومزقت قناعك  الزائف بيدك».                                      وأضافت شيريهان عبر صفحتها الخاصة على موقع «تويتر»: «قراراتك تعتبر  ردة شرعية، سلبت السلطة القضائية إستقلالها والحصانه، قرارك باطل ومنعدم  السند وتاريخ 22 نوفمبر2012، يعتبر فجر جديد لثورة 25 يناير2011».                                      وتابعت تعليقها على القرارات قائلة:«إذا وافقت على المادة الأولى  ورفضت المواد 2 و3 و4 و5 و6، إذن لايجوز لي الحق في إعادة فتح التحقيقات  والمطالبه بالقصاص لدم الشهيد»، وأضافت «سياسة قذرة»،                                      وتعليقًا منها على المادة الأولى الخاصة بإعادة محاكمة قتلة الثوار  قالت:«مرسي بالإعلان الدستوري يقايضني علي حقي في دم الشهداء أمام  الإستبداد الرئاسي، عايز المادة الأولي إقبل المواد الست»، وأضافت:« لم  أفهم ما الذي يقصده محمد مرسي بإعادة محاكمة الضباط المتهمين بقتل الثوار  مره آخري، كيف؟ هل سيقوم بإنشاء محكمة خاصة إستثنائية مثلما فعل الزعيم  القائد جمال عبد الناصر في ثورة يوليو؟فما أعلمه أنه لايجوز قانونيًا إعادة  محاكمة الضباط لعدم شرعية المحاكمة مرتين لأي متهم».                                      وعن المادة الثانية الخاصة بتحصين قرارات الرئيس علقت قائلة:« الماده  الثانية في الإعلان الدستوري مادة مرنة وواسعة ومطاطية المعنى والمدلول،  وتجعل رئيس الجمهورية فوق الدستور وفوق القانون، فهو الخصم والحكم، والفيصل  فيها ضمير محمد مرسي شخصيًا بينه وبين ربه سبحانه وتعالى، وقد تكون نيته  نية سيئة، وقد تكون نيته حسنة، فالماده مفتوحة وصانعه لفرعون وصانعه  لديكتاتور، ولو كان المقصود بها هدف نبيل وخدمة الشعب ماكانت وضعت في إعلان  دستوري، وكانت ظلت النية الحسنة في مكانها الطبيعي».                                      واختتمت تعليقها قائلة:« سامحنا يادكتور فلن نترك مستقبل مصر للنوايا وتقلب القلوب».

                    المصرى اليوم​**
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*فى أول رد فعل من المستشارة تهانى الجبالى، نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، قالت بان ما أصدره د. محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية من قرارات بإقالة النائب العام وإلغاء كل الدعاوى القضائية ضد القرارات، التى اتخذها منذ توليه السلطة يعد خروجا على الشرعية الدستورية والقانونية، التى أتت به كرئيس للدولة وبخروجه هذا يعد فاقداً للشرعية كرئيس لمصر وفقد منصبه.


واعتبرت تهانى الجبالى، أن صدور مثل هذه القرارات ما هو إلا ترتيب وتوفيق لأوضاع مرسى بعد أن فقد شرعيته بإلغائه الإعلان الدستورى الصادر من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، مشيرة إلى أن مرسى أصبح منتهكًا للشرعية الدستورية والقانونية للدولة المصرية، التى أتت به كرئيس، ولذلك فإن أى قرار يتخذه فهو "باطل باطل" ولا يعتد بها.

وهاجمت المستشارة تهانى الجبالى د. مرسى قائلة إنه لم يصبح رئيسًا ولا يجوز بأى حال من الأحوال وصف ما اتخذه من قرارات بالثورية فهو رئيس مدنى جاء بانتخابات شرعية، ولم يأت من ميدان التحرير كثورى، ولذلك لا يعد رئيسا ثوريا، كما يصفه أنصاره.

واختتمت تهانى الجبالى تصريحاتها الخاصة بـ"اليوم السابع"، أن مرسى حلف اليمين الدستورى أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا وأعضائها وجاء بانتخابات شرعية وبإعلان دستورى صحيح، وبرغم منذ ذلك إلا أنه خرج عن هذه الشرعية وانتهك الحقوق والحريات وهدم السلطة القضائية، ولذلك يعتبر شخصا عاديا وليس رئيسا لمصر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حوار بين محمود سعد وأحد الاخوان الذين تواجدوا أمام دار القضاء العالى قبل إعلان مرسى:

محمود سعد : انت عندك من الساعة كام ؟
الأخوانجى : من الساعة 5

محمود سعد : و بتعمل ايه عندك؟
الأخوانجى : بأيد قرارات الرئيس

محمود سعد : بس القرار مكنش لسة طلع أيدته ازاى؟
الأخوانجى: مهو مكنش طلع لسة

محمود سعد: يعنى انت نازل تأيد قرار مكنتش تعرف
الأخوانجى : اه

محمود سعد : و هتمشى امتى؟
الأخوانجى : لما يقولوا لنا امشوا

محمود سعد : مفهوم مفهوم مستنى التعليمات*

[YOUTUBE]TDoDQCm1Xuo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*شهد ميدان الثورة أمام مبنى محافظة الدقهلية بمدينة المنصورة ، حالة من التوتر حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح يوم الجمعه بعد نشوب اشتباكات ومشادات بين مؤيدي الرئيس مرسي ومعارضي قرارته مما أدى الى إصابة خمسة اشخاص بجروح قطعية وكدمات وسحجات من شباب الميدان وشباب الثورة بالمنصورة إثر مشاجرة بين الطرفين والقاء أحد الأشخاص زجاجة ملتوف وتم إلقاء القبض علية . وخرج بعض العشرات من الرافضين لقرارات الرئيس بميدان الثورة مرددين هتافات معادية لجماعه الإخوان والتى كانت تنظم وقفة وتظاهرة لتاييد قرارات الرئيس مما أدى الى نشوب مشاجرة تظاهرعلى خلفيتها العشرات أمام قسم ثانى المنصورة نتيجة الاعتداءات عليهم . وردد المعارضين هتافات منها "طنطاوي ويا عنان باعوا بلدنا للإخوان" و"هما اتنين ما لهمش أمان العسكر ويا الإخوان" و"شهدا في رفح والسويس دم اخواتنا مش رخيص" و"جندى رفح مات مقتول والرئيس هو المسئول والمرشد هو المسئول' "الشعب يريد إسقاط الرئيس " ، " يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد " ، " بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع " ، مما أثار حفيظة مؤيدى الرئيس وقاموا بالتشاجر مع الأخرين . وأصدر مركز الدلتا الإقليمي للدفاع عن الحقوق والحريات بيان ضد تكريس السلطة بيد رئيس الجمهورية وتحصينه لمجلس الشورى والجمعيه التأسيسيه وجاء بالبيان " أن ذلك يعتبر عبث قانوني وتأسيسآ لعصر ديكتاتوري . ويؤكد المركز على أن قرارات مرسي فيما تضمنه من تحصين قراراته ومجلس الشورى والجمعية التأسيسيه من الطعن عليهم أمام القضاء هو تصرف إستبدادي غير مسبوق ، حتى في العصور الديكتاتورية فبتلك القرارات عطل الرئيس أحد أهم الإختصاصات القضائية وهي رقابة مدى مشروعية القرارات ومدى إتفاقها مع صحيح أحكام القانون وبهذا يكون رئيس الجمهورية قد جمع الثلاث سلطات التشريعيه والتنفيذيه والقضائيه في يديه ، كما أن رئيس الجمهورية المنتخب من أغلبيه الشعب المصري يكون بتلك القرارات قد حنث باليمين الدستورية التى أداها ووعد بالإلتزام بها ليتولى زمام الحكم بالبلاد وهو مايمكن أن يعتبر معه فاقدآ للأهلية الدستورية والشرعيه القانونيه لتولي الحكم بل يمكن أن يكون مبررآ أمام الجهات القضائيه لتقرر عدم مسئوليته وعدم أهليته وعزله من منصبه وهو مايستدعي ضرورة العودة عن كل تلك التصرفات الإستبداديه وفقا لما جاء بالبيان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*شفيق يؤيد البرادعي وصباحي.. ويؤكد: مرسي يهدد الأمن القومي

كتب : سمر نبيهمنذ 0 دقيقة 
طباعة





*
*الفريق أحمد شفيق*​* 
قال الفريق أحمد  شفيق، المرشح  السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، إن محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، أهدر  أية شرعية  له بعد إصداره أمس إعلانا غير مسبوق في تاريخ مصر أو أي بلد  يؤمن بالحد  الأدنى من الديموقراطية، وهو ما أطلق عليه وصف "الإعلان  الدستوري الجديد"،  جاعلا من نفسه بموجب هذا النص المشوه مخلوقا غير أرضي لا  يمكن انتقاده أو  مقاضاته أو مراجعته أو محاسبته بأية صورة. 
وأكد شفيق، في  بيان أصدره، أن  ما صدر عن الرئيس "المطعون في انتخابه"، بحسب قوله، لم يجرؤ  على فعله حتى  المحتل الأجنبي الذي جثم فوق صدر مصر 70 عاما، وظل المصريون  يناضلون ضده  حتى أزاحوه وطردوه شر طردة. 
وعبر عن استيائه  من الإعلان  الذي "يمثل طغيانا وتجبرا، ويعبر عن استهانة شديدة بقيمة  المصريين وعقولهم  وكبريائهم، ويظن أننا أمة من الرعاع سنتلقى ما تقذف به  السلطة ونسمعه  ونطيعه كما اعتاد الدكتور مرسي أن يفعل طوال ممارسته للعمل  السياسي وقبل  أن يصبح رئيسا". 
وأكد أن مرسي  قوَّض أركان الحكم  وابتلع صلاحيات سلطاته وتحول إلى الانفراد المطلق  بالسلطة وأهان التسعين  مليون مصري وانصرف إلى ما يشغله من طمع في مزيد من  السلطة لا ما يهم  المصريين. 
وتابع: "الرئيس  مرسي لم يتعلم  الدرس من وقائع سابقة، حين أجبرته المحكمة الدستورية على  الرجوع عن قراره  الخاطئ بإعاده مجلس الشعب وأجبرته سلطة القانون على أن  يُبقي النائب العام  في موقعه"، مضيفا أنه "يصر على أن تكون شرعية الرئيس  المصري مطعونا عليها  بالكامل منذ نشأت بالزيف والتزوير، إذ تحيطه مجالس لا  قيمة دستورية لها،  ويريد بما يسميه الإعلان الدستوري أن يستولي هو والإخوان  ومن يناصروهم على  الدولة بكل ما فيها، وبما يهدد استقرارها وأمنها"، مؤكدا  أن مرسي أصبح،  ليس بهذا الإعلان وحده وإنما بالعديد من قراراته، يمثل خطرا  حقيقيا على  الدولة المصرية، فهو "يهدر الفرصة التاريخية لاستيعاب تيارات  الإسلام  السياسي في المنظومة الديموقراطية المصرية ويتسبب في الفصل الحاد  بينها  وبين القوى المدنية، ويُدخل الدولة في صراعات نرجو الله ألا تتحول  إلى شرر  يشعل النار في المجتمع كله، ويعزل قضاة مصر عن ممارسة القانون  ويسحب منهم  استقلالهم"، مذكِّرا بأن قضاء مصر حصنها التاريخي والقانوني  الذي لا غنى  عنه، وسلطة مستقلة تحقق التوازن ضد البطش والعدوان على  الحريات، ويمثل بلا  شك حجر عثرة في وجه طغيان الرئيس وإخوانه، ولهذا فإنه  يريد أن ينزع عنه  صلاحياته ويقصي شرفاءه ويشوه كل مستقل فيه لصالح من يطيع  أوامره ويصدر  أحكاما بأمره، بحسب البيان. 
وأضاف شفيق في  البيان أن مرسي  يورط مؤسسات الدولة في صراع يخدم أهدافه معتقدا أنها ستقف  لتسانده، ويدفع  القوات المسلحة والشرطة إلى مواجهات مع الشعب لا ناقة لهم  فيها ولا جمل.  وبيَّن أن الرئيس "وهو يستخدم النصوص القانونية المشوهة  ليتاجر بدماء  الشهداء مستغلا إياها للتغطية على رغبته في الاستحواذ الكامل  على كل  الصلاحيات والسلطات، لم يكلف نفسه أن يصدر قرارا ليُعِين أسر ضحايا  فاجعة  منفلوط على ما ألمَّ بهم، وبدلا من أن يقضي وقته في مواجهة مشكلات  البلد  من ارتفاع الأسعار وتزايد البطالة، يستثمر هذا الوقت في تدبير  المؤامرات  والانقلابات تحت الغطاء القانوني"، معتبرا أنه استغل كونه رئيسا  ليصفي  حساباته مع النائب العام، المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود، وسلطة القضاء   المستقل، ويتجاهل المطالب اليومية للمصريين ويهدد الأمن القومي للبلد. 
وقال إنه بقدر ما  تؤثر تصرفات  مرسي على مصير سيناء فإنه يشعل فتنة بين أبناء مصر من أجل  تحقيق مصالح  سياسية خاصة، ولتحويله إلى حاكم مقدس لا يُمَسُّ. 
وأكد أن الرئيس  تصور أنه حصل  على دعم دولي بعد أزمة غزة، وأن هذا الدعم يعطيه حق إهانة  المصريين وأن  يتوهم أنه يمكنه أن يحكمهم بلا مراجعة، مشددا على أن "حكم مصر  لا تنبع  شرعيته إلا من أبناء مصر، ومن يتصور أن عبارات المديح على دوره في  ما فعل  في غزة ستعطيه القوة للتجبر على أبناء هذا البلد يخدع نفسه وينسف  ما تبقى  من مبرر لوجوده". 
وأعلن أنه يقف ضد  قرارات مرسي  ويدعو شعب مصر، سواء الـ12.5 مليون الذين انتخبوه أو غيرهم،  إلى المشاركة  في كل جهد ضد هذا التجبر غير المسبوق في تاريخ مصر وتلك  الإهانة للشعب،  سواء بالتظاهر أو الإضراب أو العصيان المدني، ودعم كل عمل  سلمي يعارض  الرئيس وديكتاتوريته، بحسب نص البيان. 
ودعا شفيق الشعب  لمساندة  الجمعية العمومية لنادي قضاة مصر، المنعقدة غدا، في وقفتها ضد  قرارات  مرسي، مؤكدا: "أؤيد ما صدر مساء أمس عن القوى السياسية الوطنية التي   اجتمعت في مقر حزب الوفد وتلى بيانها السادة سامح عاشور ومحمد البرادعي   وعمرو موسى وحمدين صباحي". 


الوطن* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة حاشدة تخرج من "النور" للتحرير للتنديد بقرارات مرسى

الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر 2012 - 13:21

*
*



مسيرة حاشدة من شباب "6 أبريل"​*​*كتب عز النوبى

خرجت مسيرة  حاشدة من شباب "6 أبريل" وبعض الشباب المستقلين عقب صلاة الجمعة، من مسجد  النور بالعباسية متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير، حاملين 3 نعوش يلتف عليها العلم  المصرى، مطالبين بالقصاص للشهداء، وحتى الشهيد "جيكا" الذى استشهد خلال  اشتباكات محمد محمود الأخيرة، رافضين قرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس  الجمهورية ومعتبرين أن هذه القرارات تخلق فرعونا جديدا وتعمل على أخونة  الدولة.

ورفع المتظاهرون الأعلام البيضاء واللافتات التى تطالب بحق الشهداء مرددين  هتافات "سامع أم الشهيد بتنادى.. الإخوان مجرمين"، "جاى يومك يا بديع..  باعوا الثورة باسم الدين"، "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".


اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*احدى اللافتات بميدان التحرير الان و شاهد ما المكتوب بها !!!* 
​ 
احدى اللافتات بميدان التحرير الان و شاهد ما المكتوب بها !!!
*2012-11-23 13:23:45*​









​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*البرادعى وحمدين يقودان مسيرة مصطفى محمود.. وخطيب المسجد يدعو للتهدئة وعدم الإندفاع*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرسى يتجاهل الأحداث ويلقى خطبه دينية عقب صلاة الجمعه بمسجد الحمد بالتجمع الخامس*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاسكندرية  - أكثر من عشرة آلاف إخواني مؤيد لقرار الرئيس يعتدون بالضرب علي  المعارضين لقرار الرئيس مستخدمين الحجارة والشوم بالقائد إبراهيم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الان تتجه المسيرة المنطلقة من مسجد النور  الى ميدان رمسيس والهتاف لاخذ حق شهيد الحرية محمد جابر.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرسى فى خطبة الجمعة يرفض التعليق على الأحداث ويركز على هجرة الرسول

 الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر 2012 - 13:40




الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية​كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى*​* 

 تجاهل  الدكتور  محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، أحداث اليوم، وما استتبعها من ردود  أفعال عن  الإعلان الدستورى، وقال إن كل دول العالم تحرص على تركيز كلامهم  وأفعالهم  فى اتجاه ينفع أوطانهم ويقودها إلى التقدم والازدهار، لافتاً إلى  أن مصر  وشعبها أولى بفعل ذلك من أى أمة أخرى، لأننا نحاسب على كل ما نقول  ونفعل،  وسيأتى كل منا ربه يوم القيامة فرداً، ويسأله عن ماذا قال وفعل  وعن عمره  وماله وعلمه.

  واستطرد مرسى، اعلموا أن من كان الله معه فلا يضل ولا يشقى، وأبشروا  بالخير  فإنى لا أراه رأى العين، وعلينا أن نأخذ الحكمة والعبرة من رسول  الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.

  وأضاف مرسى، نحن فى مناسبة طيبة وعزيزة على نفوسنا جميعا وهى هجرة النبى   صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة إلى المدينة، حيث خرج منتقلاً بدعوة عظيمة وأعد   العدة ووضع خطة عظيمة، حيث أتى بالدليل والصاحب والراحلة، وعلى الرغم من   هذا إلا أن الخطة كشفت قبل مغادرته مكة ولاحقه الكفار إلى الغار لكن الله   نجاه وصاحبه ووصل إلى المدينة بسلام بما يؤكد أن الله يعلمنا درسا مفاده   أننا نخطط والله تعالى يوفق.


 اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن حزب "المصريين الأحرار"، عن رفضه القاطع للإعلان الدستورى الذى  أصدره رئيس الدولة "ووضع نفسه بموجبه فوق كل السلطات ضارباً عرض الحائط  بالقضاء وبالأحزاب والقوى الوطنية ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني وبكل القيم  والمبادئ، الديمقراطية". 

وأكد الحزب – فى بيان اليوم الجمعة - على أن شبابه وأعضاءه وقياداته سيشاركون في مليونية اليوم لإسقاط هذا الإعلان. * *

وقال "إن القرارات الفوقية والفردية التى أصدرها رئيس الجمهورية، تعيد  مصر إلى اسوأ عهود القمع والديكتاتورية بعد أن أعطي لنفسه حق اتخاذ أية  قرارات أو إجراءات بزعم حماية الثورة، وبعد أن حصن قراراته منذ اعتلائه  السلطة ضد أى طعن قضائي، وبعد أن اعتبر جمعيته التأسيسية التي تكتب دستور  مصر جمعية مقدسة لا تقبل النقد أو الطعن أو الاعتراض على عملها". * *

وأضاف "أن مذبحة القضاء الجديدة وحنث الرئيس باليمين الدستوري الذي  أقسم عليه، وإعادة الروح لقانون الطوارىء وحكم مصر بقرارات استثنائية  تعسفية، كل هذا يقضى تماماً على أى أمل فى الحوار أو التوافق ويضع الأمة فى  مواجهة فتنة سياسية خطيرة". * *

وتابع "أن القوى الوطنية المعبرة عن ضمير المصريين وعن مطالبهم  المشروعة فى الحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية وفى بناء الدولة المدنية تجد نفسها  اليوم أمام خيار وحيد وهو الرفض التام والإدانة الكاملة لقرارات رئيس  الجمهورية ولإعلانه الدستورى الجديد". * *

وقرر عدم اعترافه بشرعية هذه القرارات، معتبرا أن الرئيس الذي أصدرها  ليس رئيساً شرعياً لكل المصريين بعد أن كشف عن انحيازه الكامل لفصيل سياسي  واحد، وبعد أن فرض دستوراً على الأمة كتبته جمعية باطلة، وبعد ان اختار أن  يحكم البلاد بإرهاب الجماعة والطائفة، "وهو الأمر الذي يفتح الباب علي  مصراعيه لعودة المعتقلات وتلفيق التهم لخصوم النظام والانتقام من المعارضين  واغتيالهم سياسيا ومعنوياً". * *

ورأى أن هذه القرارات الصادمة لن يكون طوق النجاة للنظام أمام موجة  الاحتجاجات والغضب الشعبى ضد سياساته الكارثية، ولكنها سوف تكون بداية  النهاية لنظام سقطت عن وجهه الأقنعة.* ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*بعد اعتداء الاخوان على متظاهرين فى القائد ابراهيم متظاهرين يحطمون مقر الحرية والعدالة بالإسكندرية
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حرب أهلية في شوارع الإسكندرية (منطقة القائد إبراهيم والشوارع المحيطة) بين القوى الثورية وميلشيات الأخوان الذين احتلوا أسطح بعض البنايات ويلقون الناس بالطوب وقطع بلاط ورخام.. ولا يوجد جيش ولا شرطة..
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايد الاعداد امام مسجد ناصر باسيوط عقب اعتداءات الاخوان علي شباب 6 ابريل باسيوط*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 نوفمبر 2012)

قرارات خاطئة واصبحت مصر فى خطر كبير اتوقع سقوط قتلى وخراب ودمار بسبب رئيس لا يفه شىء فى ادارة شئون البلاد بل هو لعبة فى يد المرشد


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عدد من المتظاهرين يحطمون واجهة المقر الرئيسي لحزب الحرية والعدالة بالإسكندرية، في محاولة منهم لاقتحامه، علي خلفية إشتباكات بين مؤيدي قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي والمتظاهرين ضد قراراته بساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

القوى الثورية في الإسكندرية تنجح في هزيمة المتأسلمين . هناك عدد من الإصابات بين الثوار نتيجة الطوب وكسر الرخام, لكن تم الإستيلاء على مقر الأخوان بمنطقة القائد إبراهيم بعد هروب الميلشيات الأخوانية


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عااجل : وصول مسيره الآن من شارع طلعت حرب تقدر بحوالى 10 ألاف متظاهر .... وحشود الاولتراس تعلن عن قدومها الساعه ال4 عصرا ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الثوار في مدينة بورسعيد يتجهون بمسيرة ضخمة نحو مقر الحرية و العدالة و الهتاف ( والله زمان وبعودة ليلة ابوكم ليلة سودة)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*انباء عن تدمير تام لمقر الحريه والعداله بالازاريطه بالأسكندرية*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 نوفمبر 2012)

+   مرسي لو كان عايز يعاقب  كان عاقب أعضاء ماكان يعرف المجلس العسكرى و100%  منهم  يشكلون  الذراع العسكرى لاركان  نظام مبارك ...وهم المسئؤلين سياسيا وعسكريا وتنفيذيا وجنائياً عن جميع الضحايا من 11فبراير2012-     وحتى  تنصيب مرسي قبل 5اشهر..
       بدلا من  *معاهده الخروج الآمن  الغير دستورية الغير قانونية *

+ مرسي ليس رئيساً لكل المصريين  ومسئؤل عن الدماء التى تسيل بين  أفراد الشعب الواحد  وهو  نفس منهاج زعماء كل الحركات الراديكيالية 
-  حسن  نصرالله  مثلا . حماس مثلا ---تقديم الاتباع والرعية  فدأءاً   عن الزعيم الملهم  الضرورة ..

+الاشكال الذى نراه والعوار الذى نجده  هو *موجود فى اجهزة الداخلية *وطريقة تناولها للجرائم  وإتلافها للقضايا..وليس الاشكال الاوحد هو  النائب العام.


----------



## چاكس (23 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انباء عن تدمير تام لمقر الحريه والعداله بالازاريطه بالأسكندرية*



*فى ستين داهية يا رعاع يا اسلاميين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حرق مقرات الاخوان فى بورسعيد والاسماعيلية واسكندرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*اقتحام مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بمحطة الرمل بالاسكندري*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بالاسلحة الناريه باسيوط الان بين الاخوان المسلمين وبين بعض الاهالى فى اسيوط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*



حرق مقر الحرية والعدالة بالاسكندرية*​


----------



## aymonded (23 نوفمبر 2012)

البلد وقعت في منزلق خطير، وتدعيات الموقف خطيرة تؤدي لصراع رهيب بين القوى الإسلامية والشعب وشكلها ستقلب لحرب بين الطرفين أولها اسكندرية والله وأعلم ما هو مداها وستصل لفين ... ربنا يستر في الآخر والبلد مش تولع
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*تم السيطرة علي ميدان الشون في المحلة من الثوار .. وطرد الاخوان منه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن أزمة في وزارة الداخلية عقب احتجاز ثلاثة ضباط رفضوا أمراً لوزير الداخلية بتأمين مقر الاخوان المسلمين قائلين "احنا مش اخوان .. انزل امنها انت"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عبد الرحمن عز(من مقاتلى حماس)  على تويتر اللي كاتب تغريدة بيقول في طريقنا للقاهرة مع رجالة و ثوار رفح لتأديب الفلول و لدعم قرارات مرسي*


----------



## aymonded (23 نوفمبر 2012)

صوره عجبتني وأنا مصدقها




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حررررررررررررررررريق مقر الاخوان بالمنصورة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*



اقتحام مقرحزب الحرية والعدالة بالإسكندرية قبل اشعال النار فيه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ميدان التحرير الان مملوء عن اخرة من الشباب الحر وجميع مداخلة مؤمنة تماما والاعداد تقترب من المليون ومسيرات شبرا والدقي والجيزة والسيدة ومسجد النور ورمسيس لم تصل بعد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ضباط مديرية امن الاسكندرية يرفضون النزول لمواجهة الثوار ويحبسون مدير الامن في مكتبة ويرفضون النزول للتعامل مع المتظاهرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*إصابة 3 من شباب الإخوان فى مشاجرة دامية مع شباب الثورة بالشرقية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرسي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يقول بعد صلاه الجمعه تعقيبا على اعتراض الشعب على ما فعله بالامس : الرسول اخذ قرار الهجره ولم يتراجع فيه رغم اعتراض البعض وخوفهم *


----------



## grges monir (23 نوفمبر 2012)

خلى البلد تفوق شوية من وهم الاخوان المزيف
انهم ة اشكال قذرة لا يعملون الا لصالحهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة غاضبة و ضخمة متجهة الآن الي مقر الحرية والعدالة في المحلة الكبري ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حرق مقر الاخوان باسيوط *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مراسل on tv 
مشاجرات بين المتظاهرين وشباب الأخوان 
وحرق اللافته الخاصه لمقر الحزب 
والاوضاع لاتبشر بالخييييييييييييييييييير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عااااااااااااجل|| حرق مقر الحريه والعداله الآن فى بور سعيد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*قوات الشرطة تطارد سياره بها ٣إشخاص. يعتقد بانتمائهم للجماعات المسلحة قادمه من سيناء إلى القاهره يشتبه في حوزتهم أسلحة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حرق مقر الاخوان باسيوط و سط اطلاق نيران*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حزب النور عبر تويتر يطلب من جميع أبنائه للانسحاب من الميادين العامة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

قرارات نادى قضاة الاسكندرية :
 1 - ايقاف العمل بمحاكم و نيابات الاسكندرية و البحيرة و مطروح
2-  عدم الاعتداد بالقرارات الصادرة بتاريخ اليوم
3- دعوة المحكمة الدستورية للتصدي لتلك القرارات و عزل رئيس الجمهورية لحنثه اليمين الدستورية
4- عرض الأمر على الأمم المتحدة و محكمة العدل الدولية والمنظمات الحقوقية لتعدي رئيس - الجمهورية على المعاهدات الدولية الموقعة عليها الدولة
 5- دعوة مجلس القضاء الاعلى للامتناع عن الاجتماع بتشكيله الجديد


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*انسحاب جميع قوات الامن من امام مقرات الاخوان .. والان انسحاب الامن من امام مقر المقطم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*اقتحام مقر الاخوان المسلمين بالزقازيق وتكسر محتوياته وحريق مقر الاخوان بالمنصوره*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مرسي اثناء  ادائه لشعائر صلاة الجمعة يصدر قرار باقامة 
[نيابات  طؤارئ] فى كل أنحاء الجمهورية بإسم نيابة حماية الثورة -وفق  أنظمة عرفية إستثنائية بلا سند قانونى ولاقاعدة دستورية   
 [   سيناريو  ناصرى ساداتى  بتجديد  إخواني]...
ياترى من سيكون  فريسة هذه النيابات إذا كان أعضاء المجلس العسكرى  ((هم الطلقاء))؟؟؟

+ من المسجد:مرسي يدعو الشعب المصرى :* (أن يتقآءلوا بالمستقبل)* !!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أحد مشايخ الدعوة السلفية أمام الاتحادية: مرسى مُؤيد من الله.. ويجب على الجميع السمع والطاعة له
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*انباء عن اشتباكات عنيفة امام مقر الإخوان فى المقطم !!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*
حرق مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بالإبراهمية بشارع أبو قير بالاسكندرية والاعداد هناك تفوق ال50 ألف متظاهر !!







*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*استنفار امني للجيش المصري .....واستعدادات لنزول قوات الجيش الي الشوارع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*صفحة الشرطة المصرية على الفيس بوك: الوزارة مكلفة بحماية المقار الشرطية والمنشاءت العامة فقط لا غير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاسكندرية: بلطجية يحملون السنج والسيوف يعتدون بالضرب علي المتظاهرين بالإبراهيمية بعد اقتحام مقر الإخوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الشاطر يأمر الأخوان بمغادرة جميع مقراتهم ويترك المقر الرئيسي بالمقطم وسيارات نصف نقل تقوم بتحميل اجهزة الكومبيوتر والاوراق الهامة

انسحاب الداخلية من تأمين مقر الاخوان بالمقطم الان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مراسل اون تى فى بأسيوط ينفى حرق مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بأسيوط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال متحدث باسم مفوضة الأمم المتحدة السامية لحقوق الإنسان نافي بيلاي يوم الجمعة إن الإعلان الدستوري الجديد الذي أصدره الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي يثير مخاوف كبيرة بشأن حقوق الإنسان بحسب وكالة رويترز للأنباء.

 ورحب أنصار مرسي من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بالإعلان لكنه اثار مخاوف بين المصريين العلمانيين من أن الجماعة تهدف إلى السيطرة على مصر الجديدة.

 وينص الإعلان على أن القوانين والقرارات السابقة الصادرة عن رئيس الجمهورية منذ توليه السلطة وحتى نفاذ الدستور وانتخاب مجلس شعب جديد تكون نهائية ونافذة بذاتها غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأى طريق وأمام أية جهة كما لا يجوز التعرض لقراراته بوقف التنفيذ أو الإلغاء وتنقضي جميع الدعاوى المتعلقة بها والمنظورة أمام أية جهة قضائية. كما ينص على إعادة محاكمة الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك ومساعديه.

 وقال روبرت كولفيل المتحدث باسم مفوضة الأمم المتحدة السامية لحقوق الإنسان في إفادة صحفية بالأمم المتحدة في جنيف “يساورنا قلق عميق بشأن التداعيات الهائلة المحتملة لهذا الإعلان على حقوق الانسان وسيادة القانون في مصر.”

 وتابع قائلا “نخشى ايضا من أن هذا يمكن أن يؤدي الى وضع مضطرب جدا على مدى الأيام القليلة القادمة بدءا من اليوم في الحقيقة.”

 ولم يحدد كولفيل البنود الأكثر إثارة للقلق في الإعلان لكنه قال إن الإعلان يحمل العديد من الجوانب التي تتطلب وقتا للتحليل بالكامل.

 لكنه قال إن مكتب بيلاي قد يصدر بيانا متكاملا في وقت لاحق يوم الجمعة أو يوم السبت.*


----------



## چاكس (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*لازم دلوقتى شعب مصر يعترف اعتراف مهم ... على الشعب المصرى ان يعترف انه اتخزوق خازوقا متينا ليس له مثيلا *


----------



## بايبل333 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

> *مرسي (صلى  الله عليه وسلم) يقول بعد صلاه الجمعه تعقيبا على اعتراض الشعب على ما فعله  بالامس : الرسول اخذ قرار الهجره ولم يتراجع فيه رغم اعتراض البعض وخوفهم *


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وأنا بقول السيرة الوسخة بتقتبسها منين يا مرسى دلوقتى عرفت 
حد يحرق سيرة محمد داة


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* قرر سمير مرقص، مساعد رئيس الجمهورية، لشئون التحول الديمقراطى، تقديم استقالته من منصبه. يأتى ذلك بعد إصدار الرئيس مرسى الإعلان الدستورى أمس الخميس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرسى يخطب الآن أمام الأتحادية ......*


----------



## Senamor (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*80% من الشعب المصري على صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك مؤيدين لقرارات الرئيس 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسى يخطب الآن أمام الأتحادية ......*



*كلام عبيط مالوش اى قيمة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل مراسل CNN لو استمر الوضع في مصر لساعات فقط نتوقع اعلان الجيش الاحكام العرفية او الاعلان عن فترة انتقالية واعادة الانتخابات الرئاسية"*


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل أسامة الغزالى حرب، القيادى بحزب الجبهة الديمقراطية، عقب صلاة الجمعة، إلى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى جمعة الغضب.*​*وقال حرب، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الثورة المصرية قامت من أجل إقامة نظام ديمقراطى والتخلص من الديكتاتورية، ولكن ما قام به الرئيس مرسى أمس بإصدار إعلان دستورى يحطم التأسيسية ويحصن قراراته، هو حالة من الجنون.*​
*وأضاف الغزالى، أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مستعدة أن تحرق البلاد من أجل السيطرة على الحكم فى مصر، مضيفا، سوف نتخذ إجراءات تصاعدية بإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى، وقد نلجأ إلى الاعتصام بالميدان والشعب المصرى سيقف بجانبنا.*​


----------



## Critic (23 نوفمبر 2012)

> 80% من الشعب المصري على صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي فيس بوك مؤيدين لقرارات الرئيس


تخريف


----------



## Senamor (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الرئيس مرسي .. نقلا عن شبكة رصد



- لا أنحاز لأي تيار معين من الوطن 

- أردت أن أخرج اليكم ولكني فى ذات الوقت انظر الى الآخرين و أريد أن اكون معهم
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حريق هائل فى مقر الاخوان فى الدقهليه الان*


----------



## Senamor (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> تخريف



*استفتاء يا اخي وشارك فيه اكثر من 100 الف شخص

 اين التخريف في ذلك ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *الرئيس مرسي .. نقلا عن شبكة رصد
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*وليه مرحش يخطب فى التحرير ....؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> تخريف



*البلهاء كثيرين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حرق جميع مقرات الاخوان فى المنصورة*


----------



## Critic (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *استفتاء يا اخي وشارك فيه اكثر من 100 الف شخص
> 
> اين التخريف في ذلك ؟؟*


100 الف شخص = تخريف
روح شوف ميدان التحرير و مقرات الاخوان اللى بتتحرق دلوقت وهتعرف النتيجة الحقيقة


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*التراس اهلاوى يتحرك الآن من الجزيرة بعشرات الآلاف و يتجه الى التحرير *


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح السابق لانتخابات الرئاسة، إن رئيس الجمهورية يهدر أى شرعية له، بعد أن أقدم على تصرف غير مسبوق فى تاريخ مصر أو أى بلد يؤمن بالحد الأدنى من الديمقراطية.*
*وأضاف شفيق عبر سلسلة من التغريدات المطولة بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر": "لهذا فإنه يريد أن ينزع عن القضاء المصرى صلاحياته، وأن يقصى شرفاءه، وأن يشوه كل مستقل فيه لصالح من يطيع أوامره ويصدر أحكاما بأمره".*
*ولفت شفيق إلى أن قضاء مصر حصنها التاريخى والقانونى، وهو سلطة مستقلة تحقق التوازن ضد البطش والعدوان على الحريات، ويمثل حجر عثرة فى وجه طغيان الرئيس وإخوانه، ويدخل الدولة فى صراعات نرجو الله ألا تتحول إلى شرر يشعل النار فى المجتمع كله، ويعزل قضاة مصر عن أن يمارسوا القانون ويسحب منهم استقلالهم.*
*وتابع شفيق قائلا: "إنه بهذا يهدر فرصة تاريخية لاستيعاب تيارات الإسلام السياسى فى المنظومة الديمقراطية المصرية ويتسبب فى الفصل الحاد بينها وبين القوى المدنية".*
*وقال شفيق: " أصبح الدكتور مرسى، ليس بهذا الإعلان وحده، وإنما بعديد من قراراته، يمثل خطرا حقيقيا على الدولة المصرية ويهدد الأمن القومى المصرى".*
*وواصل شفيق هجومه على الرئيس مرسى قائلا: "لم يتعلم الدرس حين أجبرته المحكمة الدستورية على الرجوع عن قراره الخاطئ بإعادة البرلمان وأجبرته سلطة القانون على بقاء النائب العام فى موقعه".*
*واستطرد شفيق قائلا: "لقد قوض أركان الحكم وابتلع صلاحيات سلطاته وتحول إلى انفراد مطلق بالسلطة وأهان 90 مليون مصرى وانصرف عنهم إلى مايشغله من طمع فى مزيد من السلطة".*
*وقال شفيق: "يظنون أننا أمة من الرعاع سوف نتلقى ما تقذف به السلطة، نسمع ونطيع، كما اعتادوا أن يفعلوا داخل جماعتهم وحتى وصلوا للسلطة".*
*وشدد شفيق على أن هذا الإعلان الصادر عن رئيس مطعون فى شرعية انتخابه يمثل طغيانا وتجبرا يعبر عن استهانة شديدة بقيمة المصريين وعقولهم وكبريائهم.*
*وقال شفيق: "لقد جعل من نفسه بموجب هذا النص الشائه والمشوه مخلوقا غير أرضى لا يمكن نقده أو مقاضاته أو مراجعته أو محاسبته بأى صورة من الصور".*
*وأضاف شفيق: "بينما يتاجر الدكتور مرسى بدماء الشهداء، لم يكلف نفسه أن يصدر قرارا لكى يعين أسر شهداء فاجعة منفلوط على ما ألم بهم وعلى ما صابهم فى أبنائهم، بدلا من أن يقضى وقته فى مواجهة مشكلات البلد من ارتفاع الأسعار والبطالة، فإنه يستثمر الوقت فى تدبير المؤامرات والانقلابات تحت الغطاء القانونى".*
*واتهم شفيق الرئيس مرسى أنه يستغل كونه رئيسا لكى يصفى حساباته مع النائب العام، ومع سلطة القضاء المستقل، ويتجاهل المطالب اليومية للمصريين، ويهدد الأمن القومى للبلد.*
*واختتم شفيق قائلا: "بقدر ما تؤثر تصرفاته على مصير سيناء، فإنه يشعل فتنة فى مصر وبين أبنائها من أجل تحقيق مصالح سياسية خاصة، وتحويله إلى حاكم مقدس لا يمس".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*غزالي حرب لـ «محيط»: سنسقط مرسي مثلما أسقطنا مبارك*


----------



## Senamor (23 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وليه مرحش يخطب فى التحرير ....؟؟؟؟ *



*
بسبب خوفه على الشعب المصري ولأنه ايضا لايريد أن تحدث مصادمات بين مؤيديه ومعارضيه إذا ذهب هناك 
*


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*قنابل الغاز*
* تتساقط على المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير مع بدء القاء الرئيس لكلمتة والبلتاجي*
* على متظاهري التحرير الانسحاب من الميدان فوراً*​


----------



## Critic (23 نوفمبر 2012)

اخ سينامور
كفاية مبررات هبلة و وكفاية طبل وزمر, بقت حاجة مخجلة وعار وشيمة كل متأسلم ومتأخون , ارحم نفسك شوية


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *بسبب خوفه على الشعب المصري ولأنه ايضا لايريد أن تحدث مصادمات بين مؤيديه ومعارضيه إذا ذهب هناك *


 *لا وانت الصادق*
*بيخطب لاهله وعشيرته*​


----------



## Senamor (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> 100 الف شخص = تخريف
> روح شوف ميدان التحرير و مقرات الاخوان اللى بتتحرق دلوقت وهتعرف النتيجة الحقيقة



*الحرق والتخريب ليس في صالحهم ولن يضر الاخوان في شيئ

فهذا يؤكد صحة كلام وزارة الداخليه أنهم بلطجية مأجورين يسعو للتخريب فقط 

ومن حق الحكومة وقتها أن تطبق القانون عليهم*


----------



## fredyyy (23 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وليه مرحش يخطب فى التحرير ....؟؟؟؟ *


 

*علشان هناك في منصَّة *

*مفرمة الغيظ للشعب إليِّ نفذ صبره *

*وشعارها " الشعب يريد لحمة مفرومة " *

*معلش بأضحك من الغـُلب على سيناريوهات غير متوقعة *


.


----------



## Critic (23 نوفمبر 2012)

سينامور , الكلام ده تقولوا فى مواقع التطبيل هيفرحوا بيك اوى, زى ما مرسى دلوقت سايب الناس وبكل غباء بيخطب اتباعه المطبلاتية وخايف ينزل التحرير 
المسألة مسألة وقت , شوية كدة والاخوان هيبقوا تعريف الفلول الجديد , لأنهم هيكونوا اتباع للرئيس التانى اللى هيتخلع, مرسى , ان شاء المولى !


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *الحرق والتخريب ليس في صالحهم ولن يضر الاخوان في شيئ*
> 
> *فهذا يؤكد صحة كلام وزارة الداخليه أنهم بلطجية مأجورين يسعو للتخريب فقط *
> 
> *ومن حق الحكومة وقتها أن تطبق القانون عليهم*


 *بلاش النبره الهايفه دى*
*البرادعى وحمدين وعمرو موسى وايمن نور  وعمر حمزاوى الخ*
*بلطجيه*
*طيب*
*الشيخ على ونيس *
*والشيخ البكليمى*
*والشيخ ابو سماعين ( اللى ميعرفش حاجه عن امه )*
*والطرف التالت ( الاخوان ) طبعا*
*يبقى ايه*
*ملائكه*
*مرسى لو راجل*
* كان اذاع الخطاب من الاستديوا بالتلفزيون  الوطنى وليس جنب سور الاتحاديه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ضرب حسن البرنس بالاسكندرية و تكسير سيارته المرسيدس الجديده*


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ترتيبات داخل رئاسة الجمهورية وجماعة الاخوان بالتخلص من عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير الدفاع فى الحكومة الجديدة التى سيتم تعينها بعد اقالة حكومة هشام قنديل . وتعيين عباس مخيمر وزيراً للدفاع حتى يضمن مرسي والاخوان عدم انقلاب الجيش عليهم فى اى لحظة . وللعلم عباس مخيمر كان هو راجل الاخوان فى الجيش وكان عضو بمجلس الشعب المنحل عن حزب الحرية والعدالة ورئيس لجنة الدفاع والامن القومي بالمجلس*


----------



## zezza (23 نوفمبر 2012)

فى رئيس فى الدنيا يطلع يقول "اللى بيخش حارة مزنوقة عشان يعملو حاجة غلط و انا شايفهم و كل الكلام ده  ." !! خطاب اخر بليغ من سى مورسى يا رب يكون الاخير ليه 
!!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*
نقلا عن التليفزيون المصرى .. حرق مقار الاخوان المسلمين فى كل من :
 1- بورسعيد
 2- الاسكندرية
 3- الاسماعيلية
 4- السويس
 5- اسيوط
 6- المنصوره
 وانباء عن هجوم على مقارهم بالمقطم وانسحاب الشرطه من تأمينها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*التراس اهلاوى يصل لميدان التحربر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام المقال أنه سيلجأ إلى دائرة رجال القضاء _ دائرة خاصة _ بمحكمة النقض، وذلك للطعن على قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى باستبعاده من منصبه.

وأكد النائب العام المقال فى حوار مطول تنشره صحيفة الأسبوع صباح الأحد المقبل، إن قرار عزله من منصبه غير دستورى وإن الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى جرى بموجبه عزله غير دستورى أيضا وأنه يتناقض مع قانون السلطة القضائية.

كما شدد النائب العام المقال على، أن قرار عزله يستند إلى أسباب سياسية، كما فجر فى حواره العديد من المفاجآت التى صاحبت القرار، حيث رد على كافة الاتهامات التى أثيرت حوله والمتعلقة بقضايا قتل المتظاهرين وقضايا الفساد وتزوير الانتخابات وغيرها من الأسباب التى أثيرت مؤخرا.*


----------



## grges monir (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *الحرق والتخريب ليس في صالحهم ولن يضر الاخوان في شيئ
> 
> فهذا يؤكد صحة كلام وزارة الداخليه أنهم بلطجية مأجورين يسعو للتخريب فقط
> 
> ومن حق الحكومة وقتها أن تطبق القانون عليهم*


هما دول البلطجية برضة
ولا الى بدافع عنة اللى عاوز يخلى نفسة وقرراتة فوق اى مسائلة وقانون ؟؟؟؟؟
فعلا بلهاء


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن قضاة الإسكندرية أنهم سينفذون غدا، قرار مجلس الإدارة بتعليق العمل بكافة محاكم ونيابات الإسكندرية والبحيرة، كما قرر النادى اللجوء إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا لإقامة دعاوى لإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى أصدره رئيس الجمهورية. 

اليوم السابع*


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* مصطفى النجار يكتب: رسائل إلى مرسى والإخوان والثوار*​ 
*"إذا أحسنت فأعينونى.. وإذا أسأت فقومونى"، بهذه الكلمات أطل علينا الدكتور مرسى عقب نجاحه فى الانتخابات الرئاسية، وتمثل بما قاله صحابة رسول الله (ص)، حين تولوا المسئولية، لذلك أكتب إليه هذه الكلمات، وإلى جماعته التى تقف وراءه، بعد أن تولوا مسئولية قيادة الوطن.*​*إلى الإخوان:*​*أولاً: من العار عليكم أن تصفوا الثوار الحقيقيين، ومن كانوا شرارة هذه الثورة، فى وقت تثاقل فيه آخرون، أنهم فلول وأعداء للثورة، لمجرد أنهم يعارضون قرارت الرئيس، التى يرون فيها خروجا على الشرعية وبداية لصناعة الاستبداد.*​*ثانياً: من التدليس أن تقولوا إن المختلفين مع قرار الرئيس يرفضون بعض الإيجابيات التى جاءت بقراراته، لذلك نعلنها بوضوح نحن مع تغيير النائب العام، ومع إعادة المحاكمات للوصول للقصاص، ولكننا لم لن نشرب السم فى العسل، ونتغاضى عما تم خلطه بهذه القرارت من كوارث لا يمكن قبولها من أى مواطن شريف يطمح فى الديمقراطية ويأمل فى مناخ سياسى جديد عقب الثورة.*​*ثالثاً: من المؤسف أن يستغل الرئيس سلطاته لدعم جماعته وحزبه فى الجمعية التأسيسية، التى اعترضنا جميعاً على تشكيلها من البداية، ولكن عاندتم الجميع، ومضيتم عكس الاتجاه، وأخرجتم لنا مسودات لا علاقة لها بما كنا نأمله فى دستور الثورة، وأخذتم المجتمع لمعركة وهمية حول الشريعة، وكأنها محل الخلاف، والحقيقة التى لا بد أن يعلمها الناس أنكم تريدون تمرير دستور يحتوى تقريباً على مضمون وثيقة السلمى التى اعترضنا عليها جميعاً فى يوم من الأيام، مع تشويه كامل لفصل السلطات الثلاث، حتى وصل بنا الحال أن نتباكى على الدساتير السابقة.*​*رابعاً: ما معنى تحصين مجلس الشورى الذى أجريت انتخاباته بنفس القانون الذى كان سبباً فى حل مجلس الشعب؟ وما معنى تحصين التأسيسية؟ هل نقوم بإلغاء القضاء حتى ترتاحوا، ولماذا لم نرَ هذا الحماس لتطهير القضاء كما تقولون أثناء انعقاد البرلمان السابق؟.*​*خامساً: تقولون إن الشورى من الشريعة، وتدعون إلى تطبيق الشورى بين الحاكم والشعب، فأين هذه الشورى التى طبقتموها حين ينفرد الرئيس بقرارات لا يحق له أخذها دون استفتاء الناس والرجوع للأمة؟ تطلبون منا أن نثق بالرئيس، وتقولون هذا استبداد مؤقت، حفاظاً على الثورة، والحقيقة أن الرضى بقليل الاستبداد يفتح الباب للاستبداد الدائم، ولو نزل الفاروق عمر، رضى الله عنه، ليحكمنا الآن ما منحناه هذه الصلاحيات المطلقة التى تتنافى مع الشريعة التى تملأون الدنيا بالحديث عنها وأنتم منها بعيد.*​*إلى الرئيس:*​*أولاً: انتخابك كرئيس لا يعطى لك الحق فى الخروج على الشرعية، التى أقسمت على احترامها، وخروجك عنها يسقط شرعيتك، لذلك ننصحك بالتراجع عن القرارات المرفوضة فوراً، وعدم العناد، فلن يستطيع أى سياسى شريف فى مصر أن يؤيدك فى هدم مؤسسات الدولة ونظامها، ومن يرتضى ذلك فهو خائن لهذه الثورة وهذا الوطن، ولن نكون أبداً ممن يصمتون عن الحق والتاريخ لن يرحم أحداً ممن ارتضى نفاقك والتطبيل لما تفعله لغرض أو هوى، وتذكر حديثك عن الستينيات ونقدك لها، وها أنت تعيدنا لمشهد الاعتداء على المستشار السنهورى ثم مذبحة القضاة وبدء مرحلة الاستبداد.*​*ثانياً: خلال شهورك القليلة فى الحكم، لم نرَ إنجازاً كبيراً لإدارتكم ووزارتكم تستطيع أن تستند عليه الآن وأنت تقرر أنك حامى الثورة والشعب، بل رأينا كوارث تكفى لإسقاط نظام كامل، مثل مجزرة أسيوط التى أزهقت فيها أرواح أطفال مصر، ولا تعتقد أن دعم أفراد التنظيم الذى تنتمى إليه كاف لك لكى تستأثر بما تفعل وأنت تلغى وجود الشعب بالكامل، مصر أكبر من جماعتك وتنظيمك وفكر القبيلة الذى أصبح سمة مميزة لهذه المرحلة.*​*ثالثاً: غير بطانتك التى ورطتك فى سقطات متتالية لم يتوقعها أحد، وإذا لم تكن تستشيرهم وهم أبرياء من هذه السقطات فمن الواجب عليهم أن يتحلوا بالكرامة والأخلاقية ويخرجون للشعب ويقولون له نحن مجرد ديكور فى مشهد بائس، ولن نستطيع أن نكمل هذا الهزل.*​*إلى الثوار والقوى الوطنية:*​*أولاً: بينوا للناس تفاصيل المشهد، حتى لا يدخل عليهم تدليس المدلسين الذين يلبسون الحق بالباطل، قولوا للناس إن الثورة فى خطر، وإن الديمقراطية التى مات أبناؤنا من أجلها تتآكل وتتعرض لاختبارٍ قاسٍ، إما أن تتجاوزه وإما أن نعلن إجهاض الثورة والعودة لعصور الظلام، فقضيتنا قضية أخلاقية وليست مجرد خلاف سياسى مع فصيل بعينه، نحن الآن ندافع عن المبادئ وعن بنية الدولة، ولن نسمح بهذا العبث وفاءً للشهداء الذين ماتوا من أجل أن يكون فى مصر دولة محترمة.*​*ثانياً: ابتعدوا عن العنف، ولا تستجيبوا للاستفزازات التى تريد إلصاق العنف بكم، أعلنوا براءتكم من أى شخص قد يلجأ للتخريب أو الحرق أو الاعتداء على الممتلكات الخاصة أو العامة، وأخرجوهم من بينكم إن اندسوا، نحن نخاف على هذا الوطن، ولن نسمح لأحد بإسقاط مصر أو إشعال فتيل الحرب الأهلية فيها، لن يتقاتل المصريون فيما بينهم، مهما تغابت السلطة أو خرج فصيل سياسى عن الإطار العام للدولة.*​*ثالثاً: توحدوا اليوم ولا تتأثروا بالدعاية السلبية التى تتهمكم بالتحالف مع الفلول، فهذه دعاية سمجة، كل مصرى اليوم مطالب بأن ينتفض ويجهر بالحق فى إطار سلمى ليحافظ على بنية الدولة والتوازن بين سلطاتها ومنع اختطاف الديمقراطية فى أى اتجاه.*​*يا رئيس الجمهورية، دماء المصريين فى رقبتك، أطفئ النار التى أشعلتها ولا تجر مصر لحرب أهلية يقتل فيها المصريون بعضهم البعض، بئس الحزبية وبئس الأيدلوجية التى تجعلكم تأخذون الوطن إلى هذا المنعطف، اتقوا الله فينا، وعودوا للشريعة التى تدعون إليها، فقد خرجتم عنها وانحرفتم، حفظ الله مصر من كل سوء.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*تواصلت حدة الغضب بين متظاهري أولتراس النادي المصري وبعض القوى السياسية ، حيث قام المتظاهرون بتسلق المواسير وصعدوا إلى الدور الثاني الكائن به مقر الجماعة وأنزلوا لافتة الجماعة وحزبها الحرية والعدالة.

 وسمع شهود عيان 4 طلقات نارية من داخل مقر الإخوان بغرض تفريق المتظاهرين ، فيما رد  المتظاهرون بإلقاء المولوتوف على مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة وأشعلوا النيران في أحد الإطارات إبتهاجا بالتظاهر ضد الإخوان وأعلنوا استمرارهم في التظاهر حتى إشعار آخر.
*


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الاتحاد الأوروبي يدعو مرسي إلى احترام العملية الديمقراطية 

( الشروق )



جنوب سيناء منقسمة.. مظاهرات مؤيدة للرئيس بالطور وأخرى معارضة بشرم الشيخ 


إصابة العشرات بعد تجدد الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي مرسي بأسيوط


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*  مرسى الان فى خطابة ورسالة الى الاقباط*​* 2012-11-23 16:38:35 ​ 




 ]
مرسى:أكرر رسالتى لكافة اقباط مصر وشعب مصر "اطمئنوا..لن أظلم أحد"

    من خطابة الان


*************
بتشائم لما الراجل ده يجيب سيرتنا 
​*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*وجه الداعيه عمرو خالد، رئيس حزب مصر كلمة لمحمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية قائلا "اتق الله فينا، لا خير فينا إن لم نقلها ولا خير فيك إن لم تسمعها.*
*ورفض حزب مصر برئاسة عمرو خالد الإعلان الدستورى، والذى يتضمن مواد توسع من صلاحيات رئيس الجمهورية إلى نطاق يفوق كثيراً ما كان ممنوحاً له من الشعب عند الانتخابات الرئاسية.*
*وأضاف فى بيان اليوم قائلا "إذا كان رئيس الجمهورية يقدر أنه يحتاج إلى هذه الصلاحيات ليصل بمصر إلى الاستقرار فإننا نرى إنه لا يملك أن يصدر قرارات ليحصل بها على هذه الصلاحيات، وإنما يحتاج أن يرجع إلى الشعب من خلال آلية الاستفتاء الشعبى والشعب هو صاحب الحق الوحيد فى أن يمنح رئيس الجمهورية مثل هذه الصلاحيات".*
*وأكد الحزب على إيمانه أن الديمقراطية هى الطريق السليم لتحقيق مستهدفات الثورة والنهضة وأن الديكتاتورية لن تأتى أبداً بخير مشددا على أن الرئيس محمد مرسى، يدرك أن الحاكم هو أجير عند الأمة وأن هذه القرارات التى أصدرها اليوم لا تتناسب مع هذا المفهوم الذى لا نشك أنه يؤمن به .*


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*قام عدد من شباب الشرقية قبل قليل بإلقاء الأحجار على مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وتحطيم زجاج واجهة المقر، بعد إلقاء بعض قاطني الشقق التي تعلو المقر الأحجار على الشباب.*
*وكان عشرات الشباب الذين ينتمون للأحزاب والحركات السياسية المدنية، مثل الدستور والوفد والجبهة الديمقراطية وحركة 6 أبريل، نظموا تظاهرة أمام مقر الجماعة بالزقازيق للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام متمثلا في رئيس الجمهورية، الدكتور محمد مرسي، وإسقاط الحكومة الحاليه برئاسة هشام قنديل وحل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، معترضين على القرار الذي أصدره الرئيس أمس، الخاص بالإعلان الدستوري، معتبرين أنه محاولة لفرض سيطرة وهيمنة الإخوان على مصر وكأن مصر أصبحت جزءا من الجماعة وليست الجماعة جزءا من مصر، بحسب قولهم.*
*وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "يا مبارك نام واتهنى.. أنت وراك أحفاد البنا" و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"عيش حرية إسقاط التأسيسية" و"محمد مرسي باطل.. هشام قنديل باطل.. التأسيسية باطل" و"علَّي وعلَّي وعلِّي الصوت.. نص الشعب مش هيموت".*
*وخرجت المظاهرة من أمام مبنى محافظة الشرقية في مسيرة إلى مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وتوقفت لأداء صلاة العصر ثم استأنفت سيرها عقب ذلك.*
*يذكر أن المحافظة لم تشهد اليوم أية تظاهرات لمؤيدي قرارات الرئيس، عكس مساء أمس الذي شهد مسيرات لتأييد القرارات بمختلف مراكز المحافظة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عبد المجيد محمود لـ "الوطن": لم أتقدم بطعن.. وأدرس كيفية الرد المناسب*







 
نفى المستشار عبد المجيد محمود أن يكون قد تقدم  بطعن على قرار  عزله كما رددت بعض المواقع، وأضاف في تصريحات خاصة لـ  "الوطن": لا زلت أدرس  كيفية الرد.


الوطن
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* 



*​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أعلن قضاة الإسكندرية أنهم سينفذون غدا، قرار مجلس الإدارة بتعليق العمل بكافة محاكم ونيابات الإسكندرية والبحيرة، كما قرر النادى اللجوء إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا لإقامة دعاوى لإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى أصدره رئيس الجمهورية.
> 
> اليوم السابع*



*يا ريت إضراب قضائي على مستوى مصر كلها*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ننشر  أسرار  أسباب إصدار الإعلان الدستورى الصادم وتوقيته.. معلومات وصلت  الرئيس تفيد  نية المحكمة الدستورية إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى لـ"مرسى"  الصادر فى 2  أغسطس.. وإعادة العمل بـ"مكمل المجلس العسكرى"

الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر 2012 - 16:05

*
*



الرئيس محمد مرسى​*​*كتب دندراوى الهوارى



معلومات حصل   عليها "اليوم السابع" من مصادر قريبة الصلة من مؤسسة الرئاسة، تكشف الأسرار   الحقيقية التى دفعت الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية إلى اتخاذ قرار   إصدار إعلان دستورى صادم مساء أمس الخميس، والذى أثار زوبعة كبرى.

وأشارت المعلومات إلى أن الإعلان الدستورى ضربة استباقية موجهة إلى المحكمة   الدستورية بعد المعلومات التى وصلت الرئيس تفيد أن المحكمة ستنظر فى   الثانى من ديسمبر المقبل ثلاثة قضايا مهمة، وفاصلة، أبرزها قضية حركها عدد   من السياسيين والنشطاء تطالب بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره "مرسى"  فى  الثانى من أغسطس الماضى والذى منح بنفسه لنفسه صلاحياته الحالية  التنفيذية  والتشريعية، وأن هذه الدعوى القضائية بعيدة عن دائرة ضوء  الإعلام.

وأوضحت المعلومات، أن الرئيس قرر توجيه ضربة استباقية دون الانتظار   للسيناريو الأسوأ فى حالة قيام المحكمة الدستورية باتخاذ قرار إلغاء   الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى فى الثانى من أغسطس، وإعادة   العمل بالإعلان الدستورى المكمل الذى أصدره المجلس العسكرى السابق، عشية   إعلان نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية، وما يستتبعه ذلك من عودة المجلس العسكرى   السابق بكامل أعضائه لممارسة مهامه قبل قرار الإطاحة بقياداته، وتعيين   الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزيرا للدفاع، والقائد العام للمجلس الأعلى   للقوات المسلحة.

مستشارو الرئيس، حسب المعلومات، فسروا نية المحكمة الدستورية، بإصدار فتاوى   قانونية تثير أزمة دستورية، وتسقط شرعية مرسى وتطيح بها خارج قصر   الاتحادية، وتعيد المجلس العسكرى القديم بكامل صلاحياته، كما جاءت فى   الإعلان الدستورى المكمل عشية إعلان نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية، ومن ثم   طالبوا الرئيس بالإسراع فى تجهيز إعلان دستورى جديد، يحصن شرعيته ضد   السيناريوهات المتوقعة من المحكمة الدستورية التى تنظر 3 قضايا محورية   أولها بطلان الجمعية التأسيسية، والثانية عدم شرعية مجلس الشورى، والثالثة   والأهم إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى المكمل الذى أصدره مرسى بنفسه لنفسه.

المعلومات التى وصلت إلى الرئيس، عن القضايا الثلاثة التى ستنظرها المحكمة   الدستورية العليا فى الثانى من ديسمبر المقبل فسرها مستشاروه، بأن هناك   نوايا للمحكمة باتخاذ قرارات ستهز عرش شرعيته، وسيتم توظيفها لصالح المجلس   العسكرى القديم، ولذلك قرر الرئيس عقد اجتماع عاجل مع وزير العدل، وعدد من   المستشارين ووزارات المجموعة التشريعية لبحث إيجاد وسيلة استباقية تحبط   نوايا المحكمة الدستورية العليا وتقليم أظافرها، وإبعاد النائب العام عن   الصورة تماما، وبعد اجتماع مطول تمكن من إعداد الإعلان الدستورى وصياغته   بالشكل الذى يقطع الطريق تماما ضد محاولات القانونيين والقوى السياسية من   الطعن عليه.

ومن جانبه قال المستشار ماهر البحيرى، رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، إن   المحكمة ستعقد جلساتها الشهرية التى من المقرر عقدها 2 ديسمبر المقبل فى   موعدها، وسيتم النظر فيها فى 15 دعوى بينها دعوتا الطعن على عدم دستورية   قانون مجلس الشورى وبطلانه ودعوى منازعة التنفيذ بالجمعية التأسيسية،   وستحكم المحكمة بما تراه حسب الدعوى، وما جاء بها من أسباب ودفوع.

اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*



    "الموندو" الأسبانية: الإعلان الدستورى كشف نوايا الإخوان الحقيقية
           سخرت صحيفة الموندو الأسبانية من الإعلان الدستورى الجديد، الذى أعلنه  الرئيس محمد مرسى أمس، الخميس، والذى يقضى بإعادة محاكمة رموز نظام الرئيس  السابق حسنى مبارك، وكل من عمل فى منصب سياسى أو تنفيذى فى عهده، والإطاحة  بالنائب العام عبد المجيد محمود، وحصن فيه الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور  المطعون فى قانونيتها، قائلة إنها خطوة نحو المجهول فى مستقبل مصر، كما أنه  أدى إلى انقسام الشعب المصرى بين مؤيد ومعارض، كما أنها قرارات "خطيرة"  تكشف النوايا الحقيقية من الإخوان المسلمين فى الهيمنة على البلاد وتدل على  وجود مصر الآن فى أيدى ديكتاتور جديد.

    وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن المعارضة المصرية "المفتتة" أخيراً ما تجمعت اليوم،  الجمعة، للوقوف أمام قرارات مرسى التى أثارت جدلاً واسعاً فى الشارع  المصرى مرددين من جديد "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".

    ولفتت الصحيفة إلى أن الإعلان الدستورى الجديد لمرسى أظهر النوايا  الحقيقية للإخوان المسلمين فى الهيمنة على البلاد، خاصة أنه منح نفسه حق  اتخاذ أى إجراءات وتدابير تجاه أى خطر يهدد ثورة 25 يناير أو حياة الأمة أو  الوحدة الوطنية أو سلامة الوطن أو يعوق مؤسسات الدولة عن أداء دورها وأن  ما يصدر عنه من قرارات غير قابل للطعن، وهناك مخاوف من أن تكون مظاهرات  اليوم دامية.

    وأوضحت الصحيفة أن بموجب الإعلان الجديد تكون القرارات السابقة عن رئيس  الجمهورية منذ توليه السلطة فى 30 يونيه الماضى وحتى نفاذ الدستور وانتخاب  برلمان جديد "نهائية ونافذة بذاتها غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأى طريق وأمام  أى جهة، كما لا يجوز التعرض لقراراته بوقف التنفيذ أو الإلغاء، وتنقضى جميع  الدعاوى المتعلقة بها والمنظورة أمام أى جهة قضائية".  

    اليوم السابع      ​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

شفيق على "تويتر": مرسى يستغل منصبه فى تصفية حساباته مع  النائب العام.. ويمثل تهديدًا لأمن مصر القومى.. قرارات الرئيس تهدر أى  شرعية له
  قال الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح السابق لانتخابات الرئاسة،  إن رئيس الجمهورية يهدر أى شرعية له، بعد أن أقدم على تصرف غير مسبوق فى  تاريخ مصر أو أى بلد يؤمن بالحد الأدنى من الديمقراطية.

وأضاف شفيق عبر سلسلة من التغريدات المطولة بموقع التواصل  الاجتماعى "تويتر": "لهذا فإنه يريد أن ينزع عن القضاء المصرى صلاحياته،  وأن يقصى شرفاءه، وأن يشوه كل مستقل فيه لصالح من يطيع أوامره ويصدر أحكاما  بأمره".

ولفت شفيق إلى أن قضاء مصر حصنها التاريخى والقانونى، وهو  سلطة مستقلة تحقق التوازن ضد البطش والعدوان على الحريات، ويمثل حجر عثرة  فى وجه طغيان الرئيس وإخوانه، ويدخل الدولة فى صراعات نرجو الله ألا تتحول  إلى شرر يشعل النار فى المجتمع كله، ويعزل قضاة مصر عن أن يمارسوا القانون  ويسحب منهم استقلالهم.

وتابع شفيق قائلا: "إنه بهذا يهدر فرصة تاريخية لاستيعاب  تيارات الإسلام السياسى فى المنظومة الديمقراطية المصرية ويتسبب فى الفصل  الحاد بينها وبين القوى المدنية".

وقال شفيق: " أصبح الدكتور مرسى، ليس بهذا الإعلان وحده،  وإنما بعديد من قراراته، يمثل خطرا حقيقيا على الدولة المصرية ويهدد الأمن  القومى المصرى".

وواصل شفيق هجومه على الرئيس مرسى قائلا: "لم يتعلم الدرس  حين أجبرته المحكمة الدستورية على الرجوع عن قراره الخاطئ بإعادة البرلمان  وأجبرته سلطة القانون على بقاء النائب العام فى موقعه".

واستطرد شفيق قائلا: "لقد قوض أركان الحكم وابتلع صلاحيات  سلطاته وتحول إلى انفراد مطلق بالسلطة وأهان 90 مليون مصرى وانصرف عنهم إلى  مايشغله من طمع فى مزيد من السلطة".

وقال شفيق: "يظنون أننا أمة من الرعاع سوف نتلقى ما تقذف به  السلطة، نسمع ونطيع، كما اعتادوا أن يفعلوا داخل جماعتهم وحتى وصلوا  للسلطة".

وشدد شفيق على أن هذا الإعلان الصادر عن رئيس مطعون فى  شرعية انتخابه يمثل طغيانا وتجبرا يعبر عن استهانة شديدة بقيمة المصريين  وعقولهم وكبريائهم.

وقال شفيق: "لقد جعل من نفسه بموجب هذا النص الشائه والمشوه  مخلوقا غير أرضى لا يمكن نقده أو مقاضاته أو مراجعته أو محاسبته بأى صورة  من الصور".

وأضاف شفيق: "بينما يتاجر الدكتور مرسى بدماء الشهداء، لم  يكلف نفسه أن يصدر قرارا لكى يعين أسر شهداء فاجعة منفلوط على ما ألم بهم  وعلى ما صابهم فى أبنائهم، بدلا من أن يقضى وقته فى مواجهة مشكلات البلد من  ارتفاع الأسعار والبطالة، فإنه يستثمر الوقت فى تدبير المؤامرات  والانقلابات تحت الغطاء القانونى".

واتهم شفيق الرئيس مرسى أنه يستغل كونه رئيسا لكى يصفى  حساباته مع النائب العام، ومع سلطة القضاء المستقل، ويتجاهل المطالب  اليومية للمصريين، ويهدد الأمن القومى للبلد.

واختتم شفيق قائلا: "بقدر ما تؤثر تصرفاته على مصير سيناء،  فإنه يشعل فتنة فى مصر وبين أبنائها من أجل تحقيق مصالح سياسية خاصة،  وتحويله إلى حاكم مقدس لا يمس".

اليوم السابع
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*فيه الخير 
************

**  مرسى يتذكر اطفال اسيوط الان ويعوضهم !!!*​* 2012-11-23 16:42:25 ​ 




    واسى مرسي ضحايا حادث قطار أسيوط خلال خطابه في الاتحادية وأكد أنه صرف   لذويهم تعويضات، وقال أنه يتضامن بـ "30 ألف جنيه من مال الدولة و20 ألف   للمصاب"

    من حطابة الان​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مقرر الأمن القومي بـ«التأسيسية»: قرارات مرسي تقطع الأمل في عودة المنسحبين











* * 














قال الدكتور محمد محيي الدين، مقرر لجنة الأمن  القومي  بالجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، إن الإعلان الدستوري والقرارات التي  أصدرها  الرئيس محمد مرسي، الخميس، تجبر القوى المدنية الموجودة بالجمعية  على  الانسحاب، وتقطع الأمل في عودة المنسحبين، بعد أن كان البعض منهم في  طريقه  للعودة، بحسب تأكيده.* *

وأضاف في تصريحات لـ«المصري اليوم»، الجمعة، إنه لا  صوت  يعلو فوق صوت الدستور الجديد بعد انسحاب القوى المدنية، سيخرج باسم  حزبي  «الحرية والعدالة» و«النور»، متسائلا: «هل سيستُغل غياب القوى  المدنية،  لتمرير ما رفضنا تمريره من قبل في الدستور».* *

وأشار إلى أن الهيئة العليا لحزب «غد الثورة»، الذي  يمثله  في الجمعية، ستتخذ قرارا، السبت، بشأن موقف أعضائها من البقاء في  الجمعية  أو الانسحاب منها.* *

وتابع: «قرارات مرسي افتقدت للدستورية والقانونية،  ولا  يمكن قبولها من أي وطني، ولا يمكن أن نقبل ما رفضناه من جمال  عبدالناصر،  وأنور السادات، و حسني مبارك، من محاولات التعدي على القضاء».* *

وتعجب «محيي الدين» من تحصين مجلس الشورى من الحل،  موضحا  أن تحصين الجمعية التأسيسية من «ليس حلا سليما»، وكان الأصوب أن يعيد   الرئيس تشكيلها ويضم إليها بعض الشخصيات من خارجها.


المصرى اليوم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أبريل المنوفية لمرسي : قادرين نخلعك زي مبارك
 


  		الجمعة, 23 نوفمبر 2012 17:31     




 
حركة  


         المنوفية : عماد خلاف:     
 	حذرت حركة "6 " أبريل الجبهة المستقلة بالمنوفية الرئيس  مرسي ، مؤكدين  أنهم سوف يعملون علي إسقاط أي ديكتاتور ينوي التحكم في  الشعب والوطن ولا  يمكن قبول فرعون أخر بسلطات وصلاحيات واسعة.
 	كما أكدت الحركة من خلال بيان لها أنها سوف تكون  الشرارة  الأولي التي  ستسقط الرئيس مرسي كما فعلت مع المخلوع مبارك إذا لم  يتراجع عن الإعلان  الدستوري الأخير، مضيفة أن الشعب عندما أختار مرسي كان  علي أساس صلاحيات  محددة وأنه علي رأس الجهاز التنفيذي وليس من حقه أن  يتدخل في السلطة  القضائية أو التشريعية وأن أصدارة القرارات وتحصينها من  الطعن عليها أو  المعارضة وكأنه يحول مصر الي عزبة للجماعة.
 	كما أكد البيان أن الرئيس وجماعته وحزبه يقومون بالتصالح  مع نظام مبارك  ولن تحدث محاكمات عادلة لقتله الثوار وأن كل ما يفعله وكما  أننا لا نريد  نائب عام فاسد لا نريد رئيس ديكتاتور والنائب العام الجديد  بتعيين من مرسي  سوف يكون محامي عند مرسي يأخذ منه الأوامر ويأتمر بأمره  لذلك سوف نقف لك  بالمرصاد حتي تعود في قراراتك.





الدستور
* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*هااااام من «قنديل» الان* 
​ 
*«قنديل» يترأس اجتماعًا أمنيًا بحضور وزيري الدفاع والداخلية لبحث الأوضاع الجارية*











 
















ترأس الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء،  الجمعة،  اجتماعًا أمنيًا لبحث الأوضاع في ضوء المظاهرات التي شهدتها أنحاء  متفرقة  من ميادين القاهرة وبعض مناطق الجمهورية عقب قرار الرئيس مرسي  بالإعلان  الدستوري الجديد.

وقال مصدر مسؤول بمجلس الوزراء إن الاجتماع حضره  الفريق  عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، وأحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية،  ووزراء  التنمية المحلية والمرافق والشباب.

وتم خلال الاجتماع استعراض تقارير وزارة الداخلية  عن مجمل  الأوضاع وأهم المرافق الحيوية التي تم التأكيد على زيادة تأمينها  من خلال  التنسيق بين الشرطة والجيش.

وعقب الاجتماع قام وزير الداخلية بتفقد محيط مجلس  الوزراء  ومجلس الشعب والتقى بعدد من القوات الموجودة وطالبهم بضبط النفس  خلال  المظاهرات طالما أنها تلتزم بالإطار السلمي.

كان الرئيس محمد مرسي، أصدر إعلانًا دستوريًا  جديدًا،  الخميس، يتضمن إعادة محاكمة رموز النظام السابق حسب قانون حماية  الثورة،  بالإضافة إلى قرارات بتعيين نائب عام جديدًا بدلًا من عبد المجيد  محمود،  النائب العام السابق، وتحصين اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور ومجلس  الشورى،  وتحصين الإعلانات الدستورية والقوانين والقرارات الصادرة عن رئيس   الجمهورية بحيث تكون غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأي طريق وأمام أي جهة.

المصرى اليوم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل من البابا تواضروس حول الموقف النهائي بعد الإعلان الدستوري
2012-11-23 17:52:20​* *




* *
البابا تواضروس يعقد اجتماعًا مغلقًا مع ممثلي الكنيسة بالتأسيسية لبحث الموقف النهائي بعد الإعلان الدستوري* *

كتب: جرجس توفيق علمت الأقباط متحدون- أن البابا تواضروس  الثاني عقد إجتماعا صباح اليوم مع ممثلي الكنيسة بالجمعية التأسيسية  للدستور بالمقر البابوي بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية في حضور الأنبا  باخوميوس مطران البحيرة واللجنة القانونية التي ضمت د.سوزي عدلي ناشد عضو  مجلس الشعب السابق ،والنائبة السابقة مارجريت عازر لبحث الموقف النهائي من  التأسيسية في ظل متغير الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي أمس.  وقال مصدر كنسي أن الإجتماع الذي لم ينته حتى الآن سيعلن الموقف النهائي  بعد عرض تفاصيل المواد الخلافية على البابا تواضروس الثاني يذكر أن الكنيسة  قد أعلنت انسحابها من الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور قبل يومين من تجليس  البابا تواضروس الثاني ،باعتبار أن الدستور لايعبر عن الهوية المصرية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*"البرنس" ينفى الاعتداء عليه.. ويؤكد: أقوم بجولة بشوارع الإسكندرية*

*الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر 2012 - 17:51*





حسن البرنس​​*الإسكندرية- جاكلين منير*



*نفى د. حسن  البرنس – نائب محافظ الإسكندرية – الاعتداء عليه أو على سيارته، مؤكدا أنه  فى جولة حاليا لتفقد شوارع الإسكندرية فى ظل ما تشهده من مظاهرات واشتباكات  أمام مقرات حزب الحرية والعدالة بالأزاريطة والإبراهيمية وسيدى جابر.

كانت أنباء قد ترددت حول اعتداء المتظاهرين على د. حسن البرنس بالضرب أثناء استقلال سيارته وتحطيمها.*


*اليوم السابع

******************
كده هو قال انه  كويس 
بس مجابش سيره عربيته المرسيدس الجديده 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتابت المتظاهرين بشارعي محمد محمود وقصر العيني، حالة من الغضب عقب خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي، بعد أن وصفهم بأنهم بلطجية، يتعدون على الشرطة​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمرو فراج مؤسس شبكه رصد اليوم على حسابه بالفيسبوك
 يتحدث عن حماس وعن المليشيات ويتسائل متى تظهر الجماعات هذه للقضاء على حمدين والبرادعى وعمرو موسى !!*​


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ده ملخص الخطاب للى مش فاهم
 لو كل الرجال اصبحوا رجلاً واحداً و كل الاشجار اصبحت شجرة واحدة و كل البحيرات اصبحت بحيرة واحدة و كل الفؤوس اصبحت فأساً واحداً ثم جاء الرجل الواحد و امسك
 بالفأس الواحدة وضرب الشجرة الواحدة ضربة واحدة فوقعت الشجرة الواحدة﻿ في البحيرة الواحدة اكيد هيحصل طرطشة كبيرة اوى.......اوى.........اوى*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخوان:من يعارض قرارات مرسي فهو يبيع دم الشهداء


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل الناشط السياسي جورج أسحاق، إلى ميدان التحرير، ودخل شارع محمد محمود حاملا في يده قنبلة مسيلة للدموع فارغة، من فوارغ القنابل التي كنت تلقى على المتظاهرين في أحداث الأيام الماضية.*
*وطالب إسحاق، في تصريح خاص لـ "الوطن"، أنه يجب وقف الاشتباكات التي تدور في محمد محمود فوراً، وسحب الداخلية وقوات الأمن المركزي من المدارس في محيط شارع محمد محمود، مؤكداً أنه رأى عناصر من الداخلية ترتدي الزي المدني، وتقوم باستفزاز المتظاهرين بإشارات غير أخلاقية.*
*وأشار إسحاق، أنه جاء اليوم لميدان التحرير، معلناً رفضه للإعلان الدستوري، الذي أصدره الرئيس أمس، مشيراً إلى أن جميع القوى السياسية، ستشارك في مليونية اليوم بمسيرات عديدة لرفض قرارات الرئيس.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*




    القوى الإسلامية تساند قرارات الرئيس: نحذر من استهداف ثورتنا وتغيير هويتها الإسلامية

    خاص الأقباط متحدون أصدرت القوى الإسلامية بيان تساند فيه قرارات الرئيس  ونص البيان كالتالي: علماء ودعاة مصر من كافة القوى والتيارات الإسلامية  الذين اجتمعوا اليوم في ملتقى العلماء والدعاة الذي نظمته الهيئة الشرعية  للحقوق والإصلاح لمناقشة مسودة دستور مصر – قد استقبلوا ببالغ التقدير  والتأييد قرارات السيد رئيس الجمهورية التي جاءت بعد طول انتظار ومطالبات  حثيثة من شعب مصر لمواجهة الفساد ورموزه، ولمواجهة المخاطر التي تهدد الوطن  كله وتهدد مسيرة ثورته، مع ثقتنا في أن السيد الرئيس لن يستخدم الإجراءات  الاستثنائية إلا في حدود الضرورة القصوى. ويعلن هؤلاء العلماء والدعاة عن  دعمهم التام لكل هذه القرارات ويدعون شعب مصر كله للالتفاف حول الرئيس  ودعمه بكل سبل الدعم الممكن. كما يحذر علماء مصر من أي محاولة لزعزعة  استقرار مصر واستهداف ثورتها وتغيير هويتها الإسلامية، ويعلنون وقوفهم أمام  تلك المحاولات بكل حزم, والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدي السبيل، والله نسأل  أن يوفِّق رئيس الجمهورية إلى ما فيه صلاح البلاد والعباد. مرفق صورة من  توقيع علماء ودعاة مصر على البيان أ.د علي أحمد السالوس رئيس الهيئة  الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح أ.د محمد عبدالمقصود نائب رئيس الهيئة الشرعية  للحقوق والإصلاح د محمد حسان نائب رئيس الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح د  سعيد عبدالعظيم نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية وعضو أمانة الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق  والإصلاح د ياسر برهامي نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية محمد حازم صلاح أبو  إسماعيل د محمد يسري إبراهيم حسين الأمين العام للهيئة الشرعية للحقوق  والإصلاح د صفوت حجازي عضو رابطة علماء أهل السنة وعضو مجلس أمناء الهيئة  الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح أ.د سعيد عبدالله حماد عضو مجلس إدارة الدعوة  السلفية علي عبدالحميد حاتم عضو مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية الشيخ مصطفى  دياب عضو مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية الشيخ خالد فوزي صقر عضو لجنة الفتيا  بالهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح م عبدالمنعم الشحات عضو مجلس إدارة الدعوة  السلفية أ.د عمر عبدالعزيز قريشي عضو مجلس أمناء الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق  والإصلاح د مازن السرساوي قسم الحديث بكلية أصول الدين جامعة الأزهر وحيد  عبدالسلام بالي عضو مجلس شورى العلماء د صفوت عبدالغني حزب البناء والتنمية  هشام محمد برغش عضو لجنة الفتيا بالهيئة الشرعية فضيلة الشيخ أحمد النقيب  محمد عبدالوهاب حسن الكردي رئيس مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية بالجيزة د جمال  أحمد السيد المراكبي عضو مجلس شورى العلماء د جمال سعد حاتم المتحدث  الإعلامي باسم جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية د نشأت أحمد الأمين العام  المساعد للهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح د محمد رجب محمد عضو لجنة الفتيا  بالهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح أ.د جمال عبدالهادي عضو الهيئة الشرعية  للحقوق والإصلاح د عطية عدلان رئيس حزب الإصلاح أ.د عبدالرحمن إبراهيم فودة  عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية دار العلوم جامعة القاهرة محمد مصطفى أحمد عضو  مجلس أمناء الهيئة الشرعية أحمد يسري إبراهيم جلال السيد أحمد مرة خالد  عبدالكريم محمد مصطفى محمد مصطفى الخولي على طه علي غلاب حسام عباس خضر  محمد السيد لبيب سامح طه قنديل عادل العزازي أسامة إبراهيم حافظ شهاب الدين  محمد أبو زهو جامعة الأزهر الشريف عصام محمد عبدالتواب محمود عفيفي محمد  عبدالواحد كامل عضو لجنة الفتوى بالهيئة الشرعية شعبان درويش عادل نصر سعيد  محمد أبو حجر أشرف عبد المنعم عضو الجبهة السلفية

    الاقباط متحدون  ​**


 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
تحذير وتهديد من القوى الإسلامية فى بيان لها ​*[/COLOR]


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*كواليس الليلة الأولى للنائب العام المصري الجديد*

*



* 

* نشرت "بوابة الأهرام" تفاصيل وكواليس ليلة دخول النائب العام الجديد   المستشار طلعت عبد الله لمكتبه، وسط أجواءاتسمت بالإثارة وحملت الكثير من   المفاجآت والمشاهد المثيرة.  

البداية كانت عندما حضر المستشار طلعت عبد الله فى سيارة رمادية اللون،   وسط حراسة مشددة من رئاسة الجمهورية، وتوجه النائب العام الجديد إلى مكتبه   وكانت المفاجأة أن المكتب مغلق، وأن جميع الموظفين قد غادروه. * *

واضطر النائب العام للعودة والانتظار بمكتب رئيس مباحث دار القضاء  العالى  وظل جالسا لفترة فى الوقت الذى منعت قوات الأمن الأشخاص من الدخول  لدار  القضار.  * *

وظل النائب العام منتظرا بمكتب رئيس مباحث دار القضاء العالي أكثر من 4   ساعات وبدأ الأمن يستدعي سكرتارية المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب   العام السابق، للقيام بفتح المكتب لتسهيل دخول المستشار طلعت عبد الله،   النائب العام الجديد. * *

فى ذلك الوقت حضر إلى دار القضاء المسشار عادل السعيد رئيس المكتب  الفنى  للنائب العام ودخل فى مفاوضات مع المستشار طلعت عبدالله، النائب  العام  الجديد، بعدها تم فتح مكتب النائب العام، بمقر دار القضاء العالي،  ودخل  المستشار عبدالله، وبدأ "السعيد" في استخراج الأوراق والمتعلقات  الخاصه  بالمستشار عبدالمجيد محمود. * *

حدث ذلك وسط هتافات من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمون كان تدوى فى أرجاء   دار القضاء، أبرزها الشعب يريد محاكمة عبد المجيد.. و"المرة دى بجد مش   هنسيبها لحد". * *

استدعى النائب العام التليفزيون المصري للتسجيل ، من داخل مكتبه، بينما   منع مراسلي الصحف الحكومية والخاصة من الدخول أو التسجيل معه، وتم السماح   للتليفزيون المصري فقط، ولم تستغرق عملية التسجيل سوى دقائق، وعق إذاعة   التسجيل، أعداد المتظاهرين المتواجدين أمام دار القضاء العالي، فور انتهاء   النائب العام الجديد من إلقاء كلمته المسجلة بالتليفزيون المصري. * *

وغادر المستشار طلعت عبدالله، النائب العام الجديد، مكتبه بمقر دار  القضاء  العالي، في حراسه أمنيه مشددة من رئاسة الجمهورية، ورافقه المستشار  عادل  السعيد، المتحدث الرسمي باسم النيابة العامة، وذلك من الباب الخلفي  لدار  القضاء فى حوالى الساعة الثانية صباحا، وتم وضع حراسة مشددة على مكتب   النائب العام. 			 			 							*


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرون يحرقون مقر جماعة الإخوان في الإسكندرية واشتباكات عنيفة بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه في عدد من المحافظات*





 


 أعلن التلفزيون المصري أن متظاهرين أحرقوا مقار لحزب الحرية والعدالة،  الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان، في 3 محافظات مصرية، مشيراً إلى وقوع  إصابات بين مؤيدي الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي، ومعارضيه في عدد من المحافظات.

وأكد مراسل "العربية" قيام متظاهرين بحرق مقر جماعة الإخوان في الإسكندرية،  اليوم الجمعة، فيما دارت أيضاً اشتباكات عنيفة بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه في  بعض المحافظات، بجانب الإسكندرية، مثل المحلة وأسيوط والسويس. 

واقتحم نشطاء مناهضون للرئيس مرسي، مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة في منطقة محطة  الرمل بمدينة الإسكندرية الساحلية، نقلاً عن شاهد أبلغ وكالة رويترز. 

وأضاف الشاهد أن نشطاء ألقوا كتباً ومقاعد من شرفة المقر وسط هتافات تقول  "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، في إشارة إلى محمد  بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين. 

وتابع أن اقتحام المقر، الذي أعقب اشتباكات بين مؤيدين لمرسي ومناهضين له  في مكان قريب، تم وسط غياب كامل للشرطة. وأسفرت المعارك عن إصابة 10 أشخاص  بجروح. 

استقالة مساعد مرسي سمير مرقص 

ومن جهة أخرى، تقدم مستشار مساعد الرئيس للتحول الديمقراطي، سمير مرقص، باستقالته، وقال إنه علم بقرارات مرسي من التلفزيون. 

تظاهرات مناهضة في التحرير ومؤيدة بـ "الاتحادية" 

وإلى ذلك، أفاد مراسل "العربية" في القاهرة بأن الآلاف من المتظاهرين بدأوا  بالتوافد إلى ميدان التحرير وسط القاهرة، منددين بالقرارات التي اتخذها  الرئيس مرسي، ورافعين هتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" و"ارحل ارحل ارحل". 

ويهدف المتظاهرون والقوى المدنية والسياسية إلى إظهار قدرة القوى غير الإسلامية على الحشد، وعلى منافسة الإخوان في التنظيم. 

وكان المتظاهرون قاموا في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، بإغلاق  ميدان التحرير. وفي المقابل، رد الإخوان على طريقتهم، بالدعوة إلى التظاهر  بالقرب من قصر الاتحادية تأييداً لمرسي. 

وأفاد مراسل "العربية" بأن حركة التوافد "الإخواني" تبدو أشد، إذ تقاطر  الآلاف حتى الآن، ما يظهر أن الجماعة أكثر قدرة - أقلها حتى الساعة - على  الحشد والتنظيم، 
ولفت إلى أن مؤيدي مرسي سيحاولون الحشد قدر الإمكان للتأكيد على شرعية  قراراته، والدعم الشعبي الذي يحظى به، ويتوقع أن يستمر التظاهر حتى المساء.

دعوة القوى السياسية ضد "الانقلاب" 

ورفضت قوى سياسية قرارات مرسي ومطالبته بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري الجديد،  محذرة إياه من أن شرعيته ستكون في حكم المنتهية شعبياً ودستورياً ما لم  يتراجع عن هذا الإعلان فوراً. 

وقالت القوى في بيان تلاه نقيب المحامين، سامح عاشور، إن المصريين لم  يتصوروا أن يختصر الرئيس السلطات الثلاث في شخصه، ويمهّد للحكم بالأحكام  العرفية والطوارئ. 

إلى ذلك، أعلن ائتلاف أقباط مصر المشاركة في التظاهرات. وقال بيان الائتلاف  إنه "مع تراجع أعمال الحكومة المصرية والاهتمام بشؤون دول خارجية على حساب  الشأن الداخلي، فإنه تقرر الانضمام إلى القوى السياسية في رفضها قرارات  مرسي الأخيرة".


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصحف الأمريكية ... قرارات الرئيس مرسى تصنع فرعونا جديد*

*



* 
*
*
* هكذا رأت الصحف الأمريكية الصادره اليوم الجمعة القرارات السياسية التي   أصدرها الرئيس محمد مرسى مساء الخميس، وجاءت بعد ساعات من تحقيقه لانتصار   سياسى على الساحة الدولية بتحقيق وقفا لإطلاق النار بين فصائل المقاومة   الفلسطينية وإسرائيل فى قطاع غزة. 	وقالت صحيفة "لوس أنجلوس تايمز" إن  الرئيس مرسى وسع صلاحياته بشكل كبير  مساء الخميس بشكل مذهلة من شأنها أن  يضعف السلطات القضائية ويحرره من  الإشراف القضائى وسط المكائد السياسية  التى تعصف بأكبر دول العالم العربى  سكانا، وجاءت "القرارات الجرئية" والتى  أثارت غضب زعماء حركة الحقوق  المدنية، بعد يوم من نجاجه في التوصل لاتفاق  لوقف إطلاق النار في غزة،  مشيرة إلى أن الخطوة تجعل مرسي- الذي يحمل  بالفعل السلطتين التنفيذية  والتشريعية- قوة في نهاية المطاف في بلد ليس  لديه برلمان ولا دستور.
 	وأضافت إن المرسوم الرئاسي -الذي لا يزال يمكن الطعن فيه من قبل المحكمة   الدستورية العليا- يحصن الجمعية التاسيسية المكلفة بصياغة الدستور ويتهمها   العلمانيين بالسعي لفرض الشريعة الإسلامية من الحل.
 	وقال محمد البرادعي المدير السابق لوكالة الطاقة الذرية: "مرسي اغتصب   اليوم جميع سلطات الدولة ونصب نفسه فرعون مصر الجديدة.. إنها ضربة قوية   للثورة سيكون لها عواقب وخيمة".
 	وتابعت إن مرسى أمر أيضا بإعادة محاكمات مسئولى النظام السابق الذين   حوكموا خلال عهد النائب العام السابق عبد المجيد محمود الذى واجه انتقادات   كثيرة لعدم سعيه بقوة لمحاكمة فعلية لأعضاء النظام القديم.

 	وأوضحت الصحيفة إن استراتيجية مرسى في الأشهر الأخيرة كانت تهميش  المحاكم،  بما في ذلك العديد من القضاة الذين تم تعيينهم من قبل مبارك،  مرسى يعتبر  السلطة القضائية -التى حلت العام الجاري البرلمان- تعطل انتقال  البلاد إلى  الديمقراطية. 
 	ولكن دعاة الحقوق المدنية يقولون إن مرسي وجماعة الإخوان يسعون لإضعاف   مؤسسات الدولة لتوسيع سلطتهم، فمرسوم مرسي يعني أن جميع الإجراءات التي   يتخذها حتى تتم الموافقة على الدستور لا تخضع للمراجعة القانونية".
 	ونقلت الصحيفة عن نبيل عبد الفتاح، الخبير القانوني مع مركز الأهرام   للدراسات السياسية والاستراتيجية قوله:" قرار مرسي محاولة للسيطرة تماما   على سلطات الدولة، مما يدل على أن مصر لا تزال في حالة اضطراب وعدم استقرار   سياسي.. إنه أصبح الحاكم في كل شيء، قبضته على السلطتين التشريعية   والتنفيذية أمر خطير وغير مقبول تماما".
 	وأضاف إن ما فعله مرسي غير دستوري وببساطة صراع جديد بين السلطة  التنفيذية  والسلطة القضائية، والمحكمة الدستورية العليا ستحكم بأن هذا  المرسوم غير  دستوري".
 	واتفقت صحيفة "واشنطن بوست" مع نظيرتها "تايمز" في أن هذه القرارت تصنع   ديكتاتور جديد، وقالت إن الرئيس مرسي منح نفسه قوى جديدة واسعة النطاق، وقد   اثار موجة انتقادات واسعة في البلاد، مشيرة إلى أن تلك القرارات صدرت بعد   نجاح اتفاق وقف إطلاق النار.
 	وأضافت إن جماعة الإخوان تقول إن قرارات مرسي تدابير لازمة لضمان عودة البلاد كاملة للديمقراطية.
 	وقال جهاد الحداد، أحد كبار مستشاري الإخوان :"هذا المستوى من الحصانة   لمراسيم رئاسية لم يسبق له مثيل في الواقع، ولكن ضروري، ومحكومة بإطار زمني   ينتهي مع انتخاب برلمان جديد، لكنه أثار مخاوف بين العديد من النشطاء   الليبراليين الذين سبق وشعروا بالقلق من أن مرسي اتخذ خطوات كثيرة   استبدادية خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الماضية منذ أن عصف بالمجلس الأعلى للقوات   المسلحة.
 	وأوضحت الصحيفة إن الردود الدولية على هذه القرارات غير واضحة حتى الآن، حيث لم يصدر رد أمريكي. 			 			 							إقرا أيضا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الجزيرة مباشر" تركز فى تغطتيها ومن بثها أمام قصر الاتحادية والذى بدأ الآن وتنقل بشكل أقل على ما يحدث فى التحرير والقصر العينى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*كدااااااااااااااااااااااااب

العريان: لا صحة للاعتداء على مقرات حزب الحرية والعدالة بمحافظات القناة
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*من على منصة الاتحادية.. البلتاجي يهدد بحل المحكمة الدستورية العليا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*بيفكركم بحاجه المووع ده 

إحباط محاولة هروب 35 متهم من سجن أبو صوير بالإسماعيلية
*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

لليوم الرابع في أحداث محمد محمود
الموقف يزداد تعقيدا .. و"الليسيه" خط الدفاع عن الداخلية
اللواء عابدين : ما يحدث هدفه تخريب مصر
الجماعة الاسلامية .. محاولة لإجهاض الثورة    كتب  موسي الكومي وأحمد جمعة :





        لليوم الرابع علي التوالي تتجه الأنظار نحو شارع محمد محمود حيث استمرت  الاشتباكات المتقطعة والتراشقات بالحجارة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن  المتمركزة داخل مدرسة "الليسية" التي يحتشد داخلها جنود الأمن المركزي.  
أدت الاشتباكات الي تحطم معظم زجاج نوافد المدرسة وبعض من النوافذ  الخشبية جراء استهداف المجندين ومحاولة إبعادهم عن محيط المدرسة التي تصل  مبانيها من شارع محمد محمود حتي شارع الشيخ ريحان حيث مبني وزارة الداخلية.  
كما أدت الاشتباكات وإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف تجاه المدرسة الي احتراق المبني الخارجي وهو المبني الخاص بأمن المدرسة.  
كما اشتعلت النيران في أحد الأكشاك بجوار مدرسة الليسية بالاضافة  لاشتعال النيران في الاشجار العتيقة التي يصل عمرها لعشرات السنين أمام  مدخل المدرسة.  
وللمرة الثانية يفر معظم سكان شارع محمد محمود من شققهم السكنية بسبب الاشتباكات وإلقاء الغازات المسيلة للدموع وأصوات ضرب النار.  
أكد بعض المتواجدين من الأهالي أن الحياة أصبحت لاتطاق في ذلك الشارع  بسبب الاشتباكات المستمرة مع الشرطة والمتظاهرين والتي يسقط فيها عشرات  الجرحي علي مدار اليوم.  
وتحول شارع منشأة الفضل الموازي لشارع محمد محمود الي ثكنة عسكرية  واحتله عدد كبير من شباب صغير السن يقومون باعداد زجاجات المولوتوف بعد  احضارها في جراكن كبيرة بموتوسيكلات يقودها ملثمون يسلمون تلك الزجاجات  لفرق الرماية التي تستهدف تجمعات الأمن المركزي.  
في الوقت الذي يقف فيه المئات من المتظاهرين من شباب صغار السن يقذفون  الجنود بالحجارة يقف أيضا المئات من جنود الأمن المركزي بشارع الشيخ ريحان  لصد أي هجوم من جانب المتظاهرين.  
أحد ضباط الأمن المركزي برتبة نقيب رفض ذكر أسمه قال إن المتظاهرين  حاولوا أكثر من مرة الهجوم علي وزارة الداخلية وهدموا أجزاء من الحائط  الخرساني الموجود بشارع يوسف الجندي وتتعامل معهم قوات الأمن باستخدام  القنابل المسيلة للدموع فقط.  
أكد الضباط أن وجود المجندين بداخل مدرسة الليسية يعتبر حائط ضد هجوم  المتظاهرين علي وزارة الداخلية ويحول دون اقتراب المندسين والبلطجية الي  داخل المدرسة العتيقة وعدم سرقة منشآت المدرسة.  
من ناحيتهم نظم العشرات من طلاب مدرسة الليسية وقفة احتجاجية بميدان  التحرير محذرين من المصير الأسود لمبني المجمع العلمي وطالبوا جنود الأمن  المركزي بالابتعاد عن مدرستهم لان المتظاهرين والبلطجية يحاولون حرق  المدرسة لابعاد المجندين عنها.  
رفع الطلاب لافتات كتبوا عليها "الشرطة المفروض تحميها مش تكسر فيها..  مدرسة ليسية الحرية مش ثكنة عسكرية.. مدرستي مش هتشترك في عمل إجرامي ضد  المدنيين.. مدرستي أول مدرسة فرنسية تنادي بحرية التعبير".  
وصرح اللواء أحمد زكي عابدين وزير التنمية المحلية بأن مايحدث في محمد محمود من اشتباكات غير مفهوم وغير مقنع وهدفه تخريب مصر.  
وطالبت الجبهة السلفية وحزب النور الرئيس محمد مرسي التدخل لوقف  الاشتباكات والتحقيق الفوري في الأحداث واقالة وزير الداخلية. وحمل بيان  الجبهة وزارة الداخلية مسئولية مقتل أحد المتظاهرين.  
وأعلنت الجماعة الاسلامية أن مايحدث هو محاولة لاجهاض الثورة واسقاط الرئيس المنتخب من الشعب واسقاط الجمعية التأسيسية.
*الجمهوريه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *كدااااااااااااااااااااااااب
> 
> العريان: لا صحة للاعتداء على مقرات حزب الحرية والعدالة بمحافظات القناة
> *​



* الاخوان تحمل وزاره الداخليه مسئوليه حرق مقراتها في عده محافظات 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*زهران: لن نرحل من الميدان إلا بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري*

                                            2012- م  05:27:24 الجمعة 23 - نوفمبر                                
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*إنجي خليفة -أحمد طنطاوي *

            زهران: لن نرحل من الميدان إلا بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري

            أكد أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة قناة السويس، جمال زهران،  أنه شارك في مليونية الإنذار الأخير بميدان التحرير، للتأكيد على استمرار  الثورة.

            وقال: "لن نرحل من الميدان إلا بعد إسقاط الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس مرسي".
            تابع:  "هذا الإعلان الدستوري باطل وما بنى على باطل فهو باطل".
الأخبار


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أمين تنظيم الكرامة: قرارات مرسي استهزاء بالشعب*


*الفنان خالد النبوي: قرارات مرسي عقيمة ولكني لست مع رحيله*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرسي: الموجودون فى محمد محمود بلطجيه مأجورون يمولهم المال الفاسد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*                             الرئيس يحرض على القضاه ويهدر دم المتظاهرين*

*



* *                             مرسي في الاتحادية                         *

*                                                                                    - أميرة إبراهيم                         * 
*                         نشر:                         23/11/2012 6:24 م                          – تحديث                         23/11/2012 6:26 م                      *
*مرسي: الموجودون فى محمد محمود بلطجيه مأجورون يمولهم المال الفاسد*
*مرسى: أحكام القضاء كانت تعرف قبل موعدها باسبوعين*
* الجزيره تنقل خروج مرسي لانصاره وضرب المتظاهرين فى التحرير فى نفس الوقت*
*مرسي يلوح بجزرة تداول السلطه ويلمح بتحفيف اموال المعارضه*

*محاطاً بالأعلام السوداء للجماعات الجهادية وإعلام فلسطين وسوريا، خرج  الرئيس محمد مرسي من وراء اسوار قصر الاتحاديه واعتلى منصة الاخوان موجهها  كلمه قال انها للامة المصرية، لكنه استخدم المنصه لشن هجوم جديد على القضاه  بعد أن داس على القانون ببلدوزر الاعلان الدستورى بمساعدة وزير العدل.*
*وقبل لحظات من ظهوره كان مرسي قد اصدر اوامر بتفريق المتظاهرين  المحتشدين فى التحرير حيث نقلت عدسات الجزيره مشهد خروج الرئيس للمنصه  وبجانبه مشهد امطار الميدان بالقنابل المسيله للدموع ومطاردة جنود الشرطه  للمتظاهرين من شارع القصر العينى وحتى ميدان التحرير.*
*حاول مرسي فى بداية كلمته ان يبدو مستعدا للتواصل مع المعارضين فغازلهم  من جديد بجزرة تداول السلطه ليلعب على مطامع القوى السياسيه ولوح بان  الاستقرار سيأتى بتداول السلطه ثم لجأ للتذكير بحالة الفساد والظلم وانعدام  العداله الاجتماعيه قبل الثوره، وقال اننى عشت هذه الحاله معكم ثم حاول  استمالة المعارضه نافيا اقصاءها او الاستئثار بثمار الثوره مؤكدا انه لا  يمكن لفصيل ان يزعم انه كان صاحب القياده وحده فى الثوره وان الـ 20 مليون  الذين احتشدوا فى ميادين مصر من فصيل واحد واضاف ان الثوره كانت تعرف  اهدافها وحققت بعضها وبقى البعض ما زلنا منتبهين ونعمل لتحقيقه.*
*ثم انتقل للمعارضة التى حاول فى كلمته الارتجالية أن يفصلها بين معارضة  لا تقلقه، ويسمح بها من منطلق أنه صاحب السلطة الوحيدة ومعارضه فاسده تضم  القضاه الذين مازال منهم من يتأمر حتى الان على مكتسبات الثوره ويعلمهم  وسيتصدى لهم.*
*وقال: لا يقلقنى وجود معارضون بل اريد معارضه حقيقيه فنحن اصحاب اسهم  متساويه فى هذا الوطن وهو سفينه قدر لى الله ان اقودها بارادة الشعب لذا لا  استطيع ان اغض الطرف عمن ارى انه يمثل خطرا على اهداف الثورة.*
*ثم صعد مرسي من نبرة التهديد والحده مستخدما ايحاءات لربط معارضيه  بالنظام القديم وقال «من واجبى ان امضى فى مسيرة الثوره وان امنع كل  المعوقات التى ترتبط بالماضى الذى نكرهه».*
*واشار الى ما يحطث فى محمد محمود وقال المعارضين المخلصين غير البلطجيه  الذين يضربون الشرطه الان، ولا يمكن ان نسمح للمال الفاسد الذى جمع فى زمن  سابق ان يؤجر البلطجيه ويعتدون على المؤسسات، سيطبق القانون الجديد لحماية  الثوره وساضع حطا للمال الفاسد الذى جمع من اموال الشعب بالسرقه والفساد.*
*واشار الى استبداده بسلطه التشريع وقال لم اسع لامتلاك سلطة التشريع  وكلكم تعرفون انى حاولت ارجع مجلس الشعب لكن وقفوا بالطريقه ومستخدمين  الغطاء الذى يتصورون انه يحميهم، وهم ثلاثه يتصورون انى لا اراهم او لاننى  اغض الطرف هؤلاء كانوا تبع مين«فهتف المؤيدون: مبارك» وسأل بشكل درامى:  كانوا بيعيطوا بالدموع لمين؟ «هتاف: مبارك».*
*وواصل هجومه الصاروخى على القضاه متهمهم بالفساد وقال: عندما اري معكم  بوضوح ان حكم المحكمه يعلن قبل الجلسه باسبوعين او  ثلاثه ويقول الذين  يحتمون بمظلة القضاء انهم سيحلون مجلس الشورى  لابد من محاسبة المنفلتين  ولابد من اعمال القانون على الجميع وانا اولهم.*
*ثم اشار الى معارضيه فى الخارج ربما فى اشاره الى الفريق احمد شفيق الذى  يطعن فى شرعيته كرئيس امان القضاء وقال: هؤلاء الذين يختبئون فى الخارج  ويتصل بمن فى الداخل ليحركوهم هؤلاء يريدون ان يضيعوا الفرص على مصر وساقف  لهم بالمرصاد، ويلمح مرسي للنائب العام الذى عزله قائلا: لدينا الان نائب  عام جاد لكل المصريين الذين هنا والذين فى التحرير.*
*وفجأه يقفز مرسي الى ملف ما سماه شهداء القطار ويعلن تضامنه معهم بمنحهم  30 الف جنيه للمتوفى و20 الف للمصاب، ولم يحدد هل يتضامن معهم من جيبه  الخاص ام من جيب الجماعه ام من جيوبنا.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* #اخبار_مصر | الامم المتحدة تنقلب على مرسى .. و تشير الى ان الاعلان الدستورى الجديد انقلاب على سيادة القانون وحقوق الانسان #ENN 

 أعربت نافي بيلاي مفوضة الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان اليوم عن قلقها من  التبعات الخطيرة المترتبة على الإعلان الدستوري الجديد الذي أصدره الرئيس  المصري محمد مرسي.
 وأفاد المتحدث الرسمي باسم مفوضة الأمم المتحدة، في  بيان له: "يساورنا قلق عميق بشأن التداعيات الهائلة المحتملة لهذا الإعلان  على حقوق الانسان وسيادة القانون في مصر".

 وأضاف: "نخشى أيضا من  إمكانية أن أن يؤدي هذا الى وضع مضطرب للغاية على مدى الأيام القليلة  القادمة بدءا من اليوم"، لافتاً إلى أن مكتب بيلاي قد يصدر بيانا شاملا في  وقت لاحق اليوم الجمعة أو غدا السبت.
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن استقالة عدد من مستشاري الرئيس بسبب الإعلان الدستوري الجديد
2012-11-23 18
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





09 






    	ترددت أنباء قوية عن اعتزام عدد من مسشتاري الرئيس محمد مرسي الـ 17  تقديم  استقالاتهم غدا السبت في مقر الرئاسة بمصر الجديدة، وذلك احتجاجا  على صدور  الإعلان الدستوري الجديد.  	ومن المقرر أن يقوم الدكتور سمير  مرقص مساعد الرئيس للتحول الديمقراطي  بتقديم استقالته مكتوبة غدا، بينما  ترددت أنباء غير مؤكدة عن اعتزام كلا من  سكينة فؤاد وفاروق جويدة، تقديم  استقالاتهما أيضا.لا

	الوطن *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصطفى الجندي: «عز» اسقط مبارك و«المرشد» يسقط مرسي*

*الجمعة 2012/11/23 6:40 م*






النائب مصطفى الجندي​





*محيط - عبد الناصر إبراهيم:
قال مصطفى الجندي النائب السابق أن ما  تم اليوم في ميدان التحرير هو عوده  للشرعية الحقيقة التي  نادى بها  الثوار في ثورة يناير المجيدة ونرفض بشدة قرارات  رئيس الجمهورية في  الإعلان الدستوري ولا نقبل القفز على شرعية القانون وشرعية الشعب.

وأضاف الجندي في تصريح خاص لشبكة  الإعلام العربية «محيط» أن  الشعب الذي اسقط مبارك كفيل أن يسقط  مرسى  بقولة «اسقط عز مبارك واليوم المرشد  يسقط مرسي» ونرفض كل المؤامرات التي  تفرض علينا بحكم ديكتاتوري جديد صنعته الثورة ولم يسير على مبادئ الثورة  وتحقيق أهدافها.

وأكد الجندي ومن هنا ميدان التحرير الشعب سيقول كلمته ونحن  مستمرون في التصعيد والتظاهر السلمي من اجل إرساء دولة القانون وتحقيق  العدالة الاجتماعية الحقيقية ليست الشعارات وعلى الجميع التكاتف من أجل  نهضة الوطن ولا نقبل بمبارك آخر مهما كان السبب.  




المحيط*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر | باسم يوسف : ديكتاتور مؤقت.. وماله ما إحنا عايشين في وطن مؤقت برضه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*                 مجلس الوزراء يصدر بيانًا بعد قليل بشأن أحداث اليوم بالقاهرة والمحافظات








* * 


يصدر مجلس الوزراء بعد قليل بيانًا بشأن  أحداث اليوم، التي شهدتها القاهرة والمحافظات خلال التظاهرات المؤيدة  والمعارضة للإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي أمس.

يأتي هذا البيان بعد الاجتماع الذي عقده الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء  مع اللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية وعدد من الوزراء لمتابعة تطورات  الأحداث.

صدى البلد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*باسم يوسف: الدربنوخ الدربنوخ، كنا ثوار ووصلنا فلول، إوعى تنزل مع الفلول ده، على أساس إن الحكومة والداخلية والمحليات من الصحابة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مراسل CNN لو إستمر الوضع بمصر على هذا النحو، سيعلن الجيش الأحكام العرفيه وفتره إنتقاليه جديده وإعادة الإنتخابات مره أخرى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*اكبر صفحة ساخرة على الفيسبوك اساحبى تنفجر بالصور سخرية من مرسى بعد القرارات
2012-11-23 18:57:07​* *




* *




* *





* *





* *





* *





* *





* *





* *





* *





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأزهري ساخرًا من موسى وصباحي والبرادعي: "الاستهبال عنوان المرحلة"

كتب : محمد كامل وسعيد حجازيمنذ 4 دقائق* *
طباعة





محمد سعد الأزهري​* *
هاجم القيادي  السلفي محمد سعد الأزهري، قيادات القوى المدنية وقال إن إطلاق مصطلح القوى  السياسية على مجموعة أفراد كانوا "كالشيطان الأخرس عندما أصدر المجلس  العسكرى إعلانا دستورياً قبل إعلان نتيجة انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية بساعات،  هو أمر غير لائق بالمرة".* *
وأضاف في بيان له  "عندما يصبح عمرو موسى وزير خارجية نظام مبارك ثورياً، وحمدين صباحى عاشق  القذافى وبشار مناضلاً، ومحمد البردعى المرضي عنه أمريكياً وطنياً، وتهانى  الجبالى حبيبة سوزان رمزاً للاستقلال، وأحمد الزند حبيب النائب العام  المخلوع رمزاً للشجاعة، إذا الاستهبال هو عنوان المرحلة".* *
وركز الأزهري  هجومه على كل من يحيى الجمل ورفعت السعيد وسامح عاشور، وقولهم إنهم سيقفون  أمام الديكتاتور مرسي، "على أساس أن مبارك بالنسبة لهم كان من أولياء الله  الصالحين" حسب نص البيان.* *
وأكد الأزهري أن  "إفشال تحركات المناهضين للإعلان الدستورى، يستوجب على الشعب أن يدرك أن  اللحظة الحاسمة أصبحت قاب قوسين أو أدنى، وعلى النائب العام الجديد أن  يتحفنا بفتح ملفات النظام القديم مما يجعل الشعب مدركاً لحقيقة هؤلاء"* *


الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*                             سكينة فؤاد تتقدم باستقالتها اعتراضا على إعلان مرسي الدستوري*






                                                      سكينة فؤاد                         


                                              نشر:                         23/11/2012 7:34 م                          – تحديث                         23/11/2012 7:39 م                      
                                              تقدمت الكاتبة سكينة فؤاد، مستشارة الرئيس  مرسى، باستقالتها اليوم الجمعه، اعتراضاً على الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره  الرئيس أمس، والذى يعبر عن ديكتاتورية الرئيس.
 وتعتبر سكينة فؤاد ثانى شخصية تتقدم باستقالتها بعد الدكتور سمير مرقص، مساعد الرئيس لشؤون التحول الديمقراطى.
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*بيان من هشام قنديل 
    2012-11-23 19:43:14        





  مجلس الوزراء: الإعلان الدستورى لم يضف صلاحيات جديدة للرئيس
           عقد رئيس مجلس الوزراء هشام قنديل اجتماعاً وزارياً محدوداً لمتابعة  الموقف الحالى، وما صدر أمس الخميس من إعلان دستورى وقرارات بقوانين  وقرارات رئاسية.

    وأوضحت الحكومة، فى بيان لها مساء اليوم الجمعة، أن الإعلان الدستورى لم  يضف سلطات جديدة لرئيس الجمهورية، وأن وجود السلطة التشريعية بيد الرئيس  كان نتاجاً لحل مجلس الشعب للأسباب المعروفة.

    وأضاف البيان، أن إنهاء حالة تركز السلطة إنما يكون بالإسراع فى وضع دستور  ينظم العلاقة بين السلطات، وما يتبعه من انتخابات برلمانية فى أقرب وقت.

    وذكر البيان أن ما تم تحصينه من قرارات هو الإعلانات الدستورية، وما يتصل  بها بهدف تحصين وضع الدستور المؤقت لحين الانتقال لوضع دستور دائم، وهو ما  لا يمس حقوق وحريات المواطنين، وإزاء كل ذلك فإن الحكومة تتابع التطورات  السياسية بدقة، وتعيد التأكيد على التزامها بحماية كافة المتظاهرين  والمعبرين عن آرائهم بطريقة سلمية أياً كانت آراءهم السياسية أو انتماءاتهم  الحزبية.

    وتابع: ترى الحكومة ضرورة التواصل مع كافة القوى السياسية القادرة على  تهدئة الأمور، وإعلاء المصلحة العليا للوطن، وتؤكد الحكومة على التزامها  بحماية وتأمين كافة المنشآت الهامة مع توجيه رجال الأمن بالتحلى بالصبر  وأقصى درجات ضبط النفس فى التعامل مع المتظاهرين وضبط مثيرى الشغب الذين  يقومون بالاعتداء على السيارات والمنشآت واتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية  حيالهم.

    اليوم السابع         ​**

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل من البرادعى وصباحى وموسى غدا
2012-11-23 19:39:30​* *




* *
أكد الدكتور وحيد عبد المجيد أن المجموعة القيادية لجبهة  الإنقاذ الوطنى ستعقد اجتماعا مغلقاً غدا صباح السبت، لبحث الخطوات  التصعيدية تجاه الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى أمس  الخميس، وانتقدته جميع القوى الوطنية بصفته تمهيدا لخلق ديكتاتور جديد.* *

وأشار عبد المجيد إلى أن المجموعة القيادية للجبهة تضم  شخصيات سياسية، أبرزها محمد البرادعى وحمدين صباحى وعمرو موسى وعبد الجليل  مصطفى ومحمد أبو الغار.* *

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*شفيق عبر "تويتر": مرسي يهدد أمن مصر القومي*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*  عاجل شاهد من انسحب من التأسيسية اليوم *
*2012-11-23 20:06:17* 

*



*
*      رسميًا.. عبدالعليم داوود ينسحب من التأسيسية.. ويعلن: أرفض استبداد الحاكم

             أعلن محمد عبدالعليم داوود، وكيل مجلس الشعب السابق، وعضو الجمعية  التأسيسية للدستور، انسحابه من الجمعية احتجاجا على قرارات الرئيس محمد  مرسي فيما يتعلق بتحصين قراراته.* *

        أضاف داوود أنه منذ 4 أيام وفي أثناء حضور الجمعية التأسيسية أعلن تمسكه  بالمواد المعنية بالشريعة الإسلامية، وقال: "أعلنت أيضا أننى ضد المواد  التي تجعل من الحاكم ديكتاتورا وفرعونا".* *

        وأشار إلى أن قرارات الرئيس الأخيرة، هي قرارات تجعل من الحاكم ديكتاتور،  وأضاف: "قراري بالانسحاب جاء إرضاءً لضميري الذي كان من قبل يحارب النظام  السابق، واليوم أرفض استبداد الحاكم".* *

        الاهرام       * ​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*




كشف  الدكتور سمير مرقص، مساعد رئيس الجمهورية لشئون التحول الديمقراطي،   أنه  كتب استقالته من منصبه كمساعد للرئيس بالفعل، وأنه سيرسلها خلال ساعات   إلى  رئاسة الجمهورية، اعتراضا على الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس   محمد  مرسي بالأمس وما تبعه من قرارات. 
وقال  مرقص في تصريح   لـ"بوابة الأهرام" :إنه اتخذ قراره بالاستقالة لأن الرئيس  ومسئولي مؤسسة   الرئاسة لم يستشيروه في أي شيء بخصوص تلك القرارات ولم  يبلغوه بها قبل   صدورها مشيرا إلى أنه علم بها من التليفزيون وفوجيء بها  مثله مثل أي   مواطن. 
وأضاف  مرقص إنه قبل منصبه كمساعد للرئيس   للتحول الديمقراطي كي يكون له دور  ومشاركة في عملية التحول الديمقراطي   بالبلاد، ولكن ما حدث من تجاهله وعدم  استشارته يخالف جميع الأعراف   والتقاليد والمنطق ويخالف للملف الذي يتولاه  ولا يوجد به أي ديمقراطية   ويمثل عودة للوراء. 
وأشار  إلى إنه بعد إرسال استقالته رسميا   للرئاسة سيعلن تفاصيلها للرأي العام،  مؤكدا أنه اتخذ قراره بالاستقالة فور   صدور قرارات الأمس ولا رجعة في  قراره. ​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*                             مصدر قضائى بالدستورية: كلام الرئيس يحمل إتهام وتخوين لقضاة المحكمة*

*



* *                             المحكمةالدستورية                         *


*                         نشر:                         23/11/2012 8:30 م                          – تحديث                         23/11/2012 8:31 م                      *
*وصف مصدر قضائي بالمحكمة الدستورية كلام الرئيس  محمد مرسي في خطابه اليوم عن المحكمة أمام قصر الاتحادية، بأن به اتهاما  وتخوينا صريحين لقضاة المحكمة بالمؤامرة علي الشعب وتسريب الأحكام.*
*وأشار إلى أن كل ما صدر عن المحكمة رسميًا هو تحديد جلسة لنظر القضايا  المقامة بشأن قانون تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور أو قانون انتخاب  مجلس الشوري ومن الطبيعي أنه حينما تتحدد جلسة رسمية أن تعلنها المحكمة حتي  يعلم الرأي العام بموعد الجلسة ويتابع.*
*وتابع أنه لم يتحدث أحد عن صدور أي حكم من عدمه، موضحاً أنه إذا فهم  البعض خطأ أن توصية تقرير هيئة المفوضين للمحكمة وأوصي ببطلان قانون  انتخابات مجلس الشوري على أنه حكم تم تسريبه فهو لا يعرف شيئاً عن تفاصيل  عمل المحكمة، لأن توصية هيئة المفوضية تعتبر رأياً غير ملزم للمحكمة، وقد  تأخذ به أو لا حسب ما يقضي قانون المحكمة الدستورية.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أمام اجتماع الهيئة الاستشارية للرئاسة          

                                                              أيمن الصياد: استقالتى على مكتب الرئيس غدًا                           









                                   أيمن الصياد مستشار الرئيس​ 
                                                                           القاهرة – الأناضول :                                               الجمعة , 23 نوفمير 2012 20:26              
               قال أيمن الصياد، عضو الهيئة الاستشارية للرئيس محمد مرسي،  إنه ينسق  حاليًا مع أعضاء الهيئة للاجتماع غدًا السبت؛ من أجل البحث عن  حلول للخروج  من الأزمة الحالية التي تفجرت في أعقاب قرارات وإعلان دستوري  أصدره مرسي.
        وأوضح "الصياد" في تصريحات له اليوم أن الاجتماع سيحضره سمير مرقص  مساعد  الرئيس لشؤون التحول الديمقراطي، الذي قال في وقت سابق إنه سيتقدم   باستقالته غدا احتجاجًا على عدم استشارة الرئيس له في القرارات التي أصدرها   مؤخرًا.
      وأضاف "الصياد": "لا توجد حتى الآن حلول للخروج من المشهد، لكن لابد  من  الوصول لحل، لأن ما يحدث الآن مشهد لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال القبول   باستمراره".
      وكشف مرسي مساء أمس عن بنود إعلان دستوري أصدره مساء اليوم وحصن  بموجبه ما  يصدر عنه من قرارات وإعلانات دستورية، وعدَّل قانون تعيين  النائب العام،  وتضمن قرارًا بإعادة محاكمة المتورطين في جرائم قتل وإصابة  ثوار 25 يناير  2011. كما أصدر قرارين بإقالة النائب العام وتعيين طلعت  إبراهيم نائبًا  عامًا جديدًا، ومنح شهداء ومصابي الثوري معاشًا  استثنائيًا.
      وأدت هذه القرارات إلى خروج مظاهرات مؤيدة ومعارضة لها في عدد من محافظات الجمهورية.


الوفد
*​


----------



## oesi no (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*"من يتخلى عن حريته خوفاً على أمنه، لا يستحق حرية ولا يستحق أمناً." (بنجامين فرانكلين)*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر  | النائب العام المُقال "عبد المجيد محمود" : قمت بالطعن علي اقالتي وتم  اقالتي بعد أن تقدمت لدي مستندات تؤكد اشتراك الإخوان في قتل المتظاهرين. 

*




​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

خبر غير مؤكد بعد
*عاجل ضباط مديرية امن الاسكندرية برفضون النزول لمواجهة الثوار ويحبسون مدير الامن في مكتبة ويرفضون النزول للتعامل مع المتظاهرين*


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

اخبار_مصر | 

الامم المتحدة تنقلب على مرسى .. و تشير الى ان الاعلان الدستورى الجديد انقلاب على سيادة القانون وحقوق الانسان #ENN 

أعربت نافي بيلاي مفوضة الأمم ال...متحدة لحقوق الإنسان اليوم عن قلقها من التبعات الخطيرة المترتبة على الإعلان الدستوري الجديد الذي أصدره الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي.
وأفاد المتحدث الرسمي باسم مفوضة الأمم المتحدة، في بيان له: "يساورنا قلق عميق بشأن التداعيات الهائلة المحتملة لهذا الإعلان على حقوق الانسان وسيادة القانون في مصر".

وأضاف: "نخشى أيضا من إمكانية أن أن يؤدي هذا الى وضع مضطرب للغاية على مدى الأيام القليلة القادمة بدءا من اليوم"، لافتاً إلى أن مكتب بيلاي قد يصدر بيانا شاملا في وقت لاحق اليوم الجمعة أو غدا السبت.


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

من الاوراق التى تم القائها من مقر الحرية و العدالة بالاسكندرية
خصم 20 % على فاتورة الكهرباء

يرفعوا اسعار الكهربا علي المواطنين الغلابة وياخدوا هما خصم 20%


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*



والدة الشهيد خالد سعيد وأخته الآن في ميدان التحرير ,
علشان الخرفات اللي قالت ان أم الشهيد خالد سعيد بتؤيد قرارت مرسي ! *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عااااجل .القبض على فلسطيني بالتحرير بحوزتة صور متفجرات

قامت مجموعة من شباب حركة "حبيبتي يا مصر" بالقبض على أحد المخربيين، بميدان التحرير, وعند تفتيشه وجدوا معه جواز سفر فلسطيني صادر من غزة، ومعه خريطة بمداخل ومخارج ميدان التحرير،

ووجدوا على الهاتف المحمول الخاص بيه صور لمتفجرات, وعندما حاول الهرب قبضوا عليه, وسلموه لشرطة المتحف المصري.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ملابس حريمي داخل مقر الحرية والعدالة بالاسكندرية




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*استغاثه من ثوار مدينة المنصورة

الحقوووووووووووووووووونا
 مذبحه حقيقيه بشارع الجلاء بمدينه المنصوره
 حوالى 3000 متظاهر من التيار الشعبى وبعض القوى السياسيه المتظاهره الان بشارع الجلاء بمدينه المنصوره ويحاصرهم قوات الامن المركزى والشرطه ومدرعات الامن وهجوم بلطجيه عليهم بالسيوف والاسلحه ومن فوق المنازل هناك بلطجيه يضربون المتظاهرين*


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ابراهيم الهضيبى حفيد مرشد الاخوان الأسبق انتخبت مرسي حتى لا يعيد شفيق انتاج النظام السابق فوجدت مرسي يفوق الطاغوت والجبروت للنظام السابق


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل سي بي سي 
قطع الكهرباء عن العمارات التي بها القنوات وكاميرات البث 
والان البث عن طريق الانترنت *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*بيان وتوضيح من والدة الشهيد خالد سعيد وأخته ننقله كما هو بناء على طلبه زهرة بعد انتشار تصريحات غير صحيحة على لسان والدتها:

إن ما يصدر عن الرئيس من قرارات غير قابلة للطعن من أى جهة او إيقاف التنفيذ من أى جهة فإن ذلك يمثل إعادة انتاج لديكتاتور جديد لم تشهده مصر من قبل حتى فى عهد مبارك كذلك فيما يتعلق بالجمعية التأسيسة وانقضاء كل الدعاوى المتعلقة بها فإن ذلك يعد تدخلا فى شؤون القضاء اما بخصوص النائب العام فإنه وبالرغم من أن تغييره كان مطلبا ثوريا ولكنه لن يرجع حقوق الشهداء ولن يستطيع استرجاع الأدلة التى تم طمسها فى كل القضايا بدءا من خالد سعيد وحتى الآن ونرفض أى استغلال لاسم والدة خالد رحمه الله لأننا لم نصدر أى تصريحات بخصوص قرارات الرئيس سوى هذا التوضيح وأننا سنكون غدا بميدان التحرير اعتراضا على القرارات التى أصدرها ودعما للثوار واستكمالا للثورة التى لم يتحدث الرئيس في قراراته عن أهم مطالبها وهو الإصلاح الجذري لوزارة الداخلية والتي قامت الثورة اعتراضا على ممارساتها ولا عن الحكومة الفاشلة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجماعة تعد قائمة لـ 500 شخصية من معارضيها  لاعتقالهم*




















   11/23/2012 - 19:14






  كتب: 
  حسام السويفي


    علمت البديل من مصادر مطلعة داخل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أن الجماعة أعدت قائمة  تضم 500 شخصية من معارضيها لاعتقالهم خلال الساعات القادمة، بينهم قاده لحركات  سياسية دعت لمليونية اليوم، وتضم أيضا عددا من الصحفييين والإعلاميين المناهضين  لحكم الجماعة والدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية، وتضم أيضا من الحركات الثورية  المشاركة في أحداث محمد محمود الأخيرة مثل حركة جنود الثورة، وحركة نضال .
 وكشف المصدر ان الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام للجماعة والمهندس خيرت الشاطر  نائب المرشد اصدرا اوامرهما لشباب الجماعة برفع درجة الاستعداد والتاهب القصوي  استعدادا لمواجهة المتظاهرين المهاجمين لمقرات الجماعة وحزب الحرية والعدالة في عدد  من المحافظات منذ مساء امس .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*خارجية فرنسا: قرارات الرئيس مرسى "لا تذهب فى الاتجاه الصحيح"

                           الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر  2012 - 20:09





                             فيليب لاليوت المتحدث باسم الخارجية الفرنسية                         
 باريس (أ ف ب) 


 
اعتبرت وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية، الجمعة، أن القرارات التى   اتخذها  الرئيس المصرى محمد مرسى الخميس لتعزيز صلاحياته على حساب السلطة   القضائية  لا تذهب "فى الاتجاه الصحيح".

وقال المتحدث باسم الخارجية الفرنسية، فيليب لاليوت، فى مؤتمر صحافى: "بعد    عقود من الدكتاتورية فإن الانتقال السياسى والديمقراطى لا يمكن أن يتم   خلال  أسابيع ولا خلال أشهر. وفى هذا الإطار فإن الإعلان الدستورى الذى   أصدره  البارحة الرئيس المصرى كما أعلن لا يبدو لنا أنه يذهب فى الاتجاه   الصحيح".

وأضاف المتحدث الفرنسى، "منذ بدء الثورة دعمنا من دون أى تحفظ وفى كل المجالات انتقالا سياسيا يكون متطابقا مع تطلعات الشعب المصرى".

وتابع، "كما قلنا إن هذا الانتقال يجب أن يؤدى إلى إقامة مؤسسات ديمقراطية متعددة تحترم الحريات العامة".

وقال المتحدث أيضا: "وفى إطار هذه المبادئ الأساسية لدولة القانون هناك بالطبع استقلالية السلطة القضائية".

كما دعا الاتحاد الأوروبى الرئيس المصرى إلى التقيد بـ"العملية الديمقراطية".

وقال المتحدث باسم الخارجية الفرنسية، إنه من المقرر أن يجرى تشاور بين    الدول الأوروبية حول الوضع فى مصر. وأضاف، "بالطبع إنه موضوع سنبحث فيه    أيضا مع السلطات المصرية فى إطار روابط التعاون التى تربطنا منذ بدء    الثورة".


اليوم السابع* 
​ ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*.‎6A.N.N | شبكة 6 ابريل
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 عااااااااااااااااااااجل للاهمية 
بعد قطع الانترنت والكهرباء كليا عن ميدان التحرير الاخوان يقومون بترتيب جريمة كبرى فى حق الشعب المصرى ...
 نداء من ضابط شرطة ..........
 اخوانى الثوار برجاء سرعة الأبتعاد عن مداخل ميدان التحرير و كذا الأبتعاد عن جميع المنشآت الهامة بمحيط الميدان مثال وزارة الداخلية ومجلسى الشعب والشورى والوزراء
 حيث هدد احد قيادات الجماعة بأنه ستتخذ الجماعة اجرءات بأخلاء الميدان اعتبارا من الساعة 8 ان لم يتم اخلائه وهذا معناه انه قد تستعين الجماعة بعناصر من حماس والميليشيات الخاصة بهاء للأعتداء على المتظاهرين وهذا معناه وهنا تستفيد الجماعة برفع السخط الشعبى ضد الداخلية مما سيمكنها من الأطاحة بمن تبقى من شرفاء تلك الوزارة ثانيا تتمكن من اخلاء الميدان و بالتالى تستفيد تردد البعض فى النزول مرة اخرى و عليه يظهر المعارضين بالقلة التى لا يجب على اى قوى سياسية الأنصياع لها
 ارجوكم الأتحاد ومنع الأحتكاك بأخوانكم من الداخلية فهم معكم و لكم و منكم و لكن لقد اقسمنا على حماية دولتنا فلن نتركها تقع
 وفقكم الله لما فيه خير البلاد
 ووفقنا الله لحمايتكم و حماية بلدنا الحبيب*


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]s9zf7xs70pg[/YOUTUBE]


  الاخوان يحاولون رمي أحد الثوار من البلكونة لتكسيره اليافطه ببورسعيد


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*إغراق الجزيرة الوسطى بالمياة ليصعب على المتظاهرين التواجد داخلها، فيظهر.قلب الميدان فارغا.. إنقطاع التيار الكهربي و أعمدة الانارة في كل ارجاء الميدان و الشوارع المحيطة به.. تشويش شبكات الاتصالات والانترنت من بداية اليوم! عصر الحرية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*اندلاع حريق في احدي المنازل بشارع محمد محمود الان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*دعت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية مساء اليوم، الجمعة، إلى حل المشاكل فى مصر بـ"الطرق السلمية وعبر الحوار الديمقراطى"، وذلك تعليقاً على التظاهرات المناهضة للرئيس المصرى محمد مرسى بعد أن منح نفسه صلاحيات واسعة على حساب السلطة القضائية بشكل خاص.

وقالت المتحدثة باسم الخارجية الأمريكية، فيكتوريا نولاند، فى بيان: "إن أحد تطلعات الثورة كانت فى ضمان عدم تركز السلطة بشكل كبير بأيدى شخص واحد أو مؤسسة واحدة"، مضيفة أن الولايات المتحدة تعتبر أن الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس المصرى الخميس: "يثير القلق لدى الكثير من المصريين ولدى المجتمع الدولى".
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 نوفمبر 2012)

يا ربنا الاله القدوس والحق 
إله الشهيد مار  مينا   الجندى الباسل 
إحمى  شبابنا   من الجنسين من المسيحين والمسلمين 
أحرس زهرة شبابهم ...إحمى مؤسساتنا  ورموزنا الوطنية ..:يارب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* النائب العام المقال لدى مفاجآت فى قضايا قتل المتظاهرين 



*​* 




                              النائب العام                          ​                              العربية نت                          ​                           نشر:                         23/11/2012 9:01 م                           – تحديث                         23/11/2012 9:44  م                      ​ أكد  النائب العام المقال، عبدالمجيد محمود، أنه  سيلجأ إلى دائرة رجال القضاء،  وهي دائرة خاصة في محكمة النقض، وذلك للطعن  على قرار الرئيس محمد مرسي  باستبعاده من منصبه.​ وقال،  في حوار مطول مع إحدى الصحف صباح الأحد المقبل، إن قرار عزله من  منصبه  غير دستوري، وإن الإعلان الدستوري الجديد الذي جرى بموجبه عزله غير  دستوري  أيضا، وأنه يتناقض مع قانون السلطة القضائية.​ كما  شدد النائب العام المقال على أن قرار عزله يستند إلى أسباب سياسية،  كما  فجّر في حواره العديد من المفاجآت التي صاحبت القرار، حيث رد على كافة   الاتهامات التي أثيرت حوله والمتعلقة بقضايا قتل المتظاهرين وقضايا الفساد   وتزوير الانتخابات وغيرها من الأسباب التي أثيرت مؤخرا.​ وفي  وقت سابق، نفت مصادر مسؤولة بمطار القاهرة، الجمعة، أنباء محاولة  النائب  العام المقال السفر إلى خارج البلاد ومنعه من ذلك. وقالت المصادر  إنه لا  يوجد قرار بمنع محمود من مغادرة البلاد حتى الآن.​ *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن استقالات جماعية لمستشارى الرئيس

*​* 
​ 23-11-2012 | 20:20​ 



.​ أذاعت قناة العربية أن أنباءً ترددت حول عزم عدد من مستشارى الرئيس محمد مرسى التقدم باستقالاتهم.
	وأفادت القناة - على لسان مراسلتها بالقاهرة - أن استقالة المستشارين ستكون جماعية.




المشهد​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*  تصريحات هامة من قضاة بـالدستورية العليا !!*
*2012-11-23 22:13:07* 

*



* *       قال قضاة بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا، إن حديث رئيس الجمهورية عن المحكمة  فى خطابه أمام قصر الاتحادية اليوم، يحمل اتهامات صريحة لاعضاء المحكمة  بالتخوين والمؤامرة على الشعب وتسريب الأحكام، مما يعد جريمة فى حق المحكمة  تستوجب المساءلة القانونية. 
    وأكد القضاة الذين رفضوا ذكر أسمائهم، أنه يجب على من يتهم المحكمة بتسريب الأحكام قبل صدورها أن يقدم الدليل على ذلك. 
    وقالت المستشارة تهانى الجبالي، نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستوية العليا، إن كل  ما صدر عن المحكمة رسميًا هو تحديد جلسة لنظر القضايا المقامة بعدم  دستورية قانوني اختيار أعضاء الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور وانتخاب مجلس  الشورى، ولم يتحدث أي من قضاة المحكمة في وسيلة إعلامية والادعاء بأن  الأحكام ستصدر بالبطلان، وما صدر هو تقرير هيئة مفوضى المحكمة الذى أوصى  ببطلان مجلس الشورى، وهو لا يعد حكما قضائيا وإنما تقريرا قانونيا غير ملزم  للمحكمة لأنه رأي قانوني استشاري. 
    وأضافت الجبالي: هل يعاقب قضاة المحكمة لأنهم أعلنوا عن موعد جلسات نظر  تلك الدعاوى؟ فمن الطبيعى والقانونى أن يعلن موعد الجلسات حينما يتحدد  موعدها من قبل رئيس المحكمة.




* ​
​


----------



## The Antiochian (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*فرصتنا يا أحباء ، المكون المسيحي كبير جداً في مصر ، أكبر من كل الإحصاءات ،، نريدكم بقوة 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أول طعن  ضد قرارات مرسى.. مقدمه: كارثة قانونية لم يسبق لها مثيل.. الرئيس ألغى  مادة مستفتى عليها من الشعب بقرار إدارى.. ولا سبيل أمامه لتحصين قراراته  إلا بإلغاء مجلس الدولة والمحكمة الدستورية العليا*

*الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر 2012 - 22:17*




الرئيس محمد مرسى​*كتب أحمد مرعى*

*ينشر "اليوم  السابع" أول طعن سيتقدم به المحامى محمد حامد سالم أمام محكمة القضاء  الإدارى بمجلس الدولة ضد الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد  مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، مؤكدا فيه أن الرئيس لم ينتظر الفصل فى الدعوى  المقامة ضد الإعلان الدستورى الذى صدر من القوات المسلحة أثناء إدارتها فى  الفترة الانتقالية، وعن سبق إصرار وترصد قام بإصدار الإعلان الدستورى  الجديد.

وأضاف فى طعنه أنه لما كان هذا القرار المسمى بإعلان دستورى صدر من سلطة  غير مختصة ودون سند دستورى أو قانونى وصدر من رئيس الجمهورية بصفته كسلطة  تنفيذية، متوغلاً على السلطة القضائية، وأنه ليس عملاً من أعمال السيادة،  حيث أن العبرة فى التكييف القانونى لما يعتبر من أعمال السيادة وما لا  يعتبر منها هو بطبيعة العمل ذاته، فإنه يعد قراراً إدارياً يحق أن يطعن  عليه أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى لمخالفته الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 30  مارس2011م، ومشوباً بعدم المشروعية التى أدت إلى إصداره، ويعتبر إساءة  لاستعمال السلطة والانحراف بها ولانعدام سبب القرار.

وأبدى حامد سالم فى أسباب طعنه، أن اختصاص قضاء مجلس الدولة ومحكمة القضاء  الإدارى بنظر الطعن، لأن القرار المطعون عليه ليس عملاً من أعمال السيادة،  وليس إعلاناً دستورياً كما أسماه المطعون ضده، وإنما هو فى حقيقته وطبيعته  قراراً إدارياً يختص بنظره القضاء الإدارى، مضيفا أن الفقه والقضاء استقر  على أن "العبرة فى التكييف القانونى لما يعتبر من أعمال السيادة وما لا  يعتبر منها هو بطبيعة العمل ذاته لا بالأوصاف التى تخلع عليه متى كانت  طبيعته تتنافى مع هذا الوصف وإنما أجراه مصدره وفقاً لرؤياه"، وبمطالعة  القرار يستبين أنه ليس له ثمة مرجعية قانونية أو دستورية وقد وصفه الرئيس  بـ"إعلان دستورى" واهماًَ نفسه أنه بذلك يمنح قراره الشرعية والحصانة،  معتقداً أنه بذلك قد يفلت قراره من رقابة القضاء، ولإيهام الشعب المصرى أن  قراره عملاً من أعمال السيادة لينفرد بكافة سلطات الدولة التنفيذية  والتشريعية وسلطة وضع إعلانات دستورية، دون رقابة أو استفتاء شعبى علاوة  على تعديه على السلطة القضائية تعديا سافرا لم تشهده مصر مطلقاً.

وأضاف بأن القول أن الرئيس يستند إلى الشرعية الثورية أو إلى حالة الضرورة  مردود عليه، فمن حيث الشرعية الثورية فالمطعون ضده لا يملك أى شرعية ثورية،  ولم يأت للحكم على قاعدة الشرعية الثورية وإنما جاء وتولى رئاسة الجمهورية  على شرعية دستورية مؤقتة أسس لها المجلس العسكرى بوصفه سلطة حكم على قاعدة  الشرعية الثورية لإدارة المرحلة الانتقالية بعد ثورة 25 يناير 2011 لحين  وضع دستور دائم للبلاد، ومن حيث حالة الضرورة فليست هناك حالة ضرورة تبرر  هذا التعدى على السلطة القضائية والتوغل فيها لغل يدها عن إعمال الرقابة  على قراراته وقوانينه وتحصينها بهذا الشكل الفج الذى لم يسبقه فيه أى  ديكتاتور، علاوة على أن سلطة الرئيس أدنى من الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 30  مارس 2011 الذى قام بتعديل المادة 60 منه لأن سلطته كرئيس للجمهورية هى  إحدى السلطات المنبثقة منه مثله مثل السلطتين القضائية والتشريعية.

أما من حيث المسمى الذى أطلقه مرسى على قراره بأنه إعلان دستورى فهو كارثة  قانونية لم يسبق لها مثيل، فالعبرة بطبيعة العمل، لأن طبيعة القرار وحقيقته  هو قراراً إدارياً حتى لو تم وصفه بأى أوصاف أخرى لإسباغ حصانة مزيفة  عليه.

وتابع المحامى فى طعنه أن السبب الثانى هو انعدام القرار لعدم إجراء  استفتاء شعبى على تعديله المادة 60 من الإعلان الدستورى المؤرخ 30 مارس2011  المستفتى عليها من الشعب فى 19 مارس 2011، وهذا السبب يؤكد أن القرار لا  يعدو أن يكون قراراً إدارياً معدوماً ولا يرتقى لدرجة إعلان دستورى، وأنه  صدر دون استفتاء شعبى ليعتدى على مادة من إعلان دستورى تم الاستفتاء عليها  شعبياً وهى المادة 60 من إعلان 30 مارس2011، بالمنطق الدستورى أيهما يتمتع  بالشرعية الدستورية والإجرائية ـ إعلان دستورى مستفتى عليه جاء على قاعدة  الشرعية الثورية، أم قرار فردى تم تسميته إعلانا دستوريا تحيط به ظلال  كثيرة من الشكوك والشبهات والنوايا السيئة، بالطبع إرادة الشعب تعلو على  إرادة الفرد الذى قد يصدر قرار لصالحه فقط أو لصالح جماعة بعينها.

أما السبب الثالث هو إساءة استعمال الرئيس للسلطة والانحراف بها، وذلك لأن  سلطته ليست منشئة للدستور، وإنما هى إحدى السلطات التى نشأت وتخضع للإعلان  الدستورى ويستمد شرعيته ودستوريته من هذا الإعلان، حيث إن انتخابه جاء من  خلال قانون يتطابق مع الإعلان الدستورى وهو قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية، فلا  يجوز له بأى حال من الأحوال المساس بالإعلان الدستورى 30 مارس 2011 بتعديل  المادة 60 أو تحصين قراراته وقوانينه عن رقابة القضاء، وأيضاً استمد  شرعيته وأصبح رئيساً للجمهورية تطبيقاً وامتثالاً منه لنص المادة 30 (فقرة  ثالثة) من الإعلان الدستورى التى أضيفت بالإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى  17/6/2012، والتى بموجبها أدى اليمين أمام الجمعية العامة للمحكمة  الدستورية العليا – فأصبحت شرعية المطعون ضده تدور وجوداً وعدماً مع مدى  التزامه بالقسم الذى أداه باحترام الدستور والقانون ومن ثم تصبح شرعية  المطعون ضده ورئاسته للجمهورية كأن لم تكن لحنثه باليمين وعدم احترامه  للإعلان الدستورى الذى أتى به رئيساً للبلاد.

وانتهى المحامى محمد حامد سالم من جميع أسباب طعنه إلى انعدام أسباب  ومبررات إصدار القرار وأن الرئيس مرسى قد أساء استعمال سلطته كرئيس  للجمهورية وانحرف بهذه السلطة لتكريس الحكم المطلق والشمولى والاستبدادى  بامتلاكه كافة السلطات فى الدولة، ولا سبيل أمامه لتحصين هذه الفضيحة  التاريخية القانونية إلا بإلغاء مجلس الدولة وإلغاء المحكمة الدستورية  العليا حتى لا توصم قراراته بالبطلان والانعدام الذى سيذكره له التاريخ ولن  يغفره له.*

*



*
*
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل : انقطاع شبكات المحمول والانترنت عن ميدان التحرير ووزير الاتصالات في تعليق على الخبر "دي سياسة انا ماليش دعوة بيها".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين الإخوان والمعارضين لـ"مرسى" بدمنهور

شهد محيط مقر "جماعة الإخوان
 المسلمين" بميدان الساعة بمدينة دمنهور اشتباكات عنيفة بالشوم والمولوتوف بين أعضاء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وبعض المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسى، وتراشق بالحجارة بين المتظاهرين وقيادات جماعة الإخوان الذين احتشدوا بشكل ملحوظ لتأمين مقر الجماعة.

ومن جانبها، أرسلت مديرية أمن البحيرة، تعزيزات أمنية لتأمين مقر "جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بدمنهور" وقد انتشرت تشكيلات جنود الأمن المركزى بميدان الساعة بدمنهور بشكل ملحوظ، فيما تتزايد أعداد المتظاهرين، ومازالت الاشتباكات محتدمة حتى الآن*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاجل : انقطاع شبكات المحمول والانترنت عن ميدان التحرير ووزير الاتصالات في تعليق على الخبر "دي سياسة انا ماليش دعوة بيها".*



*  حسين 
فكك من التحرير ورد عالراجل ده انت 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*تصريح من البدوى للرئيس مرسى
2012-11-23 22:57:18​* *




* *
البدوي: أقول للرئيس مرسي أن الرجوع في قرارك فضيلة ولن تحسب عليك وهذا الاعلان الدستوري شق المجتمع المصري* *

cbc*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*«إبراهيم عيسى»: «مرسي» أصبح «ديكتاتور».. والملتفون حوله «إرهابيون»

الجمعة 2012/11/23[COLOR=#C20808 !important] 10:43 م

*​*





إبراهيم عيسى
*​*





متابعة – أحمد يحيى:
قال الإعلامي   إبراهيم عيسى أن مصر تشهد مولد لفرعون إله جديد لم تشهده البلاد منذ   تاريخها، فمصر كانت منشغلة خلال تاريخها بمن هو فرعون موسى، أما الآن فيجب   أن تنشغل بـ«الفرعون مرسي»، فمصر قد قسمت إلى شعبين نتيجة الإعلان  الدستوري  الذي أصدره الرئيس "محمد مرسي" بالأمس.

وأضاف في   برنامجه «هنا القاهرة» على قناة «القاهرة والناس» أن الرئيس قد نجح في   تفتيت الشعب المصري والبلد ككل بعد أن أستلمها منقسمة بينه وبين منتخبي   الفريق أحمد شفيق، مضيفاً أن هناك الكثير ممن أنجحوا الرئيس محمد مرسي لم   يكونوا مؤيدين له، بل كارهين للفريق أحمد شفيق، علماً بأن هناك الكثير ممن   كانوا يؤيدون الرئيس أصبحوا من المعارضة، وبالتالي الرئيس يخسر مؤيدين.

وأعلن أن الرئيس   قد ألبس نفسه ثوب القضاء والقدر، فالرئيس أصبح ديكتاتور، مضيفاً أن   الجماعة الإسلامية والسلفية يباركون هذا ويدعمونه لأن ذلك يحقق أهدافهم   ومطالبهم، وأن ما حدث من الرئيس وأعوانه قد أثبت أن هؤلاء هدفهم هو الوصول   إلى السلطة طمعاً فيها.

وأكد أن الكثير   من الملتفين حول الرئيس وجماعته هم قتلة وإرهابيون سابقون وحاليون،   والتاريخ يشهد على ذلك، فهم لا يترددون لحظة لضرب المدنيين بالرصاص، مضيفاً   أن كل ما تشهده مصر من هؤلاء هو كذب ونفاق، فهم يغشون الشعب باسم الدين   والسماحة والإسلام، والحقيقة أنهم تكفيريون يعتقدون أنهم الدين والإسلام   وما دونهم كافر.

وواصل الإعلامي   هجومه على الرئيس ومن حوله وصفاً إياهم بأنهم يتفضلون على الشعب وعلى  القوى  المعارضة لهم بتركهم يعيشون، كما وصف أسلوبهم بأسلوب الخوارج في  التاريخ  الإسلامي، وأن الرئيس ومن حوله قد اعتقدوا أنهم تقربوا إلى الله  بما فعلوه  بالقوى المدنية والليبرالية لأنهم كفرة.


المحيط*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*شبههات والرد عليها *​الاسطا مرسي: مش  إنتو طول عمركم بتطالبوا بإقالة النائب العام؟؟إنتو ما حدش عارفللكم  رغبة؟؟
الاستاذ مصرى : إنتا عامل زى الدكتور اللى بيعالج المريض على مرض كان بيشتكى منه السنة اللى فاتت ..
وحتى إن كان .. فالغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة .ونحن نرى أن هذا  حق يراد به باطل -لان نحن من سنيين كانت رؤيتنا  ان نعزله لنحاكمه  .
XXXXXXXXX
الاسطا مرسي : النائب العام  هو سبب كل المشاكل ؟؟
الاستاذ مصرى : عامل زى واحد  بطنه واجعاه -الدكتور يعطيه مرهم تراميسين للعين.
النائب العام  ليس الا   جزء ضئيل   من منظومة شرطية فاسدة تتلف الادلة وتتطمس ملامح القضايا لتضلل العدالة .
ولو كنت صادقا لاتخذت قرارات عادلة ومحاكمات ناجزة  ضد افراد المجلس العسكرى 
لكن بالاسف إتهامات  الفساد ضد خصوم سياسين \ وينجوا منها حلفاء سياسيين \ إنتقائية   مغرضة تفتقد للمصداقية .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مستشار مرسي: لا تراجع عن الإعلان الدستوري.. والنخبة تعرقل الوصول لشاطئ الأمان




 




 other 














قال الدكتور محمد فؤاد جاب الله، المستشار القانوني    للرئيس محمد مرسي، إنه لا تراجع عن الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس    محمد مرسي، الخميس، مشيرا إلى أن النخبة تريد عرقلة وصول البلد لشاطئ    الأمان بإثارة أمور بسيطة وتعمل على تكبيرها.

وأضاف «جاب الله» في حواره مع برنامج «الحياة  اليوم» على   قناة «الحياة»، مساء الجمعة: «لا تراجع عن الإعلان الدستوري،  ولا تراجع  عن  إعادة المحاكمات ومواجهة الظرف الاستئثنائي وتحصين القرارات  بصفة  مؤقتة  لحين نفاذ الدستور الجديد، واكتمال المؤسسات، وكذلك تحصين مجلس   الشورى  والجمعية التأسيسية لكتابة الدستور من الحل».

وأكد أن النخبة «تحاول أن تلقي الضوء على أمور بسطية بقصد تكبيرها وزيادة النقاش حولها لعرقلة وصول البلد لشاطئ الأمان».

وأشار إلى أنه لا تراجع عن إقالة النائب العام  لأننا   بالفعل نريد اقتلاع الفساد، مضيفا: «غالبية الشعب المصري تريد قيادة  تحافظ   على البلد».

وفيما يتعلق بمطالبة الخارجية الأمريكية للرئيس  محمد مرسي   بحل المشاكل فى مصر بـ«الطرق السلمية وعبر الحوار الديمقراطى،  قال«جاب   الله»: «نرفض أي تدخل أجنبي في الشؤون الداخلية، ولا شأن للخارجية    الأمريكية بالأمور الداخلية بمصر».

كان الرئيس محمد مرسي، أصدر إعلانًا دستوريًا  جديدًا،   الخميس، يتضمن إعادة محاكمة رموز النظام السابق حسب قانون حماية  الثورة،   بالإضافة إلى قرارات بتعيين نائب عام جديد بدلًا من عبد المجيد  محمود،   النائب العام السابق، وتحصين اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور ومجلس  الشورى،   وتحصين الإعلانات الدستورية والقوانين والقرارات الصادرة عن رئيس    الجمهورية بحيث تكون غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأي طريق وأمام أي جهة.

المصري اليوم* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الزند" لـ "النيابة العامة": احضروا "عموميتكم" ولا يرهبكم تهديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله يصل مكتبه وسط هتافات من مؤيديه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*سمير مرقص: قرارات مرسى معوقة للتحول الديمقراطى واستقالتى نهائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يتلقى أول 3 بلاغات ضد الزند والفخرانى وحسام عيسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*اليوم.. اجتماع لمستشارى مرسى لبحث حلول الخروج من الأزمة الحالية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*
بيان من الاستاذ أبو العز الحريرى:

بناء على اتصال بينى و بين مدير امن الاسكندرية توجهت للقاءه امام مقر الاخوان بسيدى جابر بصحبة زوجتى و ذلك بخصوص المتظاهرين المقبوض عليهم و فؤجئت بوجود مؤامرة من بلطجية الاخوان و حزب الحرية و العدالة الذين قاموا بالاعتداء على و على زوجتى باستخدام سيوف و شوم و قاموا بتحطيم السيارة و اصابتى بالوجه و الصدر بالالات الحادة و كذلك زوجتى و كان ذلك بتحريض من مهندس على عبدالفتاح عضو جماعة الاخوان و صابر ابو الفتوح عضو الحرية و العدالة اثناء تواجدهم بمكان الحادث و كان ذلك على مرأى و مسمع من مدير امن الاسكندرية و ناصر العبد مدير مباحث الاسكندرية الذين انقذونى من موت محقق و انا أحرر الان محضر فى قسم شرطة باب شرق بهذه الاحداث.



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال الشاعر الفلسطينى مريد البرغوثى تعليقاً على الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسى "رسمياً، وُلِد الدكتاتور بعد ظهر اليوم".

وأوضح مريد البرغوثى عبر تغريداته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى الشهير "توتير" أنه لا يجوز أن تكون قرارات رئيس الدولة محصّنة فهو بشر يخطئ ويصيب وأن كل الباقى تفاصيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> بيان من الاستاذ أبو العز الحريرى:
> 
> بناء على اتصال بينى و بين مدير امن الاسكندرية توجهت للقاءه امام مقر الاخوان بسيدى جابر بصحبة زوجتى و ذلك بخصوص المتظاهرين المقبوض عليهم و فؤجئت بوجود مؤامرة من بلطجية الاخوان و حزب الحرية و العدالة الذين قاموا بالاعتداء على و على زوجتى باستخدام سيوف و شوم و قاموا بتحطيم السيارة و اصابتى بالوجه و الصدر بالالات الحادة و كذلك زوجتى و كان ذلك بتحريض من مهندس على عبدالفتاح عضو جماعة الاخوان و صابر ابو الفتوح عضو الحرية و العدالة اثناء تواجدهم بمكان الحادث و كان ذلك على مرأى و مسمع من مدير امن الاسكندرية و ناصر العبد مدير مباحث الاسكندرية الذين انقذونى من موت محقق و انا أحرر الان محضر فى قسم شرطة باب شرق بهذه الاحداث.
> ...


*همجيه وقلة ادب وعقول مُغيبه وانعدام دين وضميير ..!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*اميركا واسرائيل تعلنان ان مرسى فى اتفاقية ايقاف ضرب النار الاخيرة وافق على وجود قوات امريكية على ارض سيناء لمراقبة تهريب الاسلحة الى غزة ....... وهذا ما رفضه مبارك تماما من قبل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*بيان صادر عن عشرين قاضيا من رموز تيار استقلال القضاء والذي وقف أمام تزوير الانتخابات في 2005 (ملحوظة البيان موقع من اثنين من مساعدي وزير العدل الحالي المستشار أحمد مكي): 

إن القضاء المصري علي مدي تاريخه مثل ضمير الأمة وحصن حرياتها وملاذ المظلومين فيها، لذا وضع شعبنا ثقته فيه وكان علي يقين بأن الحفاظ علي إستقلال قضاءه هو نقطة البدء لتحقيق دولة تحترم سيادة القانون, دولة ديمقراطية حقيقية تكون بداية طريق إزدهار الأمة.

وكان القضاة عند حسن الظن فيهم ووقفوا دائما داعمين لقضايا الحريات منادين بإنتخابات حرة نزيهة معبرة عن إرادة الجماهير الحقيقية رافضين سطوة القوانين الإستثنائية التي كان يئن منها الشعب علي مدي سنوات طويلة.

وبعد أن ابتهجنا بالخطوة الأولي علي طريق تحقيق دولة القانون بوصول السيد الرئيس إلي سدة الحكم بأنتخابات حرة ديمقراطية هي الأولي في تاريخ البلاد، فقد كنا ننتظر مزيدا من الخطوات الداعمة للحريات والتي تهيئ لإكتمال بناء مؤسسات الدولة بالاستفتاء علي الدستور وأنتخابات حرة للمجلس النيابي.

إلا أننا فوجئنا بردة لا مبرر لها عن كل ذلك بالقرارات الصادرة الخميس 22 /11 /2012 من السيد رئيس الجمهورية.

إن حزمة القرارات تلك و إن تضمنت بعض مطالب الجماهير إلا أن ذلك للأسف جاء علي حساب الديمقراطية و الحريات.

فمهما كانت النوايا حسنة والكلمات رقيقة ومطمئنة إلا أن ذلك كله لايتسق مع مؤدي ومضمون القرارات الصادرة التي كان يتعين أن تكون علي ذات المستوي.
 وذلك للآتي :

1- إن إعادة فتح التحقيقات والمحاكمات علي النحو الوارد بالإعلان الدستوري هو في الحقيقة تقويض لإستقلال سلطة القضاء وضماناته التي هي ضمانات للأمة و حريات أبنائها بل إهدار لقيمة الأحكام القضائية سيؤدي حتما إلي فقدان الثقة العامة فيها.

2- إن تحصين القرارات الرئاسية سواء السابقة أو اللاحقة ولوكان ذلك لمدة محددة ليس هو السبيل المنتظر لدعم الديمقراطية لأنه سيؤدي حتما إلي أولي الخطوات علي طريق الأستبداد وليس الحريات.

3- إن تطهير القضاء سبيله الوحيد هو القانون واحترام أحكامه.

4- إن إستقرار الحالة الأمنية لن يكتمل إلا بإحترام سيادة القانون وأحكام القضاء وليس الجور عليها. 

الموقعون القضاة :
 1- زغلول البلشي نائب رئيس محكمة النقض 
2- هشام رءوف الرئيس بمحكمة إستئناف القاهرة 
3- أحمد رشدي سلام نائب رئيس محكمة النقض
 4- وائل الرفاعي نائب رئيس محكمة النقض
 5- عصام توفيق فرج نائب رئيس محكمة النقض
 6- سعيد محمد المحامي العام بنيابة النقض 
7- محمود أبوشوشة المستشار بمحكمة إستئناف 
8- عادل شرباش المستشار بمحكمة إستئناف 
9- أمير عوض المستشار بمحكمة إستئناف الإسكندرية 
10- أشرف عليوة المستشار بمحكمة إستئناف الإسماعيلية 
11- أشرف زهران المستشار بمحكمة إستئناف قنا
 12- هيثم حسني الرئيس بمحكمة الإسكندرية الإبتدائية 
13- حمدي وفيق الرئيس بمحكمة شمال القاهرة الإبتدائية 
14- أمجد الحديدي الرئيس بمحكمة بورسعيد الإبتدائية 
15- صلاح محمد أحمد نائب رئيس محكمة النقض 
16- هشام محمد فرغلي نائب رئيس محكمة النقض 
17- معتز عاطف الحسيني نائب رئيس محكمة الاستئناف 
18- محمد سيد يوسف رئيس محكمة 
19- أيمن عبد المعبود السيد رئيس نيابة 
20- أحمد محمد عثمان رئيس نيابة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*جاء على صفحة (معا ضد الأخوان )

تمام الساعة الخامسة صباحا وبمنتهى الخسة والغدر والخيانة
 اتضرب علينا غاز قاتل لا له صوت ولا لون، ناس كتير اغمى عليها وناس حالتها حرجة.
ناس كتير كانت نايمة فى المخيمات وخارج المخيمات، كنا بنشيل الناس اللى كانت نايمة ونجرى بيها بعيداً عن الغاز القاتل، الناس كادت تموت من الاختناق، كنا عاملين زى واحد بيطلع فى الروح بيشيل فى واحد ميت .
انا حاسيت وكأن روحى بتطلع من جسدى .. دى حرب ابادة ! بالغازات الكيماوية المحرمة دولياً .
فى حياتى لم اشم غاز بهذه البشاعة وهذه السمومية .
لقد تم اخلاء الميدان الميدان من قبل كلاب الداخليه
 نحتاج الى دعمكم ومشاركتكم معنا ، نحن نواجه حرب ارهاب وابادة بالغازات الكيماوية . 

إنزلوا على الميدان إخوان محتاجينا هناك ،، يلا يارجالة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال المستشار ماهر البحيري، رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا: «إننا مستمرون في عملنا، وستنظر جلسة المحكمة الرئيسية في 2 ديسمبر المقبل دعويين قضائيتين بشأن حل الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، وثالثة لحل مجلس الشورى، وستنظرهما المحكمة وترى فيهما ما يتراءى لها حسب القانون، وإن الحكم فيها لا يعلمه إلا الله».

ورفض «البحيري»، في تصريحات أدلى بها لـ«الشرق الأوسط» ونشرتها، السبت، التعليق على قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي الأخيرة والإعلان الدستوري الجديد، بقوله «لا تعليق»، كما رفض تحديد خطوات المحكمة الدستورية التصعيدية خلال الفترة المقبلة، قائلا: «أرفض التعليق».

وأكد على أن «ما تم تداوله في الأوساط السياسية والقضائية من أن المحكمة الدستورية لها الحق في عزل الرئيس مرسي كلام غير صحيح، وليس من اختصاص المحكمة الدستورية أن تبت في هذا الأمر».*


----------



## جيفارا المصرى (24 نوفمبر 2012)

ولسة ما خفى كان اعظم


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قررت الجمعية العمومية لمحكمة دمنهور الابتدائية وقف العمل بمحاكم دمنهور، اعتراضاً على الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*تقدم شعبان سيد المحامى ببلاغ ضد المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام المقال، يتهمه فيه بالتستر على فساد رموز النظام السابق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار عزت عجوة، رئيس نادى القضاة بالإسكندرية، أن كافة محاكم الإسكندرية، الابتدائية والجزئية والاستئناف، قررت اليوم، السبت، تعليق العمل بالمحاكم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكدت مصادر بنادى قضاة مصر أن محكمة استئناف أسيوط قررت منذ قليل تعليق العمل بالمحكمة، احتجاجا على قرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*"التجمع" يدين قرارات مرسى.. ويدعو لإسقاط حكم المرشد

شبه حزب التجمع قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى الأخيرة، بتلك التى اتخذها هتلر لدى توليه السلطة، حيث حشدوا له ألوفاً مؤلفة تنادى بتأليه الزعيم النازى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*منذ أن فتح مجلس الدولة أبوابة أمام المتقاضين صباح اليوم، وبدأت الطعون تتوالى أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى لإلغاء الإعلان الدستور الجديد، الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية يوم الخميس الماضى .

 وحتى الآن تلقت محكمة القضاء الإدارى 5 طعون تقدم بها المبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية وشحاتة محمد شحاتة مدير المركز العربى للنزاهة والشفافية، وعبد العزيز التهامى بصفته وكيل مؤسسى حزب الوحدة المصرى ومحمد السمدونى ومحمد حامد سالم .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*المستشار عليّ الهوّاريّ المحامي العامّ لنيابة الأموال العامّة يعلن ترك منصبه رسميًّا و عودته للقضاء
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*محمد عبد القدوس: اسف يا ريس رغم انتمائى للاخوان الا اننى ابن ثوره الحريه لذلك ارفض السلطات المطلقه للرئيس مهما كانت الاسباب وايا كانت المده*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*اصدر النائب العام امر ضبط وأحضار للدكتور حسام عيسى بتهمة قلب نظام الحكم وأهانة الرئيس



​ *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدأ اجتماع القوى المدنية بحضور عدد من الشخصيات السياسية، أبرزهم عمرو حمزاوى وكيل مؤسسى حزب مصر الحرية، والناشط السياسى جورج إسحاق، ومحمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور، وعمرو موسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*دعا تحالف "إنقاذ الثورة" جموع الشعب المصرى، للعصيان المدنى يبدأ من الثلاثاء 27 نوفمبر القادم، احتجاجاً على الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*دعوى قضائية لوقف رئيس الجمهورية عن العمل لمخالفته اليمين الدستورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*شلل بالنيابات بعد تعليق العمل بشكل غير رسمى اعتراضًا على إعلان مرسى

شهدت معظم نيابات القاهرة والجيزة حالة من الشلل الجزئى، بعد توقف حركة العمل بها، لانشغال أعضاء النيابة العامة بموقف الجمعية العمومية للقضاة المزمع عقدها اليوم السبت، بدار القضاء العالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن تقدم المحامين العام الأول بإنهاء انتدابهم للعمل بالنيابات

ترددت أنباء قوية عن تقدم عدد كبير من المحامين الأول بطالبات لإنهاء انتدابهم والعودة لمنصة القضاء.*


----------



## DODY2010 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

سيناريوهات السقوط
..............................

إن خرق الدكتور / مرسى . للقانون و الشرعية الدستورية

و الحنث باليمين الدستورية

مع سبق الإصرار و التربص و الترصد

هو عقيدة راسخة متأصلة لديه

و ليست مجرد خطأ بسيط أو عابر

....................................................

و عليه نتوقع ألا يوجد حل لتلك المسألة إلا بالعزل

مهما تدخلت أمريكا و ضغطت و هددت

لما يلى :
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

أولاً - لو أصر الدكتور / مرسى .

لو أصر على إعلانه الغير دستورى و قراراته و قوانينه الخرقاء

سيكون الصدام لا محالة فى أعلى معدلاته

و سيكون التصرف
من جانب الجهات القانونية و التشريعية و الدستورية
هو عزل الرئيس من منصبه

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

ثانياً - لو تراجع الدكتور / مرسى .

لو تراجع عن إعلانه الغير دستورى و قراراته و قوانينه الخرقاء

سيكون الصدام لا محالة فى أعلى معدلاته

لأنه سيفقد مصداقيته و قوة سلطته من ناحية

و سيكون التصرف
من جانب الجهات القانونية و التشريعية و الدستورية
هو الطريق القانونى العادل المعروف

الذى يتناول تأسيسية الدستور و مجلس الشورى و الشعب
و عودة النائب العام لمنصبه و الوضع القانونى للجماعة
ثم نظر دعاوى عزل الرئيس
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

ثالثاً - لو عدل و غير الدكتور / مرسى .

لو عدل إعلانه الغير دستورى و قراراته و قوانينه الخرقاء

سيكون الصدام لا محالة فى أعلى معدلاته

لأنه سيفقد مصداقيته و قوة سلطته من ناحية

و سيكون التصرف
من جانب الجهات القانونية و التشريعية و الدستورية
هو الطريق القانونى العادل المعروف

الذى يتناول تأسيسية الدستور و مجلس الشورى و الشعب
و عودة النائب العام لمنصبه و الوضع القانونى للجماعة
ثم نظر دعاوى عزل الرئيس

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

إذن النتيجه فى جميع الأحول


----------



## DODY2010 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

ما هو الحل للخروج من النفق المظلم ؟؟ اولا لابد من معرفة الاطراف التى ادخلتنا - برغبتها انتقاما من الثورة على حكمهم - هذا النفق ومن عاونهم وساندهم وايدهم وكرمهم وغض الطرف عن الكبائ التى ارتكبوها فى حق الوطن ؟؟؟ الاجابة قاطعة وواضحة العسكر ( الذى وضعهم مبارك ) هم من ادخلونا فى هذا النفق ظنا منهم انهم هم الحل المستقبلى والبديل الطبيعى ولكن من اسقط حكم لعسكر لن يبالى بالمصاعب التى وضعها العسكر له بل كل ما حولنا يزيدنا اصرارا على عدم استدعاء الماضى مرة اخرى ولبس طوق العبودية اختيارا هذا هو الطرف الاول اما الطرف الثانى النخبة المثقفة سواء المتأسلمين منهم أو غير المتأسلمين بكل طوائفهم وافكارهم وتكتلاتهم التى يريدون بها مناصب وكراسى وسلطات 
واقولها صراحة الحل ... الحل ؟؟؟ 
الحل لاى فكر تكون فيه النصرة للأقليات قبل الاغلبيات ويتعايش مع الاخر بوصفه انسان مساوى له فى كل الحقوق والواجبات لا عبد عنده او خادما له 
والا ... والا ... والا ......................................


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

_*تعليق العمل بنيابات الشرقية اعتراضاً على الإعلان الدستورى*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قضاة أسيوط: ملتزمون بقرارات نادى القضاة بالقاهرة

قال المستشار جمال على موسى، سكرتير عام نادى قضاة أسيوط، إن النادى ملتزم بقرارات النادى الأم بالقاهرة، فيما يتعلق من قرارات فى ضوء التداعيات الحالية والإعلان الدستورى الحالى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*نظم شباب حزب المصريين الأحرار وقفات احتجاجية اليوم السبت، أمام المحاكم فى عدد من المحافظات، منها الإسكندرية وبورسعيد والإسماعيلية وأسيوط وكفر الشيخ، للمطالبة بإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى الذى أعلنه الرئيس محمد مرسى الخميس الماضى، والذى حصل بمقتضاه على تحصين لقراراته من المسألة القضائية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكدت مصادر أن النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله أرسل خطابات رسمية إلى جميع النيابات يطالبهم بعدم ترك مواقعهم وأن من سيترك عمله سيتم تحويله إلى التحقق فوراً بتهمة الإخلال بوظيفته.

 يذكر أن نادى القضاة سيعقد جمعية عمومية طارئة بدار القضاء العالى، عصر اليوم السبت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*"عاشور" يعقد اجتماعا طارئا مع النقباء الفرعيين.. وتوقعات بالإضراب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمومية قضاة محكمة دمنهور توافق على تعليق جلساتها لأجل غير مسمى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل المستشار عبد المجيد محمود إلى دار القضاء العالي للمشاركة فى الجمعية العمومية للقضاة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*دعت القوى السياسية، جماهير الشعب المصرى للنزول فى مسيرات حاشدة يوم الثلاثاء القادم الساعة الخامسة مساء فى كل ميادين مصر، من أجل "إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى الفاشى والاستبدادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*"أنصار حقوق الإنسان": الإعلان الدستورى حنث باليمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*القوى السياسية تتفق على تشكيل جبهة إنقاذ وطنى بقيادة 5 رموز وطنية*


*قال الدكتور عبد الغفار شكر وكيل مؤسسى حزب التحالف الشعبى، إن القوى السياسية اتفقت على تشكيل جبهة للإنقاذ الوطنى بقيادة سياسية من 5 رموز وطنية يتم انتخابهم ولجنة قانونية لتكون حلقة اتصال بين المعتصمين فى ميدان التحرير، على أن تدعو تلك الجبهة إلى اعتصام كبير وبحث سبل التصعيد من أجل إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى الخميس الماضى.

 جاء ذلك خلال الاجتماع المغلق الذى عقده عدد من ممثلى القوى السياسية والأحزاب بمقر الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى بحضور الدكتور محمد البرادعى وعمرو موسى وحمدين صباحى وأحمد البرعى وعدد من الشخصيات العامة.

 وأضاف شكر لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن القوى السياسية ستشكل لجنة قانونية للدفاع عن المعتصمين والدكتور حسام عيسى الذى سيتم التحقيق معه بتهمه قلب نظام الحكم وإشعال الفتن، وكذلك التواصل مع المحامين والقضاة والنقابات المستقلة لمساندتنا فى الاعتصام المقرر الحشد له لإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى.

 على الجانب الآخر، أكد وكيل مؤسسى حزب التحالف الشعبى ردا على الاتهامات التى رددتها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ضد القوى المدنية لإشعال الفتن، أن مرسى هو من صنع الفتن وعدم الاستقرار بعد إصداره إعلانا دستوريا يجعله دكتاتورا جديدا.

 ودعا شكر نائب رئيس المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، لعقد اجتماع طارئ للمجلس لإصدار موقف ضد الإعلان الدستورى أو الانسحاب منه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الحرة للتغيير السلمى" تعلن اعتصامها بالتحرير لإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*أصدر المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام المقال بيانا منذ قليل يرفض فيه قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى ويحتكم إلى الجهات القضائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*توافد أعداد كبيرة من القضاة وأعضاء النيابة للمشاركة فى عمومية القضاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدء عمومية القضاة.. واستقبال حافل للنائب العام المقال*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال جورج إسحاق، العضو المؤسس لحزب الدستور، إن القوى السياسية اتفقت على وقف أى تفاوض أو حوار مع مؤسسة الرئاسة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين الا بعد سحب الاعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الزند": أطالب وزير الداخلية بمعاملة المتظاهرين "كأبنائه"

قال المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى قضاة مصر، إن الذين يشتبكون مع الشرطة المصرية فى معارك كر وفر، لا يستفيد منها إلا أعداء الوطن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*نائب رئيس حزب الدستور: على "مرسى" و"الإخوان" العودة إلى صوابهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الزند يطالب بعدم التجاوز فى حق الرئيس.. ويؤكد: سنقف بقوة ضد قراراته

طالب المستشار أحمد الزند أعضاء الجمعية العامة لنادى قضاة مصر، بعدم تطاول أى منهم على الرئيس محمد مرسى فى كلمته، مهدداً بسحب "الميكروفون" إذا تطاول أحد على شخص الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*عبد المجيد محمود يحذر من تسييس القضاء لصالح فصيل بعينه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*يشارك حاليا كل من سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين، والمستشارة تهانى الجبالى نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، ومنير فخرى عبد النور القيادى الوفدى ووزير السياحة السابق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*"البرادعى" و"صباحى" و"موسى" يشكلون جبهة إنقاذ وطنى لإدارة الأزمة*



*أعلنت القوى الوطنية المجتمعة بالحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، إنشاء قيادة جماعية، وتشكيل جبهة إنقاذ وطنى تنبثق منها عدة لجان أولها لجنة سياسية وتطبيقية تدير العمل اليومى، لتكون هذه الجبهة قيادة تدير الأزمة الحالية سياسيا وشعبيا.

 وأشار البيان الصادر للجبهة إلى رفض الحوار والتفاوض مع رئيس الجمهورية قبل إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى إسقاطاً كاملاً، واعتباره كأنه لم يكن، ودعم الحشد الثورى فى ميادين مصر والاعتصام السياسى السلمى الذى تقوده الجماهير ودعم القضاة ورجال القانون والدفاع عن استقلال السلطة القضائية، وتشكيل لجان إعلامية وقانونية وجماهيرية لدعم العمل الثورى دعماً لوجيستيا وماديا.

 كما اتفقت الأحزاب المجتمعة على أن يلتزم ممثل كل حزب بحشد كل قواه إلى العمل الثورى والاتفاق على التصعيد بالخطوات السلمية، وفقا لما تراه اللجنة السياسية المسئولة فى الجبهة وتقديرات القيادة الميدانية.

 وفى سياق متصل، أدانت القوى الوطنية البلاغات الكيدية والتى أبرزها قيام محامى الإخوان المسلمين بتقديم بلاغ ضد أستاذ القانون حسام عيسى، خاصة بعد ما ترددت أخبار بقيام النائب العام بضبطه وإحضاره.

 وتابع البيان، لن نقبل أن يكون أول عمل للنائب العام الجديد هو محاكمة أى مواطن مصرى على إبداء الرأى والمعارضة، كما أدان الاعتداء على أبو العز الحريرى وحمدى الفخرانى، والاعتداء أيضا على مقار حزب الحرية والعدالة ، مؤكدين أن تظاهراتهم سلمية وستظل سلمية.

 وتنبثق من الجبهة عدة لجان، هم اللجنة التنسيقية وتتكون من حمدين صباحى ومحمد البرادعى وعمرو موسى وعبد المنعم أبو الفتوح ومحمد أبو الغار وسيد البدوى وجورج إسحاق، ولجنة إعداد البرنامج السياسى وتتكون من الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى وأحمد سعيد رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار ووحيد عبد المجيد، ولجنة العمل الميدانى بإشراف مصطفى الجندى، ولجنة التمويل بإشراف سامح مكرم عبيد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*عبد المجيد محمود: إذا وجدت الطوارئ بالقرآن فمدد يا حبيب العادلى

قال المستشار عبد المجيد محمود "من العجيب أن أحد قضاة الاستقلال وهو وزير العدل هو أول من دعا إلى تطبيق قانون الطوارئ بعد الثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصطفى الجندى: الإعلان الدستورى استغلال سياسى غير نظيف لعباءة الشهيد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*


Dona Nabil قال:



أصدر المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام المقال بيانا منذ قليل يرفض فيه قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى ويحتكم إلى الجهات القضائية

أنقر للتوسيع...


النص الكامل لبيان عبد المجيد محمود

أصدر النائب العام السابق، المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود، بيانا هذا نصه: 
مع بداية اجتماع الجمعية العمومية الطارئة لقضاة مصر، لا يسعني في هذه الظروف التاريخية المهمة وأثناء الهجمة الشرسة على قضاء مصر العادل إلا أن أوجه كلمة إلى جمعهم الكريم وموقفهم النبيل في الدفاع عن استقلال السلطة القضائية، وحرصهم الدؤوب على مبادئ الفصل بين السلطات، والوقوف جميعا إلى جانب طرح العدالة دفاعا عن الدستور والقانون، وبهذه المناسبة وفي ضوء القرارات الأخيرة الصادرة من السيد رئيس الجمهورية أود التأكيد على عدد من الحقائق 

أولا: بغض النظر عن شرعية أو عدم شرعية الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس بتاريخ 22 نوفمبر من الشهر الجاري وما تضمنه من أحكام هي في حقيقتها تهدف إلى تعطيل عمل السلطة القضائية المختصة، فإنني أترك هذا الأمر للجهات القضائية المختصة لتقول فيه كلمتها، ومدى شرعية هذا الإعلان هو وما تمخض عنه من قرارات منعدمة، باعتبار أن جهة القضاء المختصة هي صاحبة الاختصاص الأصيل دون غيرها في تجهيز أحكام هذا الإعلان الدستوري ومدى مطابقته للدستور والقانون. 

ثانيا: إنني إذ أعلن تمسكي بجميع النصوص الدستورية والقانونية، وفي مقدمتها قانون السلطة القضائية رقم 46 لسنة 72 وتعديلاته فيما يتعلق بمنصب النائب العام، قررت اللجوء إلى الجهات القضائية المختصة لإصدار حكمها فيما يتعلق بعزل النائب العام وتعيين نائب عام جديد. 

ثالثا: أعلن أمام الكافة مسؤوليتي الكاملة في الفترة الماضية فيما يتعلق بدور النيابة العامة وحرصها على القانون وتطبيق مبادئ العدالة في جميع القضايا التي تولت التحقيق فيها، سواء كانت قضايا الشهداء والمصابين أو مواجهة الفساد ورموزه من رجال النظام السابق في فترة ما قبل الثورة وأثنائها وبعدها وحتى إصدار مرسي للقرار 

رابعا: أعلن للرأي العام أن دور النيابة العامة في الفترة الماضية سيحكم عليه التاريخ، في ضوء القضايا المقدمة للمحاكم وأحكام الإدانة التي أصدرها القضاء في مواجهة المتهمين المقدمين من النيابة العامة، وأؤكد أن دور النيابة الذي يحدده القانون محصور في التحقيق والادعاء وليس في التنقيب والتحري عن الأدلة، حيث يعد هذا مسؤولية الأجهزة الأمنية والرقابية. 

خامسا: إنني أحذر من خرق المبادئ العامة للدستور والقانون في ضوء ما شهدته الأيام الماضية من قرارات متعددة طالت السلطة القضائية وسعت إلى تعطيل دورها، فإنه يجب تأكيد أن العدالة المنشودة هي العدالة المطلقة وليست عدالة الإدانة التصريحات الإعلامية فقط. 

سادسا: لقد تعرض جهاز النيابة العامة والقضاء المصري خلال الآونة الأخيرة إلى حملة شرسة واتهامات ظالمة، وقفت خلفها قوى لا تريد للعدالة للمطلقة أن تأخذ طريقها، وتسعى إلى تسييس القضاء وأحكامه لحسابات سياسية بعينها، وهو أمر مرفوض من الجميع، فالقضاء المصري العادل لا يتحكم في قراراته وأحكامه إلا الدستور، والأحكام تصدر باسم الشعب وليس باسم تيار سياسي بعينه أو حسابات سياسية محددة. 

سابعا: إننا نحذر من خطورة الحملة التي تستهدف القضاء واستقلاله، وتسعى إلى تشويه سمعة قضاة مصر وإهانتهم أمام الرأي العام، ونرفض ذلك من حرصنا على كيان الدولة المصرية التي تتعرض لحملات ممنهجة في هذه الفترة، تستهدف إسقاط جميع مؤسسات الدولة والسلطة القضائية في مقدمتها. 

ثامنا: أوجه التحية إلى الشعب المصري العظيم وقواه السياسية والاجتماعية، وفي مقدمتهم قضاة مصر، في رفضهم للقرارات التي تتعارض مع صحيح الدستور والقانون.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قانون رقم 247 لسنــة 1956 بشأن محاكمة رئيس الجمهورية والوزراء.


الماده 6 : يعاقب رئيس الجمهورية بالإعدام أو بالسجن المؤبد أو السجن المشدد إذا ارتكب عملاً من أعمال الخيانة العظمى أو عدم الولاء للنظام الجمهوري.

ويعتبر عدم الولاء للنظام الجمهوري الأفعال الآتية:

(أولاً) العمل على تغيير النظام الجمهوري إلى نظام ملكي.
(ثانياً) وقف دستور الدولة كله أو بعضه أو تعديل أحكامه دون إ تباع القواعد والإجراءات التي قررها الدستور.

http://ahmedelgamel.maktoobblog.com/1611241/قانون-محاكمة-رئيس-الجمهورية-والوزراء/

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*عبد المجيد محمود: لكل اللى عايز يعرف ليه مفيش قصاص لشهداء محمد محمود وغيره بقولهم ان قضية احداث محمد محمود وكافة قضايا الاعتداء على اخواتنا المسيحيين وكنائسهم لم يقدم الى فى محضر واحد اى متهم ... هل تتصوروا ذلك لم تقدم الداخلية لى اى متهم واحد فى اى قضية من هذه القضايا ويجوا يقولوا النائب العام بينيم القضايا ... فارسلت الى رئاسة الوزراء بهذا الشان ولكن تم حفظها فى التلاجة ايضا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام الجديد على الجزيرة :: أي تحريض من وسائل الاعلام على النظام الحالي حسب القانون الجديد سيضع تحت طائلة القانون .. و إذا تم إبلاغي بأي تحرك فية انقلاب على الحكم سوف أتخذ الأجراءات القانونية و عقوبتها قد تصل الي الإعدام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*البلتاجى علي قناة النيل للاخبار :  خلى اللى فى الميدان يتسلوا .. دول عديمى الفائدة وليس لهم اى قوى على الارض ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين يعلن اضراب المحامين عن العمل فى جميع محاكم مصر ويعلن تضامنه مع قضاة مصر الشرفاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*حرق المقر الرئيسي لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين بدمنهور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام المقال: سليمان و"العسكرى" رفضا تدخل الجيش والشرطة مع المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الشرطة تطلق الغاز المسيل لمنع متظاهرى الإخوان من اقتحام دار القضاء
 أطلقت قوات الشرطة المتواجدة أمام دار القضاء العالى، القنابل المسيلة للدموع، لمنع المتظاهرين المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين من اقتحام دار القضاء العالى، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*نظم العشرات من أعضاء حزب مصر القوية، الذى يرأسه الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، سلسلة بشرية أمام جامعة القاهرة، رافعين لافتات تعبر عن آرائهم فى القرارات الأخيرة للدكتور محمد مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*طالب الدكتور محمود العلايلى، القيادى بحزب المصريين الأحرار، القوات المسلحة بحماية وتأمين المتظاهرين السلميين أمام دار القضاء العالى، بعد انسحاب الداخلية وقوات الأمن المركزى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام المقال يحمل مرسى مسئولية إصابته بـ"أى مكروه" *


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*القبض على فلسطينى يهاجم دار القضاء العالى مع شباب الأخوان
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجمعية العمومية للقضاة تعلن تعليق العمل بكافة محاكم ونيابات مصر اعتبارا من باكر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجمعية العمومية للقضاة تعلن الأعتصام بدار القضاء العالى حتى سحب مرسى لما يسميه أعلان دستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قاطع القضاة المشاركون فى جمعيتهم العمومية، المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، فى كلمته، مساء اليوم، التى بكى خلالها، وهتفواً : "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*دعت المحكمة الدستورية العليا، الرئيس محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية إلى أن يقدم ما لديه من أدلة فى شأن ما ورد على لسانه بالأمس حول إعلان المحكمة للحكم الذى سيصدر من المحكمة الدستورية العليا خلال جلسة 2 ديسمبر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*عبد المجيد محمود: لا توجد قضية واحدة لدى النيابات خاصة بـ"شفيق"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*عبد المجيد محمود: لا أخشى أن أقتل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الحرية والعدالة": قرارات "مرسى" انتظرها الشعب طويلاً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة للوفد والدستور والتيار الشعبى إلى دار القضاء العالى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*نقيب المحامين لـ"الرئيس": الحاكم الذى يستعين بالشبيحة والبلطجية ضعيف
  وجه سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين رسالة شديدة اللهجة لرئيس الجمهورية معقبا على خطابة بالأمس، والذى قال فيه "إنه يعلم ما يدار فى الغرف المغلقة". *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة "مصر القوية" تصل التحرير.. والعشرات يهتفون ضد "المرشد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدأ منذ قليل المؤتمر الصحفى الذى يعقده حزب التجمع تحت عنوان "من أجل دستور لدولة مدنية ديمقراطية حديثة" وسيناقش فيه إسقاط الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور والدستور الإخوانى السلفى بعد الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره مرسى الخميس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الزند: 30 حزباً يجمدون نشاطهم السياسى حتى إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى
 أعلن المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، أن هناك 30 حزباً سياسياً يجمدون نشاطهم السياسى، اعتراضاً على قرارات الرئيس وحتى إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*القوى الوطنية تشكل 3 لجان لإدارة الأزمة الحالية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*"أبو سعدة": مرسى فقد شرعيته ويجوز إسقاطه وأبشره بقرار الدستورية

 قال حافظ أبو سعدة مدير المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان: إن الرئيس مرسى أعلن فى خطابه أنه يتجسس على القوى السياسية، ليكون رئيس مخبر بوليسى وهذه فضيحة تكفى لأن تطيح به.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 نوفمبر 2012)

بعدد 26  نفراً فقط  <
التأسيسية  الاخوانجى-سلفية :[:"  التأسيسية توافق على مواد لم يسبق اعلانها وتقر مادة مبادئ الشريعة

وافقت الجمعية التأسيسية لصياغة الدستور، فى جلستها عدد من المواد دون سابق اعلان بشأنها . حيث تقدم حاتم عزام باقتراح بإضافة عبارة " توثيق الثورات المصرية فى العصر الحديث" إلى الهيئة العليا لحفظ التراث بباب الأجهزة المستقلة.
و قال إنه يقترح مادة للحفاظ على الثورة ومكتسباتها وتراثها للأجيال المقبلة، يكون نصها " تكفل الدولة حماية ذاكرة ثورة 25 يناير 2011، بما يتضمن أعمال التوثيق والإتاحة وتسخير موارد الدولة وسلطاتها، وتؤسس هيئة مستقلة تابعة لرئاسة الجمهورية للقيام بذلك، ويحدد القانون تشكيل هذه الهيئة ووظائفها".كما بدأت الجمعية التأسيسية مناقشة مقترح متعلق بالعزل السياسى لرموز النظام السابق، ونصه " يمنع قيادات الحزب الوطنى من ممارسة العمل السياسى والترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية والبرلمانية، بغرفتيهما، لمدة عشر سنوات من تاريخ إقرار هذا الدستور، ويقصد بالقيادات كل من كان عضواً بالأمانة العامة أو عضواً بلجنة السياسات أو بالمكتب السياسى، أو كان عضواً بالبرلمان بغرفتيه عن الحزب الوطنى بالفصلين 2005 أو2010 ".
كما وافقت على المادة (227) الخاصة ببقاء رئيس الجمهورية الحالى حتى انتهاء مدته الـ 4 سنوات المقترح د.محمد سليم العوا، لتصبح: "تنتهى مدة رئيس الجمهورية الحالى بانقضاء أربع سنوات من تسلمه منصبه الحالى، ولا يجوز بحال أن يشغل هذا المنصب إلا لمدة أخرى " .
*من جانبهم وافق أعضاء الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور على إحالة المادة (220) صاحبة اكبر جدل ورفض من جانب كل المصريين والمتعلقة بمبادئ الشريعة ، واحالتها إلى لجنة الصياغة المصغرة، ونصها: "مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية تشمل أدلتها الكلية وقواعدها الأصولية والفقهية ومصادرها المعتبرة فى مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة".   [ !!!!! ]* "    ]

#* التأسيسية  (العائلية )!*!
مصدر معلوماتى  موقع وطنى الاسبوعى  -  بتصرف.


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*
كشف عضو بمجلس إدارة نادى القضاة النقاب عن مفاجآت جديدة بشأن الإعلان الدستورى الصادر عن الرئيس محمد مرسى وحقيقة إقالة النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود.

وقال عضو المجلس إن النائب العام الذى تم إحالته للتقاعد استلم بشكل رسمى وقانونى فيديوهات كاملة وسى ديهات تخص وقائع قتل المتظاهرين منذ ثورة يناير وحتى اليوم من جهات معنية بهذا الأمر.

وأشار الى أن هذه السى ديهات والتفريغات الخاصة بالفيديوهات اتضح من خلالها تورط قيادات كبيرة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالصوت والصورة فى قتل المتظاهرين .

 واستطرد قائلا تم إعداد قائمة كاملة بأسماء هذه القيادات الإخوانية تمهيدا لانتداب قاضي تحقيق مستقل للتحقيق معهم وهو الأمر الذى دعا إلى الإطاحة بالنائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود خاصة أنه قد عقد العزم على الانتهاء من استدعاء من ورد اسمه فى الفيديوهات التى صورت وقدمت إليه من جانب الجهات المعنية للتحقيق الفورى العاجل ،وألمح قائلا نحن الآن أصبحنا أمام تصفية حسابات وليس دولة قانون كما يتقول الآخرون .

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قرار بشطب قضاة من اجل مصر من القضاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات أمام مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بأسيوط وتراشق بالحجارة بين معارضي الإعلان الدستوري ومؤيديه، ولا وجود للشرطة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الحياة اليوم... الفقية الدستوري ابراهيم درويش هاتفيا: لدي معلومات بانه سيتم اعتقال عدد من الشخصيات العامة الليلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجارديان": مرسي فاز بمعركة غزة.. وخسر "مصر"*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*+بمزيد من الالم والحزن   والخزى  والاسي والاسف  :أتقدم لمصر كلها   أولا بالإعتذار 
وأتقدم لكنيستنا   القبطية المرقسية الارثوذوكسية  بالاعتذار ​*
عن خبر مخزى   : أنبأء عن قرب* عودة الكنائس   للمهزلة اللى إسمها التأسيسية* [  الغير دستورية  -الغير قانونية  الغير شرعية  ]
إذا أخذ هذا القرار * من المسئؤلين الان * فى الكنيسة   فسآخذ اجازة مفتوحة  وسأجلس فى بيتى  لا أقابل أحد -  فليس -إئنذاك - فى كنيستى  رجال أحرار  وطنيين ..لو صدق الخبر . 

@@@*   نوجه    نظر    رعاتنا  ممن يتابعون  نبض شعبنا القبطى  أن العودة للتأسيسية    دون كل القوى الوطنية   ستكون خيانة سياسية وإنفصال عن كل التيارات  الوطنية  وقداساتكم  على قدر مناسب من الحصافة  يحول دون هذه الهنه.*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*هتبقى عار فى جبين الكنيسة طول العمر لو رجعت لهذة المهزلة

احنا بناضل لقضية كاملة هتحول هوية مصر 

مفيش تسيس لقرارات الكنيسة وقرارها يكون على نسق الرغبة الشعبية مش قرار كهنوتى  
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *+بمزيد من الالم والحزن   والخزى  والاسي والاسف  :أتقدم لمصر كلها   أولا بالإعتذار
> وأتقدم لكنيستنا   القبطية المرقسية الارثوذوكسية  بالاعتذار ​*
> عن خبر مخزى   : أنبأء عن قرب* عودة الكنائس   للمهزلة اللى إسمها التأسيسية* [  الغير دستورية  -الغير قانونية  الغير شرعية  ]
> إذا أخذ هذا القرار * من المسئؤلين الان * فى الكنيسة   فسآخذ اجازة مفتوحة  وسأجلس فى بيتى  لا أقابل أحد -  فليس -إئنذاك - فى كنيستى  رجال أحرار  وطنيين ..لو صدق الخبر .



*ممكن نعرف مصدر كلامك ده لو سمحت ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*رفعت السعيد للرئيس: "يا حاج مرسى لا تفعل مثل هتلر"
 قال رفعت السعيد رئيس حزب التجمع، إن قرارات الرئيس مرسى هى ترسيخ للحكم الديكتاتورى يصاحبه حكم متأسلم جائر، فهذا الحكم بلاء وهناك جرائم ترتكب فى بلاد عدة مثل السودان وإيران باسمها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتحدث باسم الرئاسة: لا صحة لشائعات الاعتقالات السياسية

 نفى الدكتور ياسر على، المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، ما تردد مؤخرا بشأن حملة اعتقالات سياسية ستطبق مساء اليوم، السبت، فى حق عدد من رموز المجتمع والشخصيات العامة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*القوى المدنية تشترط إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى لحضور اجتماع "الوسط"
  كشفت مصادر حزبية، أن حزب الوسط وجه دعوة إلى كل الأحزاب والقوى السياسية والحركات الثورية لاجتماع عاجل مساء اليوم، السبت،*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (24 نوفمبر 2012)

> ممكن نعرف مصدر كلامك ده لو سمحت ؟؟



http://www.light-dark.net/vb/showthread.php?p=1040222198

http://almasryel7or.blogspot.com/2012/11/blog-post_5192.html


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> http://www.light-dark.net/vb/showthread.php?p=1040222198



*قال الدكتور صفوت البياضى ، رئيس الطائفة الانجيلية وعضو الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور المستقيل، لـ"الأقباط متحدون"، لا تصدقوا ولا تستمعوا للشائعات التى تتردد حول عودة الكنيسة للتأسيسية، مشيرا الى ان المنسجبين من القوى المدنية يمكن تعويضهم من الاحتياطى، اما ممثلى الكنائس الخمس فلا يمكن تعويضهم. 

وأشار البياضى، الى وجود ضغوط على الكنيسة من عدة جهات لعودتها الى التأسيسية مرة أخرى. مؤكدا على أن الكنيسة لن تقبل دستورا بهذا الشكل. وأن هناك تنسيقا مع الكنيسة الارثوذكسية والكاثوليكية.مشيدا بدور الكنيسة الارثوذكسية فى دعوة العلمانيين للتصويت على قرار الانحساب وهو ما حظى بالأغلبية.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*صبحي صالح علي الهواء مباشرة للإعلامي جمال عنايت: اللي مش عاجبوا قرارات مرسي يخبط دماغه في الحيط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*ضرب وسحل للمتظاهرين في شارع القصر العيني منذ قليل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*مظاهرات بالمحلة الكبرى تمر بشوارع المحلة والهتافات "ارحل ارحل يامرسى" , "صبرك صبرك المحلة هاتحفر قبرك"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*هجوم عنيف من قوات الامن علي المتظاهرين في شارع القصر العيني وإصابة خطيرة لمتظاهر بقنبلة غاز في وجهه بشكل مباشر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*أطلقت مصفحات الشرطة مايقارب 12 قنبلة مسيلة للدموع متتالية على المتظاهرين في التحرير، ووصلت المصفحات إلى قرب الجامعة الأمريكية.

فيما واجه المتظاهرون مصفحات الشرطة بقنابل المولوتوف، محاولين إحراقها، في مسافة لا تتعدى 3 أمتار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الزند: الرئاسة عرضت منصب النائب العام على دربالة وعبد الجابر ورفضا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الخرباوى: مرسى سيعدل المادة التى تحصن قراراته من الإعلان الدستورى*
*قال المحامى ثروت الخرباوى، إن د. محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية سيقوم بتعديل المادة الثانية من الإعلان الدستورى والتى تحصن القرارات الصادرة من رئيس الجمهورية من الطعن عليها.

وقال الخرباوى، فى تغريده له على تويتر: " مرسى يبحث عن العدول عن قراراته بشكل يحفظ كرامته، وسيقوم بتعديل الإعلان الدستورى وإلغاء المادة الثانية الخاصة بالتحصين والإبقاء على باقى المواد ".

وكانت أنباء قد ترددت عن أن مرسى يحاول حاليا مع عدد من مستشاريه الخروج من الأزمة الحالية بإدخال تعديلات على بعض مواد الإعلان الدستورى لامتصاص غضب القوى الثورية التى وصفت الإعلان بأنه سيحول مرسى إلى ديكتاتور.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 نوفمبر 2012)

@@@ تراشق وتدافع وشغب حاد فى نقابة الصحفيين مع و  ضد قرارات الريس مرسي
إنقسام حاد :
 الصحفى  الوطنى  جمال فهمى والصحفيين الوطنين الاحرار من جهه  - ضد النقيب الاخوانجى وفلول الاخوان.من جهه أخرى. 
مشاكل   وخلافات  ومواجههات  سياسية ومالية وإدارية وقانونية     حادة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 نوفمبر 2012)

@@@  أنباء   عن إستقالة   ال[  مفكر الاسلامى  ]  [ محمدسليم العوا   ] 
 [مشتشار الرئيس   ]   [.....]
  -من اشتــــشارة الرئيس :
هنا  المـــــصــــــدر 
ولم يعرف بعــــد   سبب الاستقالة
: هل هو تفرد  تيار وحيد بوضع دستور على هواه متجاهلا كل التيارات الاخرى 
أم خشيته على الحريات  العامة والخاصة  والحقوق العامة والخاصة.
أم خشيته أن يفرض عليه شريعة لاتخصه بالاكراه .
عموماً 
تجرى محاولات الان للتفاهم مع محمد سليم العوا ... وشرح له العقيدة الفقهية لجمهور العلماء  حول المواد التى يتخوف منها العوا 

من جهته  هدد الشيخ ياسر برهامى  ان نتيجة انسحاب العوا سيؤدى الى أن يقرر الممجتمعون 
حذف مادة  مبادئ  الشريعة الاسلامية من الدستور..
ومن جهتهم قام المجاهدون على اليوتيوب بإضافة مقاطع عن تصريحات لمحمد سليم العوا عن كارثية  الدستور.


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*قالت الدكتورة كريمة الحفناوى، إننا لن نسمح بوجود فرعون أو ديكتاتور جديد فى مصر يحصن قراراته، وإنه من حق رئيس الجمهورية أن يصدر مراسيم قوانين جديدة ولكن لا يحق له أن يصدر إعلان دستورى وأرى ذلك الإعلان ملىء بالسموم. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*سمير مرقص لـ"الشرق الأوسط": مرسى مارس ضغوطا على لإعادتى للتأسيسية
 قال سمير مرقص إنه قرر التقدم باستقالته من منصب مساعد رئيس الجمهورية لشئون التحول الديمقراطى، لأنه قبل هذا المنصب مسبقا كى يشارك فى عملية التحول الديمقراطى بالبلاد، مشيرا إلى أن قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى الأخيرة مثلت تجاهلا له.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعليق العمل بنيابات القاهرة الجزئية وقصر التحقيقات على حوادث القتل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*علقت كل من محكمة القاهرة الجديدة والتجمع الخامس اليوم الأحد، العمل فى نظر الجلسات وتم تأجيل الجلسات إدارياً، كما علقت كل من نيابات القاهرة الجديدة والمطرية والمرج والسلام العمل مع تواجد ثلاث وكلاء نيابة بكل منهم لاتخاذ الإجراءات الإدارية فقط من تصريح بالدفن أو تجديد لحبس متهمين، مع رفضهم لفتح تحقيقات جديدة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*علق المستشارون ووكلاء النيابات عملهم بشكل تام فى نيابات أول وثانى أكتوبر والهرم، تضامناً مع قرارات الجمعية العمومية لنادى القضاة، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتظم العمل بجميع محاكم القاهرة الكلية، اليوم الأحد، بالرغم من قرار الجمعية العمومية للقضاة، أمس، بتعليق العمل بجميع المحاكم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*علقت كل من المحاكم والنيابات بالجيزة العمل، اليوم الأحد، وسيتم تأجيل كل القضايا التى تنظرها محاكم الجيزة إدارياً، مع تواجد بعض وكلاء النيابة بالنيابات، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال المستشار زغلول البلشى مساعد وزير العدل لشئون إدارة التفتيش القضائى بوزارة العدل، إنه لا صحة لما تردد بشأن قيامة بتهديد القضاة بمحاسبتهم على تعطيل العمل بالمحاكم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*المكتب الفنى:انتظام العمل بمحاكم القضاء الإدارى على مستوى الجمهورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصدر قضائى: بعض دوائر محكمة الجيزة عملت بصفة منتظمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*قالت صحيفة الإندبندنت أون صنداى، إن النزاع الشديد الذى تشهده الساحة السياسة المصرية بعد إعلان الرئيس محمد مرسى عن قرارات تمنحه سلطات واسعة فوق الرقابة القضائية تثير شكوكا عديدة بشأن الانتقال الديمقراطى الهش فى مصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*نادى القضاة يستنكر دعوة " التفتيش القضائى" لعدم تعطيل العمل بالمحاكم
  استنكر نادى القضاة دعوة المستشار زغلول البلشى، مساعد وزير العدل لشئون التفتيش القضائى، للقضاة إلى عدم تعطيل العمل فى المحاكم، وقال إنها تتعارض مع توصية الجمعية العمومية الطارئة لنادى القضاة التى عقدت أمس السبت، والخاصة بتعليق العمل فى كافة المحاكم والنيابات حتى يتم إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى والاستجابة لمطالب القضاة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*10 طعون لإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى..والمحكمة تدرس تحديد جلسة لنظرها
 تلقت محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة حتى الآن، 10 طعون قضائية تطالب بوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الصادر من الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*المحامى الأول لنيابة استئناف القاهرة يعلن ترك منصبه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*تايم: مرسى والإسلاميون فى مواجهة ضد كافة المصريين
 قالت مجلة تايم، إنه بعد سيطرته على سلطات واسعة فى البلاد تجاوزت سلطات أسلافه من الاستبداديين، يخوض الرئيس محمد مرسى والتيار الإسلامى مواجهات ضد كافة المصريين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*"النقض" تدعو لجمعية طارئة لتعليق العمل رداً على الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصدر قضائى: نيابات شمال القاهرة علقت عملها وتستعد لإضراب الثلاثاء*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمومية محكمة شمال القاهرة توقف العمل وتحيل وليد شرابي متزعم حركة فضاة من أجل مصر الى لجنة الصلاحية تمهيدا لفصله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمومية الصحفيين ترفض الإعلان الدستوري.. وتهدد بحجب الصحف والإضراب العام في حالة الإصرار عليها وتؤكد مشاركتها في مظاهرات الثلاثاء *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*تكسير جميع محلات الأخوان فى مدينة منوف وأقتحام وتدمير مقر الحرية والعدالة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*بيان للمحكمة الدستورية بعد قليل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة الصحفيين بعد جمعيتهم العمومية من النقابة إلى التحرير رفضاً لقرارات مرسي
 والهتاف الآن : راح ح نقولها في كل مكان مش عايزين دستور اخوان*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*سقطت البورصة المصرية اليوم سقوطاً مدوياً بخسارة بلغت 24.3 مليار جنيه في ساعة واحدة, وتم إيقاف التداول منعاً لكارثة غير مسبوقة في تاريخ مصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يهاجم معتصمي التحرير ظهر اليوم بالخرطوش والغاز

[YOUTUBE]A1qRLgQINWU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*اذا استمر مرسي على تلك السياسة باقصاء المعارضة واستمرار حالة الفتنة فالحل الوحيد هو نزول الجيش وهذه المرة لن يكون لحماية ثورة وانما ينزل لكي يحكم  ........... فاروق جويده *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصحفيين يسحبون الثقة من ممدوح الولي نقيب الصحفيين الاخواني *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإخوان" تغير مكان مليونية الثلاثاء من عابدين إلى "نهضة مصر" أمام حديقة الحيوان بالجيزة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجزيرة مباشر مصر: بيان للرئاسة بعد قليل ...... هل سيحل المحكمة الدستورية ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*رئاسة الجمهورية تؤكد على أن الرئيس يريد الحوار مع القوى السياسية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*البورصة تسجل ثالث اكبر خسارة فى تاريخها بـ 29.4 مليار جنيه ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل; انقطاع البث المياشر لكل قنوات الاذاعه والتلفزيون الاولي والتانيه و المصريه وباقي القنوات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*العفو الدولية: الاعلان الدستورى يسحق سيادة القانون ويبشر بعهد جديد من القمع *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*سكاي نيوز مصر: لقاء مرتقب بين الرئيس المصري ومجلس القضاء الأعلى بكامل هيئاته *


----------



## marcelino (25 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل; انقطاع البث المياشر لكل قنوات الاذاعه والتلفزيون الاولي والتانيه و المصريه وباقي القنوات*



ايوة صح .. بس ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن حل الدستورية العليا بعد حشد شباب الإخوان أمامها *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ايوة صح .. بس ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



*لا توجد اى اخبار عن السبب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتقال مجلس القضاء الأعلى بكافة هيئتة للإجتماع بالرئيس مرسى فى قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنباء عن حل الدستورية العليا بعد حشد شباب الإخوان أمامها *



*لسه النائب السابق محمد العمده كان بيطالب مرسي 
بحل الدستوريه من شويه علي قناه فضائيه 

كده بقي خلاص مصر بقت مملكه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انتقال مجلس القضاء الأعلى بكافة هيئتة للإجتماع بالرئيس مرسى فى قصر الاتحادية*



* النتيجه هتبقي واحد من اتنين 
تهديد بحل الدستوريه 
او مج شاي بالياسمين لكل الحاضرين
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن صدور بيان رئاسى لتفسير الإعلامن الدستورى وهو ما ترفضه القوى السياسية

	التحرير  ** 
​​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصادر: الرئيس يدعو القوى السياسية والهيئات القضائية لاجتماع عاجل
  توصل اجتماع الرئيس محمد مرسى ومستشاريه إلى دعوة جميع القوى السياسية، لإدارة حوار سياسى حول الأزمة الأخيرة، وحول وضع الجمعية التأسيسية،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا توجد اى اخبار عن السبب*


*




ماسبيرو​
أفاد مصدر   بالنايل سات، عن تعرض القمر الصناعي النايل سات لعملية تشويش، وأفاد   المصدر، وفقا لراديو مصر، أنه وفقا لهاذ التشويش تم نقل تردد هذه القنوات   إلى تردد آخر، هو 11219، وأنه جاري البحث عن مصدر التشويش.




الوطن
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*"القضاة": العديد من المحاكم علقت العمل وغرفة عمليات لمتابعة الموقف
 أعلن نادى القضاة أن محاكم الإسكندرية ودمنهور والمنصورة علقت العمل بالمحاكم والنيابات اليوم الأحد، استجابة لتوصية الجمعية العمومية الطارئة التى عقدها نادى القضاة مساء أمس السبت، واستجابة لقرار الجمعيات العمومية لتلك المحاكم.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*بيان للرئاسة يؤكد أن الهدف من الإعلان الدستورى تحقيق تطلعات الشعب

الأحد، 25 نوفمبر 2012 - 19:11

*
*




*​*(أ.ش.أ)



أكد  بيان  أصدرته رئاسة الجمهورية باللغة الإنجليزية، ووزعته على المراسلين  الأجانب  المعتمدين لديها فى القاهرة، أن الهدف من الإعلان الدستورى  والقرارات  والقوانين التى أصدرها الرئيس محمد مرسى فى الثانى والعشرين من  الشهر  الحالى، تهدف إلى تحقيق تطلعات الشعب المصرى، وكفالة التعهد بإنجاح  عملية  التحول الديمقراطى.

وقال البيان، إن هذا الإعلان الدستورى يعد ضروريا لمحاسبة المسئولين عن   الفساد بارتكاب الجرائم الأخرى أثناء حكم النظام السابق خلال الفترة   الانتقالية، بالإضافة إلى أن هذه الإجراءات ستحفظ حقوق الشهداء والمصابين،   وهو ما يعد قضية أساسية لدى الرأى العام المصرى. **


اليوم السابع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المجلس الوطنى": الرئيس واهم لو ظن أن مصر تتحمل حكماً طائفياً ومذهبياً
 عقدت الأمانة العامة للمجلس الوطنى، اجتماعاً طارئاً لتقييم الأوضاع بعد صدور "الإعلان الدستورى الأسود"، والنظر فيما يمكن تقديمه لإنقاذ الثورة، ومواجهة تداعيات الموقف الخطير الذى تمر به البلاد مع قانون "حماية الثورة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*ناشد المجلس الأعلى للقضاة، فى بيان، جميع القضاة وأعضاء النيابة العامة الانتظام فى أداء أعمالهم، وعدم تعطيل العمل بالمحاكم والنيابة العامة، حرصاً على مصالح المتقاضين.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصطفى الجندى: الله غضب على الإخوان 









 مصطفى الجندى​ 
   		 		   			 								كتب – أحمد حمدى: 			 	   		 الأحد , 25 نوفمير 2012 19:28 		 
 	قال مصطفى الجندى، القيادى بحزب الدستور، إن  الثورة المصرية ستكمل مسيرتها  لتحقيق مطالبها التى أعلنتها من أيام الرئيس  المخلوع مبارك، وعلى رأسها  العيش والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية.
 	ووجه الجندى رسالة إلى د.محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية،  قائلا "الثوار يزرعون  وأنت تحصد على الجاهز.. قمت بتحصين التأسيسية لصياغة  الدستور والشورى،  متاجرا بدم الشهداء، وأصدرت إعلانا دستوريا بحجة ضمان  الاستقرار والقصاص  العادل للشهداء".
	وأضاف  الجندى، خلال تواجده بميدان التحرير وسط هتافات المئات حوله، أن   الله غضب على جماعة الإخوان ولا يريدهم أن يتواجدوا في عباءة الإسلاميين   ليحققوا مصالحهم الشخصية، مشيرا إلى متاجرة الإخوان لدماء الشهداء لحساب   مصالحهم.
	وتابع الجندى أن سياسات الرئيس مرسى تأتى بنفس سياسات جماعة الإخوان التى   تقوم على المتاجرة والمرابحة بدماء الشهداء، قائلا "أخلاق الإخوان مش  أخلاق  الثورة ولا ميدان التحرير الذى جمع أطياف المجتمع المصرى لإسقاط  نظام  الاستبداد الذى حكم مصر ثلاثين عاما.. الثورة هتستمر وهتلم شمل القوى   السياسية التى يهمها مصلحة مصر".*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*دعااااااااااااااابه 

يقال ان 
طائر النهضه خبط في النايل سات 
وهو السبب في قطع الارسال


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*السيسي يحذر من استدراج الجيش للصراع السياسي.. وولاءنا الوحيد للشعب 





                              السيسي                         

                              - أميره إبراهيم                          
                         نشر:                          25/11/2012 6:01 م                          – تحديث                          25/11/2012 6:07 م                      
«الدفاع عن  الوطن وحماية أمنه القومى فى الداخل  والخارج مهمة مقدسة لا تهاون فيها،  وولاؤنا الوحيد للشعب وعليكم ان  تحترسوا من الشائعات» ثلاث رسائل وجهها  وزير الدفاع الفريق أول عبد الفتاح  السيسى، القائد العام ليؤكد على دور  الجيش فى المرحله الحاليه ويحدده فى  حماية الوطن والامن القومى وينفى فى  ذات الوقت ولاء الجيش لجماعه او فصيل   ويحذر من استدراج الجيش للصراع  السياسي».
وخلال لقائه مع دارسى كلية القادة والأركان، شدد السيسي  على ضرورة  المحافظة على الاستعداد القتالى ورفع الكفاءة القتالية للأفراد  والمعدات  والحفاظ على جاهزية القوات المسلحة والروح المعنوية العالية  للأفراد وأكد  فى ذات الوقت على أهمية الفهم والإدراك الصحيح بما يدور من  أحداث ومتغيرات  لمعرفة حقيقة الأمور مع عدم الانسياق وراء الشائعات التى  قد تهدد أمن  وسلامة القوات المسلحة.
وخلال الحوار الذى أداره مع الضباط استمع السيسي لأرائهم  واستفساراتهم  عن الأوضاع الداخلية والخارجية وتداعياتها على أمن واستقرار  الوطن، واجاب  على بعض الاسئله بأن القوات المسلحة ستظل تؤدى دورها فى  حماية الوطن  واستقراره مهما كانت الضغوط والتحديات وحرص على التأكيد على  رسالة فحواها  أن ولاء القوات المسلحة الوحيد لشعب مصر وأرضها.
ووجه السيسى الى ضرورة التمسك بالانضباط العسكرى والقيم  والمبادئ التى  تحفظ للقوات المسلحة قوتها وتماسكها لافتا إلى أن أمن مصر  وسلامتها يكمن فى  قوات مسلحة قوية لتظل العسكرية المصرية قدوة للمجتمع فى  الانضباط والتفانى  فى أداء ومهام الواجبات الوطنية.
وتطرق الحوار الى استراتيجية التعامل مع الموقف الأمنى فى  سيناء وقال  انها تقوم على العمل المشترك مع قوات الشرطة المدنية فى إطار  يحترم حقوق  الإنسان والحرص على عدم سقوط أبرياء، منوهابدور أهل سيناء من  أجل فرض  السيطرة الأمنية على سيناء.
ووردا على احد الاسئله عن الازمه الاخيره بين الشرطه  والحيش التى تكررت  وتطورت لمواجهات عنيفه قال السيسى أن علاقات الود  والإخاء تربط رجال القوات  المسلحة والشرطة المدنية منذ تاريخ طويل فهما  يمثلان جناحى الأمن لمصر  وشعبها العظيم وأهمية الدور الوطنى للحفاظ على  استقرار وسلامة البلاد.
اللافت ان اللقاء حضره رئيس الاركان الفريق صدقى صبحى  وقادة الأفرع  الرئيسية وعدد من قادة القوات المسلحة وضباط من المناطق  العسكرية والجيوش  الميدانية ودارسين من المعاهد والكليات العسكرية.






التحرير
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UQBkM4nbZi8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*خــاص – عمرو الليثى يتقدم بإستقالتة من منصب مستشار الرئيس  

*​*11/25/2012   7:41 PM​*​*



*​*
 	تقدم الإعلامى عمرو الليثى بإستقالتة رسمياً من منصبه   كمستشار لرئيس الجمهورية إحتجاجاً على الإعلان الدستورى الأخير الذى أصدره   الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية .

 	وعلمت بوابة الفجر الإلكترونية أن الليثى قد تقدم أمس   السبت بإستقالة مسببة الى الرئيس , مؤكداً أنه لن يتراجع عنها الإ فى حال   تراجع الرئيس عن الإعلان الدستورى , ومن المنتظر أن يعلن عنها الليثى   رسمياً غداً الإثنين .

 	وأكد مصدر مقرب أن إستقالة الليثى لم تكن الإستقالة   الوحيدة بل تقدم بعض المستشارين بإستقالاتهم لنفس السبب , مضيفاً الى أنه   لم يتم البت فيهم من قبل الرئيس حتى الأن .



الفجر*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/Mo7by.masr?ref=stream
*






اة وربنا فعلا 


 شايفك يالى بتقولى فلول 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل ومخذي وعار علي مصر
 علمنا من مصادرنا ان احد القوي الدولية أصدرت اوامر لمرسي بالتراجع عن  الاعلان الدستوري وامهلته ساعات والا سيتم مراجعة حساباتها معه
 وستشهدون ذلك باعينكم
 اشعر باني احتاج للتقئ من القرف
عمر عفيفي
 الاحد ٢٥ نوفمبر

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*من «يوتيوب» إلى سيادة الرئيس: تصريحاتك كلها اتسجلت.. تحب نذيع؟*

*

* *محمد الشامي* 













*ربما لم يتوقع الرئيس محمد مرسى، عندما  أعلن خلال زيارته لمحافظة أسيوط، عن وجود تصريحات مسجلة لبعض زعماء سياسيين  يعارضون فيها الثورة، وهدد بـ«فضحهم» أن يستخدم الشعب - بعد إصداره  الإعلان الدستورى الأخير - السلاح نفسه للتدليل على عدم التزامه بوعوده  وتباين مواقفة، عملا بمبدأ «المعارضة بالمثل».*​ *صفحة «ثورة الغضب المصرية الثالثة» على موقع  «فيس بوك» ردت على قرارات «22 نوفمبر»، التى يرى أعضاء الصفحة أنها منحازة  للإخوان المسلمين جماعة وحزبا، بنشر مقطع مصور من خطاب ترشح «محمد مرسى»  للرئاسة عن حزب الحرية والعدالة فى يونيو الماضى، يقول فيه: «سأكون رئيساً  خادماً للشعب دون الانحياز لأى حزب أو جماعة، وأتعهد بأن تشتمل مؤسسة  الرئاسة على جميع القوى السياسية، وألا يمثل حزب الحرية والعدالة أغلبية  الحكومة».*​ *ولإظهار التناقض الواضح فى تصريحات «محمد  مرسى» بعد توليه رئاسة الجمهورية، نشر «مبروك حمدى» على موقع «يوتيوب»  شريطاً مصوراً جمع فيه بين لقطات من لقاء الرئيس بالإعلامى «خيرى رمضان»  أثناء فترة الإنتخابات الرئاسية، حيث أكد «مرسى» خلاله أنه لن يذهب لأداء  صلاة الجمعة برفقة الحرس الجمهورى، ومقاطع أخرى عن حقيقة تحركات الرئيس  وزيارته للمساجد لأداء صلاة الجمعة بعد توليه الرئاسة.*​ *وإضافة إلى التسجيلات المصورة، اعتمد نشطاء  المواقع الاجتماعية على التقارير الصحفية لتوضيح مواقف الرئيس المتناقضة،  فنشرت صفحة «جورنالجى الثورة» أجزاء من مقال صحفى نشر فى أغسطس الماضى، جاء  فيه أن الرئيس يتعهد بعدم المساس بالسلطة القضائية، وأنه لن يصدر أى  قرارات تتعلق بالقضاء. «سأحرص على الفصل بين السلطات.. لا يمكن أن يصبح  الرئيس الجديد ديكتاتورا زى اللى فات»، هذه أيضا بعض التصريحات التى أعلنها  الرئيس محمد مرسى قبل أن يصبح رئيساً للجمهورية، وتداولها مستخدمو المواقع  الاجتماعية بكثرة فى اليومين الماضيين لتعارضها مع المشهد الحالى الذى  يصفه المراقبون بأنه «تحول عن المسار الديمقراطى»، أما المقطع الأكثر  تداولا على موقع «فيس بوك» منذ مساء الجمعة حتى الآن، فهو مقطع مصور للرئيس  «مرسى» مع الإعلامى، محمود سعد، يدعو فيه الرئيس الشعب إلى الثورة عليه  إذا وجدوا أنه لا يحترم القانون.*​ 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*أسر «شهداء الثورة» يجهزون لمؤتمر «سحب الثقة من مرسى»

شقيق شهيد: النائب العام أبلغنا صعوبة إعادة المحاكمات وقال لنا «هاتوا الأدلة وأنا أفتح تحقيقات»كتب : أحمد غنيممنذ 4 دقائق
طباعة





مظاهرات لأسر الشهداء في المحلة​
أعلن عدد من   أهالى وأسر شهداء الثورة، تنظيم مؤتمر صحفى خلال الـ72 ساعة المقبلة، لفضح   ما سموه «أكاذيب الرئيس»، بعد أن أطلعهم المستشار طلعت عبدالله النائب   العام، خلال لقائه بهم أمس الأول بمكتبه بدار القضاء العالى، أن النيابة   العامة لا تمتلك أدلة جديدة حتى الآن فى قضايا قتل المتظاهرين، حتى يسمح   لها بإعادة المحاكمات وفقاً لقرار رئيس الجمهورية.
وقال تامر   سليمان، شقيق الشهيد محمد سليمان، ضحية جمعة الغضب، لـ«الوطن»، إن أغلب أسر   شهداء الثورة وأحداث «محمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء»، اتفقوا على عقد المؤتمر   لكشف «الرئيس، الذى دس السم فى العسل، حينما أوهم الرأى العام بأنه سيعيد   المحاكمات من أجل حقوق الشهداء والمصابين، لكن الحقيقة هى أن إعادة   المحاكمات أمر مستحيل فى ظل عدم وجود أى أدلة جديدة حتى الآن»، وأوضح أن   أغلب الأسر ستعلن خلال المؤتمر سحب دعمها للرئيس محمد مرسى، ورفضها جميع   قراراته الأخيرة.
وأضاف أن النائب   العام لم يكتف بتلك الحقيقة الصادمة، بل قال صراحة للأسر «هاتوا انتم   الأدلة وأنا أفتح تحقيقات فيها»، وتساءل عن دور النيابة العامة إذا كان   أهالى الشهداء هم من سيأتون بالرصاص الذى قتل أبناءهم.
وأشار شقيق   الشهيد «محمد نبيل» ضحية موقعة مجلس الوزراء، إلى أن النائب العام كان   صريحاً معهم خلال اللقاء، وقال إنه أبلغهم بأنه لا يستطيع إعادة محاكمات   القيادات الأمنية بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين لأنه لا يملك أدلة جديدة ضدهم،   قائلاً: «شكراً للنائب العام على صراحته.. وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا   مرسى».




الوطن
*​ 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*حافظ سلامة لـ"مرسى": لقد وضعت لشعبك السم في العسل.. وتذكر أن الله أهلك فرعون وجنوده 

*​*11/25/2012   5:05 PM​*​*



*​*
  	وجهة الشيخ حافظ سلامة قائد المقاومة الشعبية بالسويس،   رسالة الى  الرئيس  محمد مرسى، عبر بيان له، قائلا: "لقد وضعت لشعبك يا مرسى   السم في  العسل  بالإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدرته مؤخراً، فقد حاولت إيهام   الناس  أنك تبحث عن  تعديل مسار ثورة يناير المباركة وتحقيق أهدافها   بقراراتك  التي لاتصنع إلا  فرعون جديد".

 	وأضاف  سلامة: "تذكر يا مرسى أن الله تعالى أهلك فرعون   وجنوده، أتريد أن  تعيد  عهده بتلك القرارات الديكتاتورية المستبدة، اتق   الله يا رجل في شعب  مصر  الذي انقسم لأول مرة منذ ثورة يناير المباركة،   وأجهضت بقراراتك "الأيد   الواحدة" التي أسقطت النظام الفاسد السابق".

  	وتابع: "إذا كنت قررت يا مرسى تحصين قرارتك التي أصدرتها   منذ توليك   المسئولية حتى صياغة دستور جديد والاستفتاء عليه، وضد حل  مجلسي  الشعب   والشورى واللجنة التأسيسية، فلأى جهة يلجأ الشعب المصري لها   ليتحاكم  إليها  في أي قرارات ظالمة، وتابع مستنكرا "كأنك تنفذ مخططات  الغرب  لضياع  مستقبل  مصر وشعبها".

 	وطالب حافظ سلامة  بضرورة تشكيل مجلس رئاسي مكون من 10   شخصيات معروفة  بنزاهتها واستفتاء  الشعب عليها لتدير الحكم في البلاد حتى   تستقر وتمر من  عثرتها ويشعر  الشعب بالأمن والاستقرار.



الفجر*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*مخاوف إسرائيلية من قرارات مرسى الأخيرة..وتوقعات بصدام عسكرى مع مصر 

*​*11/25/2012   4:40 PM​*​*



*​*
  	وجهت وسائل الإعلام الإسرائيلية اهتمامها على قرارات   الرئيس محمد مرسي   الأخيرة، حيث طرحت صحيفة "يسرائيل هايوم" على قرائها   السؤال التالي "هل  أنت  قلق من تحول رئيس مصر إلى ديكتاتور؟".

  	وجاءت بعض الأراء لتعبر عن مخاوف من أن يؤدي ذلك في   النهاية إلى صدام   عسكرى بين مصر وإسرائيل، نظرًا لانتماء الرئيس الحالي   لجماعة الإخوان   المسلمين المُعادية، في حين رأى آخرون، أنه "ليس من المهم   أن يكون الرئيس   المصري ديكتاتورًا من عدمه، لأن الأهم أن يحافظ على مصالح   إسرائيل.

  	فقال قارئة أن "المصريين لا يفهمون ما هي الديمقراطية،   وأن وجود رئيس   مستبد في مصر هو أمر ممتاز بالنسبة لإسرائيل، لأن ذك هو   الطريق الوحيد   للسيطرة على الشعب المصري"، فى حين ذكر أخر، "لست قلقًا من   ذلك، لأن   النتيجة ستكون في صالح إسرائيل، وإذا أصبح ديكتاتورًا فليفعل من   أجل  مصالحه  بشرط ألا تتعارض مع مصالح إسرائيل.

  	وشبه الكاتب الصحفي "بوعز بوسموط"، الرئيس محمد مرسي،   قبل صدور قراراته   الأخيرة بشخصية الدكتور جيكل، الشخصية الطيبة في الرواية   الشهيرة قضية   الدكتور جيكل والسيد هايد، وذلك حين نجح في التوسط بين   إسرائيل وحماس في   التوصل إلي وقف إطلاق النار، ولكنه تحول بعد 24 ساعة فقط   إلى شخصية  السيد  هايد الرجل الشرير في الرواية، حين أصدر قراراته   الأخيرة.



الفجر* 


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*ﺳﻞ CNN ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﻩ : ﺍﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺒﺚ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻳﺠﻬﺰ ﻟﻔﺮﺽ ﺍﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﻋﺮﻓﻴﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*



   ترقبوا عزل مرسي من منصبه، هذا الافاق اقسم علي احترام الدستور والقانون  والان ينتهك الدستور والقانون .. مرسي لم يعد رئيساً لمصر نقطه

       تويتر  ​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*«الوطن» تكشف تفاصيل الاجتماع العاصف بين «مرسى» ومستشاريه الأربعة المستقيلين

«الليثى» و«الصياد» و«سيف  الدولة» و«عبدالفتاح» يقدمون استقالاتهم خلال الاجتماع ويعتبرونها نافذة  إذا لم يعدَّل «الإعلان».. ويحذرون من «كارثة كبرى للبلاد»* *كتب : الوطنمنذ 3 دقائق
طباعة





الرئيس محمد مرسي​* *
حصلت «الوطن» على  تفاصيل الاجتماعين العاصفين اللذين عقدهما الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس  الجمهورية، مع مساعديه وأعضاء الهيئة الاستشارية، أمس وأمس الأول، فى قصر  الاتحادية بمصر الجديدة، لبحث الموقف من الأزمة الحالية فى البلاد بعد  قراراته الأخيرة وإصداره إعلانا دستوريا تضمن تحصين الجمعية التأسيسية  للدستور ومجلس الشورى من البطلان.* *
وشهد الاجتماع  تقديم 4 من فريق مستشارى الرئاسة استقالاتهم، هم: الإعلامى عمرو الليثى  وأيمن الصياد، مستشارا الرئيس لشئون الإعلام، والمهندس محمد عصمت سيف  الدولة، مستشار الرئيس للشئون العربية، والدكتور سيف عبدالفتاح، مستشار  الرئيس للشئون السياسية. ليرتفع عدد المستقيلين إلى 6 بعد إعلان كل من سمير  مرقص وفاروق جويدة موقفيهما صراحة.* *
ووعد «مرسى»،  خلال الاجتماع الثانى، أن يلقى خطابا تليفزيونيا للشعب يؤكد فيه أن قراراته  غير محصنة قضائيا وأنه سيجرى تعديلا على الإعلان الدستورى يتضمن عدم  احتفاظه بالحصانة إلا فيما يتعلق بأعمال سيادة الدولة والأمن القومى وفق ما  يحدده الدستور والقانون، ودعوة الهيئات القضائية والقوى السياسية إلى  الاجتماع للحوار والتوافق حول الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور.* *
وقالت مصادر  لـ«الوطن»: «إن الاجتماعين كان هدفهما رأب الصدع داخل الفريق الرئاسى،  وشهدا، خاصة الاجتماع الثانى، عاصفة من الانتقادات الحادة للرئيس بسبب  الإعلان الدستورى، وأوضحت المصادر أن عددا من أعضاء الهيئة الاستشارية  استنكر إصدار الرئيس مرسى الإعلان الدستورى دون استشارتهم، وأكدوا للرئيس  أن قراراته تسببت فى أزمة وصلت إلى حد انقسام للمجتمع وزيادة حالة  الاستقطاب بين القوى السياسية فى البلاد، وطلبوا منه إلغاء أو تعديل  الإعلان الدستورى، بما يضمن عدم تحصين قراراته واحتفاظه بسلطات مطلقة فوق  جميع سلطات الدولة.* *الليثى  لـ«مرسى»: أرفض تقييد الإعلام وإغلاق «دريم».. و«الصياد»: الشارع منقسم..  وإذا لم تكن الرئاسة تعلم فهذه مشكلة أكبر.. و«عبدالفتاح»: أطالبك بالتعامل  بتعقل*​*وأوضحت  المصادر أن أيمن الصياد قال لـ«مرسى» خلال الاجتماع: إن هناك حالة من  الانقسام داخل الشارع بسبب الإعلان الدستورى، أدت إلى أزمة وصلت لمرحلة  الخطر، وإذا لم تكن الرئاسة تعلم أن الأزمة كبيرة فهذه مشكلة أكبر، فى  إشارة إلى المواجهات بين أنصار الإخوان والقوى الثورية التى تكاد تصل إلى  الصدام فى مليونيتى غد الثلاثاء. وأضافت أن المهندس محمد عصمت سيف الدولة  احتد خلال الاجتماع على الرئيس مرسى وقال له بلهجة غاضبة: «إحنا مش موظفين  علشان يتم تجاهلنا فى هذه القرارات، وإذا لم يحدث انتباه من الرئاسة لحالة  الاستقطاب فى الشارع فستحدث كارثة كبرى».
وقالت المصادر:  «إن الدكتور سيف عبدالفتاح طالب الرئيس مرسى بالتعامل مع الأزمة بتعقل  والسعى إلى لم شمل المجتمع المصرى حتى لا تحدث عواقب وخيمة». ولفتت المصادر  إلى أن عمرو الليثى أبلغ الرئيس مرسى خلال الاجتماع باعتراضه على الإعلان  الدستورى، ورفضه محاولات تقييد حرية الإعلام، وأعلن تضامنه مع ما توصلت  إليه الجمعية العمومية لنقابة الصحفيين، فى اجتماعها، أمس، وندد بالدور  الذى قامت به الدولة فى إغلاق قناة دريم، وطالب بالحرية الكاملة لوسائل  الإعلام.* *
وكشفت المصادر عن  أن المستشارين الأربعة، الصياد وسيف الدولة وعبدالفتاح والليثى، أكدوا أن  استقالاتهم ستكون نافذة إذا لم يقرر الرئيس إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى أو  تعديله على الأقل، موضحة أن باقى المستشارين أبدوا تحفظهم الشديد على  الإعلان الدستورى، وهدد عدد كبير منهم بالاستقالة.* *الرئيس يرد: أتفهم وجهات نظركم وسأجرى تعديلاً يقصر حصانة قراراتى على الأمور السيادية.. وأدعو القضاة والقوى الوطنية للحوار*​*وأكدت  المصادر أن الرئيس مرسى قال لهيئته الاستشارية فى نهاية الاجتماع إنه تفهم  وجهة نظرهم تماما، ووعدهم بأن يلقى خطابا تليفزيونيا للشعب يؤكد فيه أن  قراراته غير محصنة قضائيا وأنه سيجرى تعديلا فى الإعلان الدستورى لن يحتفظ  فيه بحصانة إلا فيما يتعلق بأعمال سيادة الدولة والأمن القومى وفق ما يحدد  الدستور والقانون، وأكد لهم أنه سيوجه الدعوة إلى الهيئات القضائية والقوى  السياسية إلى الاجتماع للحوار والتوافق حول الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور.
كان اليومان  الماضيان قد شهدا استقالة الدكتور سمير مرقص، بسبب قرارات «مرسى» الأخيرة  التى اعتبرها معوقة لوظيفته فى عملية التحول الديمقراطى وتخالف جميع  الأعراف والتقاليد الديمقراطية، كما استقال الشاعر فاروق جويدة لرفضه  المشاركة فى حالة الانقسام التى تمر بها مصر فى الفترة الحالية، كما طالبت  الجمعية العمومية لنادى القضاة الرئيس بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى دون نقاش،  وعودة المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود، النائب العام السابق، إلى منصبه، فيما  تستعد القوى الثورية والمدنية لتنظيم مليونية بالتحرير غدا، لإلغاء الإعلان  الدستورى، مقابل مليونية تنظمها جماعة الإخوان وعدد من القوى الإسلامية،  لتأييد قرارات الرئيس.* *
الوطن
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*العفو الدولية : سلطات الرئيس الجديدة تسحق سيادة القانون وتبشر بعهد جديد من القمع*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*25 منظمة حقوقية تطعن على الاعلان الدستورى  وتطالب بإلغاءه وتحديد أقرب جلسة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*المنظمات: مرسي  يقبض على كافة سلطات الدولة وخروج سافر على الحقوق والحريات الدستورية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*  بدء اجتماع طارئ يحضره  موسى  و صباحى  و البرادعى *
*2012-11-25 20:52:29* 

*



*
*  توافد منذ قليل عدد من مرشحى الرئاسة السابقين ورؤساء الأحزاب إلى مكتب  أحد السياسيين البارزين، للبدء فى اجتماع طارئ لمناقشة تطورات الوضع  السياسى الراهن، بعد الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس مرسى منذ أيام.

    وحضر الاجتماع كل من عمرو موسى والدكتور محمد البرادعى والدكتور السيد البدوى وعبد الجليل مصطفى وجورج اسحق وسامح مكرم عبيد* *

    والدكتور محمد أبو الغار، ومن المنتظر حضور حمدين صباحى خلال دقائق.* *

    اليوم السابع  * ​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرسي يصدر قانونا ً باستبعاد كل من تعدى الـ 60عاما من عضوية  مجالس ادارات النقابات العمالية .
 يلا على البركة القرار دة معناة السيطرة الاخوانية على النقابات العماليةaa*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمرو الليثي يتقدم بإستقالتة رسمياً من منصبه كمستشار لرئيس الجمهورية إحتجاجاً على الإعلان الدستوري*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصدر رئاسي: مرسي لم يقبل استقالة مرقص.. وسكينة فؤاد تغيبت لمرضها

الرئيس شرح لمستشاريه أسباب صدور الإعلان الدستوري وتحصين القرارات ذات السيادة* * 








                     الدكتور ياسر علي - المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية* * 
قال مصدر مطلع برئاسة الجمهورية إن الرئيس محمد  مرسي لم يقبل  الاستقالة التي تقدم بها الدكتور سمير مرقص، مساعد الرئيس  للتحول  الديمقراطي، حتى الآن. * *
ولفت المصدر إلى أن الرئيس سيلتقي مرقص عقب عودته من الخارج لإثنائه عن قراراه. * *
وأضاف المصدر لـ"الوطن"، أن اجتماع الرئيس بالهيئة  الاستشارية اليوم  شهد غياب الكاتبة الصحفية سكينة فؤاد لمرضها، بينما تغيب  الشاعر فاروق  جويدة، بعدما أرسل استقالته مكتوبة لرئاسة الجمهورية، وأوضح  المصدر أن  الرئيس مرسي يلتقي جويدة أيضا لمحاولة إثنائه عن استقالته. * *

وأشار المصدر إلى أن الهيئة الاستشارية أكدت للرئيس رفضها  القاطع  للإعلان الدستوري الجديد، ورد مرسي على هذا الرفض بشرح أسباب  إصداره هذا  الإعلان، مؤكدا أنه يقصد من مادة تحصين قراراته عدم الطعن على  القرارات ذات  الحصانة المستقرة. * *

وأوضح المصدر أن الرئيس شرح أسبابه لإصدار الإعلان الدستوري  في لقاء  السبت الماضي ولكن لضيق الوقت تم تأجيل الاجتماع لليوم التالي  مباشرة  لاستكمال مناقشة كافة جوانب الأزمة، لافتا إلى أن الرئيس مرسي  استمع جيدا  لكل الرؤى والمقترحات التي قدمها مستشاروه.* *


الوطن*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*صباحى: مستمرون فى الضغط حتى يتراجع مرسى عن قراراته*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*العقيد/ عمر عفيفي
 للمرة الرابعة نعيد تأكيد الخبر ونتحدي مرسي الخروج علي التلفزيون لمدة  ساعة علي الأقل من الآن والخبر مؤكد تماما ووصول قيادات اخوانية حاليا  وازدحام شديد بالرئاسة ومنع الحرس دخول الكثيرين وغرف الانتظار ممتلئة  حاليا بالزوار من جماعته وحاليا أكثر من ٢٠ سيارة أمام المقر

 مرسي يصاب بحالة تشنج وصرع ونوبة بكاء شديد بعد تلقية آتصال من رئيس دولة كبري للتراجع عن قراراته الاخيرة

 عاجل ـ نوبة صرع وتشنج عصبي شديد تصيب مورسي بعد تلقية توبيخ شديد وامر مباشر من رئيس آحد الدول الكبري ودخوله في نوبة بكاء شديد
 ...هرع طبيب ( م م ع ) من رئاسة الجمهورية وأْعطاه مهدآ ومخدر شديد ووضع  شئ ابيض بين أسنانه لم يتبينه مصدرنا ومن المرجح أنه جهاز لعدم تحطيمه  لأسنانه ( لم يتعرف مصدرنا علي طبيعته علي وجه التحديد ) وتم ألغاء جميع  اعماله لحين عودته لحالته الطبيعية وتم صرف الكثير من شرطة رئاسة الجمهورية  الحلقة الاولي والثانية وامرهم بعدم الاقتراب من مكان تواجده وتم التشويش  بسيارة التشويش علي الاتصالات في محيط المكان
 ونتحدي خروجه خلال ساعه للجماهير بأي صورة تلفزيونية غير مسجلة من الأن
 الاحد ٢٥ نوفمبر
 الساعة ٨،٢٥ بتوقيت القاهرة
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل..عمومية محكمة شمال القاهرة تقرر تعليق العمل بكافة الدوائر بالمحكمة*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*اعتقد القنوات المُعطله عادت للبث ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*إشتباكات عنيفة بالطوب بين مؤيدي مُرسي و متظاهرين أمام مبنى محافظة الغربية بطنطا .. ولا وجود لقوات الأمن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات عنيفه جدا بين المواطنين والاخوان بنفق شبرا مع اختفاء تام لعناصر الامن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*سقوط أول شهيد فى دمنهور على يد مليشيات الإخوان عمره لا يتجاوز ١٥ عام 

شهدت مدينة دمنهور أشتباكات حامية بين إهالى المنطقة وبين شباب جماعة الأخوان المسلمين أثناء قيا
م الشباب بحماية مقر الجماعة بميدان الساعه بدمنهور وقيام الأهالى بالتظاهر رفضاََ لقرارات الرئيس مما أسفر عن إصابة العشرات و أستشهاد المواطن اسلام فتحى مسعود – 15 سنه نتيجة ضربه بالشوم على الراس
 وترتفع حدة الأشتباكات بين إهالى منطقة شبرا بدمنهور وبين شباب الأخوان


[YOUTUBE]Qn-6Vyr-rEQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*تقدم 4 من فريق مستشارى مرسي باستقالاتهم، هم: الإعلامى عمرو الليثى وأيمن الصياد، مستشارا مرسي لشئون الإعلام، والمهندس محمد عصمت سيف الدولة، مستشار مرسي للشئون العربية، والدكتور سيف عبدالفتاح، مستشار مرسي للشئون السياسية. ليرتفع عدد المستقيلين إلى 6 بعد إعلان كل من سمير مرقس وفاروق جويدة *


----------



## marcelino (25 نوفمبر 2012)

ايه الهباب اللى احنا فيه ده​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*المصرى اليوم :
 عاجل: إصابة 8 من القوى السياسية في اشتباكات مع أعضاء الإخوان بالغربية..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*وزير العدل يلمح لإمكانية حل مشكلة الإعلان الدستورى عبر تعديل
 ألمح المستشار أحمد مكى، وزير العدل، إلى أن هناك إمكانية لحل مشكلة الإعلان الدستورى من خلال إصدار مذكرة شارحة للإعلان الدستورى أو تعديل يوضح أن التحصين يتعلق بالقرارات السيادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*طارق الخولى: مصر مقبلة بسياسات الرئيس مرسى على حرب أهلية 
  كشف طارق الخولى المتحدث باسم 6 أبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية، أن مظاهرة الثلاثاء المقبل ضد الإعلان الدستورى هى الحاسمة بين الشعب والدكتور مرسى، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*حمودة: قرارات مرسى تسقط بموجب الإعلان الدستورى المستفتى عليه من الشعب 
 أكد الإعلامى عادل حمودة، على أن هناك إجماع على عدم أحقية الرئيس مرسى فى إصدار إعلان دستورى طالما أنه جاء بطريقة دستورية وعن طريق الانتخابات وليس رئيسا ثوريا موضحا أن الرئيس حصن نفسه من أحكام القضاء وبالتالى أهدر السلطة القضائية نهائياً.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*
اصابة الناشط السياسى ضياء جاد بخرطوش فى الرأس والرجل من ميليشيات الاخوان المسلمين والاصابات تتعدى ال70 بخلاف العشرات الذى قام باختطافهم الاخوان ويقومون بتعذيبهم لحظة كتابة هذه السطور فى مقرات الحرية والعدالة بطنطا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة تجوب شوارع دمنهور ضد الاخوان وتهتف اسلام مات اسلام مات يالا يا شعب كفاية سكات ..
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وزير العدل يلمح لإمكانية حل مشكلة الإعلان الدستورى عبر تعديل*


*هو اللى غرقه ...وهو اللى عليه أنه يصلح الغرقة دى*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 نوفمبر 2012)

> مرسي دكتاتورا لمدة شهرين فقط حسب زعمه


:+هل مؤقتية  الحدث [   حصره  فى زمن محدود   ] - حجة تبيح  المحظورات::::
+يعنى  انا مثلا  عايز ازنى لمده شهرين من الزمان نظرا لظروف معينة .
+أو عايز أسرق أكون لص بنوك لمده شهرين من الزمان .لظروف معينة .
+أو مثلا أتاجر فى المخدرات -لمدة شهرين فقط من الزمان هل هذا مقبول .

الحقيقة  :::إن الدكتور محمد مرسي عمل شئ شبيه بكده -حين  منح نفسه بنفسه فرصة أن يكون ديكتاتورا  لمدة شهرين ل ظروف معينة .
يا سيادة الرئيس --  المؤقتية -  لاتبيح الخطايا .  
شعب مصر


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 نوفمبر 2012)

عندى سؤال  مطّير البرج اللى فاضل ....
هــــو الطفل  إسلام الذى  فقد حياته فى دمنهور 
تابع الاخوان ولا تابع الاهالى ؟؟؟!!! 
قرأءت كثير وكثير 
 وده اللى توهنى -عايز اجابة  من فضلكم .


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*المستشار هشام بسطويسي |
اعتراف الرئيس بحنث اليمين يوجب عزله فوراً واتسائل هل يليق ان يقول "وزير العدل" علي قناة التحرير : الرئيس قاللي
 انه هيصوم 3 ايام كفارة الحنث بقسمه علي احترام الدستور؟*​


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> عندى سؤال  مطّير البرج اللى فاضل ....
> هــــو الطفل  إسلام الذى  فقد حياته فى دمنهور
> تابع الاخوان ولا تابع الاهالى ؟؟؟!!!
> قرأءت كثير وكثير
> وده اللى توهنى -عايز اجابة  من فضلكم .


*مدير امن البحيره فى اتصال مع برنامج القاهره اليوم صرح بان الطفل اسلام اللى مات مش اخوانى وان الاخوان هما اللى قتلوه بضربة شومة !!*
*المهم ان الاخوان مش سايبيين ولا قناة وولا برنامج تلفيزيوني الا وطالعين فيه يتاجروا بدم الشاب البرئ ده !!! *
* وصفحاتهم مش مبطلة متاجرة بدمه ويصوروا الاخوان على انهم هم الضحايا!!*
*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم .. وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل سافك لدم أخيه مين ما كان ومهما كانت انتماءاته !*


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2012)

عادل حموده يكتب : أيامنا «السودة» التى جعلت مصر المحروسة دولة منحوسة

لو كنت من محمد مرسى لجمعت أدويتى.. وحملت حقائبى.. ولبست معطفى.. وناديت عائلتى.. وضربت الباب بأغلظ الأيمان أننى لن أعود.

انقلبت مصر فى أيام حكمه السوداء من دولة محروسة إلى دولة منحوسة.. ومن أمة هادئة إلى أمة غاضبة.. ومن حدود آمنة إلى حدود ضائعة.. ومن حكومة بوليسية قاهرة إلى حكومة فاشية فاشلة.

نفد مخزون الصبر فى صدر الشعب.. نافست طوابير الحصول عليه طوابير الخبز والبوتاجاز والتحرش بالنساء.. وتفرغنا كالديكة لخلافاتنا السياسية والشخصية والدينية، ليصبح حوارنا اليومى بالأسنان والأظافر.. بالسنج والجنازير.. بالكلمات والفضائيات.

لم يستطع محمد مرسى أن يضىء شمعة فى ليل الجاهلية السائدة.. وإنما أطفا ما كان مضاء.. خوفا من نور الحقيقة.. الوضاح.. الفضاح.


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الإعلامي " أحمد المسلماني   في برنامجة الطبعة الأولي يقول :-

أتصلت بكل مستشارين الرئيس و أنا أعرفهم معرفة جيدة و عن قرب لكي أسألهم عن من أشار علي " مرسي " بهذا الإعلان الدستوري فقالوا لي
لم يُؤخذ رأينا أبداً !!
و وزير العدل " أحمد مكي " قال لم أكن أعرف بة مطلقاً !!

فيتسائل المسلماني : طالما مستشاروا الرئيس لم يكن يعرفون ؟
ووزير العدل لم تُطلب إستشارتة و تفاجئ بالخبر ؟

يبقي مين العبقري اللي أشار علية و قالة " أتوكل ع الله و الإعلان سليم " ؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*"قلب نظام الحكم"، التهمة الأشهر، والأكثر استخداما في مواجهة المعارضين، وفي مقدمتهم كانت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، حين كانت "محسوبة على قوى المعارضة" قبل ثورة يناير.*​​*وبعدما تحولت الجماعة "المحظورة" إلى الجماعة الحاكمة، واستحوذت على أغلبية البرلمان ثم إلى الرئاسة في غضون أشهر قليلة، وأصبحت الجماعة هي التي تستخدم التهمة نفسها ضد معارضيها من القوى المدنية.*​​*كان الملك فاروق أول من وجه تهمة قلب نظام الحكم لجماعة الإخوان، بعد اتهام عدد من شبابها فيما عرف بحادث "السيارة الجيب"، وهو ما تفسره أدبيات الجماعة بأنه دليل على إحساس الملك ورجاله بخطورة شباب الجماعة بعد حرب فلسطين.*​​*94 قضية حملت اتهامات بقلب نظام الحكم، خلال عهد الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر، كان نصيب الإخوان واحدة منها في العام 1965، حين اتهمت قيادات الجماعة بمحاولة قتل جمال عبد الناصر وقلب نظام الحكم وإلغاء الدستور، وانتهت باعتقال عدد كبير من قيادات الإخوان وإعدام سيد قطب.*​​*وخلال عهد الرئيس مبارك، وجهت العديد من تهم قلب نظام الحكم لأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وفق ما ذكره النائب العام السابق عبد المجيد محمود خلال المؤتمر الأخير لأعضاء نادي قضاة مصر.*​​*واليوم وبعد ثورة أطاحت بنظام مبارك، ورفعت الإخوان إلى كرسي السلطة، تبدلت المقاعد، فأصبح الإخوان هم من يوجهون التهمة نفسها لمعارضيها، وجاء في مقدمتهم نائب مجلس الشعب السابق محمد أبوحامد.*​​*وبعد الإعلان الدستور الأخير، وما تبعه من احتجاجات نقابية وشعبية، نال معارضو الإخوان ما ناله أعضاء الجماعة في السابق من اتهامات بقلب نظام الحكم، حيث تم توجيه التهمة هذه المرة للدكتور حسام عيسى، أستاذ القانون الدولي بجامعة عين شمس وأحد مؤسسى حزب الدستور، وهو البلاغ نفسه، المقدم للنائب العام الجديد طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، الذي وجه الاتهام نفسه للنائب السابق حمدي الفخراني.*​​*كما تقدم محام تابع لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر، والدكتور السيد البدوى رئيس حزب الوفد، بتهمة قلب نظام الحكم أيضا، مطالباً بإغلاق مقرات حزب الوفد، ليسير على الدرب عدد آخر من المحامين، ومحبي الشهرة، لتتحول التهمة "التاريخية" تدريجيا من سيف على رقاب الإخوان، إلى سيف "قانوني" في يدهم.*​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *المستشار هشام بسطويسي |
> اعتراف الرئيس بحنث اليمين يوجب عزله فوراً واتسائل هل يليق ان يقول "وزير العدل" علي قناة التحرير : الرئيس قاللي
> انه هيصوم 3 ايام كفارة الحنث بقسمه علي احترام الدستور؟*​



*:thnk0001: يلهوووووووووووووى هو بجد قال كده !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*شباب الاخوان المسلمين فى المحله أعلنوا البيعه للرئيس وللجماعه وقالوا أنهم مستعدين للشهاده..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*علم "اليوم السابع" أن القوى المدنية ستعقد اجتماعاً اليوم الاثنين، بمركز إعداد القادة فى تمام الساعة الخامسة مساءً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ثمن نادى القضاة، التزام غالبية المحاكم وجميع النيابات على مستوى الجمهورية، بتوصيات الجمعية العمومية الطارئة التى عقدها النادى أمس الأول السبت، لتعليق العمل لحين إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 22 نوفمبر 2012.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*سامح عاشور: نرفض الحلول الوسط التى تتعارض مع مصالح الأمة

قال سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، إنه لا يحق للرئيس مرسى أن تكون له صلاحيات دستورية، مشيرًا إلى أن المجلس العسكرى تم منحه صلاحيات دستورية برضاء الشعب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أبو بركة: لا يمكن تراجع مرسى عن الإعلان الدستورى مطلقاً

أكد د. أحمد أبو بركة، المستشار القانونى لحزب الحرية والعدالة، أنه لا يمكن تراجع الرئيس محمد مرسى عن القرارات التى اتخذها بشأن الإعلان الدستورى الجديد عقب لقائه بمجلس القضاء الأعلى، لأنه هو المعنى بشأن القضاة وليس من حق أى جهة أن تصرح نيابة عن القضاة سواه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*صرح كمال الهلباوى القيادى السابق بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الرؤية سوف تتضح حول إمكانية رجوع مرسى عن قراراته من عدمه بعد مليونية الثلاثاء القادم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*اليوم.. "مرسى" يلتقى "القضاء الأعلى" لبحث تداعيات الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*10 أحزاب وحركات إسلامية تجتمع اليوم لإعلان موقفها من قرارات مرسى

تنظم الرابطة الإسلامية الوطنية، المكونة من 10 أحزاب وحركات ذات مرجعية دينية، أبرزها الجماعة الإسلامية، مؤتمرا صحفيا صباح اليوم الاثنين، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أحمد خيرى للرئيس مرسى: اتق الله فى مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*الخرباوى القيادى الاخوانى السابق : يكفى مرسى عاراً أنه جعل المصريين يقتتلون*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*محكمة شمال القاهرة - جنح مُستأنف مصر الجديدة - لم يعتل القاضى المنصة حتى ساعته*
*وتأجيلات أدارية لمدد تراوحت مابين أسبوع وأسبوعين *


----------



## grges monir (26 نوفمبر 2012)

اعتقد ان النتيجة النهائية لاشىء
حيث ان  الاخوان والاسلاميين سوف ينزلون بكل قوة لدعم قررات مرسى لمجرد انهم امروا بذلك


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمليات القضاة:5 محاكم استئناف و14 ابتدائية وجميع النيابات تعلق العمل*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*جُنح مستأنف - مدينة نصر قسم أول - لم تنعقد الجلسة حتى ساعته !!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*لليوم الثانى.. استمرار تعليق العمل بنيابات ومحاكم أسيوط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*وجه وزير العدل أحمد مكى دعوة إلى وزراء العدل العرب والأمين العام للجامعة العربية دكتور نبيل العربى، للقاء الرئيس محمد مرسى عصر اليوم،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قالت حكومة الظل الممثلة لشباب الثورة، إن الحرب الأهلية تدق أجراسها الآن، وعلى الجميع تحمل المسئولية دون تكبر عن التراجع أو التنازل أو وضع الضمانات، حتى تنتهى هذه المرحلة بسلام وأمان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*لليوم الثانى.. تعليق العمل فى محاكم ونيابات الجيزة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*كشف مصدر قضائى أن المستشار أحمد مكى وزير العدل التقى مجلس القضاء الأعلى، بدار القضاء العالى، واتفق معهم على التوصل إلى حل يرضى جميع الأطراف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أمين عام حزب الدستور: الجماعة تدفعنا للدعوة لعصيان مدنى 

قال الدكتور أحمد دراج أمين عام حزب الدستور، إن الإعلان الدستورى الأخير يكشف نوايا جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لفرض سيطرتها على الحياة السياسية بمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*محامى العادلى: المتهمون سيمتنعون عن الحديث أمام المحاكم الثورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعربت المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل عن قلقها إزاء تطورات الأوضاع فى مصر عقب الإعلان الدستورى الذى أعلنه الرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*تقدم المحامى طارق محمود بدعوى قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالإسكندرية، ضد كل من رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسى ورئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، للمطالبة بإصدار حكم بعزل الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*غداً.. جمعية عمومية لقضاة كفر الشيخ لتحديد الموقف من تعليق العمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*التأسيسية تحسم المادة الخاصة بالنائب العام وتحدد ولايته بـ4 سنوات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قضاة "جنوب القاهرة" يعلقون العمل من الغد ويطالبون بإقالة الوزير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*علقت نيابات القليوبية العمل، اليوم، احتجاجا على الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى، بينما تواجد فى كل نيابة أحد وكلاء النيابة لتسيير العمل إداريا،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*نظم العشرات من اتحاد طلاب كلية الحقوق بجامعة عين شمس وقفة احتجاجية ظهر اليوم، الاثنين، لرفض الإعلان الدستورى الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*فى إعلان رسمى.. موظفو "نيابة العاشر" يعلقون العمل لأجل غير مسمى

قام منذ قليل موظفو نيابة العاشر من رمضان بمحافظة الشرقية، بتقديم إعلان رسمى للمستشار عماد مراد مدير النيابة العامة بالعاشر من رمضان، يعلنون فيه تعليق العمل بدءا من اليوم لحين إشعار آخر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*عقدت ظهر اليوم، الاثنين، محكمة الزقازيق الابتدائية بالشرقية، جمعية عمومية طارئة لبحث تعليق العمل بالمحاكم، وبعد اكتمال العدد القانونى تضمنت قرارات الجمعية تعليق العمل بالمحاكم لحين إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المحامين العرب": نرفض تهميش السلطة القضائية واحترام الأحكام فريضة

أكدت الأمانة العامة لاتحاد المحامين العرب، بشأن ما يجرى من تدخل فى استقلال القضاء، فى الدول العربية بصورة عامة، وبالأخص منها ما يجرى فى جمهورية مصر العربية، فى هذه الآونة بالذات، أن المبادئ الدولية التى ناضلت البشرية من أجلها.*


----------



## DODY2010 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

العقيد/ عمر عفيفي‎
عاجل وخطير ـ مؤامرة من الأخوان لأحداث فتنة طائفية لتحويل مسار الغضب الشعبي
أكدت لنا مصادرنا الموثوق بها أن جماعة الأخوان تخطط لأحداث فتنة طائفية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين غدا وذلك بتوجه المرشد العام للجماعة محمد بديع بحجة تهنئة البابا الجديد للمسيحيين يوم الثلاثاء بدون حراسة كافية ويقوم مجموعة من شباب الاخوان بالتعدي علية في مسرحية هزلية وبعدها يخرج الاعلام الموالي لهم بأخبار أن الاقباط أعتدوا علي المرشد العام ( أنتهي الخبر )
ونري أن ذلك من المحتمل جدا منطقيته خاصة أختيار التوقيت الحرج الذي تمر به البلاد حاليا وخاصة يوم الثلاثاء
لذلك
نرجوا تلافي ذلك المخطط المحتمل بتأجيل موعد الزيارة لتوقيت أخر يكون فيه البلاد أكثر هدوء ويكون هناك استعداد أمني لتأمين الزيارة آخذا بالمثل (حرص ولا تخون )
العقيد / عمر عفيفي
الاثنين ٢٦ نوفمبر


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أصحاب جيكا كتبوا على باب المشرحة :*

*" مرة واحد إنتخب رئيس، قتله "*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن المستشار محمود حلمى الشريف، المتحدث الرسمى لنادى القضاة، تحفظ النادى على ذهاب مجلس القضاء الأعلى إلى قصر رئاسة الجمهورية، للقاء الدكتور محمد مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*نيابة أمن الدولة والأموال العامة يعلقان العمل تنفيذاً لقرار نادى القضاة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*علقت كل من نيابة أمن الدولة العليا ونيابة الأموال العامة العمل بهما تنفيذاً لقرارات وتوصيات الجمعية العمومية لنادى القضاة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنهى وزراء العدل العرب اجتماعهم الـ28 عصر اليوم وتوجهوا بصحبة الوزير المصرى، أحمد مكى إلى قصر الرئاسة لمقابلة الرئيس محمد مرسى، وسينضم لهم الأمين العام للجامعة العربية، د.نبيل العربى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*حددت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى برئاسة المستشار فريد نزيه تناغو، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة، جلسة الثلاثاء 4 ديسمبر المقبل لنظر الطعون التى تطالب بوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*"مرسى" يلتقى أعضاء "القضاء الأعلى" الخامسة ونصف مساء اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*حمدى قنديل للإسلاميين: لماذا لم تستمعوا لندائنا بالدستور أولاً؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمومية نادى قضاة طنطا ترفض الإعلان الدستورى الأخير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*موسى ينعى "إسلام" و"جيكا" ويطالب المصريين بالنزول لإلغاء إعلان مرسى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*
محكمة جنوب القاهرة عقدت الآن جمعيتها العمومية وقررت الآتي:-

١) تعليق العمل بكافة المحاكم عدا محاكم الأسرة المختصة بالوراثات والمال . 
٢) رفض مقابلة مجلس القضاء الأعلي للرئيس قبل ألغاء الإعلان الدستوري .
 ٣) الغاء ندب القاضي/ وليد شرابي لوزارة العدل والتحقيق معه قي تصريحاته للإعلام باسم جمعية قضاة من أجل مصر وأجالته للصلاحية . 
٤) لا عدول عن الغاء الإعلان الدستوري وليس تعديله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*بجامعة المنصورة.. آلاف الطلاب يهتفون "يسقط حكم المرشد".. وشومان وآخرون يردون "الشعب يريد تطبيق الشريعة"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*نيابتا أمن الدولة والأموال العامة تعلقان العمل احتجاجًا على الإعلان الدستوري
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدء اجتماع الإنقاذ الوطنى بحضور رؤساء تحرير الصحف ومقدمى البرامج

بدأ توافد السياسيين وممثلى القوى الوطنية على مركز إعداد القادة بالعجوزة، ودعت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى رؤساء تحرير الصحف، ومقدمى البرامج بمصر، اليوم الاثنين، فى لقاء مع قيادات اللجنة التنسيقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام ينفى تكليف الرئيس بفتح تحقيق جديد فى مقتل "جيكا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*بلاغ يتهم أحمد الزند بتحريض النيابات على الامتناع عن العمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصدر قضائى يرجح إحالة البلاغات المقدمة ضد "الزند" لوزارة العدل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد مصدر قضائى، أن النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله يتابع عن قرب أحداث الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين، فى محيط ميدان التحرير وشارعى قصر العينى ومحمد محمود، والتحقيقات التى تباشرها النيابة العامة بشأن هذه الأحداث.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*الكتاتنى يلتقى "قضاة من أجل مصر" لحشدهم فى مليونية تأييد الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*غادر كل من عمرو موسى والإعلامى معتز الدمرداش والإعلامية لميس الحديدى اجتماع القوى والوطنية وجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى المنعقد حالياً بمركز إعداد القادة، وذلك قبل انتهاء الاجتماع.*


----------



## oesi no (26 نوفمبر 2012)

حد يناديلى حسين من على القهوة ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنهى ممثلو القوى المدنية اجتماعهم بمركز إعداد القادة، ويعقد الآن لقاء مفتوح مع الإعلاميين لطرح أفكارهم ورؤياهم فيما يخص التطورات الحالية على الساحة السياسية.*


----------



## بايبل333 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

> حد يناديلى حسين من على القهوة



لقد أسس الشيطان الأفكار الصائبة لمنهج المفلسين فى الأستيلاء على البلاد ولم تكن المؤسسة روحية بل ظهرت الشيطنة الحقيقة ويا سيادة الرئيس لا تصوم ولا تجهد بدنك فعليك بالقرآن "لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو فى ايمانكم 

يعنى مشى حالك من غير صيام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*خبر مش مريح 
***********
**



*​ *خاص / قطر تتدخل لإنقاذ مرسي وتضخ مليارات فى البورصة *​ *علمت  الاستقلال أن  مستثمرين قطرين، ومصريين يعملون بأموال قطرية تدخلوا أمس فى  أعمال البورصة  وضخوا مليارات لشراء الأسهم لمنع البورصة من الانهيار  حفاظا على حليفهم  الرئيس محمد مرسي.
واشترت قطر الحصة الحاكمة فى شركة هيرميس القابضة أكبر الشركات العاملة فى سوق الأوراق المالية منذ نحو شهرين.* *
وخفف مؤشر البورصة الرئيسي  من حدة تراجعات أمس بارتفاعه  الغير مبرر خلال جلسة تداول اليوم، مدعوماً  بمشتريات المؤسسات والكثافة  الشرائية للمستثمرين.، لتعيد 5 مليارات جنيه  إلى القيمة السوقية لرأس مال  البورصة، بعد أن فقد 28 مليار بالأمس.* *
صعد مؤشر البورصة الرئيسي EGX30 بنسبة 2.63%، بمقدار 130 نقطة، لتسجل قيمته 5,047.17 نقطة.* *
بينما تراجع مؤشر الأسهم الصغيرة والمتوسطة EGX70 بنسبة 0.92%، بمقدار 26 نقطة، لتسجل قيمته 437.70 نقطة.* *
بينما صعد أيضاً مؤشر X100 الأسع نطاقاً بسنب 0.11%، لتسجل قميته 737.29 نقطة.* *
توسطت أحجام التداول  الإجمالية خلال جلسة اليوم، لتسجل  إجمايلي أحجام التداولات 153 مليون و633  ألف سهم، بلغت قيمته الإجمالية  409 مليون و104 ألف جنيه، تمت من خلال تنفيذ  25 ألف و223 صفقة، تمت على  أسهم 169 شركة، صعد منها 54، وتراجع 91، وثبت  24 عند إغلاقاتهم السابقة.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، الدكتور ياسر على، إن شخصيتين فقط من الفريق الرئاسى هما اللذين تقدما باستقالتهما، وهما الدكتور سمير مرقص، والشاعر فاروق جويدة.. مشيراً إلى أنه لم يتم البت بعد فى استقالتهما*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ثالث قتيل ..
 احمد نجيب " 18 " سنة توفى فى القصر العينى الفرنساوى*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 نوفمبر 2012)

مصاب قبطى اسمه جوزيف 
مصاب بنوع من البلي [ !!!!  ]
المصدر 
قناة اون تى في -برنامج بلدنا بالمصرى  حلقةالاثنين26-11-012


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*تفاصيل اجتماع الرئيس بالمجلس الأعلى للقضاء.. ومؤتمر صحفي بعد قليل
2012-11-26 20:33:28​* *




* *
  أكد الرئيس محمد مرسي احترامه الشديد للسلطة القضائية  واصفا إياها بأنها الحصن الحصين الذي يلجأ إليه الشعب المصري. وقال مرسي،  خلال لقاءه بأعضاء مجلس القضاء الأعلى، الذي بدأ في الخامسة والنصف، إنه لم  يكن يرغب في الاستحواذ علي السلطة التشريعية، بدليل أنه اتخذ قرارا بعد  توليه منصب الرئيس بعودة مجلس الشعب حتى يمارس دوره التشريعي تمهيدا  لانتخاب مجلس شعب جديد، لكن المحكمة الدستورية أصدرت حكما ببطلان قرار عودة  المجلس، وشدد مرسي علي أن إصدار الإعلان الدستوري هو من صميم اختصاصاته  بموجب الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره في 12 أغسطس الماضي، والذي شمل إلغاء  الإعلان الدستوري المكمل الذي أصدره المجلس العسكري، ولفت مرسي إلى أن أولى  الاختصاصات الموكلة لرئيس الجمهورية في حالة غياب البرلمان هي التشريع  طبقا للمادة 56 من الإعلان الدستوري الذي صدر في مارس 2011 واستفتى عليه  الشعب المصري. وشدد الرئيس على أن الإعلان الدستوري الأخير كان ضرورة  لمحاسبة المجرمين من فلول النظام السابق سواء الفاسدين أو الذين ارتكبوا  جرائم قتل في حق الثوار، لافتا إلى أن "عمر الإعلان لن يتعدى شهورا حتى  نفاذ الدستور الجديد، وانتخاب مجلس شعب، وبالتالي انتهاء المرحلة  الانتقالية بأسرع وقت ممكن". مؤكدا أن الإعلان الدستوري لا يمثل أي تغول  على أي سلطة، بخاصة السلطة القضائية، التي تكن مؤسسة الرئاسة لها كل  الاحترام والتقدير". واستمع الرئيس إلى تعقيب أعضاء مجلس القضاء الأعلى  وملاحظاتهم على ما ورد بالإعلان الدستوري، بخاصة مادة تحصين قرارات الرئيس  من الطعن أمام أية جهة قضائية، فأوضح الرئيس أن هذه المادة تحمي الإعلان  الدستوري نفسه، الذي نص على إعادة التحقيقات في جرائم قتل الثوار وجرائم  الفساد المالي لرموز النظام السابق. ومن المقرر أن يعقد مؤتمر صحفي لرئيس  مجلس القضاء الأعلى بعد انتهاء اللقاء.




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ستمرار اجتماع مرسى بمجلس الأعلى للقضاء بقصر الإتحادية والذى بدء منذ الساعة الخامسة والنصف مساء اليوم الأثنين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل و أنباء عن حل «الدستورية» مقابل سحب الاعلان الدستورى !!
2012-11-26 21:19:00​* *




* *
  تواردت أنباء وتسريبات حول اجتماع مرسى المستمر حتى الآن،  مع المجلس الأعلى للقضاء، أن مرسى قد طرح حل المحكمة الدستورية مقابل سحب  اعلانه الدستورى المستبد. ومن جانبهم، انتقد عدد من السياسيين والقانونيين  وبعض القضاة السابقين، انتقال المجلس الاعلى للقضاء للإجتماع بالرئيس مرسي  في قصر الاتحاديه، موضحين أن هذا لم يحدث من قبل، حيث ان الرئيس السابق  حسنى مبارك في آخر أيامه ذهب الى دار القضاء العالى للاجتماع مع المجلس،  أما في زمن الثورة، يذهب القضاة بأرجلهم الى تبعية السلطة التنفيذية.* *





*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتهى، منذ قليل، اجتماع الرئيس محمد مرسى مع أعضاء مجلس القضاء الأعلى بحضور المستشار محمد ممتاز متولى على حسن، رئيس محكمة النقض*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*صرح مصدر قضائي بالنيابة العامة، أن الأمر الآن فى النيابات يسير من  أسوأ إلى أسوأ؛ حيث أقدم بالفعل أغلب أعضاء النيابة العامة عن الإمنتاع عن  الحضور إلى مقر عملهم تنفيذا لقرارات الجمعية العمومية لنادي القضاة،  بتعليق العمل حتى إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الصادر من الرئيس مرسي، الخميس  الماضى .*
*وشدد المصدر أن مجلس القضاء الأعلى قد فقد السيطرة الكاملة  على أعضاء النيابة العامة، والقضاة بعدما أصروا على تنفيذ قرارات الجمعية  العمومية لنادي القضاة، وعدم الالتفات إلى قرارته والتى تلزم القضاة  والنيابة العامة بعد تعليق العمل.*
*وأشار إلى أن مجلس القضاء الأعلى  لن يستطيع بالجزم أن يحيل كل هذا العدد الضخم من القضاة، إلى مجلس التأديب  أو الصلاحية لأن العدد كبير للغاية ويكاد يصل إلى جميع أعضاء الهيئات  القضائية، لافتًا إلى أن الغد سيكون من أسوأ الأيام فى النيابة العامة، من  حيث تسير الأعمال لأنه قد يكون هناك بعض النيابات لا يتواجد فيها فرد  واحدًا حتى لاستراخ تصاريح دفن للموتى.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قررت جماعة الأخوان ألغاء تظاهرتهم غداً ........ ليه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قررت جماعة الأخوان ألغاء تظاهرتهم غداً ........ ليه ؟؟؟؟*



* علشان يتفرغوا لضرب وسحل الثوار 

 مش هيقطعوا نفسهم يعني طرف تالت و مليونيه 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتحدث الرسمى للرئاسة: لا تعديلات على الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المتحدث الرسمى للرئاسة: لا تعديلات على الإعلان الدستورى*



* حماده :smil15:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3rK03QTLGi8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*المقصود بأعادة المحاكمات هو حالة وجود أدلة جديدة فقط *
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*طيب وهو أية الجديد فى دى يعنى علشان تطلع لها قرار*
*ما هو موجود النص القانونى اللى بيقول كدة ؟؟؟؟*
*أسمه أية دة ؟؟؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر | الحرية والعدالة: تأجيل المليونية بسبب نجاح اجتماع مرسي بالقضاة ولحقن دماء المصريين. #ENN
*

*



****************

 اعلان تأجيل المظاهره كان قبل انتهاء الاجتماع 
نفس حركه  التظاهر امام دار القاضاء قبل خطاب مرسي 

مسلسل بقي بايخ اوي 
*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قررت جماعة الأخوان ألغاء تظاهرتهم غداً ........ ليه ؟؟؟؟*


*علشان هو حضرتك رجع فى كلامه*
*بس ما أعلناهاش رسمى*
*كلام دكتور " نافى على " بيقول كدة*
*لو رجع رسمى هيبقى شكله وِحش قوى *
*أعتقد انه لو أشتغلت المحاكم والنيابات بكرة يبقى هو أتفق*
*معاهم بصفة ودية أنه مش هيعمل حاجة*
*وانه ( لحس ) كلامه *
*خاصة فى تصريح وزير العدل دة بتاع كفارة التلات أيام *​


----------



## girgis2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *المقصود بأعادة المحاكمات هو حالة وجود أدلة جديدة فقط *
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *طيب وهو أية الجديد فى دى يعنى علشان تطلع لها قرار
> ...



*طبعاااا أنا مش رجل قانون
لكن ده اسمه أو كأنه أو بيعطي له صفة القرار (الثوري) اللي يضحك بيه على الشعب التحفه ده عشان يؤيد باقي قراراته*
*قال يعني هيعمل محاكمات ثورية** !!!!!!!*
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصمم ينقطنى*



> ببرود    لافت للانظار  ياسر   على  يبشرنا (الاثنين26-11) لا الغاء و لا  تعديل   فى الاعلان الغير دستورى والقضاه  (انبسطوا  )  بالحفاوة فى  اللقاء...




*الراجل ده مصمم  يا يشلنى يا يجلطنى [ يجيبيلى جلطة ]!!!​*:sha::sha:


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*الهى يلخبطه زى ما هو ملخبطنا ومشحتف الشعب وراه كده 
يعنى هو دلوقتى الاعلان الدستورى ده بح خلاص كأنه لم يكن ولا أييييييه حد يفهمننا علشان انا حاسه الاخبار متناقضه شويتين ..!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الهى يلخبطه زى ما هو ملخبطنا ومشحتف الشعب وراه كده
> يعنى هو دلوقتى الاعلان الدستورى ده بح خلاص كأنه لم يكن ولا أييييييه حد يفهمننا علشان انا حاسه الاخبار متناقضه شويتين ..!!*



* دعوه وليه ساعه مغربيه هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * دعوه وليه ساعه مغربيه هههههههههههههههه
> *​



*بجد الراجل ده حد مسلطه علينا 
مش عارفه وقع علينا منين ده بس يا ربى :t19:
طيب اليوم السابع كاتب كده
قال ياسر على، المتحدث الرسمى لرئاسة الجمهورية، إنه لا تعديل على الإعلان الدستورى بعد لقاء الرئيس مرسى، ومجلس القضاء الأعلى.:thnk0001: *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بجد الراجل ده حد مسلطه علينا
> مش عارفه وقع علينا منين ده بس يا ربى :t19:
> طيب اليوم السابع كاتب كده
> قال ياسر على، المتحدث الرسمى لرئاسة الجمهورية، إنه لا تعديل على الإعلان الدستورى بعد لقاء الرئيس مرسى، ومجلس القضاء الأعلى.:thnk0001: *



*هي خربت خلاص 
ربنا يعمل اللي فيه الخير 
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*طيب ...نحن ممكن نبعثلكم كم برلماني عراقي له ارتباطات بأيران علشان يحللكم المشكلة؟ او يمكن تيجو تعملو المليونية عندنا في بغداد في ساحة النسور! :mus13::bud:*

*بالمناسبة....هو في سفارة امريكية في مصر ولا لاء؟ وموقفهم ئيه؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الهى يلخبطه زى ما هو ملخبطنا ومشحتف الشعب وراه كده *
> *يعنى هو دلوقتى الاعلان الدستورى ده بح خلاص كأنه لم يكن ولا أييييييه حد يفهمننا علشان انا حاسه الاخبار متناقضه شويتين ..!!*


*أيوة بحححححححححححححح*
*بس هو جايبها بطريقة تانية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 نوفمبر 2012)

> مئات   من المحاميين الاسلاميين برئاسة - حلو المُحيا  : ممدوح إسماعيل ..تعقد مظاهرات صاخبة ضد سامح عاشور نقيب المحاميين


مظاهرات اسلامية صاخبة ومطالبات داخل نقابة  المحامين  بخلع المحامى سامح عاشور من كونه نقيباً لانه  لم يسألهم قبيل أعلانه لموقفه    [ أعلن عن موقفه الشخصي  ] المؤيد لجبهه الانقاذ الوطنى


----------



## girgis2 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة بحححححححححححححح*
> *بس هو جايبها بطريقة تانية*



*بطريقة تانية ازاااي ؟؟

ومصير التأسيسية بشكلها الحالي آيه ؟؟!!!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *طيب ...نحن ممكن نبعثلكم كم برلماني عراقي له ارتباطات بأيران علشان يحللكم المشكلة؟ او يمكن تيجو تعملو المليونية عندنا في بغداد في ساحة النسور! :mus13::bud:*
> 
> *بالمناسبة....هو في سفارة امريكية في مصر ولا لاء؟ وموقفهم ئيه؟*



*طيب ما نبعتلكوا احنا مورسى وعشيرته يغيروا جو :new6:
عندنااااا ومحذره رعاياها من بكره وموقف امريكا وااااضح مسانده مورسى من الالف للياء حتى فى أخطاءه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة بحححححححححححححح*
> *بس هو جايبها بطريقة تانية*



*بس سامح عاشور قاااعد اهو مع لميس ومش بيقول كده :t19:
وقيادى بالإخوان: بيقول مظاهرات الجماعة مستمرة فى المحافظات:t19::t19:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*

 
     قال المستشار أحمد قناوي عضو مجلس ادارة نادي القضاة أن القضاة مستمرون في  قراراتهم بالاضراب عن العمل بالمحاكم والنيابات حتى الغاء الاعلان  الدستوري .             وأكد قناوي أن مجلس القضاء الاعلى هو جهة ادارية فقط ولا يملك اجبار  القضاة على قرارات باسمهم او التحدث باسم مع الدولة , مشيرا الي ان قرار  القضاة نهائي ولا تراجع في مطلب الغاء الاعلان الدستوري كاملاً .




​**​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 نوفمبر 2012)

> بالمناسبة....هو في سفارة امريكية في مصر ولا لاء؟ وموقفهم ئيه؟


الراعى الرسمى  والداعم الاصلى  والموزع الحصري 
والوكيل المعتمد   
لتدعيم ابو الامراس ...
و أبو عمامة -بن لادن  - مُعجب بالدلعدى
والدلعدى  لمن لا يعرف : هو إصمالله عليه المحروس..للدنيا : عبقرينو
قادر ربنا يبين فيه .. يا خويا 
أؤؤووول  أمين .. أؤوول .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*عيسي:مرسي يجعل من الاختلاف السياسي أختلافا يصل الي الفتنه والقتل*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*علاء الاسوانى : أسئلة وأجوبة عن الأزمة

     1- لماذا تعارضون الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس مرسى؟!

     - لأنه يعطى الرئيس صلاحيات شبه إلهية يعطل بها القانون ويفعل ما يشاء  بلا أدنى رقابة أو محاسبة. الرئيس مرسى بهذا الإعلان قد ألغى إرادة الشعب  التى حملته إلى الرئاسة، وتحول إلى ديكتاتور، وكل ديكتاتور هو بالضرورة عدو  للثورة التى قامت أساسا من أجل إرساء دولة القانون.

     2- لماذا لا تسمحون للرئيس مرسى بصلاحيات مطلقة مؤقتة لمدة شهور قليلة؟!

     - لا يوجد ديكتاتور مؤقت. كل الحكام المستبدين زعموا أنهم مضطرون إلى  إجراءات استثنائية بشكل مؤقت، ثم استبدوا بالسلطة إلى الأبد. فلنتذكر هنا  كيف تعهد الضباط الأحرار عام 1952 بالعودة إلى ثكناتهم بعد ستة أشهر وظلوا  فى الحكم سنوات طويلة. إذا سمحت لأى حاكم بتعطيل القانون يوماً واحداً  سيتحول إلى ديكتاتور إلى الأبد.

     3- ألا يمكن أن يكون الرئيس مرسى مضطرا إلى إجراءات استثنائية من أجل محاربة النظام القديم وحماية الثورة؟!

     - الحرية وسيادة القانون واحترام إرادة الشعب كل هذه المبادئ تشكل  غاية إنسانية فى حد ذاتها. أى إنجاز يأتى عن طريق الاستبداد مرفوض، كما أن  كل الأنظمة الاستبدادية عبر التاريخ أدت فى النهاية إلى فشل وكوارث. إننا  نعانى من انهيار الحياة فى كل المجالات نتيجة لاستبداد مبارك، فلا يمكن أن  نقبل باستبداد مرسى.

     إن الرئيس مرسى والإخوان المسلمين لم  يحاربوا النظام القديم وإنما تواطأوا معه لمصلحتهم على حساب الثورة. من  الذى حشد الناس من أجل الموافقة على تعديلات مبارك على دستور 71؟!.. من  الذى تحالف مع المجلس العسكرى ورفض أن يكون الدستور أولاً وأصر على  الانتخابات أولا حتى يتمكن الإسلاميون من كتابة الدستور على هواهم؟!.. من  الذى اتهم الثوار بالبلطجة وسخر من البنات اللاتى هتك الجنود أعراضهن فى  مذبحة مجلس الوزراء؟!.. من الذى وصف المطالبين بالدستور أولا بأنهم شياطين  الإنس ووصف أعضاء المجلس العسكرى القتلة بأنهم قرة الأعين؟!

      الإخوان المسلمون هم من تواطأوا وعقدوا الصفقات مع العسكر على دماء  الشهداء. ماذا فعل الرئيس مرسى خلال خمسة أشهر من حكمه؟!.. لقد استعان  بوزير الداخلية أحمد جمال الدين، المسؤول عن مذبحة محمد محمود التى أودت  بحياة سبعين شهيدا. الرئيس مرسى هو الذى وفر خروجا آمناً للمشير طنطاوى  والفريق عنان المسؤولين، سياسيا على الأقل، عن كل المذابح التى راح ضحيتها  مئات من الأبرياء. الرئيس مرسى أبقى على جهاز أمن الدولة المسؤول عن إهدار  آدمية ملايين المصريين. الرئيس مرسى استعان بوزراء مبارك وبرجال الأعمال  الفلول الذين نهبوا الشعب المصرى وكونوا ثروات هائلة من قوت الفقراء.

     إذا أراد الرئيس مرسى تحقيق أهداف الثورة لكان قد فعل، لكنه فى الواقع  يعمل لمصلحة الإخوان وليس لمصلحة الثورة.. فى النهاية فإن الرئيس مرسى وعد  كثيرا ولم ينفذ وعوده قط، وبالتالى لا يوجد سبب لأن نصدقه عندما يزعم أنه  سيكون ديكتاتورا لفترة قصيرة. إذا كان لم يصدق فى السابق قط فهو بالتأكيد  لن يصدق هذه المرة.

     4- لماذا أعلن الرئيس مرسى الإعلان الدستورى؟!

     - الرئيس مرسى ينفذ تعليمات مكتب الإرشاد، الذى رأى أن مصلحة الجماعة  ستتحقق باسترضاء النظام القديم وليس محاربته.. لقد أراد الإخوان المسلمون  إبقاء أجهزة الدولة كما كانت أيام مبارك، على شرط أن يكون ولاؤها للإخوان  بدلا من ولائها للمجلس العسكرى ومبارك. لذلك أبقى الرئيس مرسى على جهاز أمن  الدولة ووضع على رأسه اللواء المسؤول عن ملف الإخوان، كما أبقى الرئيس  مرسى على وزارة الإعلام ووضع على رأسها مسؤولا إخوانيا حتى يدير الإعلام  لحساب الإخوان.

     كانت حسابات مرشد الإخوان أن عقد صفقة مع  النظام القديم ستمكن الإخوان من الاحتفاظ بالسلطة إلى الأبد، ثم اكتشف مرشد  الإخوان أن النظام القديم يتآمر ضد الإخوان.. اكتشف أن هناك أجهزة تعمل  على نشر الفوضى من أجل التخلص من الرئيس مرسى. عندئذ كان لابد لمرشد  الإخوان من ضربة استباقية يحمى بها الرئيس الإخوانى.. لذلك أعلن مرسى  الإعلان الدستورى ليعطل القانون ويحتفظ بالسلطة كما يشاء.

      هناك أيضا اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور التى ستحكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا  ببطلانها لثانى مرة، مما سيؤدى إلى تشكيل لجنة متوازنة تكتب دستورا جديرا  بمصر.. بينما مرشد الإخوان يريد أن يحتفظ باللجنة التأسيسية الحالية لكى  تكتب دستورا يمكن الإخوان من الاحتفاظ بالسلطة إلى الأبد. إن هذا الإعلان  الدستورى الاستبدادى يأتى فى سياق صراع على السلطة بين الإخوان والنظام  القديم. الثورة فى رأيى غير معنية بهذا الصراع. كل ما نسعى إليه أن نمنع  صناعة ديكتاتور جديد.

     5- كيف يخرج الرئيس من هذا المأزق؟!

     - الحل الوحيد أن يتراجع الرئيس عن الإعلان الدستورى ويعود إلى احترام  القانون، وإذا قضت المحكمة الدستورية ببطلان مجلس الشورى واللجنة  التأسيسية يجب على رئيس الدولة أن يحترم القانون ويقوم بتنفيذ أحكام القضاء  فورا. وإذا أصر الرئيس مرسى على الإعلان الدستورى الديكتاتورى يكون قد فقد  شرعيته. لا شرعية لرئيس يدهس القانون بقدمه حتى لو كان منتخبا.

     6- من المسؤول عن وصول الإخوان إلى الحكم.. أليس هؤلاء الثوريون الذين دعموا مرسى ضد الفريق شفيق؟

     - أنا شخصيا لم أنتخب مرسى ودعوت إلى مقاطعة الانتخابات فى مقال منشور  فى «المصرى اليوم».. لكننى فى الوقت نفسه أتضامن بالكامل مع الثوريين  الذين انتخبوا مرسى، هؤلاء أرادوا حماية الثورة ومنع عودة النظام القديم  ممثلا فى أحمد شفيق تلميذ مبارك ورجله المخلص.. كان الاختيار بين الإخوان  والنظام القديم فاختار الثوريون الإخوان وهم يعلمون مدى انتهازيتهم، لكنه  كان الاختيار الوحيد المتاح لحماية الثورة.

     لقد نجح الرئيس  مرسى بأصوات المصريين الذين لا ينتمون للإخوان، وغالبا لا يحبونهم، لكنهم  انتخبوا مرسى من أجل إسقاط شفيق. لا أرى فى دعم الثوريين لـ«مرسى» ضد شفيق  ما يستوجب الاعتذار إطلاقا، فقد كانت هذه الطريقة الوحيدة لمنع نظام مبارك  من العودة. إن الذين يتوجب عليهم الاعتذار فى رأيى هم مرشحو الرئاسة  الثوريون الذين رفضوا التوافق على مرشح واحد للثورة لأنهم تسببوا فى تفتت  أصوات الثوريين فرسبوا جميعا فى الدورة الأولى، ووقعنا فى هذا الاختيار  البائس بين مرشح الإخوان ومرشح الثورة المضادة. إن الذين مازالوا يعتبرون  أحمد شفيق مناسبا لرئاسة مصر، مع احترامى الكامل لرأيهم، لا يعترفون  بالثورة المصرية أو هى لا تهمهم كثيرا، فلا يمكن أن تقوم ثورة ضد نظام  مبارك ثم ننتخب أحد أعمدة النظام الذى قامت ضده الثورة.

     7- لقد انتخب شفيق 12 مليون مصرى. هل كل هؤلاء لا يعترفون بالثورة؟!

     - الذين لا يعترفون بالثورة عددهم أكبر من ذلك. لقد قام بالثورة  المصرية عشرون مليون مصرى، وإذا أضفنا إليهم عشرين مليونا من المتعاطفين  نجد أن من ينتمى إلى الثورة أقل من نصف الشعب المصرى. هذا قد حدث فى كل  الثورات، لأن عشرة فى المائة من الشعب كفيلة بإحداث الثورة، ومصر قدمت  عشرين فى المائة لكن علينا أن نفهم أن أربعين مليونا من المصريين فاجأتهم  الثورة على غير توقع، وكثيرين منهم لم يفهموا الثورة ولم يكونوا فى حاجة  إليها وليس لديهم أدنى استعداد للتضحية من أجلها.

     من هنا  أعتقد أن الذين انتخبوا شفيق لا تهمهم الثورة، لا أتصور أن أحدا اشترك فى  الثورة من الممكن أن ينتخب مبارك آخر.. لكننى أستثنى الأقباط من هذا الحكم  لأنهم أقلية تم ترويعها عمدا أو جهلا من جماعات الإسلام السياسى، فكان من  الطبيعى أن يدفعهم خوفهم على حياتهم وحقوقهم الإنسانية إلى انتخاب أى شخص  يمنع الإخوان من الوصول إلى الحكم. معظم الأقباط الذين أعرفهم لم يكن شفيق  اختيارهم الأول، وإنما انتخبوا مرشحا ثوريا فى الدورة الأولى. فلما أصبح  الاختيار بين الإخوان والنظام القديم اختاروا النظام القديم لأنهم فى حالة  خوف أتفهمها، ولا يمكن أن يحس بها إلا من يعيش كأقلية دينية فى بلد قمعى  يعانى من التطرف الدينى مثل مصر.

     8- ما العمل الآن؟!

     - يجب أن يناضل المصريون جميعا من أجل إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى  الديكتاتورى. يجب أن نستعمل كل وسائل الضغط حتى يتراجع الرئيس مرسى عن  الاستبداد.. لكن علينا أن نمتنع عن العنف تماما، لأنه سيؤدى بنا إلى كوارث.  هذه الثورة العظيمة يجب أن تظل سلمية، كما يجب أن نرى المشهد المختلط  بوضوح.. إن الذين يعارضون الإعلان الدستورى نوعان من المصريين: ثوريون  وفلول نظام مبارك.. إنهم يقولون العبارات نفسها ويتخذون المواقف نفسها لكن  لأهداف مختلفة تماما.. الثوريون يريدون إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى من أجل بناء  دولة القانون التى قامت من أجلها الثورة، أما الفلول فيريدون هدم كل شىء  فى مصر وإحداث حالة من الترويع والانفلات الأمنى تمهيدا لتدخل الجيش وعودة  النظام القديم.

     9- الفلول مواطنون مصريون فلماذا نحرمهم من المشاركة السياسية؟!

     - أنا لا أنادى بحرمانهم، لكننى أؤكد أنهم أعداء للثورة وأنهم الآن  يعملون على إعادة نظام مبارك إلى الحكم. أما كونهم مصريين فذلك لا يعفيهم  من المحاسبة السياسية.. الذين عذبوا الأبرياء وقتلوهم وفقأوا أعينهم وهتكوا  أعراض زوجاتهم أمامهم، كل هؤلاء مصريون، فهل ننسى جرائمهم؟!

     10- هل فشلت الثورة المصرية؟!

     - الثورة تغير إنسانى بالأساس يؤدى إلى نتائج سياسية. الثورة معناها  تغليب المعنى على المصلحة. الثورة معناها أن مجموعة من الناس، فى لحظة  معينة، تصبح على استعداد للموت من أجل الكرامة والحرية. هذا السلوك النبيل  نادر، مما يفسر أن الثورات الحقيقية قليلة عبر التاريخ الإنسانى.

      التغير الإنسانى هو إنجاز الثورة الحقيقى. المصريون كسروا حاجز الخوف  ولن يعودوا إلى الخلف أبدا. الإنجازات السياسية للثورة تأخرت وتعثرت نتيجة  لتواطؤ العسكر والإخوان وتشرذم القوى الثورية. لكن الثورات عادة ما تستغرق  أعواماً طويلة حتى تشيد الدولة الديمقراطية. لقد خلعنا مبارك فى أقل من  ثلاثة أسابيع، ولو قارنا هذا الإنجاز بتاريخ الثورات الأخرى سنفخر بثورتنا.  الثورة مستمرة حتى تنتصر وتحقق أهدافها بإذن الله.*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*اتصال من المستشار علاء قنديل وكيل نادى القضاه للميس حالا
اجتماع القضاه مع مررررسى فشششششششششششششششششششششششل والامر كما هو عليه..!!!*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ماينفعشي ---ماينفعشي    يترجع شفوى فى قرار مكتوب تحريري
وخصوصا  مع جماعة الاخوان بتقلبهم وتبدل مواقفهم على مدار الساعة.


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

* قال الدكتور محمد نور فرحات، الفقيه الدستورى،: اجتماع مجلس القضاء مع الرئاسة "مخيب للآمال"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*صباحى: نبحث عن رئيس يمكن أن يُتفق أو يُختلف معه
 قال حمدين صباحى، مؤسس التيار الشعبى المصرى، إن مصر كانت مأزومة قبل إعلان الرئيس محمد مرسى الإعلان الدستورى، حيث لم يكن هناك حرية أو عدالة اجتماعية أو ديمقراطية، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*رئيس "استئناف القاهرة": بيان الرئاسة عقب اجتماع الرئيس مع مجلس القضاء "عائم"
  أكد المستشار فؤاد راشد رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة وأحد قيادات تيار الاستقلال، أن بيان الرئاسة عقب اجتماع الرئيس مع مجلس القضاء الأعلى كلام عائم المقصود به كسب الوقت والمماطلة لتمر الأمور، مشيراً إلى أن القضاة ككل المصريين ليسوا فريقًا واحداً، لكن الغالبية لن تقبل بما قاله مرسى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*نواره نجم .::مدام لغوا المليونية يبقى ناويين على حاجة من الاتنين يا اما ناويين يعملوا طرف تالت يا اما ناويين يندسوا وسطنا عشان يفرقونا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*صرح نيافة الانبا بسنتى اسقف حلوان والمعصرة انه لا صحة لما نُشر فى احدى الصحف عن ان الكنيسة تدرس العودة للجنة التأسيسية مرة اخرى واكد المصدر ان الخبر عار تماما من الصحة وان قرار الكنيسة بالانسحاب من التأسيسية نهائى لا رجعة فيه.

يذكر ان الاهرام قد نشرت تصريح على لسان الانبا بسنتى يفيد بعودة الكنيسة للتأسيسية مرة اخرى خلال ايام *


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاخوان المسلمين تؤجل المظاهرات ف القاهره فقط

وجميع المحافظات يوجد مظاهرات ( لتأمين المقرات ) بشكل واضح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإئتلاف العام للصوفية يعلن المشاركة فى مليونية "رفض الاعلان الدستورى*


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*الشرطة والثوار وجهاً لوجه غداً..*​ 


* "الداخلية" *​ 


*تطالب الالتزام بالسلمية *​ 


*وتهدد *​ 


*بالغاز*​ 


* ثم *​ 


*الخرطوش *​ 


*و*​ 


*الرصاص الحى *​ 


*فى حالة الفوضى*​ 


* والوزير:*​ 


* لن نتدخل لإنصاف قوى على أخرى والشرطة أصبحت أداة الوطن*​ 
*انتهت وزارة الداخلية من وضع خطتها الأمنية لتأمين المنشآت العامة والحيوية قبل ساعات من انطلاق فعاليات مليونية غد الثلاثاء التى دعت إليها كافة القوى السياسية والشعبية، اعتراضاً على الإعلان الدستورى المكمل الذى أقره الرئيس مرسى الخميس الماضى، حيث سيتم نشر قوات إضافية وتشكيلات أمن مركزى بمحيط وزارة الداخلية وفى الشوارع المحيطية بميدان التحرير والميادين العامة بالمحافظات، للتصدى لأية أعمال شغب أو محاولات الاقتحام للأماكن الشرطية المتمثلة فى الأقسام ومديريات الأمن والسجون، بالإضافة إلى المنشئات والممتلكات العامة، بعدما قامت بوضع عدد كبير من كاميرات التصوير والمراقبة بالأماكن الهامة بمنطقة وسط البلد وأمام مقار حزب الحرية والعدالة بالمحافظات لكشف الجناة.*
*ومن جهته، أكد اللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية، أن جهاز الشرطة أصبح له عقيدة جديدة ولن يتدخل لإنصاف قوى على قوى أخرى، مؤكداً أن الشرطة أصبحت أداة الوطن لا سواه فى حفظ أمنه واستقراره لتكون كما أرادها الشعب المصرى، مشدداً على سياسة وزارة الداخلية الجديدة التى جاءت عقب ثورة 25 يناير والتى تحترم كافة التظاهرات السلمية للمواطنين.*
*وأضاف جمال الدين، أن وزارة الداخلية أكدت على سياستها الرامية إلى احترام حق التظاهر السلمى والعمل على تأمين وحماية كافة المنشآت والممتلكات العامة فى إطار واجب وزارة الداخلية الأمنى ورسالتها الوطنية التى يقوم بها رجالها. *
*كما شدد وزير الداخلية على أن الوزارة تعمل بحيادية كاملة، وهى العقيدة الراسخة لرجالها، وطالب كافة القوى الوطنية والسياسية والثورية إلى تغليب المصلحة الوطنية العليا للبلاد ودعم قاعدة التوافق حرصاً على سلامة الوطن. *
*وأكد اللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية، أن رجال الشرطة جنودا وأفرادا وضباطا تحملوا ما تنوء به الجبال، وواصلوا التضحيات وقدموا الشهداء والمصابين بنبل وبسالة فى سبيل أداء رسالتهم السامية، وإيماناً منهم أن شعبهم يستحق أن يحيا آمنا سالما، وطالبهم بألا ينصتوا للشائعات ولا يلتفتوا لمن يريد إحباطهم، مدركين وواثقين أن كافة المواطنين يقدرون جهودهم وإخلاصهم، وأن الأحداث الحالية تستدعى استنهاض الهمم واستنفار الجهود تحقيقا لأمن جميع أبناء الوطن وحماية ممتلكاتهم وتكاتف أبناء الوطن مع المسئولين عن أمنها.*
*فيما أكدت وزارة الداخلية على احترامها لحق التظاهر والاعتصام السلمى الذى يراعى حقوق وحريات الآخرين، وأنها ملتزمة بدورها فى تأمين وحماية مؤسسات الدولة والمنشآت والمواقع الشرطية المتمثلة فى الأقسام والمراكز والسجون ومديريات الأمن، بالإضافة إلى الممتلكات العامة والهامة، وبما يكفل سلامة وأمن المواطنين.*
*وشددت وزارة الداخلية على التزامها بدورها فى تأمين المنشآت الهامة والمواقع الشرطية المختلفة وأنها ستستخدم حقها فى الدفاع الشرعى بما كفله لها الدستور والقانون، وقالت بأنها تُحمل المحرضين والمعتدين على تلك المنشآت نتائج أفعالهم واعتداءاتهم.*
*ومن جانبه، أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن الوزارة تؤيد وتساند المظاهرات السلمية بعيداً عن الاحتكاكات برجال الشرطة، مضيفاً أن الوزير أصدر تعليماته لرجال الشرطة بدءا بالقيادات والضباط وانتهاءً بالأفراد والمجندين على ضرورة ضبط النفس لأقصى درجة والتزام الهدوء وحماية المنشئات وأكد على أنه لن يتم التصدى لأى اعتصامات سلمية من قريب أو بعيد، وسوف تتخذ كل الإجراءات الأمنية لحماية المنشآت المهمة من السرقات ومحاولات الاقتحام.*
*أضاف المصدر، أن الداخلية تناشد المتظاهرين ورموز القوى السياسية الالتزام بالسلمية ومحاولة السيطرة على ضبط النفس والسيطرة على مؤيديهم بما لا يخل بالأمن العام، وأكد على أنه من بين أهم بنود خطة وزارة الداخلية هى تكثيف الدوريات الأمنية المتحركة للعمل على تمشيط المناطق المتواجدين فيها لتأمين المنشئات المتواجدة بنطاق عملهم وتشمل تلك المنشآت المواقع الشرطية والممتلكات العامة والخاصة ومقرات الإخوان المسلمين ليتم تأمينها خوفا من اقتحامهما.*
*وأوضح المصدر، أن الخطة شملت أيضاً تنشيط عسكرى الدرك فى المناطق المتواجد فيها للعمل على ملاحظة الحالة الأمنية بمناطقهم، بالإضافة إلى تكثيف الأكمنة الثابتة والمتحركة على كافة الطرق والمحاور لتأمينها والعمل على سرعة ملاحقة الخارجين على القانون، كما شدد أن سيارات الحماية المدنية "الإطفاء" وسيارات النجدة ستكون فى حالة استنفار تام للانتقال السريع لأى المواقع التى سيكون بها بلاغات أو حرائق.*
*وأوضح المصدر، أنه فى حالة تجاوز السلمية سوف يتم التعامل مع المتعدين بإلقاء قنابل الغاز المسلية للدموع بهدف إبعادهم وتفرقتهم حفاظا على الممتلكات العامة وأرواح المتظاهرين ولحمايتهم من بعض المندسين الذين يحاولون إثارة الفتنة واقتحام الوزارة أو المواقع الشرطية أو المنشات المهمة، وسيتم التعامل معهم بالشكل الذى يكفله القانون بإطلاق الخرطوش فى حالة الفوضى وفى حالة استمرارهم فى محاولات الاقتحامات وعدم ردعهم واستجاباتهم سيتم التعامل معهم بإطلاق الرصاص الحى.*​ 
*وتابع المصدر أنه سيتم الدفع بأعداد كبيرة من سيارات الحماية المدنية والمرور، مع مرور قيادات الوزارة على الأماكن الهامة لتفقد الحالة الأمنية خشية حدوث أية اضطرابات، مؤكداً أن الداخلية سوف تقوم بإجراءات احترازية بنطاق مقار حزب الحرية والعدالة والإخوان المسلمين بالمحافظات للسيطرة على الموقف على خليفة اشتباكات أمس الأحد أمام مقار الجماعة بدمنهور وطنطا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار خالد محجوب رئيس محكمة جنايات الإسماعيلية لليوم السابع، أن بيان الرئاسة عقب اجتماع الرئيس محمد مرسى مع مجلس القضاء الأعلى أراد به الرئيس أن يخرج من الأزمة والاجتماع لم يضف جديدا، مشيرا أن القرارات السيادية أيضا تحدد من خلال القضاء. *


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

* تنبيه* 


*المنصة اللي عند عمر مكرم اللي فيها اعلى صوت ساوند*
* (احمد ماهر كلب المرشد و معاه عناصر اخوان)*

*شغلتهم بكرة يعملوا فتنة في الميدان تحت شعار *

*لا للفلول*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*صرح المستشار أحمد عبد الرحمن عضو المجلس الأعلى للقضاء،
وهو عضو بـ "الأعلى للقضاء": نرفض البيان ونعتبره تحايلا على القضاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

مصطفى النجار لـ"مرسى": توقف عن المتاجرة بالثورة والعبث بعقولنا 
الثلاثاء، 27 نوفمبر 2012 - 00:13

*قال الدكتور مصطفى النجار، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، إن أخطر ما فى بيان اجتماع مجلس القضاء الأعلى بالرئيس، أنه أثبت أن إعادة المحاكمات قضية وهمية قصد بها تسويق وتمرير المواد الأخرى، لا أدلة جديدة ستظهر لإعادة المحاكمات، لأن الرئيس لم يضغط على الأجهزة الأمنية المعنية، وكما قال قضاة التحقيق لأهالى الشهداء أحضروا لنا أدلة لنستطيع فتح التحقيق مرة أخرى. *


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ثروت الخرباوي علي تويتر:*​ 
* تأجيل مليونية الإخوان ليس هدفه حقن الدماء، لكن بسبب عدم قدرتهم على الحشد*
*إخوان المحافظات رفضوا المشاركة حتى لايتركوا محافظاتهم فيتم حرق مقراتهم !!*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*الدكتور البرادعي سيقود مسيرة دوران شبرا حتى ميدان التحرير*​


----------



## Senamor (26 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Senamor (26 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*حلقة تاريخية لازم تدرس في كلية الإعلام، قناة صدى البلد عزة مصطفى مستضيفة أحد قيادات الإخوان نصف الحلقة بيبرر حكمة الاخوان في انهم عاملين المليونية في نفس يوم مليونية التحرير علشان يخلوا العالم يشوف حجم الليبراليين الحقيقي.. في نص الحلقة خبر عاجل بإلغاء المليونية من جماعة الإخوان.. نص الحلقة التاني نفس القيادي بيتكلم عن حكمة الجماعة في الغاء المليونية وحقنها للدماء*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


>


* على اساس ان وائل غنيم ليس اخوانى او متواطىء *
*التاجيل سببه الرئيسى المحافظه على المقارات التى لم تحرق بعد*
*وعجبى !!!!!*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


>


* غنى غنى خرفانك بتصدق*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*هل يوجد هناك عاقل يتوقع أن الأخوان المسلمين بحاجة لأظهار أنهم يؤيدون قرارات الدكتور مرسى .... هل يتوقع أحد أن لا يهلل أهل العروس لعروسهم ..... بصراحة غباء غبى ....*


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*علاء عبد الفتاح : *
*قانون حماية الثورة هو قانون حماية السلطة من الثورة*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصطفى النجار - النائب السابق عن مجلس الشعب:*
*"أخطر ما فى بيان اجتماع مجلس القضاء الأعلى بالرئيس أنه أثبت أن اعادة المحاكمات قضية وهمية قصد بها تسويق وتمرير المواد الأخرى، لا أدلة جديدة ستظهر لاعادة المحاكمات لأن الرئيس لم يضغط على الاجهزة الامنية المعنية وكما قال قضاة التحقيق لأهالى الشهداء أحضروا لنا أدلة لنستطيع فتح التحقيق مرة أخرى ، فلتتوقف المتاجرة بالثورة ودماء الشهداء ولنعرف أننا يعبث بعقولنا لنشترى الوهم للأسف"*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*حمدين صباحى: *
*لا حوار مع «مرسى» *
*قبل أن ينزل من مرتبة الآلهة*
* ويصبح رئيساً ويلغى الإعلان الدستورى*
* المرشح الرئاسى السابق لـ«الوطن»: *
*لا أشك فى علاقة «الإرشاد» بالقرارات*
* ولن نقبل ديكتاتوراً جديداً*
* وثورة يناير لم تنته*​


----------



## The Antiochian (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


>



*ثروت الخرباوي علي تويتر:

 تأجيل  مليونية الإخوان ليس هدفه حقن الدماء، لكن بسبب عدم قدرتهم على الحشد،  إخوان المحافظات رفضوا المشاركة حتى لايتركوا محافظاتهم فيتم حرق مقراتهم  !!*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور رفعت السعيد رئيس حزب التجمع، إن إعلان الرئيس مرسي "شق المجتمع إلى نصفين، تيارات سلفية وإخوانية من جهة، وتيارات ليبرالية ومدنية ثورية من جهة أخرى"، مؤكدا أن الإعلان الدستوري "أخطر مراسيم أصدرها الرئيس".*​*وأضاف السعيد، في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "الحياة اليوم" على فضائية "الحياة"، "يبدو أن المستشارين معندهمش خبرة أو خبرة زيادة قوي، وأطالب مرسي بالتراجع عن قراراته".*
*وأشار السعيد إلى مشاركة حزب التجمع في مليونية الغد، وأن "خيامه منصوبة بالميدان"، وأن أعضاء الحزب بالأقاليم "سيتظاهرون بمدنهم".*
*وانتقد السعيد تظاهر التيارات الدينية بميدان جامعة القاهرة لما فيه من تعطيل للدراسة، مطالبهم بأن يختاروا مكانا آخر للتظاهر في المرات المقبلة.*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*طالب الناشط الحقوقي والمرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية خالد علي، بضرورة أن يكون هناك وقفة تجاه وزارة الداخلية بسبب ممارساتها التي تسير على نهجها منذ أيام مبارك.*
*وقال علي، في حديثه لبرنامج "آخر كلام" على "أون تي في"، إن وزارة الداخلية "كانت بتخدّم على مبارك وهتخدّم على مرسي حاليا، فهي تتعامل بنفس العقلية".*
*كما طالب علي بمحاسبة وزير الداخلية على استخدام العنف، واعتداء الشرطة على متظاهري محمد محمود منذ أيام، معتبرا أنها "حالات انتقام".*
*وأضاف "فيه كوارث بتحصل بسبب الأمن، والناس بتمشي بسلاح في الشوارع والأحياء الشعبية والقرى، لو اهتمينا بالأمن الجنائي هتستقر الأمور، وتسيبها من الشق السياسي، وتعامله مع المتظاهرين تدل على أنه لا يضع سياسة ولا ضوابط لحفظ الأمن".*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*من الفيس إلى سينامور :

Ahmed Kotb بلاش نتسرع ونحكم ع الاخوان هذه هى حقيقتهم

الإخوان المسلمون و فرصتهم التاريخية :
24 يناير 2011: الإخوان يعلنون عدم مشاركتهم في 25 يناير
2 فبراير: الإخوان يتفاوضون مع عمر سليمان
أخر فبراير: الإخوان لن ينافسوا إلا علي 30% من البرلمان
مارس: التصويت بنعم واجب شرعي
أبريل: الإخوان لن يرشحوا أحد للرئاسة
يوليه: الإخوان مع المجلس العسكري وضد المعتصمين الهادفين للفوضي
أخر يوليه: الإخوان يتظاهرون تأييدا للمجلس العسكري ومن أجل الشريعة
أغسطس: الإخوان سينافسوا علي 50% من البرلمان ولن يرشحوا رئيس, تحت شعار مشاركة لا مغالبة
نوفمبر: الإخوان يعلنون أن أحداث محمد محمود تهدف لنشر الفوضي وتعطيل الإنتخابات
ديسمبر: الإخوان يعلنون أن أحداث مجلس الوزراء شهدائها بلطجية وخلفها مخطط أجنبي
يناير 2012: الإخوان يحتفلون بإنتصار الثورة ويمنعون معارضي العسكر من الهتاف ضد العسكر في ميدان التحرير
مارس 2012: الإخوان يرشحون الشاطر للرئاسة ويطرحوا مشروع متكامل للنهضة وأهداف لل100 يوم
أبريل 2012: الإخوان يرشحون مرسي للرئاسة ويأخدوا مشروع النهضة من الشاطر يدوه لمرسي
يونيه 2012: الإخوان ضد العسكر ومع تأييد القضاء النزيه
يوليه 2012: الإخوان يتحالفون مع الليمونيون ويعدون بالمشاركة في السلطة ودستور متوازن
أغسطس 2012: الإخوان يكرمون طنطاوي وعنان بقلادة النيل
سبتمبر2012 : الإخوان ينقلبون على الليمونيين ويعينوا وزارة منهم ومن الفلول
أكتوير 2012: الإخوان يطفشون الجميع من التأسيسية ويضعون دستور لوحدهم ويقرون بإن معندهمش مشروع نهضة ولا 100 يوم
نوفمبر 2012: الإخوان يتذكرون إن القضاة فلول ويتحمسون لحق الشهداء ويحصنوا التأسيسية ويسيطروا علي القضاء ويعدون بسيطرة ديكتاتورية مؤقتا فقط…
يا جماعة حرام عليكم… بلاش نتسرع ونحكم علي الإخوان.. إدوهم فرصة كمان مرة
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاخوان عرة خلق الله 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*اعترف الدكتور محمد جودة اللقيادى  بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وعضو اللجنة   الاقتصادية بحزب الحرية والعدالة   بالتجسس على القضاة، وقال . خلال لقاء  مع  مجلس الأعمال المصرى الأوروبي  ان معلومات مؤكدة وصلت الرئيس مرسى بنية   المحكمة الدستورية إصدار احكام  يوم 2 ديسمبر بحل الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع   الدستورى ومجلس الشورى وعودة  العمل بالإعلان الدستورى المكمل.  	   	وواصل  جودة خلال المؤتمر الذي نظمه  الاتحاد المصري الأوروبي برئاسة محمد   أبوالعينين قائلا ان عددا من قضاة  المحكمة الدستورية العليا والمعارضين   كانوا يعقدون اجتماعات مستمرة داخل  المحكمة وتم رصدها بالصوت والصورة!  	    	وهذا ثانى اعتيراف من نوعه من  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالتصنت على القضاة   والمعارضين، حيث سبق للقيادى  افخوانى عصام العريان القول أن الرئاسة تسجل   المكالمات الهاتفية وهى  القضية التى شرع النائب العام المقال التحقيق  فيها،  وكانت أحد اهم أسباب  إقالته.*


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2012)

الدكتور ثروت الخرباوى القيادى الاخوانجى المستقيل ومحامى المرشد سابقا:

على مسئوليتى الاخوان الغت مليونية الغد امام جامعة القاهرة 
لان عدد الاخوان ومعه السلفيين والجماعات الاسلامية فى القاهرة والجيزة لايتجاوز 7000 شخص وكانوا سينكشفون امام الرأى الععام انهم اقلية ما لم يشحنون انصارهم من المحافظات فى اتوبيسات كالعادة ..


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ياسر على: بيان الرئاسة موقع بالإجماع من القضاء الأعلى ولا صحة لرفضه

نفى الدكتور ياسر على، المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، ما تردد حول فشل لقاء الرئيس محمد مرسى مع المجلس الأعلى للقضاء،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"عمليات نادى القضاة": 99% نسبة الإضراب عن العمل حتى الآن

أكدت غرفة عمليات نادى القضاة أن إضراب القضاة وتعليق العمل بالمحاكم وصل إلى نسبة 99% أمس الاثنين، وأن كافة المحاكم الابتدائية على مستوى الجمهورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*رئيس استئناف الإسكندرية: بيان الرئاسة أسوء من الإعلان الدستورى نفسه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*نادى القضاة يرفض بيان الرئاسة ويعلن الاعتصام المفتوح بدءا من اليوم

أكد نادى القضاة رفضه للبيان الذى خرج به لقاء الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، ومجلس القضاء الأعلى، ووصفه بأنه زاد الأزمة تعقيداً ولم يضف جديداً،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*نائب بالبرلمان الأوروبى يهدد مصر بخفض المساعدات بسبب قرارات مرسى

هدد رئيس لجنة الشؤون الخارجية بالبرلمان الأوروبى، إلمار بروك، مصر بخفض مساعدات الاتحاد الأوروبى لها حال تمسك الرئيس مرسى بإجراءاته.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*
محكمة جنوب القاهرة عقدت الآن جمعيتها العمومية وقررت الآتي:-

١) تعليق العمل بكافة المحاكم عدا محاكم الأسرة المختصة بالوراثات والمال . 
٢) رفض مقابلة مجلس القضاء الأعلي للرئيس قبل ألغاء الإعلان الدستوري .
 ٣) الغاء ندب القاضي/ وليد شرابي لوزارة العدل والتحقيق معه قي تصريحاته للإعلام باسم جمعية قضاة من أجل مصر وأجالته للصلاحية . 
٤) لا عدول عن الآتي إلا بالغاء الإعلان الدستوري وليس تعديله*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عضو مجلس إدارة البورصة: أتوقع أن تعلن مصر عن إفلاسها خلال 3 أشهر في حالة استمرار الوضع الحالي، دون اتخاذ إجراءات جادة نحو إنقاذ الموقف الحالي.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*إضراب كلى بمحكمة القاهرة الجديدة ونيابات أمن الدولة والتهرب الضريبى

شهدت محكمة القاهرة الجديدة بالتجمع الخامس إضرابا كاملا، اليوم الثلاثاء، حيث لم تنظر المحكمة أى قضية وذلك تنفيذا لقرار الجمعية العمومية لنادى القضاة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"القضاء الأعلى": ما تردد حول قبولنا أو رفضنا بيان الرئاسة غير صحيح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصادر أمنية بسيناء: تلقينا معلومات بأن الجهاديين يعدون أنفسهم للنزول المسلح اليوم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*والد «جيكا»: أبني قُتل عمداً مع سبق الإصرار لأنه صاحب صفحة "معا ضد الإخوان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تسود حالة من الغموض والارتباك بين أعضاء مجلس القضاء الأعلى بعد لقائهم بالدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعليق العمل بمحاكم ونيابات قنا امتثالا لقرارات الجمعية العمومية

قام العاملون بمحاكم قنا الابتدائية والاستئناف والمحاكم التابعة لها، بجميع المراكز، بتعليق العمل بها، اتباعا لقرارات الجمعيات العمومية للمحاكم وقرارات نادى القضاة، احتجاجاً على الإعلان الدستورى الذى أعلنه الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية منذ أيام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدء اجتماع "القضاء الأعلى" لبحث أزمة الإعلان الدستورى ولقاء الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*واصلت نيابات ومحاكم أسيوط، تعليق العمل لليوم الثالث على التوالى، استجابة لدعوات التعليق التى دعا لها نادى قضاة مصر فى الجمعية العمومية الطارئة للنادى، كما واصلت المحكمة الابتدائية بأسيوط، تعليقها لأعمالها بعد الجمعية العمومية الطارئة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"قضاة المنوفية" لـ"مرسى": تراجع عن "الدستورى" حرصا على البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد أحمد ماهر مؤسس حركة 6 إبريل، أن هناك توقعات بمزيد من الفوضى إذا استمر المشهد فى مصر على ما هو عليه الآن، وأضاف أن على مؤسسة الرئاسة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين إدراك خطورة الموقف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الحريرى يطعن على الإعلان الدستورى الجديد أمام القضاء الإدارى

أقام أبوالعز الحريرى المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية طعنا جديدا أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*رئيس قضاة الفيوم: بيان الرئاسة بعد لقاء "القضاء الأعلى" يزيد الاحتقان

أكد المستشار محمد حسن البنا، رئيس نادى القضاة بالفيوم، أن لقاء مجلس القضاء الأعلى والرئيس محمد مرسى، مساء أمس الاثنين، والبيان التفسيرى الذى خرج به اللقاء، لم يثمر عن شىء مفيد وزاد من الاحتقان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*توافد القضاة على ناديهم للمشاركة فى اعتصام الإعلان الدستورى

أكد المستشار محمد عبده صالح، أمين صندوق نادى القضاة، أن أعدادا من القضاة والمستشارين وأعضاء النيابة العامة بدأت تتوافد على مقر نادى القضاة الرئيسى بشارع شامبليون بوسط القاهرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*انطلقت منذ قليل مسيرة من أمام منصة عمر مكرم متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير مرددين هتافات، منها: "ارحل ـ ارحل"، و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، و"عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*نادى مجلس الدولة بالإسكندرية يرفض الإعلان الدستورى ويدعو لعمومية

أعلن نادى قضاة مجلس الدولة بالإسكندرية رفضه للإعلان الدستورى الصادر من الرئيس محمد مرسى يوم الخميس الماضى، كما دعا إلى عمومية طارئة لإسقاطه وأعلن مجلس إدارة النادى برئاسة المستشار حسنى السلامونى،*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*نيابات مرور القاهرة والجيزة *
*متوقفة عن العمل منذ ثلاثة أيام *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*كر وفر وإشتباكات أمام الأمريكية..والداخلية تدفع بمدرعات وسط إطلاق قنابل مسيلة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وجه المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة رسالة إلى النائب العام الجديد المستشار طلعت عبدالله، حيث ناشده بضرورة الاعتذار عن منصبه، حيث قال له الزند: " يا معالى المستشار المحترم، اعتذر عن منصب النائب العام،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأقباط المنسحبون: لا رجوع للتأسيسية فى ظل الإعلان الدستورى

قالت الدكتورة سوزى عدلى ناشد، العضو المنسحب من الجمعية التأسيسية لإعداد الدستور، لـ" اليوم السابع"، إن الأزهر وجه لها دعوى لحضور اجتماعه مع القوى المدنية والكنائس المنسحبة من " التأسيسية"، مضيفة أنها تقدمت باعتذارها للحضور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*استنكر قضاة مصر ما جاء ببيان رئاسة الجمهورية، حول أزمة الإعلان الدستورى، واصفين الإعلان الدستورى بـ"المنعدم"، ومؤكدين ثباتهم على موقفهم الصلب، واستكمال جميع الإجراءات التصعيدية للحفاظ على دعائم دولة القانون، وحماية لاستقلال وحقوق وحريات الشعب المصرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*لليوم الثالث على التوالى، شهدت نيابات القاهرة الجزئية تعليقا للعمل، استجابة لقرارات الجمعية العمومية لنادى القضاة، حيث رفض أعضاء النيابات التأشير على المحاضر الواردة إليهم من أقسام الشرطة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدء الاجتماع الطارئ لـ"لقومى لحقوق الإنسان" لمناقشة الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*حافظ أبو سعده: قبول بعض رجال القانون بالإعلان الدستورى مستغرب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"قضاة أسيوط": بيان الرئاسة لم يضف شيئا ولم يوضح ماهية القرارات السيادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"البدوى": لا حوار مع الرئاسة قبل إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى

قال الدكتور السيد البدوى، رئيس حزب الوفد، إن تحصين الرئيس محمد مرسى قراراته السيادية فقط لا يقدم جديدا، مؤكدا أنه لن يقبل بعزل رئيس الجمهورية أو الانقلاب عليه ولا يقبل أن يترك منصبه إلا من خلال صندوق الانتخابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"قضاة المنصورة": صدور حكم ببطلان الإعلان الدستورى يبطل قرارات النائب العام 

طالب المستشار حسين قنديل، رئيس نادى قضاة المنصورة من مجلس القضاء الأعلى، بأن يصدر بيانا صريحا، بما انتهى إلية لقاءه مع رئيس الجمهورية، وأن يعدل عن بيانه الصادر بدعوة القضاة بالعمل بالمحاكم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعقد محكمة القاهرة الاقتصادية، اليوم الثلاثاء، جمعية عمومية طارئة لبحث تعليق العمل تنفيذاً لقرارات نادى القضاة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* في يوم 23 مارس عام ١٩٣٣ أقر البرلمان الألمانى "البوندستاج" نصا دستوريا يدعى (قانون التمكين). وتضمن النص الذى جرى تمريره عبر أغلبية برلمانية ذات ولاء للمستشار الالماني لأدولف هتلر، 4 مواد منها :

 1 - مادة تضمن له سلطات مطلقة على الأراضى الألمانية.
 2 - مادة تمنع عن السلطات الأخرى فى البلاد حق معارضته بما فيها البرلمان نفسه.
 3 - مادة لإنهاء (ما سمي وقتها) إنهاء الديمقراطية فى أراضى الدولة الألمانية.

 وفى اليوم التالي لإتخاذ القرار.. تجمعت ميليشيات "العاصفة النازية" الموالية لهتلر أمام مبنى الأوبرا الألمانية، حيث ينعقد اجتماع البوندستاج للتصويت (بعد حرق مبنى البرلمان على يد النازيين أنفسهم). وقاموا بتهديد كل من يعارض قرارات هتلر بالقتل. او حتى من يقوم بالتصويت ضد القرارات.- وتعهد هتلر فى خطابه أمام البرلمان قبل بدء التصويت بالتالي :

 أ - عدم استخدام هذه السلطات المطلقة التى يمنحها إياه النص إلا فى الحدود التى تخدم الشعب والوطن.
 ب - أن الحالة الحرجة التى عليها البلاد تستدعى تمتعه بتلك السلطات.
 جـ - أن هذه القرارات مطلوبة، والتى سيتخذها وفقا للقانون، وستظل "محدودة" ولا تهدم الأسس الديمقراطية.

 ملحوظة : لم يصوت ضد القرار سوى 96 عضوا من أصل 525 عضوا في البوندستاج، تم إعدام الاعضاء الـ 96 بعدها بأكملهم.
وحصل الشعب الالماني على "هتلر ومليشيات النازية".

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعليق جزئى للعمل بنيابات بنى سويف.. والمحاكم تمارس عملها

أكد المستشار حمدى فاروق، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات بنى سويف، على استمرار أعضاء النيابة، لليوم الثانى، فى تعليقهم الجزئى للعمل بجميع المحاكم المنتشرة فى مراكز المحافظة السبعة، مشيراً إلى أن العمل يقتصر على الأمور العاجلة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*
المئات من رجال القضاء والنيابة العامة اعتصاما مفتوحا اعتبارا من اليوم بداخل نادي القضاة بوسط القاهرة، وذلك احتجاجا على الإعلان الدستوري الذي صدر يوم الخميس الماضي، والذي اعتبروا انه يمثل انتقاصا ومساسا بالسلطة القضائية..


*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل اليوم خطاب من  محكمة القضاء الادارى يؤكد اقامة دعوة من الدكتور شوقى السيد نيابة عن  قضاة مصر للمطالبة بوقف رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسي عن القيام بمهام  منصبه وتعيين المستشار ماهر البحيرى رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا رئيسًا  مؤقتًا للبلاد.

وقد اخطرت محكمة القضاء الادارى رئاسة الجمهورية  انها حددت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإداري برئاسة المستشار فريد نزيه  جلسة 4 ديسمبر المقبل لنظر دعوى بعزل الرئيس مرسى وتعيين المستشار البحيرى  بدلا منه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الزند" لـ"القضاة المعتصمين": المساس باستقلالنا معركة حياة أو موت

طالب المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، أعضاء ووكلاء النيابة العامة والقضاة المعتصمين بمقر نادى القضاة بالثبات على موقفهم والتمسك بحقوقهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*قناة الحياة: عضو مجلس القضاء الاعلى :مفاوضتنا مع الرئاسة وصلت الى طريق مسدود 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*استقالة محمد فؤاد جاد الله من منصب المستشار القانوني لمرسي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن المستشار أحمد حسام النجار رئيس محكمة جنايات الاسماعيلية سقوط شرعية الرئيس محمد مرسي من الناحية القانونية نظراً لأنه انقلب علي الدستور والقانون الذي يحد له اختصاصاته وصلاحياته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعقد المحكمة الدستورية العليا مؤتمرا صحفيا الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرا للرد على ما ورد في الإعلان الدستوري، والاتهامات الموجهة لقضاة المحكمة من قبل رئيس الجمهورية وقيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*رئيس استئناف القاهرة: الإعلان الدستوري الجديد "فرعوني".. و الرئيس مسئول عن شهداء هذه الأيام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*القضاة يواصلون اعتصامهم للمطالبة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدء الجمعية العمومية لمحكمة استئناف طنطا لمناقشة الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*توقف العمل بمحكمة السويس لليوم الثالث اعتراضا على الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*محاكم أسيوط تواصل تعليق العمل.. ونادى القضاة يدخل فى اعتصام مفتوح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*اكتمال النصاب القانونى للجمعية العمومية باستئناف طنطا بحضور 120 عضوا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*لليوم الخامس تعليق العمل بمحاكم ونيابات الشرقية رفضا لـ"الإعلان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*استمرار تعليق العمل بمحاكم المنيا احتجاجا على الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الزند لـ"اليوم السابع": نفسنا طويل ولن نتراجع ولو استمرت الأزمة سنوات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الدستورية": الإعلان الدستورى لا يسرى على الدعاوى المنظورة حاليا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعطل العمل بمحاكم ونيابات كفر الشيخ اعتراضاً على الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الدستورية": نأسف لانضمام الرئيس للمهاجمين للمحكمة ولن يرهبنا تهديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*عشرات العاملين بمحكمة طنطا يؤيدون عمومية القضاة فى تعليق العمل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*محكمتا النقض والاستئناف تعلقان العمل اعتراضاً على الإعلان الدستورى
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاعلان الدستوري سلاح ذو حدين .. يعني لو طرحوا الدستور وقلنا عليه "لا" هيفضل مرسي متمتع بصلحيات الاعلان الدستوري يا اما نقبل الدستور المعيوب علشان ميتمتعش بالحصانه اللي في الاعلان الدستوري*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الحكومة تناشد القوى الوطنية تبنى لغة الحوار لـ"حل المشكلات"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*المستشار السياسى للرئيس: هناك من يتعمد تعقيد الأمور بشكل خطير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*طالبت رابطة المحامين الدولية، ومقرها لندن، الرئيس محمد مرسى، بإعادة النظر فى الإعلان الدستورى الأخير، معربة عن قلقها لما احتواه الإعلان من مواد غير مقيدة، وما أعقبه من مواجهات بين مؤيد ومعارض*.


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*قرار تعليق العمل في محكمة النقض صدر بأغلبية كاسحة270 وعارضه 19 فقط  لأول مرة فى التاريخ محكمة النقض تعلق عملها إحتجاجاً على الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*وكالة "رويترز": تأسيسية الدستور المصري ستصوت على المسودة النهائية غدا الخميس.
*


----------



## fredyyy (28 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وكالة "رويترز": تأسيسية الدستور المصري ستصوت على المسودة النهائية غدا الخميس.*


 
*تحرك القضاء بطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــئ *

*وسيؤدي إلى كارثة *

*الموضوع عاوز قرار حازم وسريع *

.


----------



## BITAR (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الكوميديا المصرية *
*اختيار محمد الصاوى ممثل عن الكنيسة المصرية *
*فى اللجنة التاسيسية للدستور*​http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...87358797971733&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*مستشار رئيس الجمهورية ينسحب من التأسيسية.. وغزلان يعيده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعضاء التأسيسية يوافقون على نقل صلاحيات التشريع للشورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*التأسيسية تقر مقترحا بإنشاء مجلس للأمن القومى يترأسه رئيس الجمهورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*وافقت الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور على الاقتراح المقدم من المهندس حاتم عزام، على حرمان رموز النظام السابق من ممارسة الحياة السياسية فى الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*شهدت الجمعية التأسيسية فى جلستها المسائية وتحديداً الجلسة التى بدأت الساعة الثامنة مساء واستمرت حتى وقت متأخر من الساعات الأولى لصباح يوم الخميس حضور 48 عضواً فقط من أعضاء الجمعية التأسيسية البالغ عددهم 100 عضو أساسى وما يقترب من 30 احتياطياً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجماعة الإسلامية: قضاة المحكمة الدستورية يصرون على تجاوز اختصاصاتهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*تبدأ الجمعية التأسيسية التصويت النهائى على المسودة النهائية للدستور، لإرسالها مباشرة لرئيس الجمهورية، وطبقا للائحة. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*العريان يدعو الشعب إلى التصويت بـ"نعم" على مواد الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال الكاتب الصحفى مصطفى بكرى، إن الدعوة للاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور تعنى أن مخطط السيطرة على البلاد ماض فى طريقه، هذا دستور للطغمة الحاكمة وليس دستورا لمصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أيمن نور: قرار انسحابى من "التأسيسية" نهائى لا رجعة فيه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الجماعة الإسلامية: قضاة المحكمة الدستورية يصرون على تجاوز اختصاصاتهم*


*الغباء له ناسه الذين يعشقونه*
*الريس أتهم المحكمة الدستورية بتسريب أحكامها*
*وعليه أن يقدم الدليل على هذا التسريب*
*أزاى بقى تجاوزوا أختصاصتهم ؟*
*الريس بيقول لا يجوز الطعن على أعلانه !!!!!*
*يعنى بيلغى المحكمة من جذورها*
*أزاى بقى تجاوزوا أختصاصاتهم *
*أرحمونا من غبائكم شوية بقى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*(المصرى اليوم )*​*دخلت المواجهة بين الرئيس محمد مرسى وقضاة مصر منعطفًا خطيراً، أمس. وقررت محكمة النقض تعليق عملها لحين إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس، فى موقف تاريخى هو الأول منذ تأسيس المحكمة عام ١٩٣١*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأنبا بولا: الكنيسة لم تفوض أحداً للتصويت على الدستور بدلا من أعضائها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

_*قال جورج إسحاق العضو المؤسس لحزب الدستور وعضو اللجنة العليا لجبهة إنقاذ مصر، إنه لا تراجع عن إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى بالكامل.*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الهلباوى: الإخوان لن يتراجعوا عن "الإعلان".. ولو مبارك من أقره لعارضوه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المحامين الثوريين" توجه إنذرا للرئيس بعدم التراجع عن الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## jajageorge (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأسوانى: "مرسى" أقسم على احترام القانون ودهسه بقدمه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المصرى الديمقراطى": تصويت التأسيسية على مسودة الدستور "غير قانونى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال مصدر لـ "اليوم السابع"، إن رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى سيصدر قرارا جمهوريا مساء اليوم الخميس، يحدد فيه ميعاد طرح مشروع الدستور للاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*غدًا.. جمعية عمومية طارئة لنادى قضاة مجلس الدولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أحمد ماهر: لن أذهب للتصويت على هذا الدستور المعيب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدء الجلسة العامة للتصويت على مسودة الدستور النهائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*القضاة يواصلون اعتصامهم.. و"الزند": لا خلاف مع "القضاء الأعلى"

أكد المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، أن الخلاف بين نادى القضاة ومجلس القضاء الأعلى هو خلاف فى الوسائل وليس فى الغايات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قيادى بـ"غد الثورة" أمام التأسيسية: لا يجب الإسراع فى إقرار الدستور خوفاً من المليونية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الطهطاوى:"الرئاسة"تحترم وتقدر قرار انسحاب الكنيسة من"التأسيسية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*القرضاوى: مخاوف الإعلان الدستورى لا تقارن بالفتنة والفرقة التى سببها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*حافظ أبو سعدة: تصويت التأسيسية باطل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أحمد دومة بالإسكندرية: التصويت على الدستور الباطل جريمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*صبحى صالح: مرسى حمى الثورة ومؤسسات الدولة من النهب بتحصين قراراته*


*قال د. صبحى صالح، القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة، وعضو اللجنة التأسيسية لصياغة الدستور، إن د. محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، حمى الثورة ومؤسسات الدولة من النهب، من خلال تحصين قراراته فى الإعلان الدستورى.

 وأضاف صالح، عبر تغريدة لصالح على حسابه الشخصى بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، "الرافضون لقرارات الرئيس أدعوهم للرجوع لدستور 56 الذى بموجبه حصن عبد الناصر قراراته 6 سنوات مقدماً".

 واختتم صالح، قائلا، "كل ثورة تحصن إجراءاتها، معظم الرافضين يساريون وناصريون، وعليهم مراجعة دستور عبد الناصر عام 56، سيجدون أنه حصّن قراراته نحو 6 سنوات وليس 4 أسابيع".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*مادة بالأحكام الانتقالية تلغى الإعلانات الدستورية بمجرد عمل بالدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الوفد" يقرر فصل أعضائه الذين حضروا جلسة "تصويت التأسيسية" اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*عبد الغنى: لن نقبل الاستفتاء على دستور تم إعداده على مائدة الإخوان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*شاهد ماذا كتب عبدالعظيم على تويتر 
2012-11-29 19:25:48   





  
  	أشار حازم عبد العظيم الناشط السياسي، إلى أن الرئيس محمد مرسي يضع مصر  في  كفة والجماعة في كفة أخرى.  	وكتب عبد العظيم، عبر حسابه الخاص على  موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر":  "فيه إنصاف غير طبيعي بيحدث! ولا يوجد أي  موضوعية! مرسي قدامه مصر في كفة،  والجماعة في الكفة الأخرى! على أي أساس  تنتظروا منه أن يختار مصر؟".*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*موقف غريب جدااا من نقيب المعلمين فى التأسيسه والتعليق لك !!!!             

نقيب المعلمين يعترض على مواد التعليم بالدستور خلال مناقشتها.. ويوافق عند التصويت

                                           كتب : ولاء نعمة الله وهبة  أمين ومحمد يسوف ومحمد حمدي                  منذ 6 دقائق             
                      طباعة                                                                                                                                                       







                     الدكتور أحمد الحلواني 
شهدت المواد "58، و59، و60" المتعلقة بالتعليم  والبحث العلمي،  خلال مناقشتها في الجلسة العامة للتأسيسية مساء اليوم،  موقفا غريبا من قبل  الدكتور أحمد الحلواني نقيب المعلمين، الذي طالب ببعض  التعديلات، وعندما  أخذ المستشار حسام الغرياني، في التصويت على المادة، لم  يبد الحلواني أي  اعتراض، وتم تمرير المواد بالإجماع. 
وعندما حاول الدكتور شعبان عبدالعليم "ممثل النور"  الاستفاضة في  الشرح، رفض السلفيون، وقال بسام الزرقا مستشار الرئيس "يا  لهوي عليك  ياشعبان، اقعد بقى يا أخي".. وعندما قال عندي اعتراض، قال محمود  غزلان  "ممثل الحرية والعدالة" واللواء ممدوح شاهين ممثل "القوات المسلحة"  له  "اعترض براحتك إحنا خلصنا خلاص". 
وانفعل عبدالعليم قائلا: "ماينفعشي نقعد في السلطة القضائية 4 شهور والتعليم مش عايزين تعطوه وقت". 
ورد المستشار الغرياني، "ليه الطريقة دى، ماتغيرش الجو  الجميل ده"..  وعلق شعبان "أنا صوتي عالي علشان أسمّعك".. فقال الغرياني  "أنت صوتك عالي  من زمان" فرد شعبان "ربنا يجعله عالي على طول"

الوطن​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*«بديع»: الفلول يحاولون إجهاض إنجاز الدستور*











 














قال الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام  لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، إنه «كعادة فلول وبقايا النظام السابق يجهضون كل  إنجاز يحققه  الشعب في طريق التحول الديمقراطي»، مضيفًا: «وظهر هذا جليًّا  بدءًا من حلِّ  البرلمان المنتخب بانتخابات حرة نزيهة شارك فيها 30 مليون  مصري، ومرورًا  بمحاولات تعويق عمل الجمعية التأسيسية لإعداد الدستور  المشكَّلة، بناءً على  استفتاء الشعب».
وأضاف «بديع»، فيصفحته على «فيس بوك»،  مساء الخميس: «كذلك  التهديد بحل مجلس الشورى والجمعية التأسيسية المنتخبة،  بما يؤدي إلى هدم  كل المؤسسات التشريعية المنتخبة، وتعطيل إنجاز الدستور  وإيقاف مسيرة  التحول الديمقراطي المنشود لمصرنا الجديدة بعد ثورتها  المجيدة».
كانت الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور، قد بدأت، التصويت النهائي على الدستور الجديد، الخميس

المصرى اليوم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد الكاتب الصحفى "مصطفى بكرى" وعضو مجلس الشعب السابق، أن مشروع الدستور الجديد يمنع رموز النظام السابق من الترشح للانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة، حتى يتم إخلاء الساحة للإخوان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الزند: ما يحدث فى "التأسيسية" الآن باطل.. ولا يستحق ضياع الوقت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الجندى": تصويت التأسيسية أسرع من تصويت فتحى سرور على قوانين مبارك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصف المستشار يحيى الدكرورى نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة ورئيس الدائرة الحادية عشرة بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا، الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الصادر من الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بأنه يمثل انتهاكاً لدولة القانون واعتداءً على السلطة القضائية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*دخل المستشار أحمد مكى وزير العدل مساء اليوم مستشفى المعادى إثر إصابته بوعكة صحية لإجراء فحوصات طبية وبيان أسباب الأزمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصدر قضائى: عمومية نادى مجلس الدولة تصوت على شطب مستشار الرئيس غدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*البرادعى: لو تراجع مرسى عن "الإعلان" سنتوجه لقصر الرئاسة لمساعدته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرسى: لن أتراجع عن الإعلان الدستورى.. وأقلية تحاول جر البلاد للفوضى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"11" صحيفة خاصة وحزبية وقنوات تحتجب اعتراضاً على الإعلان الدستورى*


*قررت عدد من الصحف الحزبية والخاصة الاحتجاب عن الصدور يوم الثلاثاء المقبل لرفض الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره د. محمد مرسى الصادر يوم 22 نوفمبر، موضحين أن هذا الإعلان انقلاب على أهداف الثورة، مؤكدين على عدم الاعتراف بالدستور الجديد، الذى يتم التصويت على المسودة النهائية له، كما قررت عدد من القنوات الفضائية إظلام شاشاتها يوم الأربعاء القادم لرفض الإعلان الدستورى، وجاء هذا فى الاجتماع الذى دعا إليه اللجنة الوطنية للدفاع عن حرية التعبير. 

 وفى السياق ذاته، من الصحف التى ستحجب عددها يوم الثلاثاء "اليوم السابع"، والمصرى اليوم، والتحرير، والوطن، والصباح، والوفد، والأهالى، والأسبوع، والأحرار، والفجر، والشروق، بينما تمثلت القنوات الفضائية التى تقوم بحجب شاشتها هى دريم وسى بى سى، وأون تى فى، فيما يجرى التفاوض مع قناتى الحياة والمحور للتأكيد على رفض الإعلان الدستورى.*


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2012)

النبى يا جدعان حد يقولى قرارات مرسي فى الحوار الثالث لتوضيح سبب او ماهية الاعلان الاسطورى 
مع انه موجود على التلفزيون ولكن مبحبش اسمع كلام حد وانا من جوايا مش بصدقه 
بحس انى بضيع وقتى الغير ثمين بالمرة


----------



## بايبل333 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

على الطلاق بالثلاثة مرسى بيتكلم كلام هو مش عارفة تخيل بقى يا عم ايسو
هنعرفك كيف.؟
هو بيقول كلمة يمين فى شمال انا نسيت كل حاجة حتى وانا بحضر اللقاء بقول لية بحضر اللقاء ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

> بحس انى بضيع وقتى الغير ثمين بالمرة


عدم سماعك لكلام مرسى فيعطى وقتك له قيمة غير مسبوقة فلا تسمع له


----------



## Coptic Man (29 نوفمبر 2012)

الكلام اللي بيقوله واضح انه مترتب لو هو فعلا عاوز كان يجاوب بشفافية ونزاهة كان عمل مؤتمر صحفي مباشر ولكن اين نحن من هذا 

رحم الله مصر


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا ساااااااااااتر اخيراااااااااا خلص انشااا بالذمه حد يناولنى دوا الضغط هههههههه
مش لاقيه كلمه مهذبه  ينفع اوصفه بيها غير كلمة مُغييييييييب 
ولا يكونشى بيتكلم عن مصر تانيه وانا اللى فهمت غلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

* 




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرسي قالك هنعدي عنق الزجاجة بالحب و احنا حاضنين بعض .. اوووه مرسي سو كيوت*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*ألم يقل الكتاب هذا فى اشعياء 19 علينا ان نفرح ....... فخلاص مصر بدأ .

 1- وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مِصْرَ: «هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ رَاكِبٌ عَلَى سَحَابَةٍ سَرِيعَةٍ وَقَادِمٌ إِلَى مِصْرَ فَتَرْتَجِفُ أَوْثَانُ مِصْرَ مِنْ وَجْهِهِ وَيَذُوبُ قَلْبُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا.
 2- وَأُهَيِّجُ مِصْرِيِّينَ عَلَى مِصْرِيِّينَ فَيُحَارِبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ: مَدِينَةٌ مَدِينَةً وَمَمْلَكَةٌ مَمْلَكَةً.
 3- وَتُهْرَاقُ رُوحُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا. وَأُفْنِي مَشُورَتَهَا فَيَسْأَلُونَ الأَوْثَانَ وَالْعَازِفِينَ وَأَصْحَابَ التَّوَابِعِ وَالْعَرَّافِينَ.
 4- وَأُغْلِقُ عَلَى الْمِصْرِيِّينَ فِي يَدِ مَوْلىً قَاسٍ فَيَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيْهِمْ مَلِكٌ عَزِيزٌ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.
 5- «وَتُنَشَّفُ الْمِيَاهُ مِنَ الْبَحْرِ وَيَجِفُّ النَّهْرُ وَيَيْبَسُ.
 6- وَتُنْتِنُ الأَنْهَارُ وَتَضْعُفُ وَتَجِفُّ سَوَاقِي مِصْرَ وَيَتْلَفُ الْقَصَبُ وَالأَسَلُ.
 7- وَالرِّيَاضُ عَلَى حَافَةِ النِّيلِ وَكُلُّ مَزْرَعَةٍ عَلَى النِّيلِ تَيْبَسُ وَتَتَبَدَّدُ وَلاَ تَكُونُ.
 8- وَالصَّيَّادُونَ يَئِنُّونَ وَكُلُّ الَّذِينَ يُلْقُونَ شِصّاً فِي النِّيلِ يَنُوحُونَ. والَّذِينَ يَبْسُطُونَ شَبَكَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ يَحْزَنُونَ.
 9- وَيَخْزَى الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الْكَتَّانَ الْمُمَشَّطَ والَّذِينَ يَحِيكُونَ الأَنْسِجَةَ الْبَيْضَاءَ.
 10- وَتَكُونُ عُمُدُهَا مَسْحُوقَةً وَكُلُّ الْعَامِلِينَ بِالأُجْرَةِ مُكْتَئِبِي النَّفْسِ.
 11- «إِنَّ رُؤَسَاءَ صُوعَنَ أَغْبِيَاءَ! حُكَمَاءُ مُشِيرِي فِرْعَوْنَ مَشُورَتُهُمْ بَهِيمِيَّةٌ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: أَنَا ابْنُ حُكَمَاءَ ابْنُ مُلُوكٍ قُدَمَاءَ.
 12- فَأَيْنَ هُمْ حُكَمَاؤُكَ؟ فَلْيُخْبِرُوكَ. لِيَعْرِفُوا مَاذَا قَضَى بِهِ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ عَلَى مِصْرَ.
 13- رُؤَسَاءُ صُوعَنَ صَارُوا أَغْبِيَاءَ. رُؤَسَاءُ نُوفَ انْخَدَعُوا. وَأَضَلَّ مِصْرَ وُجُوهُ أَسْبَاطِهَا.
 14- مَزَجَ الرَّبُّ فِي وَسَطِهَا رُوحَ غَيٍّ فَأَضَلُّوا مِصْرَ فِي كُلِّ عَمَلِهَا كَتَرَنُّحِ السَّكْرَانِ فِي قَيْئِهِ.
 15- فَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمِصْرَ عَمَلٌ يَعْمَلُهُ رَأْسٌ أَوْ ذَنَبٌ نَخْلَةٌ أَوْ أَسَلَةٌ.
 16- فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَكُونُ مِصْرُ كَالنِّسَاءِ فَتَرْتَعِدُ وَتَرْجُفُ مِنْ هَزَّةِ يَدِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ الَّتِي يَهُزُّهَا عَلَيْهَا.
 17- «وَتَكُونُ أَرْضُ يَهُوذَا رُعْباً لِمِصْرَ. كُلُّ مَنْ تَذَكَّرَهَا يَرْتَعِبُ مِنْ أَمَامِ قَضَاءِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ الَّذِي يَقْضِي بِهِ عَلَيْهَا.
 18- «فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ خَمْسُ مُدُنٍ تَتَكَلَّمُ بِلُغَةِ كَنْعَانَ وَتَحْلِفُ لِرَبِّ الْجُنُودِ يُقَالُ لإِحْدَاهَا «مَدِينَةُ الشَّمْسِ».
 19- فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ مَذْبَحٌ لِلرَّبِّ فِي وَسَطِ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَعَمُودٌ لِلرَّبِّ عِنْدَ تُخُمِهَا.
 20- فَيَكُونُ عَلاَمَةً وَشَهَادَةً لِرَبِّ الْجُنُودِ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. لأَنَّهُمْ يَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ بِسَبَبِ الْمُضَايِقِينَ فَيُرْسِلُ لَهُمْ مُخَلِّصاً وَمُحَامِياً وَيُنْقِذُهُمْ.
 21- فَيُعْرَفُ الرَّبُّ فِي مِصْرَ وَيَعْرِفُ الْمِصْريُّونَ الرَّبَّ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَيُقَدِّمُونَ ذَبِيحَةً وَتَقْدِمَةً وَيَنْذُرُونَ لِلرَّبِّ نَذْراً وَيُوفُونَ بِهِ.
 22- وَيَضْرِبُ الرَّبُّ مِصْرَ ضَارِباً فَشَافِياً فَيَرْجِعُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُمْ وَيَشْفِيهِمْ.
 23- «فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَكُونُ سِكَّةٌ مِنْ مِصْرَ إِلَى أَشُّورَ فَيَجِيءُ الأَشُّورِيُّونَ إِلَى مِصْرَ وَالْمِصْرِيُّونَ إِلَى أَشُّورَ وَيَعْبُدُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ مَعَ الأَشُّورِيِّينَ.
 24- فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ إِسْرَائِيلُ ثُلْثاً لِمِصْرَ وَلأَشُّورَ بَرَكَةً فِي الأَرْضِ.
 25- بِهَا يُبَارِكُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: مُبَارَكٌ شَعْبِي مِصْرُ وَعَمَلُ يَدَيَّ أَشُّورُ وَمِيرَاثِي إِسْرَائِيلُ»*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*




* *
مصدر: تهانى الجبالى أول المستبعدين من الدستورية العليا  فور العمل بالدستور الجديد قال مصدر قضائى لـ"اليوم السابع" إنه فى حال  تطبيق الدستور الجديد، وما يتضمنه من مادة انتقالية تنص على تقليص عدد  أعضاء المحكمة الدستورية من 19 إلى 11 عضوا، وعودة الأعضاء الثمانية  الإضافيين إلى وظائفهم الأصلية فور العمل بالدستور، تكون المستشارة تهانى  الجبالى أول الأعضاء المستبعدين من تشكيل المحكمة الدستورية بتشكيلها  الجديد، وستعود إلى عملها الأصلى قبل انضمامها للدستورية العليا.* *

وكانت الجمعية قد وافقت على أن "تشكل المحكمة الدستورية  العليا من رئيس وعشرة أعضاء، ويبين القانون الجهات والهيئات القضائية أو  غيرها التى ترشحهم، وطريقة تعيينهم، والشروط الواجب توافرها فيهم، ويصدر  بتعيينهم قرار من رئيس الجمهورية".* *

كما وافقت الجمعية على وضع نص انتقالى مفاده عودة الأعضاء  الإضافيين بعد التشكيل الجديد للمحكمة الدستورية العليا إلى وظائفهم  الأصلية فور العمل بالدستور.* *

وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل..* *

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*صحححححححححححححححح        




  شذى تشكر الرئيس محمد مرسى على قراراته التى وحدت الشعب تحت مسمى (مصريين) وألغت مصطلحات الثوار والفلول وحزب الكنبة

    شكرت المُطربة شذى رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسى على اتخاذه مثل هذه القرارات  التى وحدت كل الشعب تحت مسمى واحد وهو مصريين، وذلك عبر حسابها الخاص على  موقع التواصل الإجتماعى فيس بوك، حيث قالت:
    "شكراً لقرارات الرئيس مرسي جمعتنا (ثوار - فلول - حزب الكنبه) وبقينا  كلنا تحت إسم واحد (مصريين) ومش هنقبل حد يفرقنا أو يحاول يلغي وجودنا كشعب  عنده كرامة، مصر عمرها ما هتكون إيران (ربنا يحميكوا يا أولاد مصر)".
    وتعود المظاهرات الغاضبة التي خرجت اليوم للإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره  مرسي منذ أيام قليلة، وجاء به عدد من البنود التي تُزيد من صلاحياته وتحصن  قراراته ضد أحكام القضاء، وهو ما دفع عدد من الفنانين للتعبير عن رفضهم  لهذا الإعلان.

    مصراوى  ​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

* فضحتنا بالتاتش بتاعك يا عم الحاج



*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5j46CB1Yv0Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر | حركة 6 أبريل : إلى من يكتبون الدستور وحدهم "بلوه واشربوا ميته" #ENN
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الحلقه التانيه من مسلسل الاخوان 
**البلتاجي  التأسيسية تحل نفسها خلال ساعات 
*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*حوار الرئيس يثير  غضب القوى السياسية ويعتبرونه حديثا مرسلا لا يعالج احتقان الشارع ويمهد  للعصيان المدنى.. بهاء الدين شعبان: لا يقدم رؤية.. وصباحى: تحدث كثيرا ولم  يقدم إلا قليلا

الجمعة، 30 نوفمبر 2012 - 12:15

*
*



الرئيس مرسى​*​*كتب أمين صالح و إيمان على و محمود عثمان و محمد رضا
أثار  حديث الرئيس محمد مرسى غضب القوى السياسية، والليبرالية واصفين إياه  بالمرسل والذى لم يأت بالجديد، ويمهد لتصعيد سقف المطالب بميدان التحرير  لعدم شعور الرئيس بالاحتقان القائم فى الشارع المصرى.

وصف الدكتور عبد الغفار شكر، أن حوار الرئيس محمد مرسى كان عبارة عن حديث  مرسل، ولم يجئ بجديد، مشيرا إلى أن أى حديث عن المؤامرة لا توجد له أدلة أو  وثائق، مؤكدا فى حديثه أن مشروع الدستور سيعرض للاستفتاء، معتبرا أن  إصداره للإعلان الدستورى لأنه كان متحسب من يوم 2 ديسمبر ببطلان الجمعية  التأسيسية.

واعتبر شكر أن كلمة الرئيس بأن الإعلان الدستورى لن يسقط إلا بوضع الدستور الجديد أنها مقايضة، مطالبا الجميع بالإدلاء بـ"لا".

وأضاف أن إصرار الرئيس على حديثه يمهد للعصيان المدنى، قائلا إن العصيان هو  حالة جماهيرية، وحينما يتسع نطاق الإضرابات الجماهيرية ينضج العصيان.

بينما قال أحمد بهاء الدين شعبان، إن حديث الرئيس "كلام ساكت"، كما يقول  أهلنا فى الصعيد سقيم وممل، ولا يقدم جديداً أو يطرح رؤية أو يقدم حلاً أو  يقترح مخرجاً، مخرجاً من أزمة لا يراها، واحتقانا لا يشعر به وانفجارا على  وشك أن يهز الكون لا يسمع زئيره.

وأشار قائلا الآن أعرف أن السماء غاضبة علينا جداً، وتعاقبنا لأنا تركنا  الشارع والميدان يوم 11 فبراير 2011المرة القادمة، إذا كررنا خطيئتنا، فلا  أحد يلوم سوى نفسه لو عاقبونا بإذاعة أحاديثه البائسة علينا، ليل نهار عبر  ميكروفونات عملاقة سيزرعونها فى كل شارع وحارة.

وفى لهجة سخرية قال شعبان، "يا خفى الألطاف نجنا مما نخاف" "دعاء أجدادنا زمن الفرنسيس لعله ينفعنا فى الشفاء من أحاديث الرئيس"
وقال عمرو موسى سمعت كلمة الرئيس، ولكن الموقف ما يزال به توترا كبيرا، مؤكدا أهمية إعادة النظر فى الإعلان الدستورى.

وأضاف موسى أن كلمة "تراجع عن القرار" تثير ربما أكثر من اللازم بل وتسبب  مشكلة، وإنما المطلوب هو إعادة النظر وسحب الإعلان الدستورى، مشيرا إلى أن  المعارضة للإعلان تتصاعد يوما تلو الآخر.

وقال حمدين صباحى مؤسس التيار الشعبى، كنت على أمل أن يقدم الرئيس شيئا  بحكم موقعه ومسئوليته، فلقد تحدث الرئيس كثيرا ولم يقل إلا قليلا، ولم يحدد  موقفا يستطيع الخروج بمصر من أزمتها.

وأشار صباحى، أن الرئيس عبر عن احترام عظيم لمجلس الدولة باللفظ، لكنه  عمليا يتحدى هذا المجلس، ويصادر حقه فى ممارسة مهمته ويقيده ويغل يده  ويمنعه من أداء دوره. 
وأضاف، أشاد الرئيس كثيرا بالقضاة وعبر عن احترامه لهم بينما "ينسف" معنى  استقلال القضاء، ويمنع القضاة من ممارسة مهامهم المنصوص عليها فى أى دستور،  وأفاض فى تعبيرات طيبة على مستوى اللفظ، وأصر على موقف معاد للقضاء  المصرى.

واستطرد صباحى قائلا للأسف الرئيس لم يدرك بعد أن الديمقراطية ليست طريقا  للوصول إلى السلطة، وإنما هى طريقة لممارسة السلطة، ويريد أن يستخدم  الديمقراطية لكنه لا يمارس سلطته بطريقة ديمقراطية، من هنا ينتقل إلى أن  يكون ديكتاتورا، بينما هو أتى بطريقة ديمقراطية شرعية.





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*مكافأة الإخوان على مشروع الدستور   الغريانى رئيسًا لمجلس الشعب القادم
    2012-11-30 18:41:04        





 مكافأة الإخوان على مشروع الدستور 

    مصادر:"الغريانى"رئيسًا لمجلس الشعب القادم 






    كتب – يوسف الغزالى 


    كشفت مصادر قضائية، عن عزم الإخوان على تعيين المستشار حسام الغريانى  رئيسا لمجلس الشعب القادم لاستكمال القوانين المرتبطة بالدستور بما يتوافق  مع استراتيجية حزب الحرية والعدالة ومرشد الجماعة والرئيس محمد مرسى!
    وأشارت المصادر إلى أن الغريانى صاغ للإخوان مآربهم فى نصوص الدستور  الجديد، وتم التصويت عليها على مدار ساعات طويلة منذ صباح الخميس وحتى  الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، وذلك لإنقاذ مرسى من الأزمة السياسية  الطاحنة التى تمر بها البلاد، التى وضع البلاد فيها بإعلانه الدستورى  المشئوم.
    وأوضحت المصادر أن رفض القضاة للإشراف على الاستفتاء يحطم هرولة "مرسى" فى  تحديد موعد الاستفتاء للهروب من مأزق إعلانه غير الدستورى!


    بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية      ​**

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*المحكمة الدولية فى لاهاى تعلن انتظار رفع دعوى دولية ضد الاعلان الدستورى المكمل من قضاة مصر 
 -----------------
 الخبر على الموقع الرسمى للمحكمة الدولية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

وماله يا متعملين يا بتوع المدارس وماله ؟
​


----------



## fredyyy (30 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​
> وماله يا متعملين يا بتوع المدارس وماله ؟​


 
*معلش الراجل *

*كام عنده ملحق في الحساب *

*الراجل كان صوته حلو وهو بيقول موافقة بالاجماع *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *



.


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*طارق الزمر ....لو القضاة امتنعوا عن الاشراف على استفتاء الدستور ...من حق مرسى اصدار اعلان دستورى جديد ليشرف الدعاة على الاستفتاء ....فالقضاة ليس لهم دور فى السياسة ولكن الدعاه لهم دور الان .......... *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*  العريان بعد الاطلاع على الغيب   شاهد ماذا يقول على الموافقون على الدستور !!*
*2012-11-30 22:46:31* 

*




*
*                       دعا الدكتور عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة المواطنين  للتصويت بالموافقة على الدستور الجديد المزمع طرحه للإستفتاء خلال الأسابيع  المقبلة.                             ووصف العريان في تغريدة له بحسابه على موقع تويتر من سيصوتون بنعم على  الدستور بانهم خيار الناس وأن مصيرهم الجنة قائلاً: “ في ورق الإستفتاء  ستجدون نعم في اليمين، و لا باليسار.. أدعو الله أن يجعلكم من أهل اليمين،  فهم خيار الناس في الدنيا، و مثواهم الجنة في الآخرة”.                             



* ​
​


----------



## BITAR (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجلـــس الدولـــة يعلــــن وفـــــــاة العــــــدالة بالوقــــوف دقيقــــة حـــداداً بسبب الإعلان الدستورى*​ *وقف قضاة مجلس الدولة الحاضر للجمعية العمومية التى دعا إليها مجلس إدارة نادى قضاة مجلس دقيقة حداداً على وفاة العدالة، وانتهاك حرمة السلطة القضائية من قبل الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، بإصداره الإعلان الدستورى الجديد.*
*وطالب أحد مستشارى مجلس الدولة الحاضرين بالجمعية العمومية المنعقدة حالياً بمقر النادى، بحضور قضاة ومستشارى مجلس الدولة، بالوقوف دقيقة حدادا على وفاة واغتيال العدالة وسيادة القانون وانتهاك السلطة القضائية.*



​http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...87358797971733&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*




الرئاسة: لو امتنع القضاة عن الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور فلكل حادث حديث* *
  قال الدكتور ياسر علي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة  الجمهورية، ردًا على سؤال حول التصرف الذي ستتبعه حال نفذ القضاة تهديدهم  بالامتناع عن الاستفتاء على الدستور: «لكل حادث حديث».* *

أشار، في مؤتمر صحفي مساء اليوم السبت بقصر الاتحادية، إلى  أن اللقاء الذي عقده الرئيس محمد مرسي مع أعضاء مجلس القضاء الأعلى حول  أزمة الإعلان الدستوري اتسم بالإيجابية والشفافية، وتم خلاله طرح العديد من  النقاط التي كانت محل اتفاق مع القضاة، وأن الرئيس أكد احترامه للقضاء  والسلطة القضائية وحرصه على أن الأحكام هي عنوان الحقيقة.* *

وأكد متحدث الرئاسة مجددا أن البيان الذي صدر عن الرئاسة في  أعقاب الاجتماع تمت صياغته بحضور المستشار محمود مكي، نائب رئيس  الجمهورية، وأعضاء مجلس القضاء الأعلى بكامل هيئته.* *

التحرير  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*الدستورية تقول كلمتها فى إعلان "مرسى" غدا 



* *



 المستشار ماهر البحيرى رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا
*​ *
ترقب المواطنون غدا "الأحد" موقف المحكمة الدستورية  العليا برئاسة  المستشار ماهر البحيرى رئيس المحكمة، ومدى أخذها بإعلان  مرسى من عدمه، الذى  يغل يدها فى الفصل والتصرف فى الطعون الخاصة بعدم  شرعية مجلس الشورى  وبطلان تشكيل الجمعية التاسيسية لإعداد الدستور،  والمقرر نظرها بجلسة غدا،  قبل صدور  هذا الإعلان الذى أشعل الساحة  القضائية ضد أخطاره الكارثية.
 	وأكد المستشار عزت أبو الخير مساعد وزير العدل للدعاوى  القضائية السابق،  أن هذا الإعلان غير ملزم للمحكمة الدستورية، وأنه يجوز  لها الالتفات عنه،  لأنه فاقد لشرعيته القانونية والدستورية .
	وفى سياق متصل، طالب تقرير هيئة المفوضين برئاسة المستشار الدكتور محمد   عماد النجار وعضوية المستشار الدكتور طارق عبد القادر عبدالله، بعدم قبول   دعوى الطعن على تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية لإعداد الدستور.
	وأكد التقرير أن قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا استقر على إجراء انتخابات   مجلس الشعب بناء على نص تشريعى قضى بعدم دستوريته، يؤدى إلى بطلان تكوينه   منذ انتخابه، إلا ان هذا البطلان لايترتب عليه إسقاط ما أقره المجلس من   قوانين.* *
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*  نواره نجم ساخره من كلمه مرسي التى سيلقيها بعد قليل  !!
2012-12-01 20:40:41 






*​*مرسي حيتكلم... يام احمد ودانك اولى ببق جوزك... احنا ذنبنا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*2012-12-02 19:35:34​









مصدر عسكرى: إشراف الجيش على الاستفتاء يحتاج قراراً من الرئيس
  قال مصدر عسكرى مسئول لـ«الوطن» إن «قرار تدخل الجيش لتأمين عملية  الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور يحتاج إلى قرار توافقى من المجلس الأعلى  للقوات المسلحة الذى يترأسه محمد مرسى»، مشيراً إلى أنه «حتى لو لم يشارك  الجيش فى تأمين لجان الاستفتاء فسوف يشارك فى عملية تأمين المنشآت الحيوية  ومداخل القاهرة، تحسباً لأى تطورات فى الموقف قد تؤدى إلى الإضرار  بالممتلكات العامة أو الخاصة حال عجز الشرطة عن السيطرة على الموقف الأمنى  بشكل كامل». وأوضح المصدر أن «القوات المسلحة لم تتلق أى تعليمات حتى الآن،  فيما يخص مشاركتها فى عملية تأمين الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور»، وأن ما  تشهده وحدات الجيش بمختلف المحافظات من رفع حالة التأهب القصوى هو أمر  موجود منذ إصدار الرئيس محمد مرسى الإعلان الدستورى الأخير وما تلاه من  تداعيات وانقسامات بين التيارات المختلفة، مضيفاً أن قوات الجيش انتشرت فى  الشوارع خلال الفترة الماضية بشكل حثيث متمثلاً فى تأمين مداخل القاهرة  وبعض المنشآت الحيوية بالمحافظات. وتابع المصدر أن «الجيش لديه الخبرة  الكافية لتأمين عملية الاستفتاء وهو أمر مارسه خلال الفترة الانتقالية التى  حل فيها المجلس العسكرى محل النظام السابق، عقب ثورة 25 يناير، حيث أشرف  رجال الجيش على الاستفتاء على الإعلان الدستورى والانتخابات البرلمانية  والرئاسية. وأكد اللواء نبيل فؤاد، مساعد وزير الدفاع الأسبق أن الجيش سوف  يمارس بالفعل دوراً تأمينياً خلال عملية الاستفتاء، خاصة أن الشرطة لم  تسترد عافيتها بشكل كامل، وقال إن «مرسى سوف يتعمد الاستعانة بالجيش لما  للمؤسسة العسكرية من رصيد احترام وثقة لدى المواطنين»، فيما قال اللواء  عادل سليمان، الخبير العسكرى والاستراتيجى إن «الجيش تعلّم من أخطاء  الماضى، ولن يورط نفسه فى المعارك السياسية مرة أخرى، وبالتالى لن يقترب من  لجان الاستفتاء أو تأمينها، بل سيركز جهوده خلال تلك الفترة على تأمين  الحدود والجهة الخارجية والانتشار بشكل قليل فى الجبهة الداخلية».

الوطن  ​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهاكرز الدولية تسطو على موقع المحكمة الدستورية

*​*12/2/2012   7:50 PM​*​*



*​*
مينا صلاح


نفذت مجموعة مجموعة "أنونيموس"  ثانى عملياتها اليوم بإسقاط موقع المحكمة  الدستورية العليا، حيث قامت بنشر صورة لشعار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين و وضع  عليه قناع ''فانديتا'' وكتب ''وأعدوا''.



يأتى ذلك فى إطار ما أسمته المجموعة بـ"عملية مصر"، حيث جاء ذلك بعد أن  هددت المجموعة النظام المصري بهجمات إلكترونية على مواقعه الحكومية  والرسمية، إذا لم يستجب النظام لمطالب الشعب.



وكانت قد هاجمت الشبكة الدولية للهاكرز"أنونيموس" موقع وزارة الإعلام ونجحت فى السطو عليه منذ أيام.

الفجر
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*الزند: سنشطب قضاة مكتب الإرشاد من عضوية النادى ولا وزير لنا

شن المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادى القضاة، هجوما حادا على المستشار أحمد مكى وزير العدل الذى اتهم محكمة النقض بالتسييس، حيث أكد الزند تبرؤه والقضاة من مكى كوزير للعدل.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*قررت محكمة جنح الأزبكية برئاسة المستشار محمود حمزة رفض نظر إحدى دعاوى النصب والاحتيال والمحالة من قبل النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله.

أكدت المحكمة فى حيثيات رفضها أن الدعوى تمت إحالتها من غير ذى صفة، وأن المحكمة لا تعترف بشرعية النائب العام الجديد لتعيينه فى ظروف غامضة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قررت محكمة جنح الأزبكية برئاسة المستشار محمود حمزة رفض نظر إحدى دعاوى النصب والاحتيال والمحالة من قبل النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبد الله.
> 
> أكدت المحكمة فى حيثيات رفضها أن الدعوى تمت إحالتها من غير ذى صفة، وأن المحكمة لا تعترف بشرعية النائب العام الجديد لتعيينه فى ظروف غامضة*



*يلهوووووووى عالكبسه يا ناس :fun_oops:*


----------

